#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  أين الصورة ؟

## حكيم عيووون

ربما لايستطيعُ أحدٌ أن يقيمَ تحليلاً موضوعيا لما يحدث الآن في مصر
وما سوف تؤول إليه الأمور ..

شبابٌ ثائرٌ ضد العبث بمقدراته ومصيره ومستقبله
تياراتٌ سياسيةٌ ضد ومع على اختلافِ توجهاتها ومساراتها الواضحة وغير الواضحة
ترقب خارجي وبشكلٍ براجماتي
قد يقف عند مستوى الإكتفاءِ بالمتابعة 
أو ترقب قد يصل إلى حد التدخل بالمشورةِ أو التنسيق في محاولةٍ للبحثِ عن مفرداتٍ
 تحققُ إلى حدٍ كبيرٍ حالةً من التوازن لاتتعارض مع المصالحِ والغايات  
وشعبٌ يقف في ساحة المولد - بمعناه الإيجابي - يبحثُ عن الصورةِ أمام تاريخٍ يحركُ الأوراق 

والأوراق كم هي كثيرة ومحاولة الوصول إلى الصورةِ يستلزمُ وعياً قبل التجريب نحو التغيير 

ما رأيكم لو أننا نظرنا جيداً في التاريخِ القريب الذي لاشك من ضمن أوراقه هذه الصورة لهذا الرجل

عمرو موسى

ولماذا هذا الرجل في هذا الوقت تحديداً ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

بيتهيألي 
عمرو موسى
راح علشان يهدي الناس ويمشيها

عمرو موسى ناس كتيرة بتحبه وبرضك له شعبيته
خصوصا وقت ما كان ماسك الخارجية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عمرو موسى
> 
> ولماذا هذا الرجل في هذا الوقت تحديداً ؟


عمرو موسى شخصية جذابة لها رصيد فى الشارع المصرى (للحق لا أعلم اسانيد قوية لنيله هذا الرصيد ولكن هذا هو الواقع )
كانت بعيدة الى حد ما عن الساحة السياسية فى الفترة الاخيرة- اعنى السياسة الداخلية طبعا -وما شابها من فساد وتزاوج للمال مع السلطة
 موقفه مع الثورة كان فى البداية صمت ثم طلبه للاحزاب الدخول فى الحوار مع الدولة وقبوله أطروحاتها ثم فى النهاية تدعيم لمواقف الشعب ومطالبه المشروعة ...!!!

عرضت عليه الرئاسة منذ اكثر من عام ورفض بدبلوماسية اعتقد نتيجة سيناريو التوريث الذى كان اكثر وضوحا من ان يتجاهله سياسى مخضرم مثله ولانه آثر السلامة ولم يرغب فى تصادم مباشر  مع النظام القوى فى هذا الوقت وضد رغبته غير المعلنة فى التوريث ..اما الان فالموقف تغير تماما 
اعتقد ان وجوده بات اكثر وضوحا فى المشهد السياسى العاصف بعد احتراق ورقة  البرادعى وفقدان كل امل فى ان تعود له شعبيته من جديد بين الناس (الرجل محتقر من جميع الأطراف الان ومشكك فى ولائه) 
بديل رائع له ومرضى عنه من كافة الاطراف ومنقذ لهم من سقوط النظام المصرى فى يد الاصوليين والاخوان ولكنى اعتقد انه سيكون امتداد بشكل او بآخر لنظام حسنى مبارك فلا ننسى انه كان أحد اعمدته الهامة فى وقت من الاوقات 
بالمناسبة لن انسى له موقفه فى دافوس حينما قال اردوغان ما كان ينبغى ان يقوله هو ...!!!
ومع ذلك فإنى على المستوى الشخصى أحبه وأقدره ربما لكاريزميته أو لمواقف اخرى مثل عزمه فى فترة من الفترات تقديم استقالته من الجامعة العربية لانه شعر انه لم يستطع تقديم ما كان يأمل فيه لهذه الجامعة 
حكيم عيووون ...هذه كانت بعض تصوراتى عن الصورة أو الإسم الذى طرحته وحقا لم اكن اتصور ان تجول بخاطرى كل هذه الافكار  عن هذه الشخصية الثرية والجذابة.. والمحيرة أحيانا 
تحياتى

----------


## مصرية وافتخر 1

هناك اشخاص كثيرة فى المجتمع المصرى تحب السيد عمرو موسى  وهو ينال احترام واعجاب الكثيرين بدرجة كبيرة لذلك قد ذهب لتهدئة الموقف ولأنه لديه لغة حوار جيدة وايضا لكل الاسباب السابقة استمع له الناس وتقبلوا الحوار معه واستمعوا له

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*شخصيه محترمه رغم انه افراد الحرس القديم 
لكن لاشك انه احد افضل وابرز الاسماء المحترمه لقياده مصر في مرحلتها الصعبه تلك التي اود ان تنتهي في اسرع وقت
ونظرا لشعبيته الكبيره قام مبارك بقطع دابره سريعا حين كان وزيرا للخارجيه المصريه ..كما هو عهده دائما

ياريت فعلا يتولي قياده تلك المرحله ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أكتر شخصيه أتمنى إنه يقود مصر الفتره دى
لأنه فعلا شخصيه محترمه ومحبوبه من الجميع يعنى لا تقول لا برادعى ولا اخوان ولا غيرهم
كفايه إن اسرائيل مش بتحبه  :xmas 10:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				(الرجل محتقر من جميع الأطراف الان ومشكك فى ولائه)
			
		

اسمحيلي جيهان بالتدخل البسيط حول هذه الجمله.. 

ولماذا هذا الرجل مشكك في ولائه ؟؟ ومن هؤلاء المشككين ؟؟

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*قبل الإقتراب وفي محاولةٍ لإلقاء الضوء- بالنظر والتحليل - على مايحدث
دعونا نلمسُ ماهيةَ هذا الرجل ..

في هذا الحوار ربما نستطيعُ أن نضعَ أيدينا على أشياءٍ كثيرةٍ
تعكسُها فضاءاتُ حديثه الذكي للغايةِ تعليقاً منه على مايحدث الآن في مصر

أترككم للسماعِ جيداً واستشعارِ مابين سطور حديث الرجل
الذي يبدو لي انعكاساً مكثفاً لتحليله الواعي فيما يخص المساراتِ الأخيرةِ 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> 
> اسمحيلي جيهان بالتدخل البسيط حول هذه الجمله.. 
> 
> ولماذا هذا الرجل مشكك في ولائه ؟؟ ومن هؤلاء المشككين ؟؟
> 
> *


تصحيح
على الاقل مشكك فيه من ناحيتى يا محمد...
ولن ادخل معك فى جدال حول هذه الشخصية التى فقدت كل مصداقية فى نظرى ...حسنتها الوحيدة فى نظرى انها حققت شئ من الحراك السياسى الشعبى عند بداية دخوله للمشهد السياسى المصرى ولكنه خذلنا ...ولن ازيد

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> تصحيح
> على الاقل مشكك فيه من ناحيتى يا محمد...
> ولن ادخل معك فى جدال حول هذه الشخصية التى فقدت كل مصداقية فى نظرى ...حسنتها الوحيدة فى نظرى انها حققت شئ من الحراك السياسى الشعبى عند بداية دخوله للمشهد السياسى المصرى ولكنه خزلنا ...ولن ازيد


لكي ماشئتي 
وطبعا لاداعي للجدال

----------


## اليمامة

*أستاذى العزيز حكيم عيووون 
كيف حالك ؟..
أرجو من الله أن تكون فى خير حال..
الحقيقة أصابنى الإرتباك قليلاً عندما حاولت أن أستجب بالإجابة على سؤالك الهام جدا اليوم ..وهو أين الصورة ؟!

عندما حاولت أن أجُب تلعثمت ربما لأننى مشغولة جدا فى هذه الثورة ومأخوذة جدا بنجاجها واستمرارها ولم يخطر على بالى لوهلة فيما يمكن أن يُطرأ أو يُتخذ من إجراءات بعد ذلك ..هذا لو قدر لها النجاح برغم أن هذا السؤال هو قضية هامة جدا جدا وأراه مرتبطا ومتلاحما مع الوضع الراهن ..بل إنه يفرض نفسه بقوة الآن..ولابد أن يأخذ منا الإهتمام الكافى بحيث لا تكون هذه الثورة توصف على أنها مجرد عبث..أو طفرة هوجاء ألمت بنا..ثم ماذا بعد ذلك ؟!..لا نعرف ولاهم يعرفون ولا أحد يعرف..وربما كانت تلك الحجة هى ذريعة من يحاولون اليوم أن يقللوا من شأن هذه الثورة وجديتها وصمودها على المستوى الإعلامى وعلى مستوى المثقفين فى مصر..وذلك بالإشارة إلى أنها ثورة لا تحمل رأساً مفكراً ولا مخططا منظما وما إلى مثل تلك الحجج المحبطة ولكنها مع ذلك هامة ..

فى حين أننى مقتنعة تماماُ أن الفعل الثورى نفسه هو منتهى النجاح فى نظرى بصرف النظر عن النتائج المرتقبة والمخطط لها فيما بعد ..هذا لأننى يا سيدى أرى أن قمة نجاح هذه التظاهرات وهذه الإعتصامات كانت فى عودة الروح المصرية الحرة..عودة الروح الشعبية..عودة الضمير الجمعى لهذا الوطن..عودة شرف وحرية الإنسان المصرى وولادته من جديد..وماذا كنا فى الحقيقة نريد أكثر من ذلك..وما كنا نريد إلا ذلك يا سيدى فى واقع الأمر..وما التنمية وما الحضارة إلا الإنسان وبناءه وتعميره وتحضره واحترامه اجتماعيا وسياسيا واقتصاديا وعلى كل المستويات..

ولذلك فإننى أرى أن الحرية أولا وطرد القهر والإستبداد الذى تحقق بنسبة كبيرة على أيدى المصريين الجدد هو الأهم ثم ما سيأتى بعذ ذلك سيكون أمره يسيراً وخاصة أن شبابنا اليوم ليسوا شباب القرن الماضى مثلا ولكنه شباب متطور ومتقدم ومعاصر للتكنولوجيا والفكر المتطور والعصرى الذى لم ينفرط بعيدا عن هويته وانتماءه ولديه من العقل والوعى ما يستطع بهما أن يتخذ الخطوات الصحيحة..وهى لم تعد ثورة الشباب فقط وإنما أصبحت ثورة الشعب المصرى بكافة طوائفه..ثورة كان هؤلاء الشباب الشجعان هم شرارة البدء فيها و التى جمعت كل المصريين ووحدتهم على هدف وقلب واحد..ولطالما تمنينا يا سيدى أن يجمعنا فقط قائد..بطل..مثل شعبى وقومى نثق فيه..وحصل..وكان هؤلاء الشباب هم جميعا هذا البطل وهذا المثال..

أعتذر منك على هذه الإفتتاحية التى لا أراها بعيدة تماما عن سياق ما أود قوله وأرجو أن تتحمل بصدرك الرحب شحنة عاطفتى ..فأنا يسكننى خوف من كل شخصيات النظام..حقا..أصبح الخوف يسكننى اليوم بعدما رأيت منهم ما رأيت..وبعدما شهدت وصدمت لدرجة مهولة من مرأى السيارات التى دهست الناس فى الشوارع بلا رحمة واخترق صراخهم قلبى كالخناجر الحامية التى أشعلت نيرانا لم تخمد فيه وأشعر وكأننى أود أن أمزقهم جميعا بأسنانى وأظفارى..فكم أكره العنف والقتل والتخريب..فما بالى وهؤلاء اخوانى وابناء دمى ووطنى !!

ولذلك برغم أن عمرو موسى يتمتع بالفعل بشعبية ساحقة بين المصريين وكل الفئات لمواقفه المعروفة إلا أننى لا أثق به مجددا يا سيدى..ولدى الحق..صدقنى لدى الحق..وكيف أثق به وهو كان فى زمرة هذا النظام..ثم انه سكت طويلا مؤخرا ومواقفه تغيرت كثيرا منذ أن تولى رئاسة جامعة الدول العربية إذا ما قارنتها بردود أفعاله منذ أن كان وزيرا للخارجية ..كيف أثق به حتى لو اتهمتنى بالجحود.. بعدما شهدت أن قيمة وحياة الإنسان المصرى لا تساوى أى شىء..حقيقة أنا مروعة جدا وملتاعة..وعندى شبه يقين أن كل هؤلاء القوم ممن لم يعانوا ولم يعيشوا ولم يتصورا حياة الإنسان المصرى العادى كم كانت شظفة وصعبة لن يكونوا جيدين أبدا ولا أعرف ماهو المطلوب ..!!.. فأنا أعتقد بأنه لن يشعر أبدا بهذا الإنسان البسيط ولن يستطع أن يتصور مدى احتياجه لأن يشعر فى نفسه بالإنسانية والتقدير..هؤلاء يا سيدى يعيشون حياة الرغد وعمرو موسى هذا يدخن سيجار قد يفتح بيوت عوائل كثيرة..هل أفهمتنى يا سيدى وأجبت على سؤالى الحزين...هل نظام الدولة من الأساس نظام فاشل ؟!! سأعود مجددا لأتذكر السلطة..وبرغم أننى أقمت موضوعا عن هذه الكلمة بذاتها إلا أننى لم أصل لها بعد ولازالت فى مخيلتى تشكل لغزا غامضا ومخيفاً..كيف نضمن يا سيدى ثبات سرائر الناس وضمائرهم حتى السلطة ؟!..إن تساؤلى هذا مشروع تماما كما أعتقد لأننى لم أر أى مسئول مصرى أو عربى تقلد منصب وأمسك بمقاليد سلطة إلا وأصابه العمى..وأصابه الجنون..وأصبحت السلطة وبالا عليه فأصبحوا مساكين أقوياء على طريقة المقدرة السلطوية المنفردة وأصبحنا معهم مساكين ضعفاء على طريقة الواقعين تحت بطش المقدرة السلطوية المنفردة..!!

عمرو موسى كان رائعا جدا على مستوى السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية والإسرائيلية برغم أننى لا أوقن بصحة ما يظهره السياسى ان كان متلازما مع ما يبطنه أم لا...معروف أن مواقفه كانت تتسم بالقوة والوضوح والصرامة ..حتى على المستوى الإعلامى ..يبدو رجلاً صارماً حتى عدم اللياقة..ولكنه كان كمثل من ينبهر بالأضواء القوية البعيدة غير عابئا بالأضواء القريبة الضعيفة..ولكنها الأولى..لم يوجه أى اهتمام على مستوى القارة الأفريقية وحتى مشكلة منابع النيل مع اثيوبيا..تركها جدباء..وكذلك الإنسان المصرى على المستوى الداخلى..الصحة والتعليم..ورفع المستوى الإجتماعى أولا والثقافى..ماذا فعل..؟!! وهل سيفعل أم أن تطلعاته ستظل موحهه نحو الخارج ونحو السياسات الخارجية والعربية..نعم هو لا يهتم بالقضايا العربية بشكل عميق..

عمرو موسى أشهد له بأن روح العروبة والناصرية والقومية العربية والوحدة تتجلى فيه..فحتى هيئته وملامحه وشاكلته تذكرنى بنفس هيئة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر..السمار والمصرية والقوة والعروبة والإحساس الفلاحى وقوة الصوت ومصرية نبرته..نعم..أشعر فيه بأنه فلاح مصرى أصيل..يعتز بالأرض والميراث وصلات القرابة والأخوة والصداقة والجيرة والعلاقات الإجتماعية..ولهذا ربما كانت مواقفه القوية والتى اتصفت بعدم اللياقة والمرونة من قبل أمريكا واسرائيل تجسد بقوة هذه الطبيعة العربية الشرقية التى لا تقبل بأنصاف الحلول ولا تقبل التراجع فى العهد ولا فى الوعد ولا فى التصريح وتثبت بالفعل تجسدها فيه..كل هذا جميل..ولكننى برغم كل ذلك وبرغم أنه رجل سياسى مخضرم وديبلوماسى كما يجب أن يكون الديبلوماسى الذى لا ينتمى لأى أيديولوجيات ويتصف بالكتمان والغموض ..أجده مذبذب ..ومن داخلى - أتكلم عن شعورى وحدى - لا أشعر بأنه قادر وحده على قيادة دولة لها تاريخ وثقل وأهمية كبرى مثل مصر..لا أعرف صدقنى ماهية شعورى هذا بالتحديد..ليست لدى حجج ولا دلائل تفيد تماما أن الرجل لا يصلح..بل بالعكس كل الدلائل تشير إلا أنه الرجل الوحيد تقريبا فى مصر الذى يصلح لقيادتها اليوم هذا غير شعبيته واطمئنان المصريون له..ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن أفضل السىء هو الأحسن..!!

حقيقة أنا أرى أن لا أحد اليوم فى مصر أستطيع أن أعطيه صوتى أو أن أرشحه ليكون رئيساً لمصر..أنا أرى أنه لا أحد فى مصر يصلح اليوم لكى يقودها ويكون رجلاً موثوقاً فيه ..بكل أسف أنا أعترف بذلك..

سيدى..
لا أحد ينكر اليوم أننا برغم هذه الثورة الرائعة لازلنا فى حاجة لأن نتثقف سياسياً..لازال المواطن المصرى برغم وعيه الفطرى وحكمته فى تقدير الأمور فى حاجة لأن يعرف حقوقه وواجباته وما عليه وماله ..ولأنه وكما تعرف فن السياسة هذا هو فن مراوغ ..فن استخدام كل الوسائل والطرق المتاحه فى تحقيق الهدف..هؤلاء السياسيون يبدون ميكافيلليون معظم الوقت..يعملون لصالحهم ربما أولا ثم لشعوبهم ثانيا..يستخدمون الوسائل المشروعة وغير المشروعة فى سبيل الوصول ولو على جثث المواطنيين..هل فعلا هذه هى طبيعة السياسة..وهل السياسة لا تخضع لقانون أخلاقى ؟

وهل حقاً يا سيدى أنه لا سياسى نظيف على الإطلاق..وهل انتهى عهد السياسة النظيفة بانتهاء الخلافة..هل السياسة لابد وأن تكون بعيدة عن الدين..هل حقا لا يوجد سياسى صالح فى مصر..وكيف نؤهل الرجل السياسى وكيف نضمن نزاهته مع الوضع فى الإعتبار أننى أعرف جيدا أنه لا أحد فى الدنيا معصوم من  الخطأ وأن الخطأ أمر وارد وأن الخطأ أمر بشرى..ولكن هل يمكننا أن نتسامح فى خطأ سياسى من رجل سياسى كى يغرق دولة ؟ هل يمكننا أن نسامحه ونقول أنه لا أحد لا يخطأ ؟

سيدى العزيز..
إننى أرى أنه ولكى أتفاعل مع سؤالك المطروح لابد وأن تجيبنى أنت أولا عن طبيعة السياسة وعن الرجل السياسى وعن معايير الرجل الذى يصلح لكى يكون رئيس دولة وإلى أى مدى يمكننى أن أتقبل أخطاءه وأن أتقبل طمعه وأن أعرف آخر حدود صلاحياته وأن أعرف متى سيبدأ فى نشر مظالمه وماهى حدود السلطة..بعدها يمكننى أن أخبرك من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة هل يصلح عمرو موسى رئيسل لدولة مصر أم لا..وأعتقد أن هذه ستكون فرصة جيدة تسنح لكى نتثقف فيها سياسيا ولو قليلاَ..
تحياتى لك واحترامى الدائمين..
ندى
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إن ما أعنيه بالصورةِ ليس بالضرورةِ هو أن يأتي شخصٌ جديدٌ
إحلالاً لشخصٍ قائم - على طريقة البطلِ الأسطوريِّ الفردي في الدراما الكلاسيكيةِ القديمةِ - ..
 دون تغييرٍ في الوسائل ومن ثم الغايات 
ولكن ما أعنيه هو ..
كيف لنا - من خلالِ دفعٍ جَمَاعي - أن نستشعرَ الإنعكاس الذي يجب أن نعيه جيداً بما لدينا من داتا خمسة عقودٍ مضت
والذي يدفعنا نحو تصوراتٍ لمستقبلٍ مغايرٍ نعرف مفرداتِه جيداً ونعمل على ترتيبها بشكلٍ بنيوي
- على جميعِ المستوياتِ النسقيةِ المُجتمعيةِ سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافياً -
مستقبلٌ يتحركُ باستمرارٍ وقابلٌ طيلة الوقت للتدخلِ في مساراتِه وترتيبِ مفرداته وعياً بالحراكِ الزمني ومايقتضيه
 الحراكُ في مصر على المحكِّ الداخلي والخارجي ..

إنَّ مايعززُ الثقافاتِ والحضاراتِ والكياناتِ الإنسانيةِ هو الدفعُ الجماعيُّ المستمرُ الواعي بالتراكمِ المتغيرِ باستمرار
وليس الوصولِ إلى الذروةِ ثم الإستسلامِ للقصورِ الذاتي 

هذا الإنعكاسُ هو هذه الصورة التي أعنيها والتي هي حتما بين الأوراقِ التي في جعبةِ التاريخِ المصري القريب*


*
دعونا نقترب من الرجلِ أكثر ..
ولماذا في هذه المرحلةِ الإنتقاليةِ تحديداً ؟*

*
(عمرو موسى .. من الدبلوماسية إلى ساحة العمل السياسي 
أ. ف. ب.
GMT 21:29:00 2011 الجمعة 4 فبراير
 19Share

عاد عمرو موسى إلى ساحة العمل السياسي بعد إعلانه إمكانية 

ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية في مصر.

القاهرة: يستعد الامين العام للجامعة العربية عمرو موسى 

للانتقال من اروقة الدبلوماسية الى ساحة العمل السياسي في 

مصر بعدما اعلن أنه ربما يترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة. 

وقال موسى لاذاعة اوروبا 1 صباح الجمعة انه مستعد للعب دور 

في المرحلة الانتقالية في مصر. وردا على سؤال حول امكانية 

ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية اجاب "ولماذا اقول لا؟".

ويعد الامين العام للجامعة العربية نجم الدبلوماسية العربية وهو 

يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة في مصر. ويشغل موسى (75 عاما) منصبه 

على رأس الجامعة العربية منذ العام 2001 وتنتهي ولايته الثانية 

كامين عام للجامعة في ايار/مايو المقبل، وقد اعلن اخيرا انه لن 

يرشح نفسه لولاية ثالثة.

متقد الذهن، حاضر البديهة وديناميكي على الدوام، يمتلك هذا 

الدبلوماسي المحنك الذي لا تنقصه روح الدعابة، دراية واسعة 

بالملفات العربية والدولية و"كفاءة" حتى اعداؤه يعترفون له بها. 

وتعود شعبيته بصفة خاصة الى مواقفه التي توصف ب "الحازمة" 

في مواجهة اسرائيل التي ما تزال بالنسبة للعرب العدو رقم 1.

وكان ابرز دليل على هذه الشعبية الاستقبال الحار الذي حظي به 

في الحادي والعشرين من تشرين الاول/فبراير 2006 عندما دخل 

استاد القاهرة حيث صفق له بقوة وحماس قرابة 100 الف مصري 

احتشدوا لدعم فريقهم القومي في نهائي بطولة كاس الامم 

الافريقية لكرة القدم.

وقال دبلوماسيون عرب في القاهرة انذاك ان مستشاري الرئيس 

المصري حسني مبارك تعمدوا ان يتزامن وصوله الى مدرجات 

استاد القاهرة مع دخول اعضاء فريق الكرة المصري الى الملعب 

ليضمنوا له تحية مماثلة لتلك التي حظي بها موسى.

متوسط الطول وحريص دوما على اناقته، شغل عمرو موسى 

منصب وزير خارجية مصر لمدة عشر سنوات متتالية ما بين عامي 

1991 و2001 قبل ان ينتقل منه مباشرة الى الجامعة العربية.

وبدا تركه لموقعه على راس الدبلوماسية المصرية انذاك كمحاولة 

لازاحته، بعد تزايد شعبيته، عن الحياة السياسية في مصر.

وعزز هذا الانطباع ان ابعاده عن الخارجية المصرية تزامن مع ظهور 

اغنية شعبان عبد الرحيم الشهيرة "انا بكره اسرائيل وبحب عمرو 

موسى" التي ذاعت على السنة كل المصريين بعد بضعة اشهر 

من اندلاع انتفاضة الاقصى في العام 2000 والتي كانت بمثابة 

استفتاء على حجم شعبية موسى في الشارع المصري.

ورغم التقدير الذي يحظى به موسى على الساحة الدولية الا ان 

الاميركيين لا يكنون له، بحسب دبلوماسيين عرب، حبا كبيرا اذ 

ياخذون عليه بصفة خاصة، وفقا لدبلوماسيين عرب، مواقفه تجاه 

اسرائيل.

وكان موسى شن بعد توليه وزارة الخارجية المصرية حملة لقيت 

صدى كبيرا في الشارع العربي ضد البرنامج النووي الاسرائيلي 

بمناسبة تمديد معاهدة حظر الانتشار النووي في العام 1992.

كما تزايد الاعجاب الشعبي بعمرو موسى بعد رفضه العلني 

والقوي ادماج اسرائيل اقتصاديا في الشرق الاوسط وهو الاقتراح 

الذي طرحه في اعقاب اتفاقات اوسلو (1993) وزير خارجية 

اسرائيل انذاك شيمون بيريز ضمن ما اسماه مشروع "الشرق 

الاوسط الكبير".

وجاءت انتقادات موسى ل"هرولة" بعض الدول العربية نحو تطبيع 

العلاقات مع اسرائيل والتراشق اللفظي المتكرر بينه وبين 

المسؤولين الاسرائيليين امام عدسات الكاميرات لتؤكد الصورة 

التي انطبعت عنه باعتباره "الرجل الذي يستطيع ان يقول +لا+ 

لاسرائيل".

ولا يفوت موسى فرصة لتعزيز شعبيته. وخلال الجلسة الافتتاحية 

للقمة الاقتصادية العربية التي عقدت في شرم الشيخ في 19 

كانون الثاني/يناير الماضي، اي بعد خمسة ايام من رحيل الرئيس 

التونسي زين العابدين بن علي التي الهمت المصريين وادت الى 

تفجر انتفاضهم على نحو غير متوقع بعد 11 يوما فقط، حرص 

موسى على اعلان تعاطفه مع مطالب الشعوب العربية.

وقدم امام القادة العرب ما يشبه النقد الذاتي للنظام العربي 

الرسمي قائلا ان "المواطن العربي في حالة غضب واحباط غير 

مسبوقة"، مضيفا ان "ما يحدث في تونس من ثورة ليس امرا بعيدا 

عن موضوع هذه القمة اي التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ودرجة 

توازنها وتصاعدها وشموليتها وحسن توزيعها".)
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> عمرو موسى شخصية جذابة لها رصيد فى الشارع المصرى (للحق لا أعلم اسانيد قوية لنيله هذا الرصيد ولكن هذا هو الواقع )
> كانت بعيدة الى حد ما عن الساحة السياسية فى الفترة الاخيرة- اعنى السياسة الداخلية طبعا -وما شابها من فساد وتزاوج للمال مع السلطة
>  موقفه مع الثورة كان فى البداية صمت ثم طلبه للاحزاب الدخول فى الحوار مع الدولة وقبوله أطروحاتها ثم فى النهاية تدعيم لمواقف الشعب ومطالبه المشروعة ...!!!
> 
> عرضت عليه الرئاسة منذ اكثر من عام ورفض بدبلوماسية اعتقد نتيجة سيناريو التوريث الذى كان اكثر وضوحا من ان يتجاهله سياسى مخضرم مثله ولانه آثر السلامة ولم يرغب فى تصادم مباشر  مع النظام القوى فى هذا الوقت وضد رغبته غير المعلنة فى التوريث ..اما الان فالموقف تغير تماما 
> اعتقد ان وجوده بات اكثر وضوحا فى المشهد السياسى العاصف بعد احتراق ورقة  البرادعى وفقدان كل امل فى ان تعود له شعبيته من جديد بين الناس (الرجل محتقر من جميع الأطراف الان ومشكك فى ولائه) 
> بديل رائع له ومرضى عنه من كافة الاطراف ومنقذ لهم من سقوط النظام المصرى فى يد الاصوليين والاخوان ولكنى اعتقد انه سيكون امتداد بشكل او بآخر لنظام حسنى مبارك فلا ننسى انه كان أحد اعمدته الهامة فى وقت من الاوقات 
> بالمناسبة لن انسى له موقفه فى دافوس حينما قال اردوغان ما كان ينبغى ان يقوله هو ...!!!
> ومع ذلك فإنى على المستوى الشخصى أحبه وأقدره ربما لكاريزميته أو لمواقف اخرى مثل عزمه فى فترة من الفترات تقديم استقالته من الجامعة العربية لانه شعر انه لم يستطع تقديم ما كان يأمل فيه لهذه الجامعة 
> ...


*
جيهان

أهلا بك ..
بعد ردك الذي أراه يتَّسِمُ بدرجةٍ عاليةٍ من الوعي
أريد أن أعرف تصوراتك لما يجب أن تكون عليه تلك المرحلةِ الإنتقاليةِ
وتحديد مساراتِها إلى حدٍ ما كما يتراءى لكِ ..*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *شخصيه محترمه رغم انه افراد الحرس القديم 
> لكن لاشك انه احد افضل وابرز الاسماء المحترمه لقياده مصر في مرحلتها الصعبه تلك التي اود ان تنتهي في اسرع وقت
> ونظرا لشعبيته الكبيره قام مبارك بقطع دابره سريعا حين كان وزيرا للخارجيه المصريه ..كما هو عهده دائما
> 
> ياريت فعلا يتولي قياده تلك المرحله ..*


*
محمد

أهلا بكَ أخي العزيز ..

كيف ترى مايجب أن تكون عليه المرحلة الإنتقالية
وهل يستطيع هذا الرجل أن يساعدَ في - وأن يكون ضمن - عمليةِ الدفعِ الجماعيِّ نحو الإصلاح ؟

حدثني عما تراه ولو حتى من قلبك ..*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أكتر شخصيه أتمنى إنه يقود مصر الفتره دى
> لأنه فعلا شخصيه محترمه ومحبوبه من الجميع يعنى لا تقول لا برادعى ولا اخوان ولا غيرهم
> كفايه إن اسرائيل مش بتحبه


*
إيمان

أهلا بكِ ..

قوليلى شايفة المرحلة الإنتقالية تكون إزاى
قوليلى شكل الصورة اللى انتى شايفاها أو بتتمنيها بمنتهى البساطة
وايه هوا دور هذا الرجل فيها 
وازاى هو أكثر شخص تستدعيه تلك المرحلة ؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> جيهان
> 
> أهلا بك ..
> بعد ردك الذي أراه يتَّسِمُ بدرجةٍ عاليةٍ من الوعي
> أريد أن أعرف تصوراتك لما يجب أن تكون عليه تلك المرحلةِ الإنتقاليةِ
> وتحديد مساراتِها إلى حدٍ ما كما يتراءى لكِ ..*


دى تدبيسة بقى ولا ايه  :2: 

طيب قبل ان اعطى منظور ما للمرحلة القادمة اريد ان اسألك سؤالا قد يساعدنى قليلا ...
لماذا الربط بين عمرو موسى تحديدا وبين المرحلة الانتقالية ؟؟؟
هل هو امنية ان يكون لهذا الرجل دورا اساسيا فى تلك المرحلة ام توقع مرتكن لدلائل و شواهد تراها ؟؟؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *
> جيهان
> 
> أهلا بك ..
> بعد ردك الذي أراه يتَّسِمُ بدرجةٍ عاليةٍ من الوعي
> أريد أن أعرف تصوراتك لما يجب أن تكون عليه تلك المرحلةِ الإنتقاليةِ
> وتحديد مساراتِها إلى حدٍ ما كما يتراءى لكِ ..*






> دى تدبيسة بقى ولا ايه 
> 
> طيب قبل ان اعطى منظور ما للمرحلة القادمة اريد ان اسألك سؤالا قد يساعدنى قليلا ...
> لماذا الربط بين عمرو موسى تحديدا وبين المرحلة الانتقالية ؟؟؟
> هل هو امنية ان يكون لهذا الرجل دورا اساسيا فى تلك المرحلة ام توقع مرتكن لدلائل و شواهد تراها ؟؟؟


*جيهان

أهلا بكِ ..
قبل الرد على سؤالك أعيدي قراءةِ ماجاء في مشاركتِك*




> عمرو موسى شخصية جذابة لها رصيد فى الشارع المصرى (للحق لا أعلم اسانيد قوية لنيله هذا الرصيد ولكن هذا هو الواقع )
> كانت بعيدة الى حد ما عن الساحة السياسية فى الفترة الاخيرة- اعنى السياسة الداخلية طبعا -وما شابها من فساد وتزاوج للمال مع السلطة
>  موقفه مع الثورة كان فى البداية صمت ثم طلبه للاحزاب الدخول فى الحوار مع الدولة وقبوله أطروحاتها ثم فى النهاية تدعيم لمواقف الشعب ومطالبه المشروعة ...!!!
> 
> عرضت عليه الرئاسة منذ اكثر من عام ورفض بدبلوماسية اعتقد نتيجة سيناريو التوريث الذى كان اكثر وضوحا من ان يتجاهله سياسى مخضرم مثله ولانه آثر السلامة ولم يرغب فى تصادم مباشر  مع النظام القوى فى هذا الوقت وضد رغبته غير المعلنة فى التوريث ..اما الان فالموقف تغير تماما 
> اعتقد ان وجوده بات اكثر وضوحا فى المشهد السياسى العاصف بعد احتراق ورقة  البرادعى وفقدان كل امل فى ان تعود له شعبيته من جديد بين الناس (الرجل محتقر من جميع الأطراف الان ومشكك فى ولائه) 
> بديل رائع له ومرضى عنه من كافة الاطراف ومنقذ لهم من سقوط النظام المصرى فى يد الاصوليين والاخوان ولكنى اعتقد انه سيكون امتداد بشكل او بآخر لنظام حسنى مبارك فلا ننسى انه كان أحد اعمدته الهامة فى وقت من الاوقات 
> بالمناسبة لن انسى له موقفه فى دافوس حينما قال اردوغان ما كان ينبغى ان يقوله هو ...!!!
> ومع ذلك فإنى على المستوى الشخصى أحبه وأقدره ربما لكاريزميته أو لمواقف اخرى مثل عزمه فى فترة من الفترات تقديم استقالته من الجامعة العربية لانه شعر انه لم يستطع تقديم ما كان يأمل فيه لهذه الجامعة 
> ...


*
جئت باقتباسِ مشاركتِك مرةً أخرى على أنَّها أوَّل الخيطِ للردِّ على سؤالك ..
لأنَّ المشاركةَ تؤكدُ على أن َّ هناك دلائل يطرحُها الواقع الآن قد تلتقي مع شخصية الرجل وماهيته
حتى يبدو لنا أنه الأكثر صلاحية للقيامِ بمهامِ دفعٍ جماعيِّ يلتفُّ حوله الجميع في هذه الفترةِ تحديداً*
*
والآن ومرةً أخرى
بعد ردك الذي أراه يتَّسِمُ بدرجةٍ عاليةٍ من الوعي
أريد أن أعرف تصوراتك لما يجب أن تكون عليه تلك المرحلةِ الإنتقاليةِ
وتحديد مساراتِها إلى حدٍ ما كما يتراءى لكِ ومن خلالِ الدلائل التي جاءت في مشاركتك
وتؤكد على هذا التلاقي فيما بين الواقع الآن وماهيةِ الرجل ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> إيمان
> 
> أهلا بكِ ..
> 
> قوليلى شايفة المرحلة الإنتقالية تكون إزاى
> قوليلى شكل الصورة اللى انتى شايفاها أو بتتمنيها بمنتهى البساطة
> وايه هوا دور هذا الرجل فيها 
> وازاى هو أكثر شخص تستدعيه تلك المرحلة ؟*


بمنتهى البساطه يا أ/ حكيم
إحنا شعب عاطفي واللى اتربينا عليه واللى شوفنا اهلينا عليه مزروع فينا في قلوبنا قبل عقولنا
أنا من صغري وأنا شايفه حب الناس اللى حواليا وحتى لما كبرت شايفه حبهم لعمرو موسي
فطبيعي حبيته معاهم من غير مااعرف ليه ولا عمل ايه
كانت كل معلوماتى عنه انه كان وزير خارجيه ودلوقتى امين عام جامعة الدول العربيه
لكن امبارح بعد ماقريت موضوعك بحثت على النت عن حياة الشخصيه الجميله دى
لقيت حاجات كتير عنه يستحق عنها كل الاحترام
اهمها وزى ما قلت في ردى السابق كفاية ان اسرائيل مابتحبوش
واحنا كشعب مصري اى حد يسبب قلق لاسرائيل يبقا حبيبنا
معرفش بقا المرحلة الانتقاليه تبقا ازاى 
لكن كل اللى نفسي فيه ان مبارك يمشي ويمسك اى حد الفتره دى لحد الانتخابات
واللى اعتقد انها هاتكون في صالح عمرو موسي
لأن مفيش أى منافس تانى يستحق
هوا الاكتر شعبيه والاكتر احتراما ووطنيه وخبره
كل اللى أتمناه منه إنه يستمر في محاكمه الفاسدين 
ويسود العدل في البلد والشعب يتمتع بخير بلده
ويمنع تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل اللى الخونه باعوه ليها برخص التراب

اسفه يا استاذى لأنى مش اقدر اتكلم في حاجات مش فاهماها كويس
ولأنى مش على مستوى أرائكم
لكن تقبل كلامى اللى طلع من قلبي بدون أى تنظيم
لكن حبيت اكتب كل اللى حسيت بيه فورا

واكيد متابعه معاكو كل الآراء علشان افهم اكتر واعرف اكتر
تحياتى

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *
> محمد
> 
> أهلا بكَ أخي العزيز ..
> 
> كيف ترى مايجب أن تكون عليه المرحلة الإنتقالية
> وهل يستطيع هذا الرجل أن يساعدَ في - وأن يكون ضمن - عمليةِ الدفعِ الجماعيِّ نحو الإصلاح ؟
> 
> حدثني عما تراه ولو حتى من قلبك ..*



علي الرحب والسعه طبعا وكم احب ان اتحدث معك كثيرا اخي الكريم 
الاول نتوقع معا ان يعلن مبارك تنحيته فورا عن الرئاسه ..وان يبقي مواطنا مصريا عاديا 
هنا التصور بان المظاهرات والاعتصامات ووو كل هذا بالتاكيد سينتهي ..
هنا القياده للدوله تتمثل في ثلاث محاور دستوريا كما هو متوقع واسمحلي بان استنسخها من ردي علي الاستاذ فاضل حيث قلت  

كثيرون متصورون بان الشباب الناضج الواعي الذي حمل علي يديه وكتفيه مالم تستطع المعارضه او الاخوان او او حمله ..كثير يقولون عنه بانه ليس لديه رؤيه للمستثبل بعد مبارك ..
لقد قلت قبل ذلك منذ قليل هنا ..اننا لسنا ايتام علي مائده مبارك ..وبالتالي السيناريواهات المتوقعه بعد الرئيس في التصور وفي الاذهان وبالتاكيد اذا وجهت الدفه للشباب المصري سيقول تصوره .
مصر بها دستور منظم لتلك الفتره وليس معني اننا نريد تعديل هذا الدستور او تغييره اننا نطالب بسحقه او انه لن ينظم لنا الفتره الانتقاليه علي الاقل ..
الدستور يقول بان في حاله تنحيه مبارك ..او استقالته او نرضه او او ..يتولي النائب صلاحيات الرئيس المصري ويكلف هو باداره البلاد ..
والنائب هنا نائب غير شرعي ..وغير دستوري ..لان الدستور في مادته الاولي يقول بان الشعب هو مصدر السلطات ..وطالما خرج الشعب في ثوره احتجاجيه علي الرئيس الحالي فان شرعيته اصبحت باطله (قانونا ) وبالتالي يبطل معها اي تعيين او اجراء فعله مبارك كرئيس للجمهوريه ..
بعدها ياتي رئيس مجلس الشعب ..ورئيس مجلس الشعب هذا ايضا مشكوك في شرعيته لان المجلس نفسه مجلس باطل قام علي التزوير ..واعترف مبارك بتصحيح عضويه البرلمان في خطابه الاخير وهذا يتطلب اعاده انتخابات جديده للبرلمان ..وهذا ليس في صالح الوثت والظرف الي جانب ان مبارك لم يقدم لنا ضمانات ان تقوم الانتخابات تلك المره نزيهه ..فلا القضاء مستقل ولا الاحزاب لها نفس التساوي بينهما وبالتالي سيككون المجلس القادم ..وطني وطني ..
اذن هنا ايضا فقدنا شرعيه تولي رئيس مجلس الشعب رئاسه الجمهوريه ..
(ارايت الفوضي الدستوريه التي اوصلنا اليها مبارك !! حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)
لاحل ولا خروج من هذا المأزق الا ماده واحده في الدستور هي التي تنثذنا من هذا الغيوم
حاله واحده وهي ان يتولي رئيس المحكمه الدستوريه العليا امور البلاد وهو المستشار ماهر عبد الواحد
وهذا الرجل يتولي قياده البلاد لفتره انتقاليه تقدر تقريبا بسته اشهر ..ويشكل فيها حكومه انتقاليه من كافه الاطياف.. تدير البلاد بشكل مؤقت
وفي تلك الفتره يتم تعديل الدستور الجديد للبلاد ..وبعد ذلك تتم الانتخابات التشريعيه والرئاسيه علي قدم المساواه عملا بنصوص الدستور الجيدد ..

هذا ببساطه شكل البلاد في الفتره الجديده بعد مبارك اذا تخلي عن عناده وترك السلطه ..وبالتاكيد بالبحث اكثر واكثر في ملامح تلك الفتره سنجد الكثير
اما الكلام الذي يرددونه عن فراغ دستوري وخلافه فهذا غير صحيح ..لان الفراغ الدستوري لم يوجد حين وفاه عبد الناصر ..ولم يوجد حين وفاه السادات ..ولم يكن يوجد اذا توفي مبارك
ولكن لان الشعب (اراد ) فيبدأون حديثهم عن الفوضي والفراغ الدستوري !!

انتهي الرد .. وازيد واقول : 
هنا لا صفه لعمرو موسي او برادعي او او ..ان يعلن عن نفسه للرئاسه 
((وبالمناسبه كم استحقرت التونسي محمد الغنوشي وهو رئيسا للوزراء حين هرب بن علي 
فخرج للناس وقال انا الرئيس ولست اعلم باي صفه ..لكن الحمد لله كان الشارع التونسي مشرفا وناضجا)) 
الان يتولي ماهر عبد الواحد رئيس المحمكه الدستوريه العليا مهمه الرئاسه ..
ويعلن عن حكومه انتقاليه تقود البلاد بشكل مؤقت .. 
نظره الان علي الاوضاع .. 

الرئيس : ماهر عبد الواحد ..لفتره قد تكون شهرين الي سته اشهر .. 
مجلس الشعب والشوري : محلولين بقوه القانون 
الحكومه : انتقاليه لفتره معينه 
الدستور : معيب معيب معيب بل استطيع ان اقول لك انه فضيحه بمعني الكلمه 
في تلك الفتره سيتم تعديل بنود كثيره من هذا الدستور عن طريق لجنه حكماء تضع دستور جديدا للبلاد 
هذا المجلس اتمني ان يضم شخصيات مثل : 

الدكتور .. حسن نافعه ( سياسي ) 
الدكتور يحي الجمل .. دستوري 
المستشار : محمود الخضيري (فضائي ) 
حمدي قنديل (سياسي واعلامي ) 
عمرو موسي (سياسي ) 
الكاتب الكبير محمد حسين ....مش انا  طبعا  :: 
محمد حسين هيكل  سياسي 
د : سيف الدين عبد الفتاح  سياسي ايضا 
محمد البراداعي ..سياسي وقانوني 
احمد زويل ..اكاديمي 
احمد جمال الدين موسي .. اقتصادي 
د : محمد سليم العوا _ مفكر اسلامي ورجل قاون 
فهمي هويدي _ كاتب ومفكر اسلامي 
علاء الاسواني _ اديب وله وزنه في جبهه المعارضه ..
امين اسكندر وهو قبطي .. 
وقيادات دينيه وهما شيخ الازهر ..والانبا موسي وليس البابا شنوده لاسباب اخري 
عماد الدين اديب (رغم انه حاليا يقوم بموقف مخجل من حيث التشكيك والنفاق للسلطه في قناه المحور ) 
ولكنه خارج هذا التطاق ,,له درايه كبيره بعالم السياسه ..وهو احد افراد الحزب الوطني ايضا ..

يوجد اكثر من هؤلاء  ..لكن هؤلاء من اتذكرهم جيدا الان 
الدستور الجديد او هذا اذا تعدل لابد ان يحتوي علي الخطوط العريضه الاتيه _ 
من وجهه نظري طبعا 

1- استقلال *تاااااااااام* للقضاء ..
اي انه من الان وصاعدا ليس هناك منصب لوزير العدل والقضاه اولي بتصريف شئونهم 
وهذا البند وحده اقول لك انه 65 % من طريق الاصلاح السياسي والاجتماعي في البلد حيث اصبح القضاء حصنا وامانا للجميع
ولا يستطيع رئيس الجمهوريه نفسه ان يامر بجبسي او سجني ... 
وياخذ القضاء حقه الطبيعي في الاشراف الكامل علي الانتخابات الوطنيه .. 

2- فصل السلطه التنفيذيه تماااااااما عن السلطه التشريعيه .. 
فلا يكون وزير ..هو عضو لمجلس الشعب ... 
وبذلك يستطيع المجلس ان يحاسب الحكومه ورئيس الحكومه ورئيس الجمهوريه والغاء ال50% عمال وفلاحين حيث اصبحنا اضحوكه العالم بتلك الفقره الغريبه في عصر النت والفيس بوك  ::  
ووقتها فلا مجال للتهاون مع المال العام والصالح العام .. 

3- الغاء كل القوانين المقوضه للحريات ومن بينها قانون الطوارئ ..وحريه تكوين الاحزاب ..
واعاده هيكله جهاز الشرطه والامن في البلاد .. 

4- تحديد فتره الرئاسه لفترتين فقط والفتره تحدد باربع سنوات فقط ..وتقليض ضلاحيات رئيس الجمهوريه فر يكون هو الحاكم العسكري للبلاد ..ور يكون القائد الاعلي للشرطه ..ولا يكون رئيس المجلس الاعلي للهيئات القضائيه ..ولا يكون محكم بين السلطات ..بل يكون علي راس السلطه التنفيذيه فقط ..

حين تتم تلك التعديلات وغيرها طبعا والنظر في المادتين 76 و77 بالتاكيد ستفرز لنا مرشجون اقوياء للرئاسه 
اقربهم في نظري ..عمرو موسي ومحمد البرادعي .. واقربهما في نظري ايضا ..سيكون عمرو موسي هو الرئيس ليس لفتره انتقاليه ..ولكن لفتره عمليه بعد الدستور الجديد للبلاد .. 
وبعد اقرار تلك التعديلات ايضا ..نستطيع هنا ان نجري انتخابات تشريعيه حره ونزيهه مضمونه تلك المره باشراف القضاء الوطني 
وبلا اشراف دولي كمان ياسيدي ..


حلم خاص بقي يافندم 
نفسي واتمني وارجو من اي رئيس قادم النظر مره اخري في اتفاقيه كامبد ديفيد 
حيث ان تلك المعاهده امقتها واكرهها ..وهي اخطر ملف في سياستنا الخارجيه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

طبعا يوجد هناك امنيات علي الصعيد العلمي والثقافي يجب ان تتم ولكن ارجات حديثها لان هنا الحديث عن تصور عام للفتره القادمه 
لكن للاشك كل تلك الاحلام الاخري كجريه الاعلام ..وطرد الحرس الجامعي من الجامعه ..والاهتمام بصناعه التكنولوجيا والبحث العلمي وووو 
كل هذا بالتاكيد سيتحقق ..او نامل ان يتحقق ..ولكن ليس طبعا في الوقت الراهن

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> علي الرحب والسعه طبعا وكم احب ان اتحدث معك كثيرا اخي الكريم 
> الاول نتوقع معا ان يعلن مبارك تنحيته فورا عن الرئاسه ..وان يبقي مواطنا مصريا عاديا 
> هنا التصور بان المظاهرات والاعتصامات ووو كل هذا بالتاكيد سينتهي ..
> هنا القياده للدوله تتمثل في ثلاث محاور دستوريا كما هو متوقع واسمحلي بان استنسخها من ردي علي الاستاذ فاضل حيث قلت  
> 
> كثيرون متصورون بان الشباب الناضج الواعي الذي حمل علي يديه وكتفيه مالم تستطع المعارضه او الاخوان او او حمله ..كثير يقولون عنه بانه ليس لديه رؤيه للمستثبل بعد مبارك ..
> لقد قلت قبل ذلك منذ قليل هنا ..اننا لسنا ايتام علي مائده مبارك ..وبالتالي السيناريواهات المتوقعه بعد الرئيس في التصور وفي الاذهان وبالتاكيد اذا وجهت الدفه للشباب المصري سيقول تصوره .
> مصر بها دستور منظم لتلك الفتره وليس معني اننا نريد تعديل هذا الدستور او تغييره اننا نطالب بسحقه او انه لن ينظم لنا الفتره الانتقاليه علي الاقل ..
> الدستور يقول بان في حاله تنحيه مبارك ..او استقالته او نرضه او او ..يتولي النائب صلاحيات الرئيس المصري ويكلف هو باداره البلاد ..
> ...


 
محمد حسين يا إنت  :: 

شكراااااا 

بجد مشاركة رائعه استفدت جداااااا منها
مشاركة منظمه ووضحتلى نقط كتير ماكنتش فاهماها

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> [CENTER][B]
> أستاذى العزيز حكيم عيووون 
> كيف حالك ؟..
> أرجو من الله أن تكون فى خير حال..
> الحقيقة أصابنى الإرتباك قليلاً عندما حاولت أن أستجب بالإجابة على سؤالك الهام جدا اليوم ..وهو أين الصورة ؟!
> 
> عندما حاولت أن أجُب تلعثمت ربما لأننى مشغولة جدا فى هذه الثورة ومأخوذة جدا بنجاجها واستمرارها ولم يخطر على بالى لوهلة فيما يمكن أن يُطرأ أو يُتخذ من إجراءات بعد ذلك ..هذا لو قدر لها النجاح برغم أن هذا السؤال هو قضية هامة جدا جدا وأراه مرتبطا ومتلاحما مع الوضع الراهن ..بل إنه يفرض نفسه بقوة الآن..ولابد أن يأخذ منا الإهتمام الكافى بحيث لا تكون هذه الثورة توصف على أنها مجرد عبث..أو طفرة هوجاء ألمت بنا..ثم ماذا بعد ذلك ؟!..لا نعرف ولاهم يعرفون ولا أحد يعرف..وربما كانت تلك الحجة هى ذريعة من يحاولون اليوم أن يقللوا من شأن هذه الثورة وجديتها وصمودها على المستوى الإعلامى وعلى مستوى المثقفين فى مصر..وذلك بالإشارة إلى أنها ثورة لا تحمل رأساً مفكراً ولا مخططا منظما وما إلى مثل تلك الحجج المحبطة ولكنها مع ذلك هامة ..
> 
> فى حين أننى مقتنعة تماماُ أن الفعل الثورى نفسه هو منتهى النجاح فى نظرى بصرف النظر عن النتائج المرتقبة والمخطط لها فيما بعد ..هذا لأننى يا سيدى أرى أن قمة نجاح هذه التظاهرات وهذه الإعتصامات كانت فى عودة الروح المصرية الحرة..عودة الروح الشعبية..عودة الضمير الجمعى لهذا الوطن..عودة شرف وحرية الإنسان المصرى وولادته من جديد..وماذا كنا فى الحقيقة نريد أكثر من ذلك..وما كنا نريد إلا ذلك يا سيدى فى واقع الأمر..وما التنمية وما الحضارة إلا الإنسان وبناءه وتعميره وتحضره واحترامه اجتماعيا وسياسيا واقتصاديا وعلى كل المستويات..
> ...


*ندى

أهلا بكِ ..

" الحياةُ "

ماتقولينه عشناه جميعاً .. 
هناك من عاش الأحداثَ بالمتابعةِ وهو خارج النص جسداً وداخله قلباً وروحاً يستنشقُ الحياة ..
وهناك من عاشه تماماً جسداً وقلباً وعقلاً وروحاً حتى الحياة ..
وهناك من عاشه حتى الموت الذي يدفع على الحياة ..
هكذا تُصْنَعُ الحياةُ سيدتي ..*




> [CENTER][B]ولذلك برغم أن عمرو موسى يتمتع بالفعل بشعبية ساحقة بين المصريين وكل الفئات لمواقفه المعروفة إلا أننى لا أثق به مجددا يا سيدى..ولدى الحق..صدقنى لدى الحق..وكيف أثق به وهو كان فى زمرة هذا النظام..ثم انه سكت طويلا مؤخرا ومواقفه تغيرت كثيرا منذ أن تولى رئاسة جامعة الدول العربية إذا ما قارنتها بردود أفعاله منذ أن كان وزيرا للخارجية ..كيف أثق به حتى لو اتهمتنى بالجحود.. بعدما شهدت أن قيمة وحياة الإنسان المصرى لا تساوى أى شىء..حقيقة أنا مروعة جدا وملتاعة..وعندى شبه يقين أن كل هؤلاء القوم ممن لم يعانوا ولم يعيشوا ولم يتصورا حياة الإنسان المصرى العادى كم كانت شظفة وصعبة لن يكونوا جيدين أبدا ولا أعرف ماهو المطلوب ..!!.. فأنا أعتقد بأنه لن يشعر أبدا بهذا الإنسان البسيط ولن يستطع أن يتصور مدى احتياجه لأن يشعر فى نفسه بالإنسانية والتقدير..هؤلاء يا سيدى يعيشون حياة الرغد وعمرو موسى هذا يدخن سيجار قد يفتح بيوت عوائل كثيرة..هل أفهمتنى يا سيدى وأجبت على سؤالى الحزين...هل نظام الدولة من الأساس نظام فاشل ؟!! سأعود مجددا لأتذكر السلطة..وبرغم أننى أقمت موضوعا عن هذه الكلمة بذاتها إلا أننى لم أصل لها بعد ولازالت فى مخيلتى تشكل لغزا غامضا ومخيفاً..كيف نضمن يا سيدى ثبات سرائر الناس وضمائرهم حتى السلطة ؟!..إن تساؤلى هذا مشروع تماما كما أعتقد لأننى لم أر أى مسئول مصرى أو عربى تقلد منصب وأمسك بمقاليد سلطة إلا وأصابه العمى..وأصابه الجنون..وأصبحت السلطة وبالا عليه فأصبحوا مساكين أقوياء على طريقة المقدرة السلطوية المنفردة وأصبحنا معهم مساكين ضعفاء على طريقة الواقعين تحت بطش المقدرة السلطوية المنفردة..!!
> 
> عمرو موسى كان رائعا جدا على مستوى السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية والإسرائيلية برغم أننى لا أوقن بصحة ما يظهره السياسى ان كان متلازما مع ما يبطنه أم لا...معروف أن مواقفه كانت تتسم بالقوة والوضوح والصرامة ..حتى على المستوى الإعلامى ..يبدو رجلاً صارماً حتى عدم اللياقة..ولكنه كان كمثل من ينبهر بالأضواء القوية البعيدة غير عابئا بالأضواء القريبة الضعيفة..ولكنها الأولى..لم يوجه أى اهتمام على مستوى القارة الأفريقية وحتى مشكلة منابع النيل مع اثيوبيا..تركها جدباء..وكذلك الإنسان المصرى على المستوى الداخلى..الصحة والتعليم..ورفع المستوى الإجتماعى أولا والثقافى..ماذا فعل..؟!! وهل سيفعل أم أن تطلعاته ستظل موحهه نحو الخارج ونحو السياسات الخارجية والعربية..نعم هو لا يهتم بالقضايا العربية بشكل عميق..
> 
> عمرو موسى أشهد له بأن روح العروبة والناصرية والقومية العربية والوحدة تتجلى فيه..فحتى هيئته وملامحه وشاكلته تذكرنى بنفس هيئة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر..السمار والمصرية والقوة والعروبة والإحساس الفلاحى وقوة الصوت ومصرية نبرته..نعم..أشعر فيه بأنه فلاح مصرى أصيل..يعتز بالأرض والميراث وصلات القرابة والأخوة والصداقة والجيرة والعلاقات الإجتماعية..ولهذا ربما كانت مواقفه القوية والتى اتصفت بعدم اللياقة والمرونة من قبل أمريكا واسرائيل تجسد بقوة هذه الطبيعة العربية الشرقية التى لا تقبل بأنصاف الحلول ولا تقبل التراجع فى العهد ولا فى الوعد ولا فى التصريح وتثبت بالفعل تجسدها فيه..كل هذا جميل..ولكننى برغم كل ذلك وبرغم أنه رجل سياسى مخضرم وديبلوماسى كما يجب أن يكون الديبلوماسى الذى لا ينتمى لأى أيديولوجيات ويتصف بالكتمان والغموض ..أجده مذبذب ..ومن داخلى - أتكلم عن شعورى وحدى - لا أشعر بأنه قادر وحده على قيادة دولة لها تاريخ وثقل وأهمية كبرى مثل مصر..لا أعرف صدقنى ماهية شعورى هذا بالتحديد..ليست لدى حجج ولا دلائل تفيد تماما أن الرجل لا يصلح..بل بالعكس كل الدلائل تشير إلا أنه الرجل الوحيد تقريبا فى مصر الذى يصلح لقيادتها اليوم هذا غير شعبيته واطمئنان المصريون له..ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن أفضل السىء هو الأحسن..!!


*
هنا ألقي عليكِ نفس التساؤلات السابقة
كيف ترين مايجب أن تكون عليه الفترةُ الإنتقاليةُ لحكمِ مصر
وأضيف أيضاً .. ومابعد الفترةِ الإنتقاليةِ ؟
وهل هناك دلائلُ في الواقعِ تشيرُ إلى صلاحيةِ هذا الرجل للقيامِ بمهامٍ في هذا الدفعِ الجماعي نحو التغيير ؟* 





> [CENTER][B]
> حقيقة أنا أرى أن لا أحد اليوم فى مصر أستطيع أن أعطيه صوتى أو أن أرشحه ليكون رئيساً لمصر..أنا أرى أنه لا أحد فى مصر يصلح اليوم لكى يقودها ويكون رجلاً موثوقاً فيه ..بكل أسف أنا أعترف بذلك..
> 
> سيدى..
> لا أحد ينكر اليوم أننا برغم هذه الثورة الرائعة لازلنا فى حاجة لأن نتثقف سياسياً..لازال المواطن المصرى برغم وعيه الفطرى وحكمته فى تقدير الأمور فى حاجة لأن يعرف حقوقه وواجباته وما عليه وماله ..ولأنه وكما تعرف فن السياسة هذا هو فن مراوغ ..فن استخدام كل الوسائل والطرق المتاحه فى تحقيق الهدف..هؤلاء السياسيون يبدون ميكافيلليون معظم الوقت..يعملون لصالحهم ربما أولا ثم لشعوبهم ثانيا..يستخدمون الوسائل المشروعة وغير المشروعة فى سبيل الوصول ولو على جثث المواطنيين..هل فعلا هذه هى طبيعة السياسة..وهل السياسة لا تخضع لقانون أخلاقى ؟
> 
> وهل حقاً يا سيدى أنه لا سياسى نظيف على الإطلاق..وهل انتهى عهد السياسة النظيفة بانتهاء الخلافة..هل السياسة لابد وأن تكون بعيدة عن الدين..هل حقا لا يوجد سياسى صالح فى مصر..وكيف نؤهل الرجل السياسى وكيف نضمن نزاهته مع الوضع فى الإعتبار أننى أعرف جيدا أنه لا أحد فى الدنيا معصوم من  الخطأ وأن الخطأ أمر وارد وأن الخطأ أمر بشرى..ولكن هل يمكننا أن نتسامح فى خطأ سياسى من رجل سياسى كى يغرق دولة ؟ هل يمكننا أن نسامحه ونقول أنه لا أحد لا يخطأ ؟



*إن الثقافةَ السياسيةَ تصنعُها الحركةُ المُجتمعيةُ على جميعِ مستوياتِها النسقيةِ وتفاعلُها مع بعضِها البعض وبدفعٍ جماعي
وليس العكس .. إن التحريكَ الإجتماعيَّ وبحراكٍ واعٍ يستطيعُ أن يُسقطَ بل ويمحو نسقاً سياسياً بأكملِهِ ويُنتجُ نسقاً سياسياً
آخر .. والتثقيفُ السياسيُّ يصنعهُ انعكاسُ هذا الحراك ..
إنَّ التفاعلاتِ المُجتمعيةَ ومنذ البداية هي التي أنتجت أنساقَها الإجتماعيةَ سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافياً
ارتباطاً بالزمانِ والمكان والعلاقاتِ الجدليةِ فيما بين مُفرداتِ التفاعلِ والتي عملت دائماً على أن تكونَ حركةُ المجتمعاتِ
قائمةً على التغييرِ المستمرِ ..
وأزمةُ المجتمعاتِ تصلُ إلى ذروتِها حينما يُحركُّها شخصُ أو عِدةُ أشخاصٍ وليس بدفعٍ جماعي
هو نتاجُ الروحِ والعقلِِ الجمعيِّ لهذا المجتمع ..*





> *
> سيدى العزيز..
> إننى أرى أنه ولكى أتفاعل مع سؤالك المطروح لابد وأن تجيبنى أنت أولا عن طبيعة السياسة وعن الرجل السياسى وعن معايير الرجل الذى يصلح لكى يكون رئيس دولة وإلى أى مدى يمكننى أن أتقبل أخطاءه وأن أتقبل طمعه وأن أعرف آخر حدود صلاحياته وأن أعرف متى سيبدأ فى نشر مظالمه وماهى حدود السلطة..بعدها يمكننى أن أخبرك من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة هل يصلح عمرو موسى رئيسل لدولة مصر أم لا..وأعتقد أن هذه ستكون فرصة جيدة تسنح لكى نتثقف فيها سياسيا ولو قليلاَ..
> تحياتى لك واحترامى الدائمين..
> ندى
> *



*
علَّني أجبتكِ في الفقرةِ السابقةِ وأضيف ..

إن ما أعنيه بالصورةِ ليس بالضرورةِ هو أن يأتي شخصٌ جديدٌ
إحلالاً لشخصٍ قائم - على طريقة البطلِ الأسطوريِّ الفردي في الدراما الكلاسيكيةِ القديمةِ - ..
دون تغييرٍ في الوسائل ومن ثم الغايات 
ولكن ما أعنيه هو ..
كيف لنا - من خلالِ دفعٍ جَمَاعي - أن نستشعرَ الإنعكاس الذي يجب أن نعيه جيداً بما لدينا من داتا خمسة عقودٍ مضت
والذي يدفعنا نحو تصوراتٍ لمستقبلٍ مغايرٍ نعرف مفرداتِه جيداً ونعمل على ترتيبها بشكلٍ بنيوي
- على جميعِ المستوياتِ النسقيةِ المُجتمعيةِ سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافياً -
مستقبلٌ يتحركُ باستمرارٍ وقابلٌ طيلة الوقت للتدخلِ في مساراتِه وترتيبِ مفرداته وعياً بالحراكِ الزمني ومايقتضيه
الحراكُ في مصر على المحكِّ الداخلي والخارجي ..

إنَّ مايعززُ الثقافاتِ والحضاراتِ والكياناتِ الإنسانيةِ هو الدفعُ الجماعيُّ المستمرُ الواعي بالتراكمِ المتغيرِ باستمرار
وليس الوصولِ إلى الذروةِ ثم الإستسلامِ للقصورِ الذاتي 

هذا الإنعكاسُ هو هذه الصورة التي أعنيها والتي هي حتما بين الأوراقِ التي في جعبةِ التاريخِ المصري القريب*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وشعبٌ يقف في ساحة المولد - بمعناه الإيجابي - يبحثُ عن الصورةِ أمام تاريخٍ يحركُ الأوراق 
> 
> والأوراق كم هي كثيرة ومحاولة الوصول إلى الصورةِ يستلزمُ وعياً قبل التجريب نحو التغيير


نعرف جميعاً حس النكتة لدى الشعب المصري ، حتى أن نكاتاً ظهرت خلال الحدث ، منها نكات ظهرت على يافطات بعض المحتجين ، منها أن رفع أحدهم يافطة لسيادة الرئيس حسني مبارك في ميدان التحرير يحثه على ضرورة الإسراع في الرحيل بقوله ...
"إنجز ...... عايز أحلق شعري"



- أحد أصدقائي الظرفاء أخبرني بضرورة أن يكون لنا نمرة في ساحة هذا المولد *- بمعناه الإيجابي -* .............
دمت بخير

----------


## فراشة

*ولماذا نستبعد حكماً عسكرياً

 هل بالضرورة أن نتخلص نهائياً من النظام السابق؟

حتى لو كان هذا يعني أن نخسر شخصيات جديرة بالإحترام ولو حالياً على الأقل؟

مع كل إحترامي لشخصية عمرو موسى

ماذا قدم طوال فترة رئاسته لجامعة الدول العربية

سوى الشجب والإدانة مثله مثل باقي الأنظمه؟

حقاً حكيم عيون

كانت الصورة مقلوبة

ولا أدري هل ستستقيم؟

أم ستدور حول نفسها 360 درجة لتعود لنفس وضعها؟

خالص تقديري
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> نعرف جميعاً حس النكتة لدى الشعب المصري ، حتى أن نكاتاً ظهرت خلال الحدث ، منها نكات ظهرت على يافطات بعض المحتجين ، منها أن رفع أحدهم يافطة لسيادة الرئيس حسني مبارك في ميدان التحرير يحثه على ضرورة الإسراع في الرحيل بقوله ...
> "إنجز ...... عايز أحلق شعري"
> 
> 
> 
> - أحد أصدقائي الظرفاء أخبرني بضرورة أن يكون لنا نمرة في ساحة هذا المولد *- بمعناه الإيجابي -* .............
> دمت بخير


*دراجون

أهلاً بكَ ..

بداية أعتذر أن استخدمت لفظةَ المولد وأنا أُعَبِّرُ عن الحالةِ دون أن أذكر ماأعنيه بهذا التوصيف
المولد بمعناه الإيجابي هو هذا التواجد الثري لطوائف كثيرة من الناس على اختلافِ الوسائل ومن ثم السلوك
وربما الغايات ..
 المولد هو المثقفُ والعارفُ والدرويشُ والعالمُ والجاهلُ والشيخُ والبيعُ والشراءُ والجَّدُّ واللعبُ والضحكُ والعبثُ والحبُ والجنسُ والكفرُ والإيمانُ والإلحادُ والغناءُ والرقصُ والذِّكْرُ والإنفعالُ والإفتعالُ والخيرُ والشَّرُّ والصدقُ والكذبُ وقلوبُّ مُغلقةُّ على نواياها وقلوبُّ مفتوحةُّ على قلوبٍ وعيونُّ تُرسلُ وتستقبلُ وعيونُّ ترى وعيونُّ لا ترى وأرواحُّ تتنافرُ أو تتجاذبُ 
المولد أنا وأنت وهو وهي ..
 المولد نحنُ
وَهُمْ .. ؟
هُمُ الذين خرجوا عن النَّصِّ يحددون الزمانَ والمكانَ وأين تكون الخيامُ وكيف الذِّكْرُ وكيف الرقصُ
وكيف الإستسلامُ والرِضى أننا مازلنا نملكُ استطاعة أن نكون هذه العرائسُ من خشبٍ وخيوطٍ تلتف ُّ حول رقابنا وأيدينا وأرجلنا نتحركُ كما تشاءُ لعبتُهُم  ونتعلمُ الحياةَ التي تدفعُ على الموت

ولكن ..

المولدُ الآن يمارسُ الموتَ الذي يدفعُ على الحياه 
المولدُ بمعناهِ الإيجابي

دراجون

أعتذر لكَ مرةً أخرى **

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *ولماذا نستبعد حكماً عسكرياً
> 
>  هل بالضرورة أن نتخلص نهائياً من النظام السابق؟
> 
> حتى لو كان هذا يعني أن نخسر شخصيات جديرة بالإحترام ولو حالياً على الأقل؟
> 
> مع كل إحترامي لشخصية عمرو موسى
> 
> ماذا قدم طوال فترة رئاسته لجامعة الدول العربية
> ...


*فراشة

أهلا بكِ ..

الجزء الملون بالأحمر من مشاركتك يجعلني أسألك ..
كيف ترين مايجب أن يكون عليه الوضع في مصر في الفترةِ الزمنية القليلةِ اللاحقة - الإنتقالية - ؟

أريدُ رأيكَ الشخصيَّ بعيدا عن مايصدرُ من تقريراتٍ خاصةٍ باجتماعاتٍ هنا او اهناك بين أيِّ أطرافٍ
على الساحة التفاعيلةِ المصريةِ الآن .. 
- رأيكَ الشخصي اعتماداً على داتا الواقع المصري القريب وانعكاساتها على وعيك نظراً وتحليلاً -*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حكيم ازيك اولا*
*صدقني ان قلت لك انني كنت ابحث عنك في ميدان التحرير او الشوارع المحيطة به*
*و احيانا عندما سالت البعض هل انت حكيم؟*
*كان الرد ياتيني لا انا فلان*

*دعني اذا سمحت لي ان اخرج عن اطار الصورة الذي طرحته*
*فانا قد ولدت من جديد و لا اريد ان اربط نفسي بشخوص قديمة و ان كان لها مكانة كبيرة جدا في قلبي كشخصية عمرو موسي*
*تذكرني بخالد الذكر جمال عبد الناصر*
*او تتشابه في بعض موافقها النبيلة مع مواقف الشهيد انور السادات*
*و لكني اقول لك انني ولدت من جديد*
*اريد ان اهرب من كل القيود التي تشدني الي عصر عشت فيه ثلاثون عاما*
*لاقيت فيها من الذل و المهانة و التغييب و التراجع في كل المجالات مارايته*
*لا اجد في كل رجالات هذا الزمان البائد الذين كانوا جزءا من هذا النظام المستبد ما يستطيع ان يعوضني عما فاتني*
*لا استطيع ان امحو صور القتلي و الجرحي الذين راحوا ضحية لذبانيته*
*لا استطيع ان اتخيل الموقف فوق كوبري قصر النيل بين طرف لا يحمل الا هتافه تحيا مصر و يسقط النظام*
*و طرف يحمل الرصاص الحي و المطاطي و خراطيم المياه و القنابل المسيلة للدموع*
*و هم يقذفونها علي المصلون فوق الكوبري*
*صدقني رغم ما نتسم به من سماحة كشعب فُطر علي هذه السماحة و التسامح*
*الا انني لا استطيع ان اتسامح معهم او اسامحم او اغفر لهم*
*لذا اسمح ان اعرض وجهة نظري رغم ما فيها من تطرف في الفكر* 
*اري ان الشرعية الان في يد الشعب لا في يد الحكومة لذا اري ان يتم تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية بعيدا عن المؤسسة العسكرية " حكومة تصريف اعمال تدير شئون البلد "*
*و تشكيل جمعية تاسيسية من رجالات القانون و القضاء و شخصيات عامة يشهد لها بالاستقامة و النزاهة لوضع الدستور الشعبي المبني علي حكم الشعب تقوم علي الفصل بين السلطات*
*و الاستقلال التام لكل منها*
*حرية تشكيل الاحزاب*
*اعادة تاهيل لمفاهيم الشرطة و كيف يمكنهم التعامل مع اهلهم - لا اعدائهم - من افراد الشعب*
*وزير الداخلية يجب ان يكون سياسي لا من رجال الشرطة السابقين*
*الغاء مفهوم ان يكون المحافظين يجب ان يكونوا لواءات سابقين*
*الغاء مخصصات اللواءات و غيرهم*
*تشكيل دولة تقوم علي رئيس الوزراء المنتخب الذي له صلاحيات اكثر من رئيس الدولة*
*و يتم اختياره حسب عدد المقاعد الذي حصل عليها حزب ما في الانتخابات*
*هكذا نضمن دولة مدنية تقوم علي المؤسسات لا تقوم علي الاشخاص*
*هذه وجهة نظري رغم ما فيها من تطرف*
*لكن صدقني لا اثق في اي منهم*
*تحيتي*

----------


## اليمامة

> إن الثقافةَ السياسيةَ تصنعُها الحركةُ المُجتمعيةُ على جميعِ مستوياتِها النسقيةِ وتفاعلُها مع بعضِها البعض وبدفعٍ جماعي
> وليس العكس .. إن التحريكَ الإجتماعيَّ وبحراكٍ واعٍ يستطيعُ أن يُسقطَ بل ويمحو نسقاً سياسياً بأكملِهِ ويُنتجُ نسقاً سياسياً
> آخر .. والتثقيفُ السياسيُّ يصنعهُ انعكاسُ هذا الحراك ..
> إنَّ التفاعلاتِ المُجتمعيةَ ومنذ البداية هي التي أنتجت أنساقَها الإجتماعيةَ سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافياً
> ارتباطاً بالزمانِ والمكان والعلاقاتِ الجدليةِ فيما بين مُفرداتِ التفاعلِ والتي عملت دائماً على أن تكونَ حركةُ المجتمعاتِ
> قائمةً على التغييرِ المستمرِ ..
> وأزمةُ المجتمعاتِ تصلُ إلى ذروتِها حينما يُحركُّها شخصُ أو عِدةُ أشخاصٍ وليس بدفعٍ جماعي
> هو نتاجُ الروحِ والعقلِِ الجمعيِّ لهذا المجتمع ..


*
أهلا بك مجددا سيدى ويسعدنى أن ألتقى وهذه الأطروحة الشيقة والهامة..

بالفعل ..أتفق معك أن الإنسان سياسى بطبعه ..وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق الإنسان كائنا سياسيا على الفطرة..حتى الطفل سياسيا منذ صغره
..
كما وأظن أنك أمسكت جيدا بماهية القضية المستعصية عندما أشرت إلى أن التحريك الإيجابى أو حتى السلبى ..أو الدفع بشكل عام نحو التغيير إنما يتم مستشهدا ومستهديا بانعكاس التفاعلات بين المكونات المجتمعية التى تدخل فى عملية التفاعل على مر حقب وأزمنة وتاريخ ومن هنا يتكون التثقيف السياسى على مر الزمن ..بمعنى الخبرة السياسية التى تنطوى على عملية تلقائية فى الإنتقاء والتمحيص والفهم..وهى عملية فطرية عادة تشّغل نفسها من تلقائها ومن واقع الوعى الفطرى الجيد المتراكم إيجابا والذى يشمل صدقا طيعا ربما يتفوق على التثقيف الممنهج..أى قانون الإنتقاء الطبيعى وأصل الأنواع الذى يوجد فى الطبيعه وتمارسه كل الكائنات ..إلا أننى واسمح لى لم أزل أجد برغم حيوية تلك اللوحة التى رسمتها أمامى إلا أننى أراها غير كافية تماما للتفاعل الإيجابى مع المشهد السياسى ولا أعنى أنه يلزمنا معايير صارمة لإختيار سياسى بعينه يقودنا بقدر ما أعنى التربة البسيطة والخلفية الثقافية إلى حد ما والتى أجد أنه لا مفر من وجودها وتوافرها فى عملية الإختيار والتى تعتبر عاملا هاما وضروريا وخاصة فى الوقت الراهن الذى يشمل تعددية وفقر فى خلفية المشهد السياسى المراوغ الذى يدخله السياسى ويقتحمه وهو شخص وحينما يخرج منه أو حتى وهو مازال داخله يكون شخصا آخر ..ولكن ما باليد حيلة ولا معيار فاصل فى هذا الصدد كما أحاول أن أجد ..ولكننا نرتكن إلى معرفات هامة ودلائل من الواقع نحاول أن نثق بها ثم نتوكل على الله ونقر ونجرب....وهذا ما تحاول ونحاول معك جميعا أن نضع له معطيات الآن..ثم أننى أثق بنسبة كبيرة باستفتاءات الناس الإجتماعية والتى لا ترتكن إلى معايير علمية محددة..

كما واتفق معك يا سيدى أنه لا يوجد فرد واحد نستطيع أن نحرك به عملية الدفع وربما هذا ما أشعرنى ببعض الربكة فى هذا الطرح عند قراءته لأول مرة ليقينى أن هذا ليس غرضك وكنت أود أن أسألك بالفعل عن المقصود بطرحك اسم مثل " عمرو موسى " ..فهمت فيما بعد ومن خلال المداخلات انك لم تعنى  الإسم.. وإنما التحريك والدفع..فأنت عنيت الحدث نفسه وملابساته كما أعتقد ..وخاصة أنك كما ذكرت أن فكرة البطل الكلاسيكى ربما كانت نافعة ومجدية فى وقت من الأوقات أو فى زمن من الأزمنة وهذا لا يعنى قياسا وتباعا أنها فكرة صالحة لكل آوان..وخاصة مع المطالبة بإقرار الديمقراطية والعمل الملحيين فى هذا العصر..أى مجموع الشعب ..وخطأ كبير أن يوجد إنسان هو الرأس المفكر وحده ..ولكن الأصح هو أن يوجد الإنسان الذى يعتقد فى أحقية الشعب أولا وأن الشعب معه هو من يقرر مصيره فى النهاية..يعنى لا يكون دوغمائى بقدر ما يكون ليبراليا مؤمنا بالتسامح وأن الأفكار تحتمل الخطأ وأن التعايش فى حرية هو المطلب الأساسى والذى يشكل قاعدة الديمقراطية ..هانذا أخبرتك بتوصيفات ما أريده فيمن أنتخبه وأتمن أن يكون ريئيسا لنا ووجدت الحقيقة أن هذا أسهل من أن أفكر فى شخص بعينه..فهل يا ترى تتحقق هذه المتطلبات وتتجسد فى شخص عمرو موسى ؟! 

أعود وأقول أننى ألمح شبه إقرار مدعوما منك بصلاحية عمرو موسى وأنا الحقيقة لا أنكر على الرجل شعبيته كما أشرت من قبل وأجده شخص موثوق فيه من قبل إناس كثر..ولن أتحدث عن احساسى أو ميلى القلبى تجاهه من جديد حيث بدا هذا تقريبا شيئاً سخيفاً..ولكنه عموما لديه المقدرة على التصريح فى شجاعة دون مواجهات خاسرة تماما وهذا طبيعى بخبرته الديبيلوماسية كما أنه لا يضعف تحت ضغط المجاملات التى تعطى شرعية لتنازلات كما أرى..لدية قوة شكيمة..رجل شرقى عربى ..مسألة اننى أراه لمِامِا متذبذب وينطوى على بعض الضعف الخفى والإنسياق..ليس لدى دلائل ولكنها تبدو حتى سلبيات لا تؤثر كثيرا على شخصيته القوية والمحبوبة والتى لديها المقدرة على أن تلملم آراء الناس وتجمعهم وتحتويهم وأنا أرى أن فى هذا الأمر نفسه صفة إيجابية كبيرة..

طبعا أنا لست متبحرة سياسيا بالمعنى الدستورى الذى أستطع من خلاله أن أتحدث عن الإحتمالات والإحتياطات المتوقعة للفترة القادمة وإن كنت أرى أنه فى حالة تنحى الرئيس أستريح جدا لتولى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية الأمر وفى حالة ..يعنى ..تنحيه بشكل رسمى معلن فهذا يفد أن نائبه السيد عمر سليمان هو من سيتولى قيادة البلاد الثلاثة أشهر ومن بعدها تجرى الإنتخابات الحرة ولكنك هنا لا تعنى ذلك كما أعتقد وتتحدث عما بعد الحالتين ..أليس كذلك..؟!

إن ما يهمنى فى عمرو موسى يا سيدى أن يكون رجلا تنويريا ..ويكفى أنه مدنى..سيكون مؤمنا بالبحث العلمى  والإبداع والتعليم والثقافة والإصلاح الإجتماعى قبلهم وأن تكون علاقته بنا علاقة قانون ..وروح القانون أحيانا ..وليست علاقة وصاية علينا كما فعل السابقون..وأنا أتوسم فيه ذلك وكل المقربين منى عندما استطلعت آرائهم وجدت أنهم يجدون فيه فعلا رجلا صالحا..أيضا أنا لم أحكم عليه بموقف دافوس وأردوغان ..وما جرى يومها..فأنا أعرف أن الديبلوماسية تتطلب بعض الثبات الإنفعالى وبعض الحنكة فى ردود الفعل..وأعرف بعض ردود الفعل العصبية عن الأتراك ..كما أرى أن " اللى ايده فى الميه موش زى اللى ايده فى النار " وربما كان له غرض..أو حتمية الموقف فرضت هذا....يعنى لم أحكم عليه من هذا الموقف..وأذكر هذا الموقف خصيصا لأنه كان هام وقد يتخذ ذريعة قوية ضده
..
أعرف تماما يا سيدى أن الحكم على الإنسان ليس مطلقا..وصعب جدا فى هذا العصر أن نصف انسان بتوصيف بعينه كماهيات ثابته فى عصر الهلامية والتشكل مع الحدث..ولذلك ربما أستشعر داخلى حيرة ولم أستطع أن أمسك هذا الأمر برمته حتى مع المعطيات التى أسوقها..عندى بعض الخوف لا يزال..والأكثر إحتمالية داخلى أننى لم أجد بعد من يصلح لقيادة مصر ولكننى مؤمنة برأى المجموع..وقد أكون على خطأ كبير فى كل تصوراتى السلبية عن الرجل
..
فى النهاية أنا أرى أن العلاقة بين الحاكم والشعب علاقة فى ظنى طردية ودعنى أوضح أكثر ما أعنى..أعنى أن الفرد يكون تنويريا وعادلا وحرا فى مجتمع أو ثقافة لا تصنع التعصب والتمييز والفقر والجهل والتفاوت والإستبداد..وربما العكس صحيح..فهل نحن فى حاجة لأن نتغير..نحن الشعب..أم أننا فى حاجة لحاكم يقدرنا ويفهمنا ويعترف بنا ويحترمنا..؟!!!

هل يمكن لعمرو موسى أن يجعل من الشعب مقاتلين فى صفه لا ضده وأن يمحو من ذاكرتنا التاريخ المستبد وعلاقة الوصاية أو التابعية..وأن يعاملنا غير متأثرا بكل المقاليد السابقة..هل هذا سيكيولوجيا صحيحا يا سيدى؟
من التاريخ ما قد يجيبنا لاشك..التاريخ القريب..وأنا لا أعرف من أين أبدا..فافتح لنا أبواب التاريخ يا سيدى كما ترى وخذ بآيادينا حتى نرى معك..ونتناقش..وأنت الأجدر بالتاريخ لاشك..

سأجيبك على اية حال الإجابة الشافية بصرف النظر عن كل هرطقاتى أعلاه..

نعم أعتقد أن فى شخص عمرو موسى ما ينفع لأن يتعين رئيسا لجمهورية مصر العربية..بنسبة 50 %..
وسأحاول أن أغض طرفاً عن إحساسى أو عدم راحتى تجاهه وتجاه كل شخوص النظام الفائت..وهذه هى وجهة نظرى المتوقعة فى هذا الأمر..بصرف النظر بالطبع عن سنه وأننا سنعيد نفس الكره من جديد بعد فترة وجيزة..
أتمنى أننى لم أكن غير واضحة..
شكرا لك..*

----------


## ابن طيبة

الرحيل فورا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من العسير ان ينزع المرء عقله من آليه معينة فى التفكير والتلقى وربما التأمل ليبدأ فيما يسمى التوقع أو التصور المستقبلى  لأمة تمر بثورة عظيمة سيتحدد على ضوءها مصيرها ومقدراتها لا سيما وان الاحداث كثيرة ومتسارعة وأحيانا مضللة والاهم ان من يقوم بوضع هذا التصور هو انسانة تنعدم لديها الخبرة اللازمة لهذا وايضا الارادة والقدرة لتفعيل هذا التصور وتحقيقه ...ولكن ليس من أجل كل هذا سأحرم نفسى من هذه الفرصة فى أن أتشارك معكم (حلمى) للوطن حتى وإن كان لن يغادر مخيلتى فى يوم من الايام ...

لا أحد يعرف كيف تبدأ ثورات الشعوب ...وقناعتى الشخصية ان هذا سر من أسرار الشعوب لأنه إن كان هناك أسباب أو آليات واضحة ومحددة ومعروفة لدى كل الشعوب تدفعهم للقيام بثوراتهم (مع ملاحظة أننى أعنى هنا الاسباب المباشرة لقيام الثورة وليست الاسباب حتى المعلنة التى تتبناها أى ثورة كالعدالة والحرية والفقر وما الى ذلك ) لسارع كل الطغاة والانظمة الديكتاتورية لتجنب هذه الاسباب والقضاء على إرهاصاتها ...لا نستطيع أن نُحيد القدرية فى الموضوع بكل تأكيد ..
تساءلت كثيرا فى السنوات القليلة الماضية لماذا لا نثور؟؟ آلا يكفى كل هذا الظلم الذى يشعر به الناس دافعا لهم ليثوروا ؟؟
تساءلت حتى بت أتشكك فى تغير تركيبة الشخصية المصرية وأنها تستمرئ الظلم والهوان عن الثورة والتغيير والتطلع لحياة أفضل...ولكن الله قدر لى أن يجعلنى شاهدة على ثورة عظيمة وربما كانت أعظم من كل الثورات التى عرفناها فى تاريخنا الحديث حتى أن الكاتب الكبير محمد حسين هيكل وصفها بأنها الثورة الوحيدة الكاملة فى تاريخنا الحديث 

ولكى لا أطيل عليك و ندخل مباشرة فى الموقف الراهن الذى نعيشه جميعا 
فهو ببساطة صراع بين قوتين النظام والشعب 
النظام ... عمليا إنتهى بلا رجعة فمن المستحيل أن نعود لما كنا عليه حتى ولو بقى الرئيس فى السلطة وهى نقطة الخلاف الكبرى الان بيننا وبين النظام بل وبيننا وبين أنفسنا أيضا 

الشعب ..يملك الثورة ..(ثورة غضب) بكل مافى هذه الكلمة من معان ..أجج هذا الغضب وساعد على تناميه تعامل النظام وذيوله القمعى مع الثورة ...
قبل خطاب الرئيس الذى أعلن فيه عدم ترشحه مرة أخرى وقبل رؤيتى لعشرات الفيديوهات التى ترصد عمليات القمع الوحشى الذى تعرض له أبناء الثورة وقبل يوم الاربعاء الاسود الذى وضحت فيه بربرية هذا النظام أو لنقل ذيوله 
مع المتظاهرين كنت سأرحب بل سأدعو لقبول ما جاء فى خطاب الرئيس وأعتبره إنتصارا عظيما أيضا 
ربما إحتراما لتاريخه ويكفينا منه أنه كان أحد أبطال أكتوبر وهذه حقيقة لا ينكرها إلا جاحد ولإعتبارات السن ولإعتبارات إنسانية أخرى ولكن بعد حدوث كل ماذكرته لابد وأن يعاقب الرئيس 
وعقاب الرئيس هنا ليس من قبيل انه من فعل كل هذه الجرائم ولكن لانه سمح بأن تقع كل هذه الجرائم وهو على رأس هذا النظام..  إذا أى تصور لنا أن نتصوره يكون بعد خروج الرئيس من السلطة نهائيا وفورا.. 
هناك بالطبع تداعيات لهذا الخروج أخطرها فى نظرى ليس عدم الاستقرار أو الفوضى كما يروج هذا النظام المتداعى ولكن هو الأزمة الدستورية الخطيرة التى سنصبح فيها 
فدستورنا (العبقرى) يضع كل سلطات الحكم والتغيير والتعديل والاحلال لمجلسى الشعب والشورى فى يد الرئيس وبغياب الرئيس لن يكون لنا أن نصنع شئ من كل هذا 
ومن الهام هنا أن أوضح لماذا للدستور كل هذه الاهمية؟؟ هناك من يطرح ما يسمى (بشرعية الثورة) تماما كما حدث فى يوليو 1952 والاطاحة بالدستور وبالرئيس وتولى المؤسسة العسكرية الحكم وصياغة دستور جديد وو.... الخ وعن نفسى لا أستسيغ هذا الإطار الذى يدعو له البعض بل الكثيرين فى الواقع هذا لأننى أرى أن هذا ينزع صفة الشرعية عن الثورة ولابد أن نتذكر ان هناك وإلى الان من يصفون ثورة يوليو بالانقلاب على الحكم وشرعيته لانها قامت بكل هذه الخطوات ونفس هذا المنهج الذى اتبعته الثورة (ثورة يوليو 1952) هو ما أوصلنا لهذا الحكم الديكتاتورى الذى نحاول التخلص منه الان 
إذا لا عودة للوراء ولإرتكاب نفس الاخطاء بإعلان الحكم العسكرى وفرض مايسمى بالشرعية الثورية والاطاحة برئيس شرعى للبلاد بهذا الشكل حتى وإن كان ديكتاتور وطاغية وارتكب كل هذه الخطايا ..لابد أن نتعلم الديموقراطية والشرعية الحقة ومنذ الدقيقة الاولى للثورة حتى لا يحدث ماقد نندم عليه فى المستقبل القريب أو البعيد 

فى الايام القليلة الماضية إستمعت الى عشرات الحلول أو لنقل المخارج الدستورية لإنتقال سلمى وآمن والأهم شرعى للسلطة وتم ذكر مايسمى بالمادة 139والتى تتيح للرئيس تفويض نائبه فى القيام ببعض صلاحياته وأعتقد انه مخرج جيد حتى وان كان واضع المادة لم يقصد هذا بها ولكنها وكما ذكرت مخرج لهذا الموقف المعقد... 
وأقصد هنا بالموقف المعقد هو رغبة الجماهير أو معظم الجماهير فى خروج الرئيس من السلطة لانهم ببساطة فقدوا كل ثقة فيه وفى نظامه وبين إضفاء شرعية على نظام الحكم المستقبلى لمصر وهذا هام بل بالغ الاهمية فى رأيى ..
عند خروجنا من هذه المعضلة الدستورية يأتى دور الأشخاص وأسمائهم وانتماءاتهم ومدى أحقيتهم فى حكم مصر ...
وفى هذا السياق أريد أن أوضح موقفى بالنسبة للإخوان المسلمون فهم أعظم الفائزين فى هذا (المولد) كما وصفته وبمعناه الايجابى أيضا كما وضحت 
الاخوان المسلمون فى نظرى هم نموذج لما يسمى (بالانتهازية السياسية )فتاريخهم الحديث والقديم يبرهن على هذه الحقيقة بكل وضوح ...
ربما كان إستخدامى للفظ الفوز غير دقيق الى حد ما فهو فوز ربما يكون واضح لهم ولنا كمتابعين لدخولهم الثورة وفرضهم لوجودهم بها كمشاركين ولا أستبعد ان يدعوا صنعها فى المستقبل القريب ولكن توقعى أن إضفاء شرعية سياسية لهم ولوجودهم فى الحياة الحزبية فى مصر هو أول مسمار يدق فى نعشهم ..وهذا لسببين 
أولا سيتضح حجم قوتهم الحقيقى وأنهم لا يتواجدون بهذه القوة فى الشارع المصرى بالعكس فمعظم الناس تأخذ عنهم إنطباع سئ نتيجة مواقفهم المتأرجحة والمداهنة وغير الواضحة مع كل القوى السياسية الداخلية وحتى العالمية الانسان المصرى ذكى بالفطرة ويعى هذا تماما 

ثانيا معنى ان ينتظموا فى سياق حزب سياسى هو ان يتجردوا من أهم إن لم يكن سلاحهم الوحيد وهو (الدين )هذا لانهم لا يمكن ان يسمح لهم بتكوين حزب على أساس دينى كما ينص قانون الاحزاب (وقد وافقوا على هذا الشرط بالطبع ...!!!) وبهذا سيفقدوا عامل الجذب الوحيد لهم ومصدر قوتهم الوحيد ... كما انه من المعروف انهم كانوا يكتسبون تعاطف شرائح كبيرة من المجتمع نتيجة لتعامل النظام القمعى معهم  وسجنهم تحت ستار قانون الطوارئ ان وضعنا فى اعتبارنا ان كل هذا سينتهى سيفقدوا بالطبع هذا التعاطف الذى كانوا يحصلون عليه من هذه الشرائح حتى غير المنتمية لهم ...فى رأيى أنه لا خوف من الاخوان المسلمين بالعكس الخوف عليهم...

بالنسبة لعمرو موسى أراه أفضل الاسماء المطروحة الان ولكن دوره لم يحن بعد فهناك المأزق الدستورى لابد وأن يحل ولابد من تنظيم الحياة السياسية وإنتقال شرعى للسلطة ثم بعد ذلك يأتى إسمه مع آخرين الذى هو أقواهم وأكثرهم مصداقية فى تقديرى ..
اما عن أمنيتى الشخصية فهى أنه بعد أن يتم كل هذا أن تظهر أسماء أخرى جديدة وأكثر شبابا تكون مطروحة أمامنا لنختار منها... فكم أتمنى أن يحكم مصر شاب ليعيد لها شبابها وعنفوانها 
تحياتى حكيم  وأعتذر عن الإطالة ...  **

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة*
> 
> *أهلا بكِ ..*
> 
> *الجزء الملون بالأحمر من مشاركتك يجعلني أسألك ..*
> *كيف ترين مايجب أن يكون عليه الوضع في مصر في الفترةِ الزمنية القليلةِ اللاحقة - الإنتقالية - ؟*
> 
> *أريدُ رأيكَ الشخصيَّ بعيدا عن مايصدرُ من تقريراتٍ خاصةٍ باجتماعاتٍ هنا او اهناك بين أيِّ أطرافٍ*
> *على الساحة التفاعيلةِ المصريةِ الآن ..* 
> *- رأيكَ الشخصي اعتماداً على داتا الواقع المصري القريب وانعكاساتها على وعيك نظراً وتحليلاً -*


 
*رأيي الشخصي حكيم والذي ربما يكون خطأً وربما يكون صواباً*

*هو أننا كشعب رزخنا تحت حكم ديكتانوري منذ ثورة 23 يوليو وحتى الآن*

*هذا الحكم لم يربِ فينا كشعب (بشكل عام وليس الكل)*

*المعنى الحقيقي للحرية والديمقراطية ..* 

*فلم ننضج بالشكل الكافي حتى نستوعب هذه التغيرات المفاجئة والمتلاحقة*

*وسؤالي لك .. هل تضمن أننا عندما تمنح لنا الحرية والديمقراطية الكاملة وبهذه السرعةِ*

*سوف نجيد استخدامها؟ أليست تجربة تونس والعراق قريبة؟*

*أخشى أن تتحول البلد إلى فوضى وصراعات على السلطة؟*

*أرى أننا نحتاج إلى تغير تدريجي نتغير معه نحن أولاً*

*حتى نستطيع استيعابه فلا نحيد عن الطريق*

*وأكرر أني أتحدث بصفة عامة عن الأغلبية من الشعب (وأنا منه)*

*خالص تقديري حكيم*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *دراجون
> 
> أهلاً بكَ ..
> 
> بداية أعتذر أن استخدمت لفظةَ المولد وأنا أُعَبِّرُ عن الحالةِ دون أن أذكر ماأعنيه بهذا التوصيف
> المولد بمعناه الإيجابي هو هذا التواجد الثري لطوائف كثيرة من الناس على اختلافِ الوسائل ومن ثم السلوك
> وربما الغايات ..
>  المولد هو المثقفُ والعارفُ والدرويشُ والعالمُ والجاهلُ والشيخُ والبيعُ والشراءُ والجَّدُّ واللعبُ والضحكُ والعبثُ والحبُ والجنسُ والكفرُ والإيمانُ والإلحادُ والغناءُ والرقصُ والذِّكْرُ والإنفعالُ والإفتعالُ والخيرُ والشَّرُّ والصدقُ والكذبُ وقلوبُّ مُغلقةُّ على نواياها وقلوبُّ مفتوحةُّ على قلوبٍ وعيونُّ تُرسلُ وتستقبلُ وعيونُّ ترى وعيونُّ لا ترى وأرواحُّ تتنافرُ أو تتجاذبُ 
> المولد أنا وأنت وهو وهي ..
> ...


أخي العزيز المحترم حكيم عيون
فهمت كلماتي بشكل مغاير ....
ولأني أعرف قدرتك على الإستيعاب والإستنتاج سأخبرك جملة واحدة ....

لا أوافق على وجود هذا المولد "راجع بعض مشاركاتي الأخيرة"
دمت بخير

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أخي العزيز المحترم حكيم عيون
> فهمت كلماتي بشكل مغاير ....
> ولأني أعرف قدرتك على الإستيعاب والإستنتاج سأخبرك جملة واحدة ....
> 
> لا أوافق على وجود هذا المولد "راجع بعض مشاركاتي الأخيرة"
> دمت بخير


*دراجون

أهلا بكَ ..

ولوسامةِ فكرِكَ وهذا الإنتماءِ لمصرَ الذي أستشعرُهُ بل وألمسُهُ فيكَ
إسمح لي أن أسألُكَ ..

كيف ترى ماحدث ومايحدثُ الآن ..
وماهي تصوراتك لما يجب أن نتحركَّ في اتجاهه - نحنُ مصر - ؟*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *دراجون
> 
> أهلا بكَ ..
> 
> ولوسامةِ فكرِكَ وهذا الإنتماءِ لمصرَ الذي أستشعرُهُ بل وألمسُهُ فيكَ
> إسمح لي أن أسألُكَ ..
> 
> كيف ترى ماحدث ومايحدثُ الآن ..
> وماهي تصوراتك لما يجب أن نتحركَّ في اتجاهه - نحنُ مصر - ؟*


أخي الحبيب حكيم عيون
حالياً أشعر بإرتباك شديد ، وهذا سؤال صعب للغاية وإتجاهي الآن هو محاولة جمع خيوط اللعبة التي تحاك لمصر (هذا يحدث منذ فترة طويلة وقبل الأحداث وليس الآن فقط) والتحذير مما يحدث ومحاولة مواجهة الأفاقين والمرتزقة (أناس جدد أو نشطت عضويتهم بعد خمول) الذين يهلون علينا من كل صوب لنشر الفوضى والأفكار الهدامة ، وسد الثغرات التي أراها ممن يحاولون العبث مع من أعرفهم وأثق فيهم وبمبادئهم في المنتديات التي أرتادها والمجتمع الذي أعيش فيه وتقديم العون بكل أشكاله لمن يحتاج إليه ...
دمت بخير

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> بمنتهى البساطه يا أ/ حكيم
> إحنا شعب عاطفي واللى اتربينا عليه واللى شوفنا اهلينا عليه مزروع فينا في قلوبنا قبل عقولنا
> أنا من صغري وأنا شايفه حب الناس اللى حواليا وحتى لما كبرت شايفه حبهم لعمرو موسي
> فطبيعي حبيته معاهم من غير مااعرف ليه ولا عمل ايه
> كانت كل معلوماتى عنه انه كان وزير خارجيه ودلوقتى امين عام جامعة الدول العربيه
> لكن امبارح بعد ماقريت موضوعك بحثت على النت عن حياة الشخصيه الجميله دى
> لقيت حاجات كتير عنه يستحق عنها كل الاحترام
> اهمها وزى ما قلت في ردى السابق كفاية ان اسرائيل مابتحبوش
> واحنا كشعب مصري اى حد يسبب قلق لاسرائيل يبقا حبيبنا
> ...


*إبمان

أهلاً بكِ ..

ماجاء في مشاركتك جاء بسيطاً وعميقاً في آن ..
إنَّها فطرةُ استقبالِكِ لما يحدثُ الآن في مصر
ولستِ أنتِ وحدك بل كلنا نستقبلُ بهذه الفطرةِ وإن زادت عليها المعارفُ القَبليةِ والثقافةُ السياسيةِ عند البعض ..

واسمحيلي أسألك مرة أخرة ..

إنتي عاوزة مصر تكون إزاى ؟
- اتكلمي وافتحي قلبك كإنك بتفضفضي هتلاقي جواكي حاجات كتيرة تقوليها -*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أخي الحبيب حكيم عيون
> حالياً أشعر بإرتباك شديد ، وهذا سؤال صعب للغاية وإتجاهي الآن هو محاولة جمع خيوط اللعبة التي تحاك لمصر (هذا يحدث منذ فترة طويلة وقبل الأحداث وليس الآن فقط) والتحذير مما يحدث ومحاولة مواجهة الأفاقين والمرتزقة (أناس جدد أو نشطت عضويتهم بعد خمول) الذين يهلون علينا من كل صوب لنشر الفوضى والأفكار الهدامة ، وسد الثغرات التي أراها ممن يحاولون العبث مع من أعرفهم وأثق فيهم وبمبادئهم في المنتديات التي أرتادها والمجتمع الذي أعيش فيه وتقديم العون بكل أشكاله لمن يحتاج إليه ...
> دمت بخير


*دراجون

دعني آخذ من وقتكَ القليلَ كي تحدثنا عن ماهيةِ هذا العبثِ من قِبَلِ الآفاقين والمرتزقة - كما أشرتَ -
ليس في المنتدياتِ فقط .. بل وفي الواقع الآن في مصر ..

فلا شك أنَّنا نريدُ جميعاً أن نعرفَ مايحاكُ بنا فهذا يساعدُنا على استشعارٍ أكثر عُمقاً
واستقبالٍ يجعلُ نظرتنا وتحليلنا أكثر وعياً في التفاعلِ داخل مايحدث ..
فلا تبخل علينا بما في جعبةِ أفكاركَ الواعيةِ يارجل ..
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> علي الرحب والسعه طبعا وكم احب ان اتحدث معك كثيرا اخي الكريم 
> الاول نتوقع معا ان يعلن مبارك تنحيته فورا عن الرئاسه ..وان يبقي مواطنا مصريا عاديا 
> هنا التصور بان المظاهرات والاعتصامات ووو كل هذا بالتاكيد سينتهي ..
> هنا القياده للدوله تتمثل في ثلاث محاور دستوريا كما هو متوقع واسمحلي بان استنسخها من ردي علي الاستاذ فاضل حيث قلت  
> 
> كثيرون متصورون بان الشباب الناضج الواعي الذي حمل علي يديه وكتفيه مالم تستطع المعارضه او الاخوان او او حمله ..كثير يقولون عنه بانه ليس لديه رؤيه للمستثبل بعد مبارك ..
> لقد قلت قبل ذلك منذ قليل هنا ..اننا لسنا ايتام علي مائده مبارك ..وبالتالي السيناريواهات المتوقعه بعد الرئيس في التصور وفي الاذهان وبالتاكيد اذا وجهت الدفه للشباب المصري سيقول تصوره .
> مصر بها دستور منظم لتلك الفتره وليس معني اننا نريد تعديل هذا الدستور او تغييره اننا نطالب بسحقه او انه لن ينظم لنا الفتره الانتقاليه علي الاقل ..
> الدستور يقول بان في حاله تنحيه مبارك ..او استقالته او نرضه او او ..يتولي النائب صلاحيات الرئيس المصري ويكلف هو باداره البلاد ..
> ...


*
محمد

أهلاً بكَ ..

تحياتي لكَ ولهذه المشاركةِ التي أراها على التوصيفِ أنَّها أكثر من رائعة ..

ودعني أسألك ..
هل يكفي مصر عمليةُ الإحلالِ هذه بأن نستبدلَ الأشخاصَ بآخرين
على نفسِ البنيةِ السياسيةِ التي هي الأقرب للنظامِِ السياسيِّ المُختلط
أم أنَّ مصرَ تحتاجُ الآن تغيير البنيةِ السياسية بأكملِها ؟

وإذا كنتَ ترى وجوب تغيير البنيةِ السياسيةِ بأكملِها ..
فما هو شكل هذه البنيةِ السياسيةِ الجديدةِ التي تراه يصلحُ لمصرَ
ويدفعُ بها نحو مساراتٍ جديدةٍ ؟ كيف يصلحُ ولماذا ؟*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *
> محمد
> 
> أهلاً بكَ ..
> 
> 
> هل يكفي مصر عمليةُ الإحلالِ هذه بأن نستبدلَ الأشخاصَ بآخرين
> على نفسِ البنيةِ السياسيةِ التي هي الأقرب للنظامِِ السياسيِّ المُختلط
> أم أنَّ مصرَ تحتاجُ الآن تغيير البنيةِ السياسية بأكملِها ؟
> ...



هلا حكيم

خلينى أبدأ معك من حيث إنتهى البعض ودعنى أجيبك على تساؤلاتك هذه رغم انى لست بحرفية البعض هنا سياسيا

لكنى على الأقل لدى رؤيتى الخاصه التى تنمو لدى من حبى للسياسه والقراءات السياسيه

أنا مع الإحلال الكامل والإتيان ببنيه سياسيه جديده حتى نشعر بأن التغيير قد حدث

أما إذا أبقينا على البعض من البنيه القديمه فسيكون هذا إصلاح ربما مع الأيام يكون تأثير القديم فيه أكثر وأكبر مما يؤثر على الجديد منه ويدعو إلى إستعادة البنيه القديمه مره أخرى 
إذن لابد من البتر الجذرى بكسر الجيم

ويكون هذا على النحو التالى

أن يتم تنحية الرئيس

أن يكطون النظام قائم على مؤسسات وان يكون هذا الأمر فعلى وليس مجرد عنوان فقط فما يقال الآن اننا بالفعل نظام مؤسسات ولكن لونظرنا للأمر تجد هذه المؤسسات فى يد رجل واحد فقط هو الرئيس

أن يتم الفصل بين السلطات والا يكون للرئيس علاقه بالأحزاب ويكون الوطنى مثله مثل أى حزب

أن تلغى الطوارئ دون شروط محدده

أن تكون هناك حكومه انتقاليه وحكومة تصريف أعمال بإشراف بعض الأشخاص الموثوق فيهم وليس بالضروره أن يكونو سياسين

أن يحل مجلس الشعب والشورى وان يكون هناك إشراف قضائى على الإنتخابات

أن يلغى الدستور ولايعدل أن يكتب دستور جديد نتلافى به كل أخطاء الدستور السابق وتهتم مفرداته بمصلحة الوطن لامصلحة النظام

 فصل السلطات التنفيذيه عن السلطات التشريعيه

ألا يكون أى من الوزراء يعمل أى عمل أخر سوى كونه وزيرا

عند الإنتخاب يتقدم من يتقدم وتكون هناك مناظرات أمام شاشات التلفاز وكل يطرح أجندته الإنتخابيه وعلى الشعب بعد ذلك إختيار بحرية من ينتخب 

هذه وجهة نظرى

ولى عوده للإدلاء برأيي فىما يخص عمرو موسى والبرادعى أيضا باعتبارهما المرشحان الآن للرئاسه


تحياتى حكيم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *حكيم ازيك اولا*
> *صدقني ان قلت لك انني كنت ابحث عنك في ميدان التحرير او الشوارع المحيطة به*
> *و احيانا عندما سالت البعض هل انت حكيم؟*
> *كان الرد ياتيني لا انا فلان*
> 
> *دعني اذا سمحت لي ان اخرج عن اطار الصورة الذي طرحته*
> *فانا قد ولدت من جديد و لا اريد ان اربط نفسي بشخوص قديمة و ان كان لها مكانة كبيرة جدا في قلبي كشخصية عمرو موسي*
> *تذكرني بخالد الذكر جمال عبد الناصر*
> *او تتشابه في بعض موافقها النبيلة مع مواقف الشهيد انور السادات*
> ...


*
إبن طيبة

أهلاً بكَ ..

وقسماً باللهِ أنِّي تذكرتكَ لحظةَ أن أوهمونا بأن هناك من يعبث في تاريخنا وآثارنا في المتحف المصري
تذكرتُ ابن طيبة وكأنه هذا التاريخ الذي يحاولون العبث به - وهماً - ..
وشددتُ لحظتها على قلبي وأنا أفتح صدري لحمايةِ هذا التاريخ
وشددتُ على قلبك الذي استشعرته ولمستُ فيه الحب لمصر .
هكذا القلوب عند بعضها يارجل ..

تحياتي لمشاركتك التي جاءت من قلبك وعقلك على هذا الوعي الذي دائماً أتوقعه منك
ولا شك أنَّك انتقلت بنا إلى نقطةٍ في غايةِ الاهمية ..
والتي جاءت واضحة حين تحدثتَ عن وجوب تغيير النطام السياسي بأكمله نحو نظامٍ برلماني ..

ودعني أسألك ..
لماذا هذا النظام السياسي تحديداً ؟
ولماذا تراه هو الأصلح للمسيرةِ المصريةِ - مع النظرِ إلى كل التياراتِ السياسيةِ في الواقعِ المصري الآن - ؟
ومن هو التيارُ السياسي الذي قد يعتلي الموقفَ في هذه الحالة ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هلا حكيم
> 
> خلينى أبدأ معك من حيث إنتهى البعض ودعنى أجيبك على تساؤلاتك هذه رغم انى لست بحرفية البعض هنا سياسيا
> 
> لكنى على الأقل لدى رؤيتى الخاصه التى تنمو لدى من حبى للسياسه والقراءات السياسيه
> 
> أنا مع الإحلال الكامل والإتيان ببنيه سياسيه جديده حتى نشعر بأن التغيير قد حدث
> 
> أما إذا أبقينا على البعض من البنيه القديمه فسيكون هذا إصلاح ربما مع الأيام يكون تأثير القديم فيه أكثر وأكبر مما يؤثر على الجديد منه ويدعو إلى إستعادة البنيه القديمه مره أخرى 
> ...


*
" الفتاةُ التي تحيا في بلادِ الإنجليز "

بنت مصرية - إيمان -

أهلاً بكِ ..

مشاركةٌ أراها في غايةِ الأهمية بما تعرضت له من نقاطٍ تفتحُ الأُفقَ نحو التغيير ..

ودعينى أيضاً أسألك بعد رغبتك في تغيير البنيةِ السياسيةِ بأكملِها ..

ما هو شكل هذه البنيةِ السياسيةِ الجديدةِ الذي ترينه يصلحُ لمصرَ - أي نظام سياسي ضمن النظم السياسية المعاصرة -
ويدفعُ بها نحو مساراتٍ جديدةٍ ؟ كيف يصلحُ ولماذا ؟*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *
> محمد
> 
> أهلاً بكَ ..
> 
> تحياتي لكَ ولهذه المشاركةِ التي أراها على التوصيفِ أنَّها أكثر من رائعة ..
> 
> ودعني أسألك ..
> هل يكفي مصر عمليةُ الإحلالِ هذه بأن نستبدلَ الأشخاصَ بآخرين
> ...


طبعا وقطعا ينبغي تغيير تلك البنيه تماما ..وهذا هو مايريدوه الشعب ومتظاهرو التحرير 
حيث ان مبارك قام بتغيير في الاشكال والوجوه ..ونحن نريد تغيير في الجوهر وعليه اري اننا لم نحقق الي الان تحولا كبيرا 
في ماقبل الثوره والي الان ..
حتي مع محاكمه احمد عز ..او حبيب العادلي 
فان الجدد اتو ..سواء بدراوي او محمود وجدي 
ويسظلو في اماكنهم الي ان يتوحشو ..وبعد ذلك تقوم ثوره اخري ..فيقيلهم وياتون بغيرهم 
فاين التغيير !!؟ 
لاشيئ حقيقي .. 
البنيه الجديده التي اريدها قد اوضحت ملامحها في ردي السابق اخي العزيز 
وملامحها كما اقول ثانيه : 
1-  استقلال قضاء كامل .. حيث لاوزير للعدل يتدخل في شئونهم .. 
2- استقلال السلطه التشريعيه  وهي مجلس الشعب ..عن السلطه التنفيذيه وهي الاحزاب ومجلس الوزراء .. 
وبذلك فصلنا الجهات الثلاث عن بعضهما البعض ..
وبذلك تصبح كل هيئه رقيبه علي الاخري .. 
وحين يحدث ذلك الفصل .. ستجد _حتما _بلا تدخل منا _ 
ان تحولت الدوله من دوله مركزيه تتمركز السلطات كلها في يد شحص واحد وهو رئيس جمهوريه ..الي دوله مؤسسات ..
(ولذا فانا اكاد انفجر ضحكا حين اري مبارك يقول ان مصر اصبحت دوله مؤسسات ) 
اقول وقتها..يعني بالعافيه بقت دوله مؤسسات ..
ازاي واللي عايز يختم ورقه وهو عايش في اسوان ولا سيناء ..لازم يختمها من القاهره !!! 
ده مجرد مثال يعني ,, وازاي دوله مؤسسات وانت ماشاء الله عليك ياريس .. 
رئيس السلطه التنفيذيه ..والحاكم العسكري العام ..
ورئيس المجلس الاعلي للهيئات القضائيه ..والقائد الاعلي للشرطه _ 
ورئيس المجلس الاعلي للصحافه _ ورئيس الحزب الوطني _ 
ومحكم بين السلطات ..وهو الذي يامر بحل المجلس ..
وهو الذي يعدل الدستور .. ويعين عشره اعضاء في البرلمان بارادته ..
وكذلك في الشوري .. 
ويختار بارادته المنفرده النائب العام ..
ويختار بارادته رئيس محكمه النقض ..ورئيس المحكمه الدستوريه العليا ..
ورئيس هيئه الرقابه الاداريه ..والنيابه الاداريه
ويعين رئيس الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات ..
ويعين هو رؤساء الجامعات باختياره المنفرد 

وبيعين كمان المشرفين بمنتدي ابناء مصر ..  ::  

علي راي احد اساتذه الجامعه المصريين حين قال  
*_ ان الدستور المصري هو الذي يصنع الفرعون حتي اذا لم يكن لديه النيه للفرعنه* 

هذا كله سببه ان الدستور يخول للرئيس كل تلك الصلاحيات ولا تجد في هذا الدستور من يحاسبه ..
ولذلك نعاني الان .. 
ولذا حين قلت فصل بين السلطات ..وفصل حقيقي 
ستجد ان اصبح رئيس الجمهوريه رئيس عادي كاي رئيس في اي دوله 
يحاسب ويعاقب ..ويساءل ..وينتحي ..وله مده معينه .. 
حين تنفصل تلك الجهات عن بعضها _وتتحرر _ 
ستجد البنيه الاساسيه للدوله تحررت وستذهب المركزيه اللعينه 
الي حيث تستحق 
وستنطاق الدوله الي افاق بعيده في العلم والبحث العلمي والتقدم التكنولوجي ..

من الممكن ايضا ان تتحول الدوله ايضا من نظامها الحالي الذي يحول رئيس الجمهوريه سلطه تعيين رئيس مجلس الوزراء ..الي ان يعين رئيس الوزراء بالانتخاب..كما في تركيا وغالبيه دول اوربا المتقدمه 
الافكار كثيره ومتنوعه .. 
ولكن 
مازال علي تحقيقها حجر عثره جاثم 
اتمني ان يزول حتي نبدا بناء بلدنا حتي تلحق بركاب الامم .. 

الي جانب باقي النقاط في ردي السابق اراها من اسايات المرحله القادمه 
وحيث لااريد ان اكررها خشيه الاطاله فقط 
هذا يعني اذا كنت انا فهمت سؤالك الاخير جيدا ..هههههه

دمت بخير اخي  الكريم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حكيم عيووون
					


إبن طيبة

أهلاً بكَ ..

وقسماً باللهِ أنِّي تذكرتكَ لحظةَ أن أوهمونا بأن هناك من يعبث في تاريخنا وآثارنا في المتحف المصري
تذكرتُ ابن طيبة وكأنه هذا التاريخ الذي يحاولون العبث به - وهماً - ..
وشددتُ لحظتها على قلبي وأنا أفتح صدري لحمايةِ هذا التاريخ
وشددتُ على قلبك الذي استشعرته ولمستُ فيه الحب لمصر .
هكذا القلوب عند بعضها يارجل ..

تحياتي لمشاركتك التي جاءت من قلبك وعقلك على هذا الوعي الذي دائماً أتوقعه منك
ولا شك أنَّك انتقلت بنا إلى نقطةٍ في غايةِ الاهمية ..
والتي جاءت واضحة حين تحدثتَ عن وجوب تغيير النطام السياسي بأكمله نحو نظامٍ برلماني ..

ودعني أسألك ..
لماذا هذا النظام السياسي تحديداً ؟
ولماذا تراه هو الأصلح للمسيرةِ المصريةِ - مع النظرِ إلى كل التياراتِ السياسيةِ في الواقعِ المصري الآن - ؟
ومن هو التيارُ السياسي الذي قد يعتلي الموقفَ في هذه الحالة ؟


نعم حكيم القلوب عند بعضها*
*و كاننا امام موقف سينمائي حول اثنين يعرفان بعضهما عن طريق النت و لم يتلاقى*
*و رغم انهما وقفا معا لحماية متحف الانسانية الا انهما لا يتعرفان و لكن تتعارف قلوبهما انهما في ذات اللحظة يقومان بنفس العمل*
*و هو سيدي نوع من انواع الحب في الله*

*صدمني هذا الفيديو* 
*كما صدمني تعليق الرصد الميداني عليه الذي يقول فيه عمر سليمان*



> *عمر سليمان لـ "ايه بي سي نيوز " || الشعب المصري ليس لديه ثقافة الديمقراطية ولا يمكن تطبيق الديمقراطية في مصر* 
> **
> 
> *Omar Suleiman on the Crisis*



*و هذا هو رابط الفيديو الذي يقول فيه ذلك*
*http://abcnews.go.com/ThisWeek/video/omar-suleiman-crisis-12852023*

*اردت ان اشير الي ذلك لادعم مداخلتي السابقة التي طالبت فيها برحيل كافة رموز النظام و حل الحزب الوطني*
*اسمح لي ان اتحدث عن النظام الجديد الذي يجب ان نعيش فيه جميعا*
*فرغم ان مداخلتي السابقة المحت الي انني اميل لنظام برلماني الا ان ما اميل له حقا هو نظام ديموقراطي يقوم علي سيادة القانون*
*و لعل اختياري لهذا النظام بالذات انه نظام انساني بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني فهو خلاصة التجارب الانسانية التي عانت من طغيان الحكم الاستبدادي عبر التاريخ*
*لعل هذا النظام حكيم يعالج نفسية و سلوكيات الشعوب التي وقعت تحت الانظمة الاستبدادية لفترة طويلة و هذا من الاولويات التي يجب ان ننظر اليها -ردا علي مقولة عمر سليمان و التي تثبت ان ما كنا نعيش في ظله نظاما استبداديا خالصا -* 
*هذا النظام يتيح وجود تنظيم قانوني يقوم علي الارادة الحرة للشعب و ترسيخ قيم و اخلاقيات تقوم علي احترام الراي الاخر و اتاحة الفرصة للابداعات الفكرية و خلق انظمة مؤسساتية فعالة تُدَعم للابتكار و تنتج المعرفة بدءا من المؤسسات التعليمية*
*التي تشجع علي التفكير و النقد و تحث طالبي العلم في مختلف مراحل التعليم علي النقد و التحليل بل تحثهم علي الخوض في نقد بعض المسلمات الاجتماعية و السياسية و تنمي فيهم روح الاستقلال* 
*و انتهاءا بمؤسسات بحثية و تطويرية تدعم و تقوي الانشطة الابداعية الخلاقة* 
*كل ذلك يجب ان يبني علي تنظيم قانوني يدعم النظام الديموقراطي و يحميه* 
*اشكرك*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> [B][COLOR="Red"]
> [COLOR="Purple"][SIZE="4"]أهلا بك مجددا سيدى ويسعدنى أن ألتقى وهذه الأطروحة الشيقة والهامة..
> 
> بالفعل ..أتفق معك أن الإنسان سياسى بطبعه ..وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق الإنسان كائنا سياسيا على الفطرة..حتى الطفل سياسيا منذ صغره
> ..
> كما وأظن أنك أمسكت جيدا بماهية القضية المستعصية عندما أشرت إلى أن التحريك الإيجابى أو حتى السلبى ..أو الدفع بشكل عام نحو التغيير إنما يتم مستشهدا ومستهديا بانعكاس التفاعلات بين المكونات المجتمعية التى تدخل فى عملية التفاعل على مر حقب وأزمنة وتاريخ ومن هنا يتكون التثقيف السياسى على مر الزمن ..بمعنى الخبرة السياسية التى تنطوى على عملية تلقائية فى الإنتقاء والتمحيص والفهم..وهى عملية فطرية عادة تشّغل نفسها من تلقائها ومن واقع الوعى الفطرى الجيد المتراكم إيجابا والذى يشمل صدقا طيعا ربما يتفوق على التثقيف الممنهج..أى قانون الإنتقاء الطبيعى وأصل الأنواع الذى يوجد فى الطبيعه وتمارسه كل الكائنات ..إلا أننى واسمح لى لم أزل أجد برغم حيوية تلك اللوحة التى رسمتها أمامى إلا أننى أراها غير كافية تماما للتفاعل الإيجابى مع المشهد السياسى ولا أعنى أنه يلزمنا معايير صارمة لإختيار سياسى بعينه يقودنا بقدر ما أعنى التربة البسيطة والخلفية الثقافية إلى حد ما والتى أجد أنه لا مفر من وجودها وتوافرها فى عملية الإختيار والتى تعتبر عاملا هاما وضروريا وخاصة فى الوقت الراهن الذى يشمل تعددية وفقر فى خلفية المشهد السياسى المراوغ الذى يدخله السياسى ويقتحمه وهو شخص وحينما يخرج منه أو حتى وهو مازال داخله يكون شخصا آخر ..ولكن ما باليد حيلة ولا معيار فاصل فى هذا الصدد كما أحاول أن أجد ..ولكننا نرتكن إلى معرفات هامة ودلائل من الواقع نحاول أن نثق بها ثم نتوكل على الله ونقر ونجرب....وهذا ما تحاول ونحاول معك جميعا أن نضع له معطيات الآن..ثم أننى أثق بنسبة كبيرة باستفتاءات الناس الإجتماعية والتى لا ترتكن إلى معايير علمية محددة..


*
ندى

أهلاً بكِ ..
هكذا تملكين القدرةَ على تبسيط ماأقوله في مشاركاتي - والذي قد يبدو مكثفاً أحياناً - ..
وهي استطاعةٌ منك لا أستطيعها ..
- إستطاعةٌ يصنعُها وعيُكِ الذي فيه صفةُ الإبداع سهلاً ممتنعاً فيلمسُ الأرواحَ والقلوبَ والعقول -* 





> كما واتفق معك يا سيدى أنه لا يوجد فرد واحد نستطيع أن نحرك به عملية الدفع وربما هذا ما أشعرنى ببعض الربكة فى هذا الطرح عند قراءته لأول مرة ليقينى أن هذا ليس غرضك وكنت أود أن أسألك بالفعل عن المقصود بطرحك اسم مثل " عمرو موسى " ..فهمت فيما بعد ومن خلال المداخلات انك لم تعنى  الإسم.. وإنما التحريك والدفع..فأنت عنيت الحدث نفسه وملابساته كما أعتقد ..وخاصة أنك كما ذكرت أن فكرة البطل الكلاسيكى ربما كانت نافعة ومجدية فى وقت من الأوقات أو فى زمن من الأزمنة وهذا لا يعنى قياسا وتباعا أنها فكرة صالحة لكل آوان..وخاصة مع المطالبة بإقرار الديمقراطية والعمل الملحيين فى هذا العصر..أى مجموع الشعب ..وخطأ كبير أن يوجد إنسان هو الرأس المفكر وحده ..ولكن الأصح هو أن يوجد الإنسان الذى يعتقد فى أحقية الشعب أولا وأن الشعب معه هو من يقرر مصيره فى النهاية..يعنى لا يكون دوغمائى بقدر ما يكون ليبراليا مؤمنا بالتسامح وأن الأفكار تحتمل الخطأ وأن التعايش فى حرية هو المطلب الأساسى والذى يشكل قاعدة الديمقراطية ..هانذا أخبرتك بتوصيفات ما أريده فيمن أنتخبه وأتمن أن يكون ريئيسا لنا ووجدت الحقيقة أن هذا أسهل من أن أفكر فى شخص بعينه..فهل يا ترى تتحقق هذه المتطلبات وتتجسد فى شخص عمرو موسى ؟!



*
ماقمت بتلوينِه باللونِ الأحمر يؤكدُ بدايةً رفضك لحُكمِ الفرد - ديكتاتوريةً واستبداداً -
وهذا يفتح الباب أمامي كي أسألكِ ..
 - خاصةً وأنِّكِ ترين وجوبَ نظامٍ سياسيِّ مغايرٍ تماماً عما هو قائم 
وهو الأقرب لما يسمونه في النظمِ السياسية الحديثةِ بالنظام المختلط - 
ماهو النظام السياسي الذي ترينه الأقرب والأصلح لمصر
مع الأخذِ في الإعتبارِ كلَّ مفرداتِ التاريخِ المصري القريب ومايدور الآن في الواقعِ المصري ؟* 





> أعود وأقول أننى ألمح شبه إقرار مدعوما منك بصلاحية عمرو موسى وأنا الحقيقة لا أنكر على الرجل شعبيته كما أشرت من قبل وأجده شخص موثوق فيه من قبل إناس كثر..ولن أتحدث عن احساسى أو ميلى القلبى تجاهه من جديد حيث بدا هذا تقريبا شيئاً سخيفاً..ولكنه عموما لديه المقدرة على التصريح فى شجاعة دون مواجهات خاسرة تماما وهذا طبيعى بخبرته الديبيلوماسية كما أنه لا يضعف تحت ضغط المجاملات التى تعطى شرعية لتنازلات كما أرى..لدية قوة شكيمة..رجل شرقى عربى ..مسألة اننى أراه لمِامِا متذبذب وينطوى على بعض الضعف الخفى والإنسياق..ليس لدى دلائل ولكنها تبدو حتى سلبيات لا تؤثر كثيرا على شخصيته القوية والمحبوبة والتى لديها المقدرة على أن تلملم آراء الناس وتجمعهم وتحتويهم وأنا أرى أن فى هذا الأمر نفسه صفة إيجابية كبيرة..
> 
> طبعا أنا لست متبحرة سياسيا بالمعنى الدستورى الذى أستطع من خلاله أن أتحدث عن الإحتمالات والإحتياطات المتوقعة للفترة القادمة وإن كنت أرى أنه فى حالة تنحى الرئيس أستريح جدا لتولى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية الأمر وفى حالة ..يعنى ..تنحيه بشكل رسمى معلن فهذا يفد أن نائبه السيد عمر سليمان هو من سيتولى قيادة البلاد الثلاثة أشهر ومن بعدها تجرى الإنتخابات الحرة ولكنك هنا لا تعنى ذلك كما أعتقد وتتحدث عما بعد الحالتين ..أليس كذلك..؟!


*
نعم فأنا أتحدثُ عن مساراتٍ يحدثُ فيها الإنتقالُ ثم التغييرُ إلى بنيةٍ سياسيةٍ مغايرةٍ تماماً
وأنا فقط أشيرُ إلى الرجلِ فيما يخص الفترةَ الإنتقالية .. ومدى مايوجد من دلائل في الواقع الآن تشيرُ
إلى مدى صلاحيتِهِ في أن يقومَ بمهامٍ في عمليةِ الدفعِ الجمعيِّ نحو التغيير ..* 




> إن ما يهمنى فى عمرو موسى يا سيدى أن يكون رجلا تنويريا ..ويكفى أنه مدنى..سيكون مؤمنا بالبحث العلمى  والإبداع والتعليم والثقافة والإصلاح الإجتماعى قبلهم وأن تكون علاقته بنا علاقة قانون ..وروح القانون أحيانا ..وليست علاقة وصاية علينا كما فعل السابقون..وأنا أتوسم فيه ذلك وكل المقربين منى عندما استطلعت آرائهم وجدت أنهم يجدون فيه فعلا رجلا صالحا..أيضا أنا لم أحكم عليه بموقف دافوس وأردوغان ..وما جرى يومها..فأنا أعرف أن الديبلوماسية تتطلب بعض الثبات الإنفعالى وبعض الحنكة فى ردود الفعل..وأعرف بعض ردود الفعل العصبية عن الأتراك ..كما أرى أن " اللى ايده فى الميه موش زى اللى ايده فى النار " وربما كان له غرض..أو حتمية الموقف فرضت هذا....يعنى لم أحكم عليه من هذا الموقف..وأذكر هذا الموقف خصيصا لأنه كان هام وقد يتخذ ذريعة قوية ضده
> ..
> أعرف تماما يا سيدى أن الحكم على الإنسان ليس مطلقا..وصعب جدا فى هذا العصر أن نصف انسان بتوصيف بعينه كماهيات ثابته فى عصر الهلامية والتشكل مع الحدث..ولذلك ربما أستشعر داخلى حيرة ولم أستطع أن أمسك هذا الأمر برمته حتى مع المعطيات التى أسوقها..عندى بعض الخوف لا يزال..والأكثر إحتمالية داخلى أننى لم أجد بعد من يصلح لقيادة مصر ولكننى مؤمنة برأى المجموع..وقد أكون على خطأ كبير فى كل تصوراتى السلبية عن الرجل
> ..
> فى النهاية أنا أرى أن العلاقة بين الحاكم والشعب علاقة فى ظنى طردية ودعنى أوضح أكثر ما أعنى..أعنى أن الفرد يكون تنويريا وعادلا وحرا فى مجتمع أو ثقافة لا تصنع التعصب والتمييز والفقر والجهل والتفاوت والإستبداد..وربما العكس صحيح..فهل نحن فى حاجة لأن نتغير..نحن الشعب..أم أننا فى حاجة لحاكم يقدرنا ويفهمنا ويعترف بنا ويحترمنا..؟!!!
> 
> هل يمكن لعمرو موسى أن يجعل من الشعب مقاتلين فى صفه لا ضده وأن يمحو من ذاكرتنا التاريخ المستبد وعلاقة الوصاية أو التابعية..وأن يعاملنا غير متأثرا بكل المقاليد السابقة..هل هذا سيكيولوجيا صحيحا يا سيدى؟


*
إن التاريخَ المصريَّ القريبَ هو الذي يدفعُنا الآن نحو التغيير
وهو انعكاسٌ بات واضحاً لكل مايحدث الآن في الواقعِ المصري
وبعد التغيير نحو نظامٍ جديدٍ لبنيةٍ سياسيةٍ مغايرة ستسقطُ اسئلةٌ كثيرةٌ فلن يكون السؤال حول حاكمٍ يعترفُ بنا
ولكن العكس وهو أن نعترفَ به .. ولن يكون هناك سؤال حول وجوب أن نتغير من الأسوأ إلى الأحسن
ولكن من الأحسن إلى الأحسن .. 
هكذا تتغيرُ الأسئلةُ .. حينما يتحركُ المجتمعُ المصريُّ تراكمياً - في مساراتٍ من التغييرِ التصاعديِّ -*





> من التاريخ ما قد يجيبنا لاشك..التاريخ القريب..وأنا لا أعرف من أين أبدا..فافتح لنا أبواب التاريخ يا سيدى كما ترى وخذ بآيادينا حتى نرى معك..ونتناقش..وأنت الأجدر بالتاريخ لاشك..


*
التاريخُ أمامنا جميعا وكلُّنا سنفتحُه واستشعارُنا للصورةِ سوف يجعلُنا نلمسُ ملامحَها جيداً
أنا وأنتٍ وكلُّنا ..
وعلَّني من كل الردود والآراء 
- التي أمامي واستفدتُ منها وفتحت لي أفقاً لم يكن في مخيلتي بل هو انعكاسُ اللحظة علينا جميعاً - 
أراني في سبيلي لأن ألمسُ بعضَ ملامحها ..

فليساعدُ بعضُنا البعضَ نحو هذا الدفعِ الجماعيِّ
*

*تحياتي لكِ سيدتي*

----------


## hanoaa

حكيم عيون
تحياتى لك
كعادتك دايماً توجهنا إلى ماهو بعيد عنا 
جميعنا متابع للأحداث مندمج معها 
منهمك فى وصف الصورة الحالية و ماولة فك طلاسمها
إلا إنك كعادتك تبحر بنا إلى شاطئ أخر 
و كعادتك أيضاً تفتح أبواب عقولنا لنستقبل بها ماهو أهم من المهم
فمصر غداً و مستقبلاً هى الأهم من كل مهم
متابعة و مشاركة بس أحاول أفوق و أفكر و أشغل دماغى و روحى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *رأيي الشخصي حكيم والذي ربما يكون خطأً وربما يكون صواباً*
> 
> *هو أننا كشعب رزخنا تحت حكم ديكتانوري منذ ثورة 23 يوليو وحتى الآن*
> 
> *هذا الحكم لم يربِ فينا كشعب (بشكل عام وليس الكل)*
> 
> *المعنى الحقيقي للحرية والديمقراطية ..* 
> 
> *فلم ننضج بالشكل الكافي حتى نستوعب هذه التغيرات المفاجئة والمتلاحقة*
> ...


*فراشة

أهلاً بك ..

تقولين أننا وقعنا تحت سيطرةِ حُكمٍ ديكتاتوريِّ في تاريخناِ المصريِّ القريب - منذ خمسة أو ستة عقود مضت على الأقل -
وأن هذا الحكم لم يفتح أمامنا ولم يربِ فينا المعنى الديمقراطي
وأننا نحتاجُ إلى تغيير تدريجيِّ نبدأ فيه بأنفسنا أولاً .. نحن أولا ..

كيف ترين هذا التغيير ؟
وهل مايحدث الآن في الواقعِ المصري لايُعد تغييراً - بداية -
وعلى توصيفك للنظم التي سيطرت على الحكم بأنها ديكتاتورية
ماهو النظام السياسي الأصلح لمصر كي تتحركُ مفرداتُ التغيير في اتجاهه تحقيقاً
أيُّ من النظامُ السياسيةِ الحديثةِ تتفقُ وطبيعة الواقعِ المصري ؟ كيف ولماذا ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*يااااااااااااااااا ...*




*
مِصْرُ*

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة*
> 
> *أهلاً بك ..*
> 
> *تقولين أننا وقعنا تحت سيطرةِ حُكمٍ ديكتاتوريِّ في تاريخناِ المصريِّ القريب - منذ خمسة أو ستة عقود مضت على الأقل -*
> *وأن هذا الحكم لم يفتح أمامنا ولم يربِ فينا المعنى الديمقراطي*
> *وأننا نحتاجُ إلى تغيير تدريجيِّ نبدأ فيه بأنفسنا أولاً .. نحن أولا ..*
> 
> *كيف ترين هذا التغيير ؟*
> ...


 
*دعني أسالك حكيم*

*إذا أخذنا فصلا به 40 تلميذ*
*ونقلناهم من الصف الأول الإبتدائي مباشرتاً إلى السادس*
*ماذا تنتظر منهم .. مانسبة التلاميذ الذين يستجيبون للمعلومات الجديدة*
*وما نسبة من لا يستجيبون .. وما ردود الأفعال المتوقعه منهم بشكل عام؟*

*أعتذر عن وافعيتي الشديده* 
*مصر ليس كلها شباب الفيس بوك أو النت بشكل عام* 
*نسبة الأمية في مصر 28% من تعدادها* 
*يجب أولاً أن يحصل الشعب على حقوقه الأساسية* 
*من تعليم وصحة ودخل معقول .. يجب أن يشعر بآدميته وإنسانيته* 
*يجب أن يعرف أن عليه واجبات أيضاً كما أنه له حقوق*
*يجب أن يتعلم كيف يحترم القوانين* 
*حتى تحكمه هذه القوانين* *من داخله* 
*عندما نعرف كل هذا وغيره سنعرف المعنى الحقيقي للديمقراطية* 
*ووقتها يمكننا أن نوصّف الحرية والديمقراطية* 
*توصيفاً سليما وإيجابيا* *لنا كأفراد وللمجتمع ككل*

*كيف ترين هذا التغيير ؟*


*أراه في نظام جديد يدرك أن واجبه الأساسي والأول* 
*الإرتقاء بالشعب تعليمياً وأخلاقياً وإقتصادياً* 
*نظام يدرك انه يعالج هذا الشعب الذي تسببت الأنظمة السابقة* 
*في إصابته بالكثير من الأمراض الإجتماعية* 
*نظام تتعاون فيه جميع المؤسسات من حكومة وإعلاموتعليم وغيرها* 
*في تحقيق هذا الهدف*


*وهل مايحدث الآن في الواقعِ المصري لايُعد تغييراً - بداية -*

*نعم بداية .. ولكن علينا جميعاً أن نحسن إستغلاله* 
*ونوجهه في طريق الإصلاح والتغيير الإيجابي*
*ولا نترك المجال للمفسدين ليتحول إلى تغيير سلبي فيصبح - نهاية -*

*وعلى توصيفك للنظم التي سيطرت على الحكم بأنها ديكتاتورية*
*ماهو النظام السياسي الأصلح لمصر كي تتحركُ مفرداتُ التغيير في اتجاهه تحقيقاً*

*أريد نظاماً يجمع بين المدنية والعسكرية*

*نظاماً مخلصاً هدفه الإصلاح .. هدفه فقط مصر وشعب مصر*
*لا تعنيني التغييرات في النصوص الدستورية ولكن تعنيني الروح*


*أيُّ من النظامُ السياسيةِ الحديثةِ تتفقُ وطبيعة الواقعِ المصري ؟ كيف ولماذا ؟* 


*نحن لا نحتاج إلى نظام من الأنظمة الحديثة .. نحن نحتاج لنظام خاص وجديد* 
*دعني أحلم حكيم ..* 
*أتمنى نظاماً يتعامل معنا كشعب مثل أب يحتضن أبناءه* 
*يربي أطفاله ويعلمهم* 
*مامربنا كشعب جعل أغلبنا مثل الأطفال نحتاج لتربية جديدة*
*بعض الحنان ..* *بعض القسوة الإيجابية التربوية ..* 
*نحتاج أن تعود لنا ثقتنا بنظامنا وبأنفسنا* 
*نحتاج ألا نخاف عندما يمدوا لنا أياديهم* 
*هل يوجد نظام يفعل هذا ؟ أم سيظل مجرد حلم؟؟؟*
*من وجهة نظري المتواضعه .. إذا وجد هذا النظام ومعه كل مؤسساته*
*سوف ننتقل وبسرعه لمرحلة النضج ثقافياً وفكرياً وسياسياً وشخصياً*
*وقتها ستصبح الحرية والديمقراطية بداخلنا* *مسئولية ..* 
*تصبح بالنسبة لنا واجبات أكثر منها حقوق* 
*وقتها حكيم سنكون شعباً جديراً بها*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *دراجون
> 
> دعني آخذ من وقتكَ القليلَ كي تحدثنا عن ماهيةِ هذا العبثِ من قِبَلِ الآفاقين والمرتزقة - كما أشرتَ -
> ليس في المنتدياتِ فقط .. بل وفي الواقع الآن في مصر ..
> 
> فلا شك أنَّنا نريدُ جميعاً أن نعرفَ مايحاكُ بنا فهذا يساعدُنا على استشعارٍ أكثر عُمقاً
> واستقبالٍ يجعلُ نظرتنا وتحليلنا أكثر وعياً في التفاعلِ داخل مايحدث ..
> فلا تبخل علينا بما في جعبةِ أفكاركَ الواعيةِ يارجل ..
> *


أستاذي وأستاذنا الفاضل حكيم عيون  :f: 
رأي وتحليلي مبعثر كأفكاري بجنبات المنتدى ، وبمشيئة الله أقوم بجمعه ةتهذيبه وتنسيقه ثم وضع تحليل يستحق الطرح بموضوع مثل موضوعك هذا أخي العزيز ...

وقد لاحظت أنك طرحت موضوع يحمل عنوان وجيه وعميق ومحتوى أعمق وأكثر روعة ، وحضر السادة المرور بمداخلاتهم الثرية وأثنيت على جميعها شديد الثناء والتقدير لتلك الجهود ثم بدأت بأسئلة تجمع تجمع فيها آراء وتصريحات وتحليلات المشاركين ، ولم نسمع منك حتى الآن تحليلك الخاص ورأيك الواعي المخلص في الأزمة الحالية ، وما أحوجنا لفكر مستنير مثل فكرك وحديث مُحكم عن الأزمة لنصطف ونسمع مايفيدنا وينير طرقاتنا ويجعل عقولنا تتفتح لمفاهيم وأبعاد ورؤى جديدة ...
منظر رأيك أخي الكريم
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

اللواء حسام سويلم
الخبير الإستراتيجي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم عيون
> تحياتى لك
> كعادتك دايماً توجهنا إلى ماهو بعيد عنا 
> جميعنا متابع للأحداث مندمج معها 
> منهمك فى وصف الصورة الحالية و ماولة فك طلاسمها
> إلا إنك كعادتك تبحر بنا إلى شاطئ أخر 
> و كعادتك أيضاً تفتح أبواب عقولنا لنستقبل بها ماهو أهم من المهم
> فمصر غداً و مستقبلاً هى الأهم من كل مهم
> متابعة و مشاركة بس أحاول أفوق و أفكر و أشغل دماغى و روحى


*هنوووءة

أهلاً بكِ ..

عاوزك تقوليلي شايفة الأحداث إزاى ؟
تفسيرك للحالة لغاية دلوقتي بشكل عام ..
والفترة الإنتقالية شايفة تكون أزاى ؟
ونحو أى نظام سيلسي نتجه ويكون هوا الأصلح للبنية الإجتماعية المصرية ..
اتكلمي ببساطة من قلبك زي ما انتى حاسة ..*

----------


## hanoaa

> *هنوووءة
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> عاوزك تقوليلي شايفة الأحداث إزاى ؟
> تفسيرك للحالة لغاية دلوقتي بشكل عام ..
> والفترة الإنتقالية شايفة تكون أزاى ؟
> ونحو أى نظام سيلسي نتجه ويكون هوا الأصلح للبنية الإجتماعية المصرية ..
> اتكلمي ببساطة من قلبك زي ما انتى حاسة ..*


حاضر يا حكيم
هاقولك كل إللى أنا شيفاه و حساه
بس هاستأذنك نأجل الكلام لبكرة
الأنفلونزا شديدة أوى المرة دى مش قادرة أقعد
حتى منعتنى عن حاجة مهمة
تحياتى ليك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> من العسير ان ينزع المرء عقله من آليه معينة فى التفكير والتلقى وربما التأمل ليبدأ فيما يسمى التوقع أو التصور المستقبلى  لأمة تمر بثورة عظيمة سيتحدد على ضوءها مصيرها ومقدراتها لا سيما وان الاحداث كثيرة ومتسارعة وأحيانا مضللة والاهم ان من يقوم بوضع هذا التصور هو انسانة تنعدم لديها الخبرة اللازمة لهذا وايضا الارادة والقدرة لتفعيل هذا التصور وتحقيقه ...ولكن ليس من أجل كل هذا سأحرم نفسى من هذه الفرصة فى أن أتشارك معكم (حلمى) للوطن حتى وإن كان لن يغادر مخيلتى فى يوم من الايام ...
> 
> لا أحد يعرف كيف تبدأ ثورات الشعوب ...وقناعتى الشخصية ان هذا سر من أسرار الشعوب لأنه إن كان هناك أسباب أو آليات واضحة ومحددة ومعروفة لدى كل الشعوب تدفعهم للقيام بثوراتهم (مع ملاحظة أننى أعنى هنا الاسباب المباشرة لقيام الثورة وليست الاسباب حتى المعلنة التى تتبناها أى ثورة كالعدالة والحرية والفقر وما الى ذلك ) لسارع كل الطغاة والانظمة الديكتاتورية لتجنب هذه الاسباب والقضاء على إرهاصاتها ...لا نستطيع أن نُحيد القدرية فى الموضوع بكل تأكيد ..
> تساءلت كثيرا فى السنوات القليلة الماضية لماذا لا نثور؟؟ آلا يكفى كل هذا الظلم الذى يشعر به الناس دافعا لهم ليثوروا ؟؟
> تساءلت حتى بت أتشكك فى تغير تركيبة الشخصية المصرية وأنها تستمرئ الظلم والهوان عن الثورة والتغيير والتطلع لحياة أفضل...ولكن الله قدر لى أن يجعلنى شاهدة على ثورة عظيمة وربما كانت أعظم من كل الثورات التى عرفناها فى تاريخنا الحديث حتى أن الكاتب الكبير محمد حسين هيكل وصفها بأنها الثورة الوحيدة الكاملة فى تاريخنا الحديث


*جيهان

أهلاً بكٍ ..
وتحياتي لكِ ولمشاركتِكِ التي جاءت رائعة
وهنيئاً لكِ أنكِ عاصرتِ هذهِ الثورةِ التي وصفها محمد حسنين هيكل بأنَّها الثورةُ الوحيدةُ الكاملة ..
وأرى أن ليس صحيحاً أن لايستشعرُ أحدٌ الثورات
لأن تزايد القمع والترهيب تراكمياً في لحظةٍ نستشعرُ ذروتَه
ولحظةُ الإستشعارُ هذه - حتى لو كانت مدتها طويلة - هي مايسبقُ الثوارتِ مباشرةً ..
إنها الأسبابُ والآلياتُ - كما أشرتِ في مشاركتِك - التي تدفعُ الشعوبَ للقيامِ بثوراتِهم ..*





> ولكى لا أطيل عليك و ندخل مباشرة فى الموقف الراهن الذى نعيشه جميعا 
> فهو ببساطة صراع بين قوتين النظام والشعب 
> النظام ... عمليا إنتهى بلا رجعة فمن المستحيل أن نعود لما كنا عليه حتى ولو بقى الرئيس فى السلطة وهى نقطة الخلاف الكبرى الان بيننا وبين النظام بل وبيننا وبين أنفسنا أيضا 
> 
> الشعب ..يملك الثورة ..(ثورة غضب) بكل مافى هذه الكلمة من معان ..أجج هذا الغضب وساعد على تناميه تعامل النظام وذيوله القمعى مع الثورة ...
> قبل خطاب الرئيس الذى أعلن فيه عدم ترشحه مرة أخرى وقبل رؤيتى لعشرات الفيديوهات التى ترصد عمليات القمع الوحشى الذى تعرض له أبناء الثورة وقبل يوم الاربعاء الاسود الذى وضحت فيه بربرية هذا النظام أو لنقل ذيوله 
> مع المتظاهرين كنت سأرحب بل سأدعو لقبول ما جاء فى خطاب الرئيس وأعتبره إنتصارا عظيما أيضا 
> ربما إحتراما لتاريخه ويكفينا منه أنه كان أحد أبطال أكتوبر وهذه حقيقة لا ينكرها إلا جاحد ولإعتبارات السن ولإعتبارات إنسانية أخرى ولكن بعد حدوث كل ماذكرته لابد وأن يعاقب الرئيس 
> وعقاب الرئيس هنا ليس من قبيل انه من فعل كل هذه الجرائم ولكن لانه سمح بأن تقع كل هذه الجرائم وهو على رأس هذا النظام..  إذا أى تصور لنا أن نتصوره يكون بعد خروج الرئيس من السلطة نهائيا وفورا.. 
> ...



*هكذا جاء توصيفُكِ للخمسةِ عقودٍ السابقةِ على أنها اتَّسمت بسلطاتٍ ديكتاتوريةٍ استبداديةٍ قمعية
كان الحكم فيها لدستورٍ يضمنُ للفرد الأوحد وتابعيه الذين يمثلون هذه السلطةِ كل مفرداتِ التحريكِ 
وأخيراً قلتِ أننا يجب أن نتعلم الديموقراطيةَ والشرعية
هنا أسألكِ ..
كيف ؟
هل بهدمِ هذه البنيةِ تماماً  والسعي نحو تحقيق بنيةٍ سياسيةٍ مختلفةٍ 
وماهي طبيعةُ هذه البنيةِ الجديدة التي تصلحُ للواقعِ المصري ؟*





> فى الايام القليلة الماضية إستمعت الى عشرات الحلول أو لنقل المخارج الدستورية لإنتقال سلمى وآمن والأهم شرعى للسلطة وتم ذكر مايسمى بالمادة 139والتى تتيح للرئيس تفويض نائبه فى القيام ببعض صلاحياته وأعتقد انه مخرج جيد حتى وان كان واضع المادة لم يقصد هذا بها ولكنها وكما ذكرت مخرج لهذا الموقف المعقد... 
> وأقصد هنا بالموقف المعقد هو رغبة الجماهير أو معظم الجماهير فى خروج الرئيس من السلطة لانهم ببساطة فقدوا كل ثقة فيه وفى نظامه وبين إضفاء شرعية على نظام الحكم المستقبلى لمصر وهذا هام بل بالغ الاهمية فى رأيى ..
> عند خروجنا من هذه المعضلة الدستورية يأتى دور الأشخاص وأسمائهم وانتماءاتهم ومدى أحقيتهم فى حكم مصر ...
> وفى هذا السياق أريد أن أوضح موقفى بالنسبة للإخوان المسلمون فهم أعظم الفائزين فى هذا (المولد) كما وصفته وبمعناه الايجابى أيضا كما وضحت 
> الاخوان المسلمون فى نظرى هم نموذج لما يسمى (بالانتهازية السياسية )فتاريخهم الحديث والقديم يبرهن على هذه الحقيقة بكل وضوح ...
> ربما كان إستخدامى للفظ الفوز غير دقيق الى حد ما فهو فوز ربما يكون واضح لهم ولنا كمتابعين لدخولهم الثورة وفرضهم لوجودهم بها كمشاركين ولا أستبعد ان يدعوا صنعها فى المستقبل القريب ولكن توقعى أن إضفاء شرعية سياسية لهم ولوجودهم فى الحياة الحزبية فى مصر هو أول مسمار يدق فى نعشهم ..وهذا لسببين 
> أولا سيتضح حجم قوتهم الحقيقى وأنهم لا يتواجدون بهذه القوة فى الشارع المصرى بالعكس فمعظم الناس تأخذ عنهم إنطباع سئ نتيجة مواقفهم المتأرجحة والمداهنة وغير الواضحة مع كل القوى السياسية الداخلية وحتى العالمية الانسان المصرى ذكى بالفطرة ويعى هذا تماما 
> 
> ثانيا معنى ان ينتظموا فى سياق حزب سياسى هو ان يتجردوا من أهم إن لم يكن سلاحهم الوحيد وهو (الدين )هذا لانهم لا يمكن ان يسمح لهم بتكوين حزب على أساس دينى كما ينص قانون الاحزاب (وقد وافقوا على هذا الشرط بالطبع ...!!!) وبهذا سيفقدوا عامل الجذب الوحيد لهم ومصدر قوتهم الوحيد ... كما انه من المعروف انهم كانوا يكتسبون تعاطف شرائح كبيرة من المجتمع نتيجة لتعامل النظام القمعى معهم  وسجنهم تحت ستار قانون الطوارئ ان وضعنا فى اعتبارنا ان كل هذا سينتهى سيفقدوا بالطبع هذا التعاطف الذى كانوا يحصلون عليه من هذه الشرائح حتى غير المنتمية لهم ...فى رأيى أنه لا خوف من الاخوان المسلمين بالعكس الخوف عليهم...


*هل يعنى وجود معضلة دستورية أن نظل تحت مظلةِ وجوه النظام الجديدةِ - على الإستبدال -
وهل هذا سوف يحقق التغيير الكامل للبنيةِ السياسيةِ .. ؟

وفيما يخص حديثك عن الإخوانِ دعيني أسألكِ ..
إذا كانت الديموقراطيةُ الحقيقيةُ هي فتح الأبواب أمامَ الجميع في عملية تحريكِ المجتمع
في هذه الحالةِ ألن يعتلى الإخوانُ السُلطةَ ؟
أم أنها ستكون ديموقراطية مشروطة 
وإذا كانت ديموقراطية مشروطة ألن تذهب بها هذه الشروط إلى طريق الديكتاتوريةِ ومن ثم القمع ..؟

ولي تعقيب هنا ..
لماذا دائماً ننظرُ على أنه في ظلِّ الديموقراطيةِ سوف يصعدُ الأخوانُ 
خاصة أن مصرَ لم يحكمها الإخوانُ عبر التاريخ حتى في ظلَّ الدولةِ الإسلاميةِ القوية ..
هذا إذا اعتبرنا أنهم كانوا هناك دائما على الصفةِ وليس على الإسم ..
*





> بالنسبة لعمرو موسى أراه أفضل الاسماء المطروحة الان ولكن دوره لم يحن بعد فهناك المأزق الدستورى لابد وأن يحل ولابد من تنظيم الحياة السياسية وإنتقال شرعى للسلطة ثم بعد ذلك يأتى إسمه مع آخرين الذى هو أقواهم وأكثرهم مصداقية فى تقديرى ..
> اما عن أمنيتى الشخصية فهى أنه بعد أن يتم كل هذا أن تظهر أسماء أخرى جديدة وأكثر شبابا تكون مطروحة أمامنا لنختار منها... فكم أتمنى أن يحكم مصر شاب ليعيد لها شبابها وعنفوانها 
> تحياتى حكيم  وأعتذر عن الإطالة ...  **


*
تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *الصعيدي
> 
> كسب الوطن بهذا الطرح الواعي
> كسب الوطن برد جيهان - الحيرة -
> كسب الوطن بكل الردود اللى هتيجي
> كسب الوطن بكل الموضوعات اللى فى القاعة
> وتعي أزمة الوطن وتدعو على الإصلاح
> كسب الوطن بهذا الدفع نحو التغيير
> - هنا وفى كل مكان .. فى الواقع وعبر الشاشات -
> ...


*
كسب الوطن*






*مِصْرُ*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يبدو أننى لم أستطع ان أعبر بطريقة صحيحة عن بعض الأفكار فى مشاركتى السابقة مما ترتب عليها بعض اللبس 

فاسمح لى ان أوضح أكثر ما قصدته ...




> *وأرى أن ليس صحيحاً أن لايستشعرُ أحدٌ الثورات
> لأن تزايد القمع والترهيب تراكمياً في لحظةٍ نستشعرُ ذروتَه
> ولحظةُ الإستشعارُ هذه - حتى لو كانت مدتها طويلة - هي مايسبقُ الثوارتِ مباشرةً ..*


الشارع المصرى فى حالة غليان منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات ...بدأ المواطن المصرى يعرف طريقه للشارع (بإذن من الحكومة تحت دعاوى حرية الرأى والديمقراطية العبثية التى كانت تروج لها طوال الوقت ) بمظاهراته ضد العدوان الاسرائيلى وتأييدا للقضية الفلسطينية ثم بدأت المظاهرات والاحتجاجات تأخذ الصبغة المحلية وتتجه نحو القضايا الداخلية عرفنا الاعتصامات والمطالبات الفئوية وحقق الكثير من هذه المظاهرات أو الاعتصامات بعض النجاحات والحصول بالفعل على حقوق مسلوبة أو ضائعة تطالب بها ...هذه المظاهرات الصغيرة والوقفات المتكررة على سلالم النقابات المختلفة هى ماصنعت الروح الايجابية فى المواطن المصرى أو لنقل الروح الثورية ...ولكن من كان يظن أن دعوة كالتى أطلقها شباب الفيس بوك لمظاهرة يوم 25 سوف تحظى بكل هذا القبول وكل هذه الاعداد التى خرجت سوف تستجيب لها؟؟؟!!! خاصة انها سبقتها دعوات لمظاهرات شبيهه فى أوقات كثيرة سابقة بل وكانت فى أعقاب كوارث رهيبة مر بها الوطن كغرق العبارة مثلا وحريق قصر ثقافة بنى سويف وخرجت بالفعل ولكن ليس بهذا العدد ولا حققت هذا النجاح حتى انها تحولت وبسرعة غريبة لثورة بكل معنى الكلمة ولهذا ذكرت انه لا يمكن ان نغفل القدرية فى هذا الشأن ولا يمكن ان نضع أيدينا على الأسباب المباشرة التى تؤدى لقيام ثورة أبدا فنحن نعانى من نفس الظلم الذى خرجنا لندفعه منذ سنين وخرجنا بالفعل فى تظاهرات كثيرة لرفعه عنا ولكن لم تتحول أيا منهم لثورة إلا مظاهرة 25 يناير ...!!




> *وأخيراً قلتِ أننا يجب أن نتعلم الديموقراطيةَ والشرعية
> هنا أسألكِ ..
> كيف ؟
> هل بهدمِ هذه البنيةِ تماماً  والسعي نحو تحقيق بنيةٍ سياسيةٍ مختلفةٍ 
> وماهي طبيعةُ هذه البنيةِ الجديدة التي تصلحُ للواقعِ المصري ؟*


بالطبع نحن نحتاج لبنية سياسية مختلفة تماما ولكن يمكن تحقيقها بدون اللجوء لما يسمى بالشرعية الثورية أى هدم كل مقومات ومفردات الحكم السابق وخلق نظام حكم جديد لماذا اقول هذا ؟؟؟  لاننى أرى أننا نستطيع بمفردات الحكم 
القديم -مهما كان لنا تحفظات عليه -أن نصنع هذا الاطار الجديد للحياة السياسية فى مصر التى نتمناها جميعا لماذا أيضا ؟؟ حتى لا نرسخ فى وجدان المصريين أنه لا تغيير بغير ثورة أو إنقلاب وأنه بإستطاعتنا دائما أن نتغير ونغير كل شئ بالدستور والقانون والأهم بإتفاقنا جميعا على شكل وماهية هذا التغيير ...هدم النظام ليس فى المصلحة أبدا لا على المدى البعيد أو حتى القريب ولكن تعديل النظام وتنقيته من كل الفاسدين والمفسدين هو الحل الامثل فى نظرى ..
ولنتذكر جميعا ان شخصية كعمرو موسى كانت أحد أهم اعمدة النظام السابق طوال عشر سنوات ولكننا جميعا اتفقنا عليه ولو بدرجات متفاوتة على انه شخصية نتمنى ان تحكمنا فى المرحلة الجديدة ما يهم ليس الاشخاص وكماذكرت حكيم ولكن كيف سيحكمون هؤلاء الاشخاص ..
اما عن البنية الجديدة التى احلم بها فحقا لا اعرف ربما لضعف خبرتى فى هذا المجال ولكنى أريده نظاما يعترف بحقوق الأقليات قبل حقوق عموم الشعب... أريده نظام خالى من الفساد وبه آليه واضحة ومفعلة للضرب على يد كل ظالم ومستغل لثروات هذا الشعب... أريده نظام عادل ليس بذاته ولا بشخوصه ولكن بقوانينه ونظمه وكلمة الشارع العليا والتى لابد وأن تسرى عليه فى كل الاوقات وتحت كل الظروف ... أريده نظام قوى يعيد للعالم ثقته فى مصر وفى دورها العربى والعالمى ...




> *وفيما يخص حديثك عن الإخوانِ دعيني أسألكِ ..
> إذا كانت الديموقراطيةُ الحقيقيةُ هي فتح الأبواب أمامَ الجميع في عملية تحريكِ المجتمع
> في هذه الحالةِ ألن يعتلى الإخوانُ السُلطةَ ؟
> أم أنها ستكون ديموقراطية مشروطة 
> وإذا كانت ديموقراطية مشروطة ألن تذهب بها هذه الشروط إلى طريق الديكتاتوريةِ ومن ثم القمع ..؟
> 
> ولي تعقيب هنا ..
> لماذا دائماً ننظرُ على أنه في ظلِّ الديموقراطيةِ سوف يصعدُ الأخوانُ 
> خاصة أن مصرَ لم يحكمها الإخوانُ عبر التاريخ حتى في ظلَّ الدولةِ الإسلاميةِ القوية ..
> ...


قصدت من تطرقى لقضية الاخوان أن أفند نفس هذه النظرية التى اتيت بها آلا وهى الخوف من إعتلائهم منصة الحكم أو حتى الترحيب من البعض بذلك وقلت أنه بالعكس إننى شخصيا ارحب بتواجدهم فى الحياة السياسية وبنفس الشروط التى أعلنوا قبولها وهى أن يكونوا حزب سياسى قائم على أساس غير دينى واعتقد أنهم بقبولهم لهذا الشرط سيتنازلون عن عامل الجذب الوحيد لهم وهو الدين وبذلك سيتضح ثقلهم السياسى الحقيقى فى الشارع المصرى وتنتهى حالة الخوف منهم التى يحاول النظام وبعض الفئات زرعها بداخلنا من ناحيتهم منذ سنوات ..
قيام الاحزاب على أساس غير دينى أو فئوى أو جغرافى أبدا ليست ديمقراطية مشروطة بالعكس فهى تضمن عدم تشرزم المجتمع أو حصر خدمات وتوجهات هذه الاحزاب لخدمة هذه الفئات أو المناطق الجغرافية أو أصحاب الدين الواحد وأعتقد ان فى هذا قمة الديمقراطية والعدالة 
أشكرك **

----------


## اليمامة

*الشعب أصل كل السلطات..*
*أعود لهذا الحديث الذى يمثل الرؤية الجماعية للأحداث والأشخاص..
أشعر بحميمية وأنا أتحدث فى هذا الموضوع وكأننا نجلس فى غرفة " القعاد " أو " المسافرين " ..نروى تاريخ العائلة..ونتباحث كأخوة وأصحاب حق وميراث عريق فى مقدرات هذه الأسرة كأرباب أصليين لها... وبلادنا أشعر أنها أصبحت بيتنا ..فكم أنا سعيدة ومرتاحة وأشعر بالأمان وبأننى صاحبة حق..أشعر بحريتى..وبحريتكم..وبحريتنا جميعا لأن عهد الخوف انتهى....وكله آت آت ..لا ريب آت..

الأمر يستحق منا كل الفرحة..هذا الفرح والتفاؤل الذى أستشعره فى دواخلى وفى وجوه الناس فى الشارع..الناس أصبحوا أكثر قربا من بعضهم..أكثر مصرية..أكثر طيبة..والدنيا أكثر حرية..فالحدث حتى الآن وبكل مظاهره ليس محزنا إطلاقا كما يتصور البعض..ولكن المشهد – والله - لم يكن أبدا..ولا فى يوم من الأيام القريبة ..مليئا بالسعادة والفرحة مثل اليوم..نصر شبه مكتمل لأرواحنا..لشخوصنا نفسها وهويتنا..لما نؤمن أنه حق..أو أنه حقنا..فالحرية هى المفجر الأعظم لمكنونات الحياة فينا..لإرادتنا..وإبداعنا..وهويتنا تنتشى فى الحرية..تلك الهوية التى لم تتكشف كاملة بعد..وما خفى كان أعظم..وهانحن نحرر الحرية نفسها من معاقلها على أيدينا نحن المصريون..نحن وحدنا..ولن تصيبنا أبدا عوادى الأيام..فالأولون ضحوا..والآخرون سيستمرون فى التضحية حتى يأتون على هذا التوصيف..الأولون..وأولون وآخرون..وآخرون وأولون..وطريق يمتد..ينسحب ورائنا ويسحب معنا تاريخ عريق من الحاضر يتراكم على ماض خلاق مرشد..ويبرق التاريخ ويحتشد..احساس يا سيدى يصل الماضى بالحاضر ..فإذا هما مجسدان أمامك لا تعرف واحدهما من الآخر..وحياة هى مركز للحياة كلها .. حياة ستسير دوما فينا وفى أراضينا الطيبة كنهر جار..جارف..

هم .. هؤلاء " الهم " الغاربون ..حتما..فى سياق حركة الحياة تلك.. ليسوا فى حقيقتهم سوى ظلال تمر مر السحاب..كسابقيهم..وكما سجل التاريخ عن أمثالهم ..فلا خوف ولا تلهف قلق ..وذلك أن الهوية والإنتماء الجينى المرسوم على الأرض وعلى الجدران وفى العيون..وتصّبح به الشمس كل يوم علينا..لم يكونا ولن يكونا أبدا ظل مثلهم ولا مثل نفرمنهم أو حتى منا..الهوية لا تذهب بذهابنا وتولد مع الحياة كخصائص جينية ذات خصوصية شديدة أرضية ..وتاريخية..وإلهية..إن الطبيعة والكون والوطن والضمير..مقدسات تصدر عن الله..وما يصدر من الله عادل..وباقى..

إن هذه الثورة يا سيدى تمثل نموذج لمفهوم التزام الشعوب تجاه أ وطانها مهما طال الزمن..زمن الصبر..وزمن القمع والإستبداد ..فهى ليست مجرد حركة عادية..حالية..آنية ..نشعرها ونتأملها وندرسها فى المفهوم الزمنى المؤقت الضيق ..بقدر ما هى يقظة تاريخية ومشترك إنسانى ووطنى بيننا جميعا..لأنها عرفت كيف تقدم نفسها بديهيا..وتتقدم فينا وفيهم وتشتد من تلقاء نفسها بالمضى للأمام وباستزادة القوة لإشعالها عن حق..ولا يموت حق وراءه مطالب ..ومتى..وأين..وكيف..ومن..ولمن..ولمتى..خريطة عقلية كاملة يا سيدى لم تكن مختصة بعقل آحادى ولكنها خريطة وجدانية كاملة تشاركت فيها وجدانيات الشعب فى نفس اللحظة ..فى نفس التوقيت.. على نفس الهدف..فكيف لا ندعمها لأنها صحوة حياة وعزيمة لا تنخر برغم الموات..والرفات..حلم يقظ حى..ثابث ومثابر..وقوى..صحى فينا الحياة..وأعاد لنا روحنا وحقوقنا..نمنا أو صحونا..الحلم كان موجود ويقوى..وما بعض أحلامنا سوى تمثل عبقرى للواقع المعضل ..لواقع يمكن تسخيره فى سبيل حل مرهقاته وصعوباته..

كانت هذه الشرارة التى تحولت لشعلة قوية تنفث دماء وأمانى هى نبرة صوتنا فى الفترة الأخيرة..رسالة إنسانية..رسالة إجتماعية..رسالة قومية وطنية نادينا بها جميعا..والتاريخ لا يموت..والتاريخ حقيقى..التاريخ حصل بالفعل أيها النائمون..ويحصل الآن من جديد..ما يحدث عيانا بيانا الآن هو استطراد لأنفاس هذا التاريخ القديم..وتآزر مكوناته وتشكله من جديد لتتدافع معنا فى الميدان وتعيد رسم ملامح الوطن..هواكتمال يكتمل حتى ينتقص.. ليكتمل..ويكتمل لينتقص ويستمر الإكتمال لرأب صدع الإنتقاص المكتمل ..للأحسن والأحسن والأحسن..نغمة سلام على إيقاع مقامات أصيلة مصرية تنبعث من حناجر عملاقة ثورية ذهبية تنتظم حبائلها الصوتية فى أسلوب جمالى..هو جمال هذا الشعب ..وأصالته وحبه المستكين الذى استيقظ مثلما تستيقظ الرمضاء اشتعالا وتأججا من تحت النار..

الحقيقة أن الخرائب التى تشكل عائق أمام البعض فى عدم ابتلاع هذا الحدث ..لاشىء
الحقيقة أن قصور مدى الرؤية عند هؤلاء المستبدين ممن لا يدركون قوة شعوبهم لا ينبعث سوى من مخيلاتهم رفيعة..فى حين أن الفكرة الكلية الأعظم والجمعية ..والوطنية والإنسانية.. والتاريخية ..لا تشغل سوى أصحاب الأذهان الرصينة..المنفتحة..كما أتوسم فى الضمير الجمعى لهذا الوطن..

الحقيقة أننا مازلنا فو ق أرضنا ..فى ساحة المعركة..ولا يجب أن نواجه سوى حقيقة واحدة مفادها..هى أننا بمقدراتنا أقوى..وأنهم أقل قوة مما نعتقد فيهم..وأن الشعب أصل كل السلطات..

فإلى أى جهة أو مدى تثقل كفة الميزان ..مع الوقت.. ولو ببطء ..لأعلى حتى الآن..أم لأسفل..؟
وكيف يمكنها أن تتنحى عن ضميرها والثقل عليها أقوى من طاقتها على التحمل إلا لأعلى..!!!

 منذ ليلة أمس الحافلة..وأنا أراهم واسمع هتافاتهم وأرى مكاتيبهم..وتجمعهم وتآزرهم ورضاهم بأقل القليل أنتشى وأبكى وأفرح وأنام باطمئنان وبحرية..وأتيقن أنه لا خوف يا سيدى..مهما كانت النتائج..فكل آت آت..
حقا..

وجدت فى موضوعك المأوى الآمن لحمل هذه الجرعات المحسوسة ..الحقيقة ضقت ذرعا بمكان ضيق لم تعد تحمله أرض متحررة وثورية..وجئت لهنا.. لهذا المكان الذى يضاهيها اتساعا وأمانا..مع العائلة..فقل لى أنك تقبل احتشادى..وأن أكون على قلبى كما أكون..أرجو منك المعذرة على هذه التنهيدة السعيدة..تنهيدة أطلقها من كل قلبى الذى يستشعر أن النصر والفرحة الكبرى قريبة..قريبة جدا وصارت قاب قوسين أو أدنى ..






			
				ماقمت بتلوينِه باللونِ الأحمر يؤكدُ بدايةً رفضك لحُكمِ الفرد - ديكتاتوريةً واستبداداً -
وهذا يفتح الباب أمامي كي أسألكِ ..
- خاصةً وأنِّكِ ترين وجوبَ نظامٍ سياسيِّ مغايرٍ تماماً عما هو قائم
وهو الأقرب لما يسمونه في النظمِ السياسية الحديثةِ بالنظام المختلط -
ماهو النظام السياسي الذي ترينه الأقرب والأصلح لمصر
مع الأخذِ في الإعتبارِ كلَّ مفرداتِ التاريخِ المصري القريب ومايدور الآن في الواقعِ المصري ؟
			
		


تماماً..
أنا أرى أن النسق السياسى بالكامل يجب أن يتغير..بل لزاما شديدا عليه وعلينا أن يتغير..لم يعد ينفعنا بعقمه وعدم مواكبته للعصر ولتحجر بعض بنوده وتفصيلها على المطلوب..وقضاءه على الحريات ومركزيته وشموليته..

وأرفض تماما أى شبهه للدستور القديم فى بنوده السلطوية القمعية واللامتحضرة..ونحن إن كنا نعدل يا سيدى ونتطور ليس لأننا نريد أن ننفصل تماما عن تجربتنا السياسية السابقة فلاشك أنها ستظل صاحبة فضل وستظل أمامنا تحمل التراكم النضالى والخبراتى الذى استلهمنا منه هذا التغيير الجارى ..

اذن نحن سنغير اى بنود لها شبهة تقارب من بعيد أو قريب بالأساليب التى قد توقعنا فى تخبط جديد ،  وتعود بنا مجددا إلى نفس المنحدر بعد حين..لا نريد لأن نسمح لأى فجوة فى الدستور  ولا لأى أفكار ايديولوجية أن تعمل على تزييف وعينا والإبقاء على واقع التبعية الذى كان..نريد أن نفارق مظلة المركزية تماما..

أحيلك إلى التاريخ القريب..تعال لنفتحه على ثورة 23 يوليو..تلك الشهادة الدامغة على انتفاضة الإنسان المصرى ولو بعد قنوط وبعد تحمل شديد واصطبار.. وهذا يعزى إلى أن التجربة التاريخية كانت تؤكد على أن هذه الفترة المظلمة الأخيرة من عهد مصر كانت ولابد سنتهى كما انتهت ما قبلها بإرادة الشعب والجيش وحده..مرحلة بالتأكيد كما كان بعضنا مدركا باطمئنان وقبل حدوث هذه الثورة أنها مؤقتة ..بعدها سينال الجناة الحقيقيون عقابهم المشروع..فمن كان يتصور مثلا أن مشهد رحيل الملك ولو قبل أسبوع واحد من ذلك الحدث ؟ من كان يصدق ؟ لماذا لا نتصوره الآن مع هذا النظام إذا كان التاريخ هاهو حاضرا أمامنا ؟

 ..وهذه تجارب تاريخية ليست على مستوى دولة كمصر فقط ..ولكنها كانت بتوسع على مستوى العالم كله مثلما حدث فى أوروبا الشرقية مثلا..اذن الشعوب جميعها يا سيدى تتحرر وتعلن براءتها وارادتها فى وجه الظلم والطغيان وتحكم مصيرها بنفسها ولو بعد حين..هكذا يعلمنا التاريخ..وهكذا لا أحد يستطيع أن يوقف عجلته..

وبالعودة للوراء أكثر فى عمق التاريخ نجد أن تاريخ التحرر الثورى فى مصر ومنذ أيام الثورة الفرنسية ..هذا التاريخ القريب..كان يقوده الأزهر أو الجيش على توالى مراحله وتتابعها..يعنى المؤسسة الدينية أو المؤسسة العسكرية.. وهنا أقف..ويقف التاريخ كذلك ربما لأن الفترة الحالية التى تجرى الآن فى تاريخ مصر تشهد تراجعا فى قيادة المؤسسة الدينية لجموع الشعب وثورته إلا قليلا وبشكل محدود.. وان كنت أحاول أن أجسد تلك المؤسسة الدينية فى حزب الإخوان المسلمين..ولكن حتى هذا التمثل لا يمكن أن يكون على نفس مستوى الشجاعة والمسئولية ونبل المقصد الذى كان عليه الأزهر الشريف قديما..فشتان بين الأهداف فيما بين – الأزهر والإخوان – كذلك المؤسسة العسكرية..لازلت فى كل العصور تساند الشعب وتقف معه جنبا إلى جنب ..بل إن الجيش كانت له الكلمة الفاصلة فى ثورة 52 ومن يدرى..لعله اليوم يكون له نفس الكلمة الفاصلة أيضا بحسب سياق التاريخى وسياق التعريض فى ملابسات الحدث الموضوعى الحالى ..ولاسيما أن هناك شواهد وآراء تقول أن الجيش فى النهايةهو من سيضع دا فاصلا لما يحدث اليوم..







فى ثورة 52 تكررت نفس المشاهد تقريبا.. وبالفعل..كم أشعر بالتعجب من أحكام التاريخ وصدقها وحفظها للوعود والتضحيات..التاريخ يحفظ ونحن للعجب أحيانا لا نذكر..

تكررت نفس السيناريوهات وستتكرر..عندما خرج الشعب فى ثورة 52 للمطالبة بحريته وديموقراطيته والمساواة والعدالة الإجتماعية وغيرهم من البنود السبعة التى غلب عليها الطابع الإجتماعى.. كانت نتيجة ذلك أن دخل الإخوان والشيوعيون فيما بعد المعتقلات ردا على تلك المطالب واعتقل اناس واعدم آخرون ..ولكن تغير الدستور فى النهاية وعاشت مصر..فما أشبه البارحة باليوم..ومثلما نرى من الحزبيات الحالية..

هذا المشهد الحالى لا ينفك يتشابه مع مشهد ثورة 52 ..هى الأخرى كانت تحمل نفس الروح الصادقة..نفس الروح التى كانت تطالب باستجابات لمتطلبات الحياة الكريمة والعدل والكرامة والحرية والمساواة
وبرغم أن الفارق الزمنى ما بين 52 وما نحن عليه الآن ليس كبيرا جدا إلا أن أهداف ثورة 52 والتى ثارت لأجلها أعتقد أنها همشت واندثرت بعد فترة وبتوالى التغييرات على مصر..وعاد الشعب يثور ويتمرد مثلما تمرد قديما على الباشوات والإقطاعيين من الأتراك والأجانب أو المصريين ..فمنهج الثورة قديما استطاع الفساد أن يفنيه وأن يشوهه الأهداف الوطنية التى أقرتها الثورة ..وأن يحول المصريين إلى إجراءات فى بلادهم..مجرد إجراءات فى ممتلكاتهم..ممتلكات السلطة والحكام الذين تواتروا ونسوا الثورة وعملوا لأنفسهم ..وكأن المصريون أصبحوا من ورثتهم..وها نحن اليوم نجدد الثورة ونعيد روح ..52لم نعد نريد ذلك الظلم والفساد.. لم نعد نريد أن نصبح إجراءات ولا موروثات..ولذلك قامت ثورة 23 يوليو وقامت ثورة 25 يناير..فهل لا يعيد التاريخ نفسه..وهل لا يتعظ الآلهة..وهل تموت ارادة الشعوب..كلا والله..الإنسان المصرى جاهد على طول تاريخهمن اجل حريته وكرامته ومازال يجاهد لليوم بنفس العزيمة والإصرار إن لم يكن بشكل أقوى وأشرس..

كل شىء وقتها كان يدعو مصر للثورة مثلما كان حالنا قبل 25 يناير..
الإستعمار وأعوانه..والإقطاع..والإحتكار وسيطرة القوى الرأسمالية..والفقر والجهل والمرض والفساد..هذا لم يختلف كثيرا يا سيدى عن عهدنا الآنى..أضف إلى أن الإستعمار رحل نعم.. ولكنه ظل  للآن فعالا..أو يعمل على ذلك..بروحه موجود يعززه المغيبون ..وإتخذ بيننا شكلا أكثر خبثا وذكاء ..وأتخذ الحكام الغير واعيين معه شكلا أكثر فرانكفونية وتقليدا أعمى ..

سيتغير كل شىء مثلما غيرت ثورة يوليو كل شىء..مثلما حُلت الأحزاب وقُضى على الإقطاع.. وطُرد الإستعمار وحصلت مساواة ..وعدالة اجتماعية.. وقومية عربية..واصلاح زراعى .. صناعة وطنية وان كانت محدودة..وتغير الدستور..ووضعت بذرة جيش قوى وطنى..ولهذا عاشت فى وجداننا ثورتة 52 لعظمتها ولما فعلته فى تغيير البنية الإجتماعية والإنسانية والسياسية للإنسان المصرى بصرف النظر عن سلبياتها التى لا مجال لذكرها الآن هذا لأننى أعنى الفعل الثورى نفسه ودوران محرك التاريخ ..عاشت فى وجداننا لأنها كانت فاعلة ومؤثرة ومغيرة بالفعل ..أحدثت تغيير ولاشك..وهاهو الأمس قريب جدا منا..

إننى أحاول من خلال عودتى للتاريخ أن أستحوذ على الأمل يا سيدى..وأن أرمى إلى أننى.. ونحن جميعا.. لا نتحدث عن مثاليات..أو خيال ..أو تمنى فى المطلق..إن التاريخ حقيقى والله..التاريخ يجب أن نشده للحاضر ..ونستأمنه لمساندة تجربته الحاصلة..وأن نستخدمه لندعم به أركان البناء الجديد لا أن نلفظه لمجرد أننا لا نتصورة ولا نتخيل تكراره مع اختلاف المكونات والزمن والأساليب..فكيف لنا ببناء قوى دون دعائم..وهذا الماضى هو الدعائم..وحِدة خِبراتية متكاملة..فحلقات التاريخ تولد من رحم ما سبقتها..ولهذا تذكرت هذه الثورة ..ولم أعتبرها حلقة منفصلة أو غير واردة التكرار والحدوث فى تاريخ مصر الحاضر..

المفترض أن عصر مبارك ومن سبقه كان يجب أن يكون امتداد لثورة يوليو والعمل بمبادئها ولكن ما حدث كان عكس ذلك..لا حريات..لا حزبيات محترمة..لا مواطنة ولا مساواة..ولا قاعدة عدل اجتماعى..ولا تنمية حقيقة..لا قانون..

أنا طبعا لا أحمل على الثورة القديمة كل الإصلاح الذى كان من المفترض أن يحدث لأن الإصلاح  بالتأكيد يرتهن بواقعه المعاصر..ولم ألزم السلطة الحالية بالمبادىء القديمة لثورة يوليو..لأننى آخذ فى اعتبارى مواكبة المتغيرات العالمية الحالية والنظام الإقتصادى العالمى الجديد ولكنها مبادىء الثورة كانت ثوابت تصلح لكل زمان ومكان وكان بالإمكان تعديل رؤاها وسياساتها.. تعديلات لا تخل بأساسها النبيل ..لكى تواكب هذا النظام المستجد..ولكن مشكلة السياسيون والحكام والسلطة أنهم يتجاهلون ماضى بلادهم..وينفصلون عن التجربة السابقة...ولا يقدرون حرية وكرامة الشعوب حق قدرها..وهذا فعل الإنغلاق على السلطة كما يبدو !

هذا عن التاريخ القريب وما أرى فيه من دلائل ومعطيات ترمى بحوادثها ونتائجها على الواقع الحالى..

الآن ..
دعنى أضع لك تصورى للبنية السياسية الجديدة والمغايرة تماما لما كان.. وهذا ينطبق على كامل شخوصها وسياساتها..وأرى من وجهة نظرى الخاصة أنه لا فصل بين الشخوص وسياستهم وخاصة فيما يتعلق بما نحن فيه .. كما أرى أن الشخوص فى أولويات التغير وقبل السياسات نفسها وخاصة فى المجتمع الشرقى ..فالسكين تظل بنفس قوتها وحدتها فى نفس اليد مالم تتغير..ومن يدعى أن مطلب رحيل النظام مطلب متنعت وعنيد ويشخصن الدولة فى شخصية فرد أرى أن الحقيقة غير ذلك إذا كان هذا الفرد بيده كل شىء ..وهو من جسد الدولة كلها فى شخصه وكل المقاليد والسلطات فى يديه..ومن سيعود اذا تركناه ربما لينكل بكل من خالفه..أو أننى هى من أصبحت تعانى أزمة ثقة كبيرة فى النسق بأكمله !! ..

أتمنى أن أرى بنية مختلفة تماما فى بلادى..رحلة ممتدة للحلم أتمنى أن تتحق إجتماعيا و سياسيا فى مصر..
وفى هذا السياق أحب أن أوضح أننا شعب على درجة عالية من الثقافة الحية المتراكمة فى وعينا عبر التاريخ الذى خضناه نضالا ودفاعا عن مقدراتنا..ولا يشترط التعليم الأكاديمى لكى يتم الحكم علينا فيما إذا كنا على درجة من التثقيف السياسى أم لا..نحن نستحق أن نقدر تماما من ذواتنا جميعا..من أنفسنا أولا..وحتى يحترمنا الآخرون..وفينا من لم يتلق أى قدر من التعليم وبرغم ذلك تتضح ثقافته الثرية والثمينة والتى تضاهى أعتى المعارف والعلوم الأكاديمية المرصوصة..نحن فى بيوتنا نمارس الديمقراطية والسلام مع ابناءنا..بالفطرة..

أعود لاؤكد على أن النسق كله محتاج للتفكيك يا سيدى..النسق كله فاسد ولا يصلح..النسق كله منفصل عن الوطن الحقيقى ويعيش فقط فى خياله وفى تصوراته وعالمه..منفصل عن شعبه وكأنه فى وادى..فى برج عاجى..ونحن بمشكلاتنا وأمنياتنا فى وادى آخر..ولن تجدى فيه أى " تراقيع " ليتحول إلى هذا النموذج الذى ننشده..والذى نأمله..إذ يتحتم من الأصل ازالته من الوجود..

ودعنى أوضح ما أراه فى هذا الصدد..
بداية أنا أعانى استياءا وكرها لهذا النظام السياسى..وأسبابى هى أن هذا النظام لا يعطى أدنى اهتمام للحالة الإجتماعية للمواطن..وأنا حقيقة لا أتصور بنية جديدة تفصل بين النظام السياسى والنظام الإجتماعى !!

مؤمنة أن البنية الإجتماعية أولا..أو تأتى بالتلازم مع البنية السياسية..فالأثنتين متماهيتين فى بعضهما البعض كما أتصور وليست كل واحدة منفصلة عن الأخرى ..كما أشعر أن البنية الإجتماعية تنعكس على السياسية بشكل أقوى فى حالة حدوث العكس..والخطأ وسبب النواكب هو الفصل بينهما..فى ظنى أن السياسة يجب أن تعنى بأمور الناس الإجتماعية..

ولأقرب المعنى أكثر..سأتحدث عن الحرية..

الحرية فى بلادنا مثلا والديمقراطية..والفقر..هذه مشكلات اجتماعية فى الأساس..ولكن لها محصلة سياسية أو مرجعية سياسية وكذلك انعكاسات على السياسة..مسألة تصنيف هل هى معضلات إجتماعية بالتحديد أم سياسية شىء صعب عندى على الأقل..فعزوف الناس عن الديمقراطية ليس لأنهم غير اجتماعين..حتى انهم لم يعزفوا.. ولكن السلطة لم تقم بواجبها فى هذا الصدد...فصلت نفسها..تمركزت حول نفسها وتجاهلتهم ومارست الشعارات بكذب وادعاء ووهم حتى زهد الناس أصلا مشاركتهم لو أرادوا حقا..وهذا يعنى أن التحريك السياسى مرتبط بالتحريك الإجتماعى ارتباطا وثيقا..وثورة يوليو أنا أراها قامت على أساس اجتماعى اساسى وليس سياسيا فى المقام الأول كما أشرت من قبل..كانت ثورة  سياسية  خرجت من عمق الحركة الإجتماعية ومن عمق وعى الشعب ومعاناته..والحمد لله أن الضغط الشعبى والإجتماعى كما يجرى ومستمر الآن فى مصر ما يحرر الشعوب دائماً..

أعرف أننى لم أستطع أن أصل المعنى المطلوب كما أريده تماما ولكن أتعشم أن يكون غرضى مفهوم..

أضف أن هذه البنية السياسية الحالية أشعر أنه من فرط زخمها " على الفاضى " لا ترى النور ..نور الوطن..ولا إرادة الشعب..فهذه اللخبطة فى سلم الترتيبات والوظائف السياسية والكوادر وتداخلها فى بنيتها يشكل لنا ربكة..واحتشاد.. واختناق حتى يجعلها منكفأة ..متشعبة..تشجع على اللامحاسبية واللاشفافية ووقت اللزوم لا نستطيع أن نحاسب المخطأ ولا أن نعرف لها بداية من نهاية ..تتوه المعايير وينتشر السطو داخلها..أشعر أنها فى حاجة لتبسيط وتفكيك لكى تتضح لنا نحن المواطنون..كل سلطة يجب أن تعرف اختصاصاتها بوضوح..ولا تتعداها..ونحن معها نعرف اختصاصاتها كذلك..نعرف من نحاسبه ساعتها..نعرف من المتسبب بالضبط فى الفساد..وحتى لا تتم أى تقسيمات داخلية ناتجة عن محاصصة غير مشروعة للتركة من وراء الرقابة !!..لم نعد نريد أن يتكرر هذا المشهد لهؤلاء اللصوص والمنسر كى " يستعبطونا "..يعنى لا شللية ولا عصابات ولا صداقات ولا يجب أن نسمح بمثل هذا التشكيل من جديد ولا أن يكون قائم على المحسوبيات والصداقات والعلاقات..نريد بنية جديدة تماما قائمة على اختيارات علمية ومؤهلات جديرة بالمنصب..والعمل بمبدأ أنه لا شىء ولا أحد مهما كان فوق القانون وفوق مصلحة الوطن..

لابد وأن تنفصل السلطة التشريعية عن التنفيذية كما أشار أخى الفاضل " محمد حسين " حتى تتضح الصلاحيات والأمور ولا تختلط الأوراق مجددا..ولكننى أضيف هنا على كلام " محمد "..شىء آخر..وهو أننا كما أعتقد  لن نستطيع أن نفصل فصل مطلق بين السلطتين لأن الإحتكاك بينهما أمر صحى..أقول احتكاك لا طغيان..وهذا الإحتكاك فى رأيى سيكون شكلا من أشكال الممارسة الديمقراطية ..فالأغلب أنه لا انفصال وإنما الأصح تعاون وذلك حتى لا يفقد الدستور فاعليته وتأثيره ولا يفقد القانون روحه وهذه هى وجهة نظرى فيما يتعلق بالسلطتين..وهى نقطة مهمة جدا جدا..

انتقل لنقطة أخرى وهى الديمقراطية..وممارسة الديمقراطية..وأنا الحقيقة عندما أذكر كلمة الديمقراطية قلبى لا يستريح لها تماما..لا أعرف لما حقا..ربما لأنها مفتوحة مثل كلمة الحرية..كلمات تحتاج لثقافة تربى ..كلمات تحتاج لقواعد محاسبية واضحة....فياترى ما هى الديمقراطية حقا وكيف نمارسها جميعا بحيث لا تصبح تغنى أجوف..وإنما تكونا حقيقة لا شعار..نابعة منا..نريد أن نؤمن بها فعلا وتطبيقا..لا اعتناقا دون فهم ودون تمييز ومن ثم تؤثر من جديد على البنية السياسية الجديدة .. والديمقراطية فى رأيى هى أننا جميعا يجب أن نحترم القواعد والنظم مادمنا رأينا انها أحسن الطرق للآداء..ونحترمها مادمنا كنا واضعيها..اذن الديمقراطية مسئولية..من السلطة ومنا..ليست مجرد مجالس رقابية وتشريعية وتنفيذية وادارية ومالية..فهى كل ذلك مضافا له أنماط السلوك والقيم والتنظيم..وكيف تكون إصلاح إجتماعى إن خلت من هذه العناصر الأخيرة..؟

لا ثقافة للخنوع..وإنما ثقافة للنقد والابداع مسموح به..ورغم مسئولية السلطات عن هذا التحول نحو الديمقراطية فإننى لا أريد أن أكون مجحفة.. فالشعوب أيضا تحمل جزء كبير من المسئولية..من خلال العمل الجاد لتعميق المكتسب من الجو الديمقراطى وتعزيز نتائجها لا التهاون فيها ..وبممارسات جادة وعقلانية يحترم فيها كل مواطن وظيفته ومسئولياته ومن يرأسه ..

من المهم جدا فى نظرى هو عدم وجود أجندات للمصالح الأجنبية تكون على رأس الأولويات وفوق أولويات ومصالح الشعب والوطن مثلما حدث..ولا لشيوع فكر الثقافة المتغربة..ونعم جدا للثقافة الوطنية المحفزة على المشاركة الشعبية الدائمة..

لابد من وجود أحزاب ونقابات وتنظيمات تترعرع بحرية فى جو ديمقراطى..مؤسسات غير حكومية تساعد الدولة وتتعاون معها وتكون من ناحية أخرى رقيبة عليها..هكذا يتم التداخل الحقيقى الحى والمطلوببين السلطة والشعب الذى من خلاله سنضمن به البنية السياسية ونزاهتها وتلاحمها مع البنية الإجتماعية..لا مركزية..وأنما قوة مؤسساتية..لا مجرد أحزاب شكلية..ومعارضات كرتونية تعمل على تكريس معنى الإستتباع ..لا للهيمنة السلطوية الديكتاتورية ..ومن ثم لا يعود الشعب منكفئا أسفل برج السلطة العاجى..لا..

نعم للعمل الجماعى والتطوعى..فنحن نريد هوية وروح مصرية..لا لإحتكارات رؤوس الأموال..نعم للجهات الرقابية الشديدة والمحاسبية التى لا تغفل..نعم لقبول الإختلاف وشيوع ثقافة التسامح..نعم للكفاءة والأمانة الإعلامية والإتصالية ..أعتقد أن هذا هو جو الفكر الديمقراطى المخلص كما أظن ..وهذا الجو يا سيدى يلزمه رجال حقا مخلصين لا يضعفون ابدا امام اى مغريات داخلية أوخارجية مقابل مصلحة الوطن..

ولو تحقق هذا الجو الديمقراطى سيوجد المجتمع المدنى الذى أحلم به..وأعرف جيدا معضلته بشكل عام فى الدول الشرقية التى لا تقوم إلا على اتجاهين..إما الإتجاه الأبوى السلطوى وإما الإتجاة  نحو التقليد الغربى.. أو الإتجاه الآخر المختار نحو الديمقراطية الشرقية وهذا ما نحارب لأجله طواحين الهواء..وأعتقد مع وجود نسق سياسى بالمقومات تلك المذكورة وكما أتمناها أرى أنه سهل جدا وجود هذا المجتمع المدنى المتحضر..أو حتى بوادر وبذور له تنمو وتكبر..ويكون قادر على أن يقوم مع الدولة بممارسة نشاط مكمل لدورها..

فى النهاية وموجز القول أن البنية السياسية كما آراها لمصر..بنية تنطلق اجتماعيا أولا ..ولا تتعالى على الشعب..بنية لا تكن من الغباء لأن تفصل الناس عنها وتعتبر مشكلاتهم وهمومهم تخصهم وحدهم وتبعدهم عن الواقع السياسى..فلا فصل إطلاقا بين الناحيتين السياسية والإجتماعية..

والإصلاح الإجتماعى على رأس أولوياتى الآن..فالناس أولا..الإنسان أولا وبعد ذلك كله سهل إن شاء الله..والإنسان المصرى قادر على مواكبةالعصر وقادر على الإبداع..هذا الفنان بالفطرة..
ثم العمل الديمقراطى والتقدم نحو المساواة والعدالة من خلال مجتمع مدنى وتنظيمات لا حكومية تنمو بالحرية الإيجابية والجماعية..وطبعا وعلى رأس الأولويات وضع ميزانية ضخمة للبحث العلمى..والتعليم..وإقتصاد مدروس مصرى خصوصى قائم على حالة البلاد وظروفها..


وهذه الأفكار كفيلة بأن نسترجع معها  ابداعنا وعلمنا الذى طالما نهل منه العالم وستعود بنا من جديد دون مجهودات كبيرة ولا سياسات خارجية متكلفة نتنازل فيها عن أى شىء إلى مصاف الدول المتقدمة ..

هأنذا كنت أحاول أن أحلم..
ولأن ترسم عيون العقل المحض صورة تخيلية لوطنى..وكأننى سأعيش فى الجنة المقبلة المنتظرة وسيعيش أبنائى الذيى أموت خوفا عليهم..كنت أموت خوفا عليهم..واليوم أنا سعيدة لأجلهم..
جنة الوطن يا سيدى..وطول عمره جنة..وفى كل الظروف جنة..والأصعب على نفسى أننى لا أصدق أنه سيزداد حلاوة فى قلبى أكثر من ذلك ..عما قليلا..فكيف أتصوره أكثر حلاوة.. وكيف أحبه أكثر من ذلك ؟
تبتهج النفس لما نحن فيه الآن ولما سنفد عليه بعد زمن قصير إن شاء الله..وتفيض الروح فرحا لمجرد تخيل هذا الحلم اليقظ متحققا..وتكون الجنة الأرضية التى لن تخلو كذلك من موت يبعث على الحياة..وحياة تبعث على الموت..فهذه قصة الحياة..وهكذا تولد من رحم الموت..وهكذا الموت متماهى فى نسيج الحياة..وهكذا السعادة قادمة ترصع نسيج الوطن..فهل حقا سنكون سعداء أكثر مما كنا نحلم.. هكذا كما أتصور.. وسيكون الفقراء والأشقياء سعداء..وسيشعرون بالرضا والفرح ؟

هل ستتطابق صورة العقل مع صورة الواقع ؟

إن ما فى مخيلتى لهذا الوطن يفوق صوره الواقع القادم جمالا وحتى صورة العقل المتخيل ابداعا..ماذا أريد لا أعرف..وكأننى أريد أن أتقطر فرحا هاطلا على مبانيه وجدرانه..أن أطير لأعلى سماواته أزغرد بصرخات أبنائه وبملىء قلبى وحواسى بها على لحظات ثورته ورفات شبابه..أن تتجلى روحى وابنائى فداء له..فماذا قدمت له وقدمنا له ؟

سيدى..
بمثل هذه المقومات التى حاولت أن أجمعها على قدر احساسى ومعرفتى وأمنياتى لأبنائى وللأجيال اليانعة التى أراها كل يوم قلت .. قلت فى محاولة اللحاق بما فاتنا من فرص..وإذا كان الماضى جمبلا وكريما..فإننا يجب أن نستفز الحاضر لنواجه المستقبل أشداء مرابضون....فلا وقت لدينا منذ الآن للتأجيل ولا للرحيل..

مصر الفتاة الجميلة جدا..والتى لا تهرم ولا ينالها المشيب..ستظل جميلة..أنا متيقنة..فالجمال الحقيقى لا تناله رتوش الزمن..بل تزيده عمقا وأصاله وبهاء..الجمال خير دائم يا سيدى..


وسنستمر مقتولين





سنسير..
سنستمر بُجرحنا 
سنحلم
حتى ملاقاة أرواحنا التى جرحت أجسادنا
 وخرجت من عنق البندقية..
من طلق الحرية..
من داخل كبد الوطن..
وقلبه..
وصدره
ينتزع الروح الزرقاء..
الخالدة..
العطرية..
قلنا كلمتنا..
وأمنيتنا
قلنا الكلمة والأمنية..
ولن نمشى..
سنموت نحو الأمام 
حاملين شرف الكلمة...
وكلمة الشرف..
وحلماً للأمنية
وبوجعه..
وبثقله..
ستزداد سعة الأرض..
للأرواح الزرقاء العملاقة
تستظل بطعم فرحتنا فوقها..
وتنظر لنا من علو فى سلامة..
على جبينها علامة النصر..
وعِمامة..
تحمل المشاعل لنا بين الطرقات
وللقادمون من خلفنا
مناضلون فى الممرات..
حاملين صدى الصرخات
الثورية..
الحية..





صرنا أغنيات..
صرنا حريات
صرنا شعارات..
وهتافات..
صرنا ما صرنا
ولم ننكتب سوى عناوين ملونة..
 على صدر الجرائد العالمية
ولن نرحل سوى مطارات
 وموانى ..
من الرحيل لا ترحل..
فى الأمس القريب والبعيد..
ستحيا.. تزأر
ومن الغادرين الساقطين..
تحت راياتهم.. تثأر
صرنا معتقلات للجنزير الصدىء..
وأقفاص الحرية المهترئة..
..ومغاليق الأعين والشفاه ..
صرنا احتفالات شعبية ...
ونسمات ..
وابتهالات صوفية..
صرنا أغنيات
صرنا أغنيات
صرنا مقامات
ونهاوند وراست
وحجاز وكرد
ودندنات تتحرر
على سلم الألحان
صرنا ما صرنا..
ولن نكون سوى أغنيات 
وسنأخذ  لقطات..
وصورا
ومعانى..
وبالأغانيات نصير ثوانى
 تلد ثوانى
أخيرا..
صرنا طوفان للحرية**

...


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> _
> عمرو موسي شخصيه جديره بالاحترام علي المستوي السياسي ويتمتع بذكاء سياسي وارائه السياسيه ومواقفه المختلفه وردود افعاله امام كثير من الاحداث  من خلال عمله كاوزير سابق للخارجيه استتطاع ان يكتسب اعجاب و ثقه كثير من المصرين  وخصوصا مواقفه الحاسمه والمتشدده ضد اسرئيل 
> وان كان شعبيته التي ظهرت بشكل واضح داخل الشارع المصري احد اسباب دفنه داخل مكان ومنظومه ليس في استطاعتها سوي الشجب والانكار وكتابه القرارات علي الاوراق 
> 
> ولكن الصوره الان لم تكتمل بعد دعنا  نقف امام اكبر واضخم ما حققته هذه الانتفاضه من انجازات وهي ان اصبح لدينا خيارات لإختيار الرجل المناسب  ولكن اعذرني ان قلت لك انه امر لم نتعود عليه ولم نقف امامه قبل ذلك وان كان كثير من الشعب المصري وانا معهم لم يعرض عليه مثل ذلك الااختيار قبل ذلك فدائما وكما تعودنا سابقا هو ان يفرض علينا هذا الاختيار دون  اي معارضه او وجود عدته صور للتفضيل والاختيار بينهم 
> 
> الان وقد اصبح لدينا الحق في الاختيار وهذا بفضل ما حققته هذه الثوره واعتبره من وجهه نظري البسيطه هو الاهم وهو بدايه الطريق نحو الاصلاح في كل شئ سواء  سياسي او اقتصادي او اجتماعي فالاختيار السليم من البدايه نستتطيع ان يبني عليه ماهو كل سيلم وصالح ام الاختيار الفاسد لن يبني عليه سوي ما هو فاسد 
> 
> ولكي يكون اختيارنا سليم وعلي قدرمن الشفافيه والوضوح لابد ان تتضح لنا جميع الصور وجميع الاختيارات التي سوف نختار من بينها بمعني بسيط لا يجب ان نتسرع بالحكم علي هذا وذالك حتي تكتمل باقي الصور ويظهر كل منهم من برامجه والاسس والقواعد التي سيقود مصر بناء عليها  وخططته في الرقي والتقدم بهذه البلد وبيان واظهار كل مرشح لملفه الذي بناء عليه سوف نقوم بإعطائه ثقتنا في حكم وطننا حتي يكون اختياراا قائم ومبنيي علي اسس وقواعد منطقيه وسليمه وليس حكما علي اشخاص بمواقفهم في الماضي وان كانت هذه المواقف احد الاسباب ولكنها ليست جميعها التي تؤهل اي شخص لهذا المنصب
> ...



*
Masraaaaawi 5

أهلاً بكَ ..

كما جاء في مشاركتِك .. تقول أنَّه أصبح لدينا الآن حق الإختيار
وهو أمرٌ لم نتعود عليه ..

دعني أسألكَ ..
من الذي يضعُ هذه الخياراتِ في ظلِّ نظامٍ لم يتغير بعد ؟
- نظام الرجلِ الأوحد في الحزبِ الأوحد والذي فقط يستبدلُ صورَ الجالسين على القياداتِ السُلطوية - 
وهل المفرداتُ المطروحةُ للإختيارفي هذه الحالةِ ستدفعُ على التغيير ؟

وإن كانت هذه الثورة هي من قام بها الناسُ فلماذا تراهم في هذهِ المساحةِ الدونيةِ أمامَ الإختيارِ ؟
- مع مراعاةِ أن الثورةَ في حدِّ ذاتِها هي رفضٌ واعٍ لما هو قائم ومن ثَمَّ تغييره 
وأنَّ الوعيَّ الثوريَّ يضربُ اللاتعود على الثورةِ واللاتعود على استيعاب سبلِ التغيير 
وهذا يؤكد سقوط أيِّ توصيفاتٍ وهميةٍ للقائمين بها  بعدم التعود أو أنهم أطفال ديموقراطياً -

وأخيرا تعقيباً على الجزءِ الأخيرِ من مشاركتِك ..
هل نحن في احتياجٍ لأن نلتفَّ باحثين عن شخصٍ يحكمُ في ظلِّ سلطةِ نظامٍ لم تتغير بنيتُه السياسية
- أيا كانت محتوياتُ ملفاتِ هذا الشخص -
أم أننا في احتياجٍ لإقامةِ نظامٍ سياسيِّ مغايرٍ لاتكون فيه السلطةُ لشخصٍ أوحد يعتلي حزباً أوحد ؟*




*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" الصورةُ .. تمهيد "*

*
إنَّ الحُكمَ الشموليَّ أقل توصيفٍ له هو ديكتاتوريةُ واستبدادُ الحزبِ 
الواحدِ على رأسِهِ الشخصُ الواحد - سواء أكان هذا الحكمُ 
أيديولوجياً أو عشوائياً - وهو أبعد مايكون عن أيِّ نظامٍ سياسيِّ 
ليبراليِّ من أنظمةِ العصرِ الحديث ..

ولا شك أنَّ هذا النظامَ- الشمولي - قديمٌ قِدم التجربةِ البشريةِ .. ربما 
بدأ بحكمِ الفرد الأقوى داخل الجماعةِ مروراً بحكمِ النُخبةِ داخل 
القبيلةِ تصعيداً لحكمِ الفرد الملك والأسرةِ المقدسةِ داخل الدولة 
مستخدماً مفرداتٍ كثيرةٍ منها الدينية والوضعية وذلك لتعضيدِ سُلطتِهِ ..

وعلَّني أرى أنَّ الحكمَ الشموليَّ سيطر وحَكم مسيرةَ البشريةِ عبر 
أزمنةٍ طويلةٍ ومازال إلى الآن هو الحُكمُ القائمُ في دولٍ كثيرةٍ في 
العالم*  

*" الصورةُ في التاريخِ القريب "

" الشموليةُ الأيديولوجيةُ والشموليةُ العشوائيةُ "*

*هذا النوعُ من الحُكم - الشمولي - قد يتحركُ تحت مظلةٍ 
أيديولوجيةٍ من الأفكار - الشموليةُ الأيديولوجيةُ - نحو غاياتٍ مُحددةٍ من خلالِ التثويرِ المدنيِّ أو العسكري..
 أو يتحركُ عشوائياً - الشموليةُ العشوائيةُ - نحو لا غايات ولا أهداف ..
وهذا الأخير هو الأكثر والأسرع تمزيقاً لبنيةِ المجتمع ..*

*" الشموليةُ الأيدولوجيةُ "*
*
هذا النوعُ من الحُكمِ - الحُكمُ الشموليُّ الأيديولوجيُّ - انتشر حديثاً 
في بعضِ الدولِ - الإتحادُ السوفييتي وبعضُ دول شرق أوروبا 
وبعض الدول الناميةِ والصين مع إنها استثناءٌ سوف أتحدث عنه 
لاحقا - هو تظامٌ وإن كان يتبني أيديولوجياتٍ ثورية يأتي بها الثوارُ 
المدنيون أو العسكريون إلا أنَّه يظلُّ يتسمُ بديكتاتوريةِ واستبدادِ 
هذه الأيديولوجية وذلك لشموليةِ الحُكم التي تعمل على تحقيق 
مساراتِ أيديولوجيتها بتطويع كلَّ أنساقِ المجتمع لكي تسيرَ في 
هذه المساراتِ ..
وقد يستمرُ هذا النظامُ لفترةٍ يحكمُ الدولةَ الواعية وقد يسقط لعدمِ 
تفهمهِ لطبيعةِ الكائنِ البشريِّ المُتحركِ على التغيير باستمرارٍ 
والذي لايرضى بالثباتِ الأيديولوجيِّ قمعاً للروح ..
وهذا الحُكم سوف أتحدثُّ عنه لاحقا باستفاضةٍ ..
ولكن بعد التعرضِ أولاً لطبيعةِ الحُكمِ في مصر 
والتي هي الأهمُ الآن على أنَّها الصورةُ التي يجب أن نلمسَ ملامحها جيداً..* 

*" الحُكمُ الشموليُّ العشوائى "*

*هو هذا الحُكمُ الشموليُّ الذي لايتبنى أفكاراً تحركُ الأنساقَ داخل 
البنيةِ الإجتماعيةِ في توازيها التطوريِّ مع حركةِ العصر ومن ثمَّ 
تكثرُ الفراغاتُ المعرفيةُ تظرياً وعلمياً على جميعِ المستوياتِ 
النسقيةِ - سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافياً .. - مما يعملُ على تفتيتِ 
هذه البنيةِ ويؤول بها إلى حركةٍ عشوائيةٍ إستهلاكيةٍ غير مُنتجة 
وذلك في ظلِّ حُكمٍ سياسيِّ شموليِّ عشوائيِّ قمعيِّ .. 
- ديكتاتوريةً واستبداداً -*

* " مصرُ ونظامُ الحُكمِ في العقودِ الأخيرةِ .. التاريخُ القريب "*

*لا أرى توصيفاً لنظامِ الحُكمِ السياسيِّ في مصر في العقود الستةِ 
الأخيرةِ سوى أنَّه هذا الحُكم الشموليُّ - فلا أستطيعُ توصيفه 
بالجمهوري أو البرلماني أو الملكي  أو  حتى بالمُختلط - الذي بدأ 
كحُكمٍ شموليِّ أيديولوجيِّ بالثوريين العسكريين مع جمال عبد 
الناصر ووصل الآن إلى حكمٍ شموليِّ عشوائيِّ تحقُّ عليه كلُّ 
التوصيفاتِ السابقة التي هي سمةُ هذا الحُكم .. 
وأيضاً سوف أُتحدثُ عن فترةِ الحُكمِ الشموليِّ الأيديواوجيِّ في مصر - فترةِ حُكم عبد الناصر -
لاحقاً مع حديثي عن الشموليةِ الأيديولوجيةِ على أنواعِها الكثيرةِ ..

أمَّا الأن فدعونا نحاولُ أن نلمسَ - ليس وحدي بل كُلُّنا وبالإشتراك معاً - ملامح الصورةِ الآنيةَِ للحُكمِ في مصر ..
*

*" الصورةُ الآن .. حُكمٌ شموليُّ عشوائي "

" الشكلُ الأعمقُ للبنيةِ وملامح الصورةِ "*
*
أرى أنَّ النظامَ السياسيَّ - هذا الشمولي العشوائي - في مصر 
قد عمل على تكوين قاعدةٍ عريضةٍ من المنتفعين تغلغلت في 
عُمقِ البنيةِ الإجتماعيةِ المصريةِ والتي أن أقمنا على هذه 
الشريحةِ بعضَ التوصيفاتِ فأهمُّها أنها تتوزعُ فيما بين منتمية و 
لامنتمية وعلى هذا التوزيع فهي تبدأُ من اللاإنتماء - المنتفعون 
اللامنتمون - بكل مايحمله المعنى من استطاعة تحميلِه على 
صفاتٍ عديدةٍ كالإستبدادِ والسطو والقهر والرشوة .. الخ وهذه 
الفئةُ من المنتفعين هي التي بيدها زمامُ السُلطةِ بدءًا من الفردِ 
الأوحدِ فوقَ الحزبِ الأوحدِ هذا الفردُ الذي يعتلي كُلَّ السُلطاتِ 
وتحريكُها يبدأُ منه ويؤولُ إليه - تحت توصيفِهِ بامتلاكِ السُلطةِ 
الكُلِّيةِ - مروراً بالمنتفعين اللامنتمين الذين لكُلِّ منهم نصيبُّ في 
السلطةِ الجزئيةِ وعلى نفسِ التوصيفِ ديكتاتوريةً واستبداداً ..

أمَّا فئةُ المنتفعين المنتمين فهي الأكثر عدداً في النظامِ الشموليِّ السُلطويِّ 
وأرى أنَّها تملك نوعاً من السُلطةِ في أدناها وهي سُلطةُ تنفيذِ الأوامر 
ومن ثَمَّ فهي التي تقوم وتعملُ على تنفيذِ أوامر السُلطاتِ الجزئيةِ 
وهذه الفئةُ تتمثلُ في هؤلاء الذين يعتلون الإداراتِ العليا في 
المؤسساتِ - الوهميةِ - المُجتمعيةِ لهذا النظامِ الشموليِّ 
العشوائي وكذلك الذين يتسم موقعهم الوظيفي بامتيازاتِ تعود 
عليهم في هذه المواقع  وتضعهم في مصافِ المنتغعين بالتبعيةِ 
ثم تأتي أخيراً الطبقةُ الأكثر عدداً وهم هؤلاء الذين استطاعوا من 
خلال هذا النظام ان يحققوا درجة عاليةً من الرخاءِ من خلالِ العملِ العام الملتصق أو القريب من السلطة
ِ الجزئية أو من خلال العمل الخاص .. 

وأذا نظرنا في محاولة إحصائية لتحديد هذا العدد من المنتفعين طبقاً للتصنيفاتِ السابقةِ سنجد 
أنه عددٌ كبيرٌ قد يصلُ إلى 10% من مجموع الشعبِ المصري - 
استنباطاً - ..
وأرى أن هذه النسبةَ العالية من المنتفعين هي التي 
جعلت وتجعلُ التحريكَ بطيئاً لأنها تقاومُ التحريكَ الإيجابيَّ طيلةَ 
الوقت على الأقل نفسياً وذلك حفاظاً على مكتسباتِها هذا إضافةً 
إلى قوة وشراسة المنتفعين اللامنتمين في التصدي عملياً 
لمسارات التحريكِ الإيجابيِّ خاصةً وأنهم يملكون السلطةَ الكليةَ والجزئيةَ ..
*

*" إحتكاراتُ الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ في مصر "*

*أرى أنَّ هذا الإحتكار صار في ثلاثةِ اتجاهات* 

*- إحتكارٌ سلطوي
- إحتكارٌ اقتصادي 
- إحتكارٌ ثقافي*

*لي عودة للحديثِ عن هذه الإحتكاراتِ ..
توصيفاً وأسباباً ..*






*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*والسؤالُ الآن للجميع ..
وقبل العودة للحديث عن إحتكاراتِ النظامِ الشموليِّ  العشوائي ..

هل ستعملُ القوي التي يهمها الأمرُ في مصر ألا يخرج عن النص وكذلك القوى الخارجيةُ - براجماتياً -
على استبدالِ الوضع القائم ووضعهِ في يدِ العسكر ؟

وهل العسكر الآتون سوف يحملون في جعبتهم أيديولوجيةً فكريةً
نحو حُكمٍ شمولئِّ أيديولوجي ؟

أم أنَّهم وبحكم سقوط صفةِ الثوريةِ المحملةِ بالأيديولوجية عنهم سوف يكونون مرحلةً انتقاليةً ؟
وهل هي مرحلةُ انتقاليةٌ نحو التغييرِ أم الإصلاحِ دون الخروج عن طبيعة النظام القائم حتى الآن .. ؟*




*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
في محاولةٍ للردِ على الأسئلةِ السابقةِ فيما يخص تسليم زمامِ الأمور في مصر للعسكر ..

أرى أن المؤسسةَ العسكريةَ في هذه الحالةِ يسقطُ عنها أيَّ إمكانيةٍ للتوصيف بأنها ثوريةً تحملُ أفكاراً أيديولوجيةً وأرى أنَّ مجيئَها هو للحفاظِ على عدم ترك الشارع المصري في ألا يتحرك متجهاً نحو مساراتٍ أيديولوجيةٍ دينيةٍ - الإخوان المسلمون - والتى هي الأقوى في الشارعِ المصريِّ عبر العقود السابقةِ التي كانت فيها السلطةُ للحكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائي والذي لم يتكئ أو يعمُل على تفعيلِ أيِّ أيديولوجيةٍ تاركاً الشارعَ المصريَّ في عشوائيةٍ فكريةٍ مما ساعد على تصعيدِ الأيديولوجيةِ الدينيةِ - سياسياً - ..

وإن صح هذا التوصيفُ .. فهذا يؤكد أن المسيرةََ لن تكونَ في اتجاهِ نظامٍ سياسيِّ ليبراليِّ - على الأقل برلماني - وذلك تخوفاً من صعودِ الأيديولوجيةِ الدينية ..

ولكن من المؤكد أن المؤسسةَ العسكريةَ سوف تعمل جاهدةً على تحقيقِ بعضَ الإصلاحاتِ التي تتوازى مع مطالب الشارعِ المصريِّ من خلالِ سلطةٍ انتقالية - تبدو ديموقراطية ليبرالية ..

فما هي ملامحُ الصورةِ لقائد هذه المرحلة ؟

وهل يكفي الإصلاحُ مع بقاء سمةِ الحكمِ السياسيِّ المُختلط والذي أثبت عبر السنين الماضيةِ أنه يتحركُ مع الوقتِ في اتجاهِ شموليةٍ عشوائيةٍ أم أننا لابد وأن نسير في اتجاهِ نظامٍ نستطيعُ أن نلمسَ ملامح صورتِه جيداً ويدفعنا على مواكبةِ العصرِ ؟

وهل المؤسسةُ العسكريةُ لو أصبح في يدها زمامُُ الأمرُ هل ستتحركُ معنا نحو التغيير بدفعٍ جماعي 
وتضربُ كلَّ الغاياتِ البراجماتيةِ الداخليةِ والخارجية ؟

ربما ..

لو أنَّ الدفعَ الجماعيَّ استمر ..
* 





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" إحتكاراتُ الحُكمِ الشموليِّ "*
*
يعملُ نظامُ الحُكمِ الشموليُّ بنوعيِه - الأيديولوجي والعشوائي - 
على احتكار مساراتِ البنيةِ النسقيةِ المُجتمعيةِ وذلك على جميعِ 
مستوياتِها السياسيةِ والإقتصاديةِ والثقافيةِ وإن اختلفت طبيعةُ 
الإحتكارِ وفقاً لإختلافِ الوسائلِ والغايات في الحكمِ الشموليِّ 
الأيديولوجيِّ عنها في العشوائي وذلك لأنَّ الوسائلَ والغاياتِ في 
بظمِ الحُكمِ الشموليِّ الأيديولوجيِّ تحرِّكُها إستراتيجيةٌ أيديولوجيةٌ 
بدفعٍ ثوريِّ إقتصاديِّ وثقافيِّ مُحدد حتى وإن صار هذا الدفعُ بعد 
مرورِ الوقت قهرياً وفقدت عناصرُ الدفعِ الشعبيةِ إيمانها الروحيِّ 
نتيجةَ التقوقعِ داخل الأيديولوجيةِ غير المتغيرةِ والتي تُملي وحدهُا 
الوسائل والغايات من خلالِ القائمين على السلطةِ مستبعدةً دور 
الشعبِ في اتخاذ أيِّ قراراتٍ داخل عمليةِ الدفع ..

أمَّا في نُظُمِ الحُكمِ الشموليةِ العشوائيةِ التي لاتحملُ أفكاراً ومن 
ثم قصوراً إن لم يكن غياباً استراتيجيا للتحريكِ الإجتماعي ..
فالغاياتُ لديها غير واضحةِ المعالم ومن ثم تكون الوسائلُ متخبطةً وغير واعيةٍ 
وتعملُ سريعاً على تفتيتِ البنيةِ الإجتماعية .. مما يجعلُ هذا النظام يُحكمُ قبضته 
إحتكارياً - وبشراسةِ اللاوعي بالآخر ديكتاتوريةً واستبداداً - على 
كلِّ أنساقِ هذه البنيةِ ..*

*" إحتكاراتُ الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ في مصر "*

*أرى أنَّ هذا الإحتكارَ الذي قام به الحُكمُ الشمولئُّ العشوائيُ في مصرَ قد صار في ثلاثةِ اتجاهات ..*

*- إحتكارٌ سلطوي
- إحتكارٌ اقتصادي 
- إحتكارٌ ثقافي*


*" الإحتكارُ السُلطوي "

- إحتكارُ السلطةِ السياسية -*
*
في هذه النُظمِ الشموليةِ العشوائيةِ - في مصر - يعملُ المنتفعون اللامنتمون - 
الفردُ الأوحدُ والحزبُ الاوحدُ - على إحتكارِ السلطةِ السياسيةِ وذلك من خلالِ 
بسطِ قبضتِهم على كلِّ المُفرداتِ الخاصةِ بتفعيلِ هذهِ السُلطةِ 
والتي يتم تفعيلها بما يتناسب ويحقق لهم مزيداً من المنفعةِ دون 
النظرِ إلى متطلباتِ البنيةِ المُجتمعيةِ الحقيقيةِ ..

وفي العصرِ الحديث 
ومع التقدم التكنولوجيِّ وثورةِ الإتصالاتِ ضربت هذه النُظمُ كلَّ 
السلطاتِ المدنيةِ وأفرغتها من محتواها الحقيقيِّ وأعطت لنفسها أحقيةَ السطوِ 
على المُفرداتِ الإعلاميةِ بأكملِها  - حَدَّ الملكيةِ - كي تصنعَ تغييباً عقلياً - تفريغ 
وإحلال - وربما روحياً ..
وبهذا التغييب تمكنت من أن تضمن وإلى حدٍ كبيرٍ 
ولاءَ هذا الوعيِ المُغيَّب الذي يتصاعدُ ويتحركُ طردياً مع الممارسات 
التراكميةِ التي تدعمُ هذا الإحتكارِ السُلطوي للنظامِ 
الذي استطاع أن يعتلي ويستحوذ على كلِّ منابر إصدارِ القرار 
مُعطلا بل ضارباً حتى المحو كُلَّ الممارساتِ السياسيةِ الحقيقية ..

حتى بات واضحاً أمامنا ومن خلالِ التجربةِ أنَّ أخطرُ مافي هذه النظمِ الشموليةِ العشوائيةِ التي لاتقوم على 
أيديولوجيةٍ فكريةِ والتي تحتكرُ كلَّ أنساقِ البنيةِ المُجتمعيةِ أنها تؤدي بمجتمعاتِها إلى الحضيضِ الفكريِّ 
والتخلفِ النسقيِّ سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافيا مثلما أدَّت بنا ..

- لقد تحدثتُ عن الإحتكارِ السُلطويِّ السياسي في تفصيلاتِه الكبيرةِ يقيناً مني أن التفصيلاتِ الصغيرةِ لهذا الإحتكارِ في مصرَ تعرفونها جيداً -    

لي عود للحديث عن ..*

*" الإحتكارُِ الإقتصادي "*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## hanoaa

بيتهيألى يا حكيم الصورة مهزوزة
مش واضحة
ربنا يستر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> بيتهيألى يا حكيم الصورة مهزوزة
> مش واضحة
> ربنا يستر


*هنوووءة

أهلاً بكِ ..

إن البحُثَ عن الصورةِ المناسبةِ لحلِّ إشكاليةِ الوضع الآن في مصر 
- كما يرى المنتفعون القائمون على السُلطةِ في هذا الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائي 
والقوى الخارجيةُ المستفيدةِ من وجودِ هذا النظامِ براجماتياً -  
هو الذي ربما يدفعُهم على التجريبِ في محاولةٍ للوصولِ إلى صورةٍ تحفظُ لهم هذه البراجماتية ..
وأعتقد أنَّنا الآن أصبحنا نستشعرُ كُلَّ محاولاتِ التجريب هذه ..

والتي كلها تسقطُ حتى الآن أمام الدفعِ الجماعيِّ لإرادةِ التغيير ..*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## سوما

كل مرة بدخل الموضوع هنا عشان بشوف الصورة جميلة وكل مرة بتجمل أكتر أ. حكيم ,,,
ومن كتر جمال صوررة موضوعك وضيوفك عمرى ما فكرت ارد ,,, خفت أشوهها بكلماتى ,,,, بس للاسف أول مرة ادخل الموضوع وانا حاسة ان الصورة مشوشة فعلا ,, مهزوزة على رأى هئوئة ,,,,
نفسي بجد بقاااااااااا أعرف أجابة السيد الرئيس وسيادة النائب على هذا السؤال القوى ,,,, أين الصورة ؟؟!! وأضيف : إلى أين ستأخدنا تلك الصورة ؟؟!!! 
ولا هما عايزين يضحكوا عليناااااااااااا لسه ,,, بيضحكوا عشان يمكن الصورة تبقى وتفضل حلوة - من وجهة نظرهم يعنى -
يارب تبقى أحلى من اى صورة يا مصر بأصلك الجميل الطيب ........ يارب يحفظ مصر يارب ..
حقيقى موضوعك جميل ومتابعاه من اول ما نزل أ. حكيم ,, تسلم ايدك  :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> كل مرة بدخل الموضوع هنا عشان بشوف الصورة جميلة وكل مرة بتجمل أكتر أ. حكيم ,,,
> ومن كتر جمال صوررة موضوعك وضيوفك عمرى ما فكرت ارد ,,, خفت أشوهها بكلماتى ,,,, بس للاسف أول مرة ادخل الموضوع وانا حاسة ان الصورة مشوشة فعلا ,, مهزوزة على رأى هئوئة ,,,,
> نفسي بجد بقاااااااااا أعرف أجابة السيد الرئيس وسيادة النائب على هذا السؤال القوى ,,,, أين الصورة ؟؟!! وأضيف : إلى أين ستأخدنا تلك الصورة ؟؟!!! 
> ولا هما عايزين يضحكوا عليناااااااااااا لسه ,,, بيضحكوا عشان يمكن الصورة تبقى وتفضل حلوة - من وجهة نظرهم يعنى -
> يارب تبقى أحلى من اى صورة يا مصر بأصلك الجميل الطيب ........ يارب يحفظ مصر يارب ..
> حقيقى موضوعك جميل ومتابعاه من اول ما نزل أ. حكيم ,, تسلم ايدك



*سوما

أهلاً بكِ ..

مفيش حاجة اسمها إنك خايفة تدخلي الموضوع حفاظاً على عدم تشوهه بكلامتك ..
حضرتك مش أقل من أي حد في الموضوع
كلنا هنا سواسية بنحاول نلمس ملامح الصورة من خلال دفع جماعي وإرادة تسعى للتغيير
كلنا بنفتح لبعض مساحات جديدة من الوعي ..

وعلى فكرة ردى على هنوووءة أهو ..

إن البحُثَ عن الصورةِ المناسبةِ لحلِّ إشكاليةِ الوضع الآن في مصر 
- كما يرى المنتفعون القائمون على السُلطةِ في هذا الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائي 
والقوى الخارجيةُ المستفيدةِ من وجودِ هذا النظامِ براجماتياً - 
هو الذي ربما يدفعُهم على التجريبِ في محاولةٍ للوصولِ إلى صورةٍ تحفظُ لهم هذه البراجماتية ..
وأعتقد أنَّنا الآن أصبحنا نستشعرُ كُلَّ محاولاتِ التجريب هذه ..

والتي كلها تسقطُ حتى الآن أمام الدفعِ الجماعيِّ لإرادةِ التغيير ..

وإنتى قلتيه بمنتهى الببساطة في مشاركتك ..*
*
ولا هما عايزين يضحكوا عليناااااااااااا لسه ,,, بيضحكوا عشان يمكن الصورة تبقى وتفضل حلوة - من وجهة نظرهم يعنى -*

*عشان كده بسألك ..
إيه هيا ملامح الصورة اللي انتي شايفاها تصلح لكي تكون عليها مصر في الفترة اللى جاية ؟
مع مراعاة إنه مش بالضرورة الصورة تكون شخص
وإن الصورة ممكن تكون نظام مغاير للنظام القائم
ردى وماتخافيش .. كلامك مش هيشوه الموضوع .. 
بالعكس ممكن يضيف لينا حاجات ماحدش شايفها
*




*مِصْرُ*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> وأعتقد أنَّنا الآن أصبحنا نستشعرُ كُلَّ محاولاتِ التجريب هذه ..
> 
> والتي كلها تسقطُ حتى الآن أمام الدفعِ الجماعيِّ لإرادةِ التغيير ..*
> 
> 
> *
> *


الدفع الجماعى للتغيير هى ارادة الله وسنته فى كونه وشؤون خلقه ولكن عندما يفقد هذا الدفع الجمعى العقل وحسن التقدير للامور يصبح كارثة كبرى تأكل الأخضر واليابس ..حينما تحرك هذا الدفع غريزة الحقد والانتقام وتغيب عن تقديراته حساباته العاقلة وما كان سببا فى الاساس لتحريكه ودفعه على التغيير يكون هنا وبالا ونقمة أدعوا الله ان يحفظنا منها حكيم ...معنى ان تتحرك جماهير بكل هذه الحشود بلا عقل ولا تقدير حقيقى لموقف خطير أصبحنا جميعنا فيه سواء بإرادتنا أو رغما عنا هو قمة الانانية فى نظرى ..الحروب نفسها تأتى عليها لحظة تتوقف وتهادن وتمد موائد التفاوض ويفسح المجال فيها للعقل أن يقول كلمته ولكن أن نترك مقدرات أمة فى أيدى أناس مهما قلنا فى وطنيتهم وعمق انتمائهم إلا أننا الان لا نثق فى تقديرهم للموقف ولا يمكن نتركهم يعبثون بأمن وإستقرار هذا البلد ..
اننا لسنا بأعداء ولم نكن للحظة فى حالة حرب مع بنى وطننا الواحد ولكن ان نترك الامور تذهب لان نتواجه مع قواتنا المسلحة ونضعهم فى هذا الموقف المستحيل بالنسبة لهم هو قمة العبث ..حكيم اننى اسمع من الان ومن قبل الان حملات التشكيك فى قواتنا المسلحة وفى مدى ولائهم لوطنهم ولشعبهم ..قولى بالله عليك اى إرادة للتغير هذه التى تعبث فى عقول هؤلاء الشباب ؟؟ كم سعدت بهم وبإنتفاضتهم ولكن هل تستطيع ان تضمن لى او يضمن لى اى أحد فى هذا العالم ان كل هؤلاء المتظاهرون على قلب رجل واحد الان ان كلهم يجتمعون على حب هذا الوطن ويبغون إستقراره ...أشك ...بل أشك كثيرا الان ...كل المقدسات سقطت امام اعينهم أصبح الكل خائنون وعملاء فى نظرهم حتى قواتهم المسلحة لم تسلم من الاقاويل ورمى التهم الى اين سنسير واى طريق نسلك سوى طريق الهلاك ..هلاك هذا الوطن ...مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اه نسيت اقول حاجة مهمة معلش سامحنى انا منفعلة ومانمتش من امبارح 

دلوقتى الشباب عاوزين الرئيس يتنحى نهائيا عظيم نفرض دا حصل الدولة هايحال حكمها للحاكم العسكرى (على فكرة ياريت يكون حد لاحظ هتاف المتظاهرين لما كانوا متأكدين من تنحى الرئيس وبيحتفلوا كانوا بيقولو ايه ؟؟ مدنية ..مدنية يعنى الحكم العسكرى كمان ما كانش هايوافقوا عليه ...!!!)
ساعتها هاتفرض الاحكام العرفية بديل يعنى عن الطوارئ ..طيب ايه هى الاحكام العرفية 
الحكم العسكري أو الحكم العرفي، هي الأنظمة  التي تحكم الدولة إذا ما استلم العسكريون الحكم وأوقفوا العمل بالقوانين  المدنية أو أخضعوها لسيطرتهم. وهو نظام إستثنائي تلجأ إليه الدول في حالة  الأزمات الطارئة وإختلال الأمن وتقرر فيه حالة الطوارئ ومنع التجول حتى  يزول الخطر عن البلاد وتمنح فيه السلطة التنفيذية سلطات واسعة حتى يعود  الأمن والاستقرار للبلد وغالباً ما يقرر حاكم الدولة هذه الأحكام العرفية

وافهموا الباقى بقى

حظر تجول بجد بعد انتهائة اعتقال او قتل بدون دية
حظر التجمعات
حل الاحزاب مؤقتا
وقف تنفيذ المحاكم المدنية و تبقى عسكرية فقط و سريعة




> *قانون رقم 25لسنة 1966*
> *بإصدار قانون الأحكام العسكرية**باسم الأمة* 
> *رئيس الجمهورية* 
> *قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه ، و قد أصدرناه :*
> القضاء العسكري جهة قضائية مستقلة ، تتكون من محاكم ونيابات عسكرية وفروع قضاء أخرى طبقا لقوانين وأنظمة القوات المسلحة .
> ويختص  القضاء العسكري دون غيره بنظر الجرائم الداخلة فى اختصاصه وفقا أحكام هذا  القانون  وغيرها من الجرائم التى يختص بها وفقا لأي قانون آخر .
> وتقوم على شأن القضاء العسكري هيئة تتبع وزارة الدفاع .
> *مادة 1*
> *يلغي  قانون الأحكام العسكرية الصادة سنة1893 و القانون رقم 101لسنة 1957 في شأن  المحكمات الغيابية و القانون رقم 159لسنة 1957في شأن التماس إعادة النظر  في قرارات وأحكام المجالس العسكرية .*
> ...


طبعااااااا مش هايوافقوا على دا رجالات التحرير وهايستمروا فى الاعتصام والتظاهر وربما اقتحام قصور الرئاسة والاذاعة والتليفزيون وغيرها 
وطبعااااااا الجيش مش هايسكت ولو كنا متفائلين جزء منه مش هايسكت يعنى هاتحصل مواجهات يعنى بإختصار البلد ضاعت 

حاجة تانية عاوزة اقولها دلوقتى تصميم الناس على تنحى الرئيس لانهم فاكرين انه بكدا مش هايتحاسب او يحاكم السؤال بقى ليه فاكرين كدا ؟؟؟
عشان الدستور مثلا بينص على دا؟؟ ماهو الدستور كله هايبقى فى ايديهم بعد كام شهر ويقدروا يغيروه كله ويغيروا المواد اللى بتمنع محاكمة الرئيس ليه الخوف من عدم محاكمة الرئيس ؟؟؟
طيب دلوقتى الجيش اعلن وبصورة واضحة جدا ضمانة لتنفيذ كل مطالب الشعب الناس برضو مش واثقة ومش مصدقة وبيقولوا ايه يضمنلنا ؟؟؟
طيب هما دلوقتى فقدوا الثقة فى الجيش اعتقد دا واضح جدا يبقى ازاى هايثقوا فيه ويسلموه الحكم بعد تنحى الرئيس هما مش بيقولوا عليه موالى للنظام ومن ضمن هتافاتهم (انت بتحمى الشعب ولا بتحمى الكلب ...!! )
مطالبهم دلوقتى ان كل الحاجات اللى طلبوها تتعمل الاااااااااااااااان ومش هايمشوا غير لما تتعمل 

حكيم ارجوك اذا كنت مقتنع بمنطق كل هؤلاء الثوار اللى فى الشارع دلوقتى ارجوك انقللى قناعتك دى عشان بس ما اتجننش واحس انى شاذة وعميلة ويمكن اروح ابلغ عن نفسى كمان...

----------


## اليمامة

> اه نسيت اقول حاجة مهمة معلش سامحنى انا منفعلة ومانمتش من امبارح 
> 
> دلوقتى الشباب عاوزين الرئيس يتنحى نهائيا عظيم نفرض دا حصل الدولة هايحال حكمها للحاكم العسكرى (على فكرة ياريت يكون حد لاحظ هتاف المتظاهرين لما كانوا متأكدين من تنحى الرئيس وبيحتفلوا كانوا بيقولو ايه ؟؟ مدنية ..مدنية يعنى الحكم العسكرى كمان ما كانش هايوافقوا عليه ...!!!)
> ساعتها هاتفرض الاحكام العرفية بديل يعنى عن الطوارئ ..طيب ايه هى الاحكام العرفية 
> الحكم العسكري أو الحكم العرفي، هي الأنظمة  التي تحكم الدولة إذا ما استلم العسكريون الحكم وأوقفوا العمل بالقوانين  المدنية أو أخضعوها لسيطرتهم. وهو نظام إستثنائي تلجأ إليه الدول في حالة  الأزمات الطارئة وإختلال الأمن وتقرر فيه حالة الطوارئ ومنع التجول حتى  يزول الخطر عن البلاد وتمنح فيه السلطة التنفيذية سلطات واسعة حتى يعود  الأمن والاستقرار للبلد وغالباً ما يقرر حاكم الدولة هذه الأحكام العرفية
> 
> وافهموا الباقى بقى
> 
> حظر تجول بجد بعد انتهائة اعتقال او قتل بدون دية
> ...


مساء الخير
ازيك يا جيهان..
حاسة أوى بكلامك ..وقناعتك المضطربة المرهقة..
اسمحيلى أنا ليا رأى فى الموضوع دا..ودا رأيى أنا الشخصى..
بالنسبة ليا دلوقتى مصر بتمر بمرحلة حرجة جدا..مرحلة فاصلة..مرحلة تاريخية بجد..
لإما هانتحملها بشجاعة لإما من نص الطريق نقف..
وأى فعل ثورى أو ثورة يعنى..بتقع بعدم التزايد الجماعى المستمر..يعنى الدفع الجماعى والتكتل الجماعى المتزايد زى ما قال حكيم عيووون..هى الحالة الشعبية الكبرى والشرعية اللى بتمثل ضغط اقليمى وعالمى بيودى للتغير ان عاجلا أو آجلا
واللى بيحصل حاليا هو التزايد دا..والدفع دا..ربما يكون صعب علينا..ربما يكون له خسايره..ولكن هو التغير بعينه..وأسلوبه ونهجه المعروف عند كل الشعوب اللى أرادت التغيير وغيرت..

المشكلة بالنسبة ليا يا جيهان..موش فى اللى هاييجى بعد كدا..لأن فى أسوأ الحالات الجيش هو اللى هايمسك البلد..أو رئيس المحكمة الدستورية..
المهم يا جيهان هو القضاء على المبدأ..القضاء على الطغيان..والقمع..والفعل الثابت على القهر والتراخى عند الإنسان المصرى وخنوعه وقبوله للظلم واليأس وترك ناس تتحكم فى مقدراته وتسرق وتنهب بلده وتاريخه..

لازم الثورة دى تنجح بمطلبها الأساسى وبعد كدا صدقينى الضغط الشعبى دا هايقل..وهاتلاقينا بنتفق جدا وبنشكل حكومة..واحنا أصلا موش ضد اننا هانحترم قانون عرفى أو عسكرى لفترة ما..نتعايشها عادى طالما هاتبقى مسألة مؤقتة..يعنى احنا موش ضد النظام..وموش طالعين علشان مايعجبناش العجب..ولا علشان نعمل " بالو " ونرجع ..فيه ناس ماتت..فيه خساير..لازم نكمل..موش مسألة عند ولا تحريض ولا دلع ولا إستهانة..لكنها إرادتنا ورأس النظام هو اللى أشعل الموقف..وان كان فيه حد كان لازم يتراجع كان لازم يبقى هو اللى يرضخ لإرادة ورغبة الناس..معقول بعد كل دا ينجح هو فى عزمه واحنا نتراجع بالسهولة دى ..ونرجع نعيد الكره وموش هانعرف لأننا انهزمنا وخاصة لو خدعونا..!!!

زى مانتى قولتى طالما هو لسه موجود ممكن جدا يغير الدستور تانى وتالت وياما حاجات كتير حصلت من تحت الترابيزة..موش هاننسى..الموقف كله يإيدينا دلوقتى وهما أضعف بكتير جدا برغم بطئهم لكن فيه إستجابة..

هل معقول انه ممكن يكون رئيس دولة ويسافر ويسيب البلد وشعبه كدا يضرب يقلب ؟
طب حتى لو كانت دى حجة لخروج كريم يحفظ ماء وجهه ليه فوض السلطة لنائبه ولم يتنحى إلا إذا كان بيراوغ ؟

صدقينى..موش عقلية تآمرية ولا حاجة..ولا مثلا احنا ناس راغباويين..لكن دا التغيير الآزف..ودى طبيعة وقوة النقلة...

فيه مهاترات كتير علشان تكونى فاهمة ..مانشغلش نفسنا بيها..مانرهقش هدفنا فى تفريعات مستقبلية محسومة وهاتتحسم..

دلوقتى احنا عايزينه بعد كل اللى اقترفه هو وعصابته فى حقنا والجرايم كلها اتكشفت يمشى..دا هدفنا..ودى ارادتنا ..ودا هدف الثورة حاليا..

سهل جدا يا جيهان اننا نكون هاديين قليلا ورابطين الجأش واحنا فى البيت وبنكتب من ورا الشاشة ..لكن اللى ينزل فعلا ويجرب وينادى ويقول معاهم ويشارك..هايحس بقضيتهم..وهاينتمى لهم جدا ولو على حياته..دا تيار حقانى له شرعية..له قلب..إيمان..صعب جدا جدا جدا نقولهم خلاص كفاية دلوقتى..الدفع بيزيد..وهايزيد..والناس بتجيب ناس وناس وهكذا..لغاية لما هايبقى فيه عصيان مدنى سلمى..وساعتها لازم هايكون فيه مخرج..وموش هاتوصل لكدا..غاندى عملها كدا فى الهند يا جيهان وحررها من الإستعمار الإنجليزى..راهن على صمود الثوار السلميين وتحملهم للضربات والسقوط..وقد كان ونجح وكانت ثورة سلمية..والهند دلوقتى فى أعالى البلاد..وقامت وتطورت ونهضت بعد الخساير وتعداد السكان والأمية..لأنهم اهتموا بس بالتعليم ونص ميزانية الدولة تقريبا راحت على التعليم لوحده !

احنا محتاجين نتحمل جدا..نشد بعض جدا..هاتفرج..هاتفرج والله..الموقف عسير لأننا لم نشهده من قبل ..وطبيعى نخاف ونقلق على بلدنا وعلى الناس..لكن بالنظر للتاريخ هنلاقى ان دا حصل..ووارد جدا..والخساير هانقدر عليها وموش عايزين حاجة من حد..مصر هاتكفينا..مصر غنية ومواردنا موجودة ووافيرة وعظيمة..

اللى خلى أى مظاهرات حصلت فى مصر قبل كدا تفشل يا جيهان هوا أنها كانت ضعيفة..على مستوى دفع محدود..لكنها دلوقتى شعبية وجماهيرية والدفع بيزيد ودا معناه ضغط عالمى..على العالم كله ..ولازم هايخرج النظام ..لازم..
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أقسم بالله يا ندى انا لا يعنينى كل الهراء اللى بيقولوه عن الخروج الكريم او كرامته او اى شئ من دا خالص انا اللى ببص عليه البلد دلوقتى هى اللى تهمنى ...
انتى ازاى مش واخدة بالك ان فيه نغمة تخوين من الكل الكل خائن مافيش ثقة فى اى حد او اى وعد حتى ولو كان بضمانة الجيش 
حسنى مبارك سافر ..مات.. اتقتل مش مهم... هو كشخص مايهمنيش لكن كوصفة رئيس للبلاد لازم يبقى موجود لان وجوده قانونا بيحمى البلد انها تدخل فى حكم عسكرى وانا من زمان قولت انا ضد الشرعية الثورية ومصرة على الشرعية الدستورية لاننا مش كل ماهانحب نغير هانعمل ثورة ونخرب البلد كمان خوفى وممكن تقولى رعبى من انتقال السلطة للمؤسسة العسكرية (اللى هى متخونة دلوقتى بالمناسبة) نفس سيناريو 1952 اللى ادى لحكم ديكتاتورى بس الفرق فى سنة 1952 كان فيه ثقة حقيقية فى الجيش لانه هو اللى بدأ الثورة دلوقتى مافيش ثقة دا غير انه مش هو اللى بدا الثورة ...مافيش اى ضمانات ليه انا شخصيا تضمنلى انتهاء الحكم العسكرى او انهاء حالة القوانين العرفية منا برضو لازم اتكلم بنفس اللغة 
أيييييه الضمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مافيش حد فرح للثورة دى قدى ولا دافع عنها زى ما دافعت عنها لدرجة انى تصادمت مع اكتر من عضو زميل هنا فى المتنتدى حاول انه يشوهها او يشوه اهدافها لكن استمرار الغضب الشعبى بدون عقل يحكمه ولا نقطة توقف واضحة يتفقوا عليها دى كارثة ازاى مش ملاحظين ان الطلبات بتتصاعد وكتير منها بقى غير منطقى فيه اصوات بطالب ان الحكومة تتشكل من المتظاهرين دلوقتى فيه اصوات بطالب بمحاكمة كل الوزراء السابقين كلهم بلا استثناء وكأن البلد مافيهاش قانون او مصر لم يحكمها شريف فى يوم من الايام فيه ناس بتطالب بزيادة مرتبات بشقق بزواج كل من ليه طلب او رغبة شخصية طلع يطالب فيها وكلهم يا ندى عاوزين مطالبهم فورا وحالا ....!!!!!!

الاسلام لما جه ازاى حرم العبودية والرق  هل نزلت ايه قرآنية بتحرمه؟؟ لاء.. ليه ؟؟ لانه كان اسلوب حياة وتركيبة مجتمعية من الصعب بل من المستحيل التخلص منها فى يوم وليلة ولكن نزلت تشريعات تحقيقها على المدى الطويل بيؤدى لانهاء العبودية والرق فى المجتمعات الاسلامية 
ودا كان الاسلام الدين والمعتقد اللى بمجرد ايمانك واعتناقك ليه بتكونى رضختى لكل تشريعاته واوامره ونواهييه رضوخ كامل مابالك دى سياسة ونظم حكم لازم يحصل حواليها اتفاق وتوافق ..كلنا متفقين على القضاء على الفساد ودا مطلب اساسى للثورة وعلى فكرة كان مطلب اساسى لثورة يوليو برضو لكن هل القضاء عليه هايكون فى يوم او الان كما يطالب المطالبون الفساد زى ماهو موجود فى الرؤوس الكبرى والمناصب القيادية موجود على  اقل وادنى المستويات يا ندى واكيد انتى عارفة وكلنا عارفين ..هانقول زيادة الاجور هايحد من الظاهرة دى موافقة طبعا لكن دا كمان محتاج لوقت عشان نشوف نتيجته ..كل حاجة فى الدنيا محتاجة لوقت عشان تتنفذ ولو مش هاتتنفذ تفتكرى الناس اللى عرفت معنى الثورة وعرفت معنى الاحتجاج والمطالبة بالحقوق هاتتوانى او تخاف انها تخرج تانى وتالت وعاشر للمطالبة بمطالبها 
الموضوع دلوقتى اكبر من حسنى مبارك واكبر من نظام فعلا مرعوب  لانه عارف ان ساعة الحساب حانت الموضوع دلوقتى موضوع بلد 
ومصير امه لازم نبصله ونحطه على قمة اولوياتنا

----------


## اليمامة

عارفة يا جيهان قصدك..وفاهمة تماما موقفك..وشايفة..ومعلش بقى النت فاصل عندى..وداخلة حلمنتيشى زى مانتى عارفة..فاستحملينى..
وزى مانتى قولتى بالضبط..مصر أكبر من حسنى مبارك وخلينى أقولك أكبر كمان من شوية متسكعين ..وشوية مهلهلين بيطلعوا فى الزفة..
بالنسبة للجيش..مين خونّه؟
الجيش لغاية دلوقتى موقفه سليم..فى 52 مكانش فيه تجمهر شعبى بهذه الطريقة فى ميدان التحرير مثلا..الحركة كانت سياسية مستخبية فى عمقها مطالب ضمنية اجتماعية باسم الشعب..
يعنى الجيش موقف كويس لغاية دلوقتى ومحايد وموش دى وظيفته اصلا انه يفض مظاهرات ويرهق نفسه ويكفى انه حافظ على المتظاهرين..
نغمة التخوين أنا موش شايفاها عالية اوى..او يعنى ما شهدتش..وكل اللى شايفاه ممارسات طبيعة فى السياق نحتملها شوية من بعضنا..
لكن الحقيقة يا جيهان مين كان يصدق اللى عرفناه من فساد وعصبجية وشللية ومؤمرات على عينك يا تاجر وبمنتهى السفور؟
لدرجة انها توصل لإطلاق المساجين لمهاجمة الشعب..ولغاية دلوقتى برا..والشرطة تسيب البلد !!!
سناريو ولا كان عمرى ممكن أتخيله لدولة شريفة..ولإناش شرفاء ومسئولين وأمناء !!
احنا كنا فى ايدى يا جيهان لم تتورع عن ايذاءنا وهلاكنا ولم تخف على سمعة مصر حتى امام الرأى العام العالمى..
الناس معذورين شوية..لكن بيحبوا الجيش..ولايزال متجسد فى صورة المنقذ والقوة الوطنية المخلصة..
فيه حلول لازم تيجى قاطعة وبلا تهاون..وبعدها الأمور هتاخد مجراها وهاتتم المعايشة وممارسة الديمقراطية والحرية..والردع كمان..كلنا هانتعلم من جديد يا جيهان..
ثورة 52 كان لها أهداف حلوة..ايديولجية يعنى..وتم الحياد عنها تماما حتى الوصول لأواخر عصر مبارك الذى نحن فيه الآن
استوحش النظام واستهتر بكل قيم وأعراف البلد والشعب..
كان ناقص ايه يا جيهان !!!
على الأقل جمال عبد الناصر كان له وعى شعبى عربى..بيفكر فى قومية عربية..بيفكر فى صناعة وطنية..بيفكر فى عدالة إجتماعية..دا عمل ايه ؟!!!
سؤالك جدير بالإهتمام..ايه الضمانات..سؤال مشروع؟
مفيش ضمان قوى يا جيهان
لكن أجمل شىء ان النظام الفاسد يروح بعد كدا نتحرر منه ..
هايحصل ايه للبلد اكتر من اللى حصل وبيحصل يا جيهان..
شوية كمان لو كنا سكتنا كانت هتنهار
صدقينى الثورة جت فى وقتها..بعد صبر وأذى..
الثورة دى جت فى محلها..
ومابقاش للأسف تنفع تقف حتى لو كانت دى رغبتنا
رغبتى أنا وانتى
هى فتحت
والناس بتتجمع
والدفع بيزيد
والناس بستشعر الظلم المتراكم
وأنا بثق فى الجيش على فكره وفى حفاظه على اقراراته 
ولكنى لا أثق فى تفويض الرئيس
ولا فى الرئيس..
على فكرة نفسى أقولك حاجة..
نفسى أروح ميدان التحرير وأرفع يافطة كبيرة..
أكتب عليها ..يا مبارك يا مبارك..الغى الجودة من نظامك..
مساء الفل
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *" الصورةُ .. تمهيد "*
> 
> *
> إنَّ الحُكمَ الشموليَّ أقل توصيفٍ له هو ديكتاتوريةُ واستبدادُ الحزبِ 
> الواحدِ على رأسِهِ الشخصُ الواحد - سواء أكان هذا الحكمُ 
> أيديولوجياً أو عشوائياً - وهو أبعد مايكون عن أيِّ نظامٍ سياسيِّ 
> ليبراليِّ من أنظمةِ العصرِ الحديث ..
> 
> ولا شك أنَّ هذا النظامَ- الشمولي - قديمٌ قِدم التجربةِ البشريةِ .. ربما 
> ...






> *هنوووءة
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> إن البحُثَ عن الصورةِ المناسبةِ لحلِّ إشكاليةِ الوضع الآن في مصر 
> - كما يرى المنتفعون القائمون على السُلطةِ في هذا الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائي 
> والقوى الخارجيةُ المستفيدةِ من وجودِ هذا النظامِ براجماتياً -  
> هو الذي ربما يدفعُهم على التجريبِ في محاولةٍ للوصولِ إلى صورةٍ تحفظُ لهم هذه البراجماتية ..
> وأعتقد أنَّنا الآن أصبحنا نستشعرُ كُلَّ محاولاتِ التجريب هذه ..
> ...






> الدفع الجماعى للتغيير هى ارادة الله وسنته فى كونه وشؤون خلقه ولكن عندما يفقد هذا الدفع الجمعى العقل وحسن التقدير للامور يصبح كارثة كبرى تأكل الأخضر واليابس ..حينما تحرك هذا الدفع غريزة الحقد والانتقام وتغيب عن تقديراته حساباته العاقلة وما كان سببا فى الاساس لتحريكه ودفعه على التغيير يكون هنا وبالا ونقمة أدعوا الله ان يحفظنا منها حكيم ...معنى ان تتحرك جماهير بكل هذه الحشود بلا عقل ولا تقدير حقيقى لموقف خطير أصبحنا جميعنا فيه سواء بإرادتنا أو رغما عنا هو قمة الانانية فى نظرى ..الحروب نفسها تأتى عليها لحظة تتوقف وتهادن وتمد موائد التفاوض ويفسح المجال فيها للعقل أن يقول كلمته ولكن أن نترك مقدرات أمة فى أيدى أناس مهما قلنا فى وطنيتهم وعمق انتمائهم إلا أننا الان لا نثق فى تقديرهم للموقف ولا يمكن نتركهم يعبثون بأمن وإستقرار هذا البلد ..
> اننا لسنا بأعداء ولم نكن للحظة فى حالة حرب مع بنى وطننا الواحد ولكن ان نترك الامور تذهب لان نتواجه مع قواتنا المسلحة ونضعهم فى هذا الموقف المستحيل بالنسبة لهم هو قمة العبث ..حكيم اننى اسمع من الان ومن قبل الان حملات التشكيك فى قواتنا المسلحة وفى مدى ولائهم لوطنهم ولشعبهم ..قولى بالله عليك اى إرادة للتغير هذه التى تعبث فى عقول هؤلاء الشباب ؟؟ كم سعدت بهم وبإنتفاضتهم ولكن هل تستطيع ان تضمن لى او يضمن لى اى أحد فى هذا العالم ان كل هؤلاء المتظاهرون على قلب رجل واحد الان ان كلهم يجتمعون على حب هذا الوطن ويبغون إستقراره ...أشك ...بل أشك كثيرا الان ...كل المقدسات سقطت امام اعينهم أصبح الكل خائنون وعملاء فى نظرهم حتى قواتهم المسلحة لم تسلم من الاقاويل ورمى التهم الى اين سنسير واى طريق نسلك سوى طريق الهلاك ..هلاك هذا الوطن ...مصر


*
جيهان

أهلاً بكِ ..

من فضلك اقري كلامى في الاقتباس عاليه كويس
وخاصة فيما يخص حديثي عن المنتفعين ..

اقريه كويس عشان تعرفي طبيعة النظام الشمولي العشوائي اللى حكم مصر في التاريخ القريب
الكلام هنا مش لمجرد الهذيان .. وانما لحاولة لمس ملامح الصورة جيداً
صورة هذا النظام الشمولي ..
كلامى عن المنتفعين انتماءًا ولا انتماءًا المقصود بيه اننا نشوف كويس احنا بنواجه مين
احنا بنواجه باختصار شديد ..
حزب أوحد على رأسه رجل أوحد 
بنواجه سلطة كلية متوزعة على سلطات جزئية احتكرت المفردات السياسية والإقتصادية والثقافية
ووضعا ايديها على كل منابر اصدار القرار وافرغت كل محتويات السلطات المدنية
ولانها شمولية عشوائية لاتحمل أي أفكار فقد عملت على تفتيت بنية المجتمع المصرى

وعليه فهذا النظام سوف يدافع عنه المتفعون اللامنتمون بأكملهم
وجزء كبير من المنتفعين المنتمين بالتبعية ولا قرار لهم ولا اى سلطة ..
فقط سينضم منهم من هم أكثر وعياً ويدركون أن المصلحة العامة لمصر فوق مفعتهم بالتبعية
وطبعا عددهم قليل جدا

يعنى احنا فى النهاية بيتصدى لينا عدد كبير جدا من المنتفعين داخل هذا النظام الشمولي العشوائي

واما تقرى المقتبس الثانى هتلاقي انه مش فقط هما دول اللى ليهم توافق براجماتى مع وجود النظام
وانما بعض القوى الخارجية من المؤكد ان لهم توافق براجماتى مع بقائه
ولهذا فهم يتابعون عن كثب اما بالاكتفاء بالمتباعة عند البعض او بالتنسيق مع النظام عند البعض الآخر ..

يعنى احنا بنواجه كتلو دجموية من المنتفعين واللى براجماتيا بقاء النظام لصالحهم
وهذا هو مايدعهم على التجريب حتى اننا اصبحنا نشعر برتابة التحريك
ولكنهم مضطرون ويدافعون هم الآخرون عن أنفسهم 

متخفيش من الجيش هههههههههههههه
يمكن ييجى بعرض تواجد مدنى وليس عسكري

وانما يصبح تواجده من الاهمية فقط لعدم وقوع الدولة في أيدى من لايرغبون وخاصة القوى الخارجية
المفردات كثيرة ياجيهان ومحتاجة محاولة للمس الصورة القريبة بشكل واعى
واستشعار الصورة الجديدة بشكل أكثر وعيا

اهو اتكلمت شوية بالبلدى كويس كده
تابعى معايا من فضلك ومش بس تتابعى وانما حاولي تلمسى الصورة*





*مِصْرُ*


*لسه خايفة ياجيهان ؟

مش يمكن ييجى الجيش ويعرض شكل مدنى مش عسكرى ...*

*
الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*




*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

[QUOTE=Masraaaaawi 5;1520338]


> *
> Masraaaaawi 5
> 
> أهلاً بكَ ..
> 
> كما جاء في مشاركتِك .. تقول أنَّه أصبح لدينا الآن حق الإختيار
> وهو أمرٌ لم نتعود عليه ..
> 
> دعني أسألكَ ..
> ...


*
أحمد

أهلا بكَ ..

بشكرك على تواجدك معانا وبشكرك على توضيح مشاركاتك السابقة
واضح انك قريت كلامى فيما يخص النظام الشمولي العشوائي اللى حكم مصر في الفترة الأخيرة ..

وعليه اسمح لي أن أسألك ..

كيف ترى المنتفعين فى مصر على التصنيف ؟
هل حقا المنتفعون فى مصر يقومون حالياً بهذا التجريب للوصول إلى حلولٍ تحفظ لهم هذا البقاء ؟
وإذا تحدثنا عن القوي الخارجية التي تتوافق براجماتيا مع بقاء النظام
هل هم ايضا يقومون بالتجريب حفاظاً على مساراتهم البراجماتية مع النظام ؟
وهل يقومون بالتجريب بشكلٍ منفرد أم بالتنسيق مع المنتفعين اللامنتمين هنا ؟*




*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الأول


يااااااااااا ...*






*مِصْرُ*

----------


## اليمامة

تنحى
تنحى
تنحى
الشعب عملها
والجيش
مصر رجعت كاملة لينا
تنحى
تنحى
يارب يارب..
خليت فينا الأمل
وصحيت فينا الحياة
تعيشى يا مصر




افرحوا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> جيهان
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> من فضلك اقري كلامى في الاقتباس عاليه كويس
> وخاصة فيما يخص حديثي عن المنتفعين ..
> 
> اقريه كويس عشان تعرفي طبيعة النظام الشمولي العشوائي اللى حكم مصر في التاريخ القريب
> ...


مش خايفة يا حكيم 
ان شاء الله الجيش يبقى على مستوى المسؤولية ويكون عند حسن ظننا كلنا وماتكونش حكومة عسكرية 
والله عشت يوم من اصعب ايام عمرى ..انا مانمتش من امبارح من كتر القلق والخوف 
الحمد لله ..الحمد لله

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> عارفة يا جيهان قصدك..وفاهمة تماما موقفك..وشايفة..ومعلش بقى النت فاصل عندى..وداخلة حلمنتيشى زى مانتى عارفة..فاستحملينى..
> وزى مانتى قولتى بالضبط..مصر أكبر من حسنى مبارك وخلينى أقولك أكبر كمان من شوية متسكعين ..وشوية مهلهلين بيطلعوا فى الزفة..
> بالنسبة للجيش..مين خونّه؟
> الجيش لغاية دلوقتى موقفه سليم..فى 52 مكانش فيه تجمهر شعبى بهذه الطريقة فى ميدان التحرير مثلا..الحركة كانت سياسية مستخبية فى عمقها مطالب ضمنية اجتماعية باسم الشعب..
> يعنى الجيش موقف كويس لغاية دلوقتى ومحايد وموش دى وظيفته اصلا انه يفض مظاهرات ويرهق نفسه ويكفى انه حافظ على المتظاهرين..
> نغمة التخوين أنا موش شايفاها عالية اوى..او يعنى ما شهدتش..وكل اللى شايفاه ممارسات طبيعة فى السياق نحتملها شوية من بعضنا..
> لكن الحقيقة يا جيهان مين كان يصدق اللى عرفناه من فساد وعصبجية وشللية ومؤمرات على عينك يا تاجر وبمنتهى السفور؟
> لدرجة انها توصل لإطلاق المساجين لمهاجمة الشعب..ولغاية دلوقتى برا..والشرطة تسيب البلد !!!
> سناريو ولا كان عمرى ممكن أتخيله لدولة شريفة..ولإناش شرفاء ومسئولين وأمناء !!
> ...



*ندى

أهلاً بكِ ..

عاوزين كلنا نبص على الصورة القريبة كويس
اقرى اللى كتبته وكلنا اللى عنده ملامح شايفها يقولها لينا كلنا
عشان منها هنعرف ملامح صورة مصر اللى مفروض نرسمها ..*

*
الأول

ياااااااااااا...*




*مِصْرُ*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ندى
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> عاوزين كلنا نبص على الصورة القريبة كويس
> اقرى اللى كتبته وكلنا اللى عنده ملامح شايفها يقولها لينا كلنا
> عشان منها هنعرف ملامح صورة مصر اللى مفروض نرسمها ..*
> 
> *
> ...


المبدع حكيم عيووون
أهلا بك
طبعا أنا راجعة 
أتكلم كتير أوى
فى الطرح العبقرى اللى سردته وطرحته كعادتك
بس أصلى..
أصل أنا دلوقتى موش عارفة أعمل ايه..
أنا لاتنطط..
أنا موش...أنا..
يعنى فين ايدى
طيب فين عينى..
طب فين عقلى
طب فين قلبى
أنا موش لاقية حاجة فيا
انا فى بلبدى
احنا فى بلادنا
بلدنا بتاعتنا..فعلا..بتاعتنا..فعلا..بقت بتاعتنا؟
مؤشرات البورصة الأمريكية والأوروبية ارتفعت فى ثوانى حالا بمجرد التنحى
كل العالم فرحان..الدنيا هنا مظاهرات فرح
مفيش مكان فى الشارع
وأنا لازم انزل دلوقتى واولادى نغوص فى الفرحة..ونغوص ونغوص..
نكون وسط الناس..
معلش..
معلش
هارجع تانى..
لازم هاكتب هنا كتير اوى..
معلش أنا منفعلة أوى..
وكمان أصل أنا عمرى ما فقدت يقينى..
وانهاردة بالخصوص داخلت..لأنى حاسة..وفضلت موجودة لأنى حاسة
ودايما حااسة ومتيقنة فى مصر
مبروك لمصر الثورة السلمية..الثورة البيضاء ..الثورة النضيفة..
مصر حاضنة الشرق..وهاتفضل القيمة الشرقية الكبرى
ومحرك الشرق الأوسط
والعالم كله
كله..
معلش..أنا منفعلة..
هارجع أكتب تانى كتير 
كتييييييييييييير

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> واحد وطن .. ع الريحة ياابني وظبّطُه ..
> واحد وطن .. بس اوعوا حد يلخبطوا ..
> لو تعرفوا ..
> على كتفه يللا اتشعبطوا ..
> واللي سرق ..
> واللى نهب ..
> واللى افترا ..
> كُرباج ورا ..
> 
> ...



*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> واحد وطن .. ف القهوة رَشْرَشْ صُبحها
> واحد وطن .. في مراية قاعد جنْبها 
> واحد وطن .. أُمي وأُمك وامها
> شايلة الموسيقى والأسرار في عِبَّّها
> تحكي الحكاوي لابنها .. ولبنتها
> ع الكنبة قاعدة وكُلِّنا ..
>  نجري ننُط في حجْرها
> وتقولنا عن عُمرنا ..
> إنه حتَّة ف عُمرها ..
> ...





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ( واحد وطن ) 
> 
>  
> 
> واحد وطن .. ع الريحة حُب تقيل بــ وِش
> واحد وطن .. ف مرايته ..
> لابيخدع .. ولا بنغش ..
> 
> 
> ...





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ

*

----------


## سوما

بجد أحلى صورة فى عيونى دلوقت ..............
صورة مصر وهى بتسترد حريتها وكرامتها ,,,,,,, 
يا رب يا مصر تعيشى حرة دايماااااااااااااا... :xmas 1: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> أين الصورة ؟
> 
>     ربما لايستطيعُ أحدٌ أن يقيمَ تحليلاً موضوعيا لما يحدث الآن في مصر
>     وما سوف تؤول إليه الأمور ..
> 
>     شبابٌ ثائرٌ ضد العبث بمقدراته ومصيره ومستقبله
>     تياراتٌ سياسيةٌ ضد ومع على اختلافِ توجهاتها ومساراتها الواضحة وغير الواضحة
>     ترقب خارجي وبشكلٍ براجماتي
>     قد يقف عند مستوى الإكتفاءِ بالمتابعة
> ...


وهكذا آلت الأمور يا حكيم..
وهكذا مر الزمن..فى المفهوم الزمنى الضيق..وفى المفهوم التاريخى العريض..
تذكرت جيدا صدر موضوعك هذا.." أين الصورة ؟ "..
وشعرت - أتصدق - بالحنين..لأن أقرأ صدق اللحظة وقتها..واحساس المجهول المعذب..المشتاق..والمتلهف على الوطن..
وكنت كلما دلفت للقاعة..وفتحت أبوابها لتقع عيونى على سؤال " أين الصورة ؟"..أنتبه..وأنتظر..وأتفكر..فالصورة كانت بالنسبة لى غامضة..ليست غامضة بالمعنى الحالك المبهم..ولكن..مرتبة الملامح ربما..ولكنها كولاجية..وتتحرك..وتتفت..وتتركب..وتعيد التشكيل..صورا مختلفة فى ذهنى..
كنت أعمل فكرى جيدا فى هذا السؤال..
أو حدسى بمعنى أصح..استشراف المستقبل والغيب بنظرة آملة حالمة..تتمنى اكتمال الرؤية والحلم..
أستطيع أن أجزم لك الآن ومن يومها أن الإجابة لم تكن صعبة أبدا..على الأقل من ناحيتى..
فالصورة الأصلية كانت موجودة..والأصول كما تعرف هى المرجعيات..هى أعمق من كونها توصف بالمرجعيات ..هذا لأنها ثقافة مجتمعة لا يمكن احتوائها..هكذا كنت أرى الصورة جميلة على أرض مصر وممكنة..
واليوم ..اتضحت ما آلت إليه الأمور تقريبا..ومابين سؤالك وهذا الوضوح الذى عرفنا مكتساباته الجديدة..مر وقت..
وقت عزيز جدا وغالى..
وقت صعب خضناه جميعا..
وقت لا ينسى سجلناه نبضا هنا وذكراناً..
فما أجمل اليقين حين يتجلى ويسجل فى ذاكرة مشتركة بيننا وحية..
ويرسم منعطفاته نحو نور الحقيقة الراسخة ..حقيقة الوطن..وحقيقة الشعوب دون الدخول بنا فى منحدرات خطرة..
ما بين سؤالك وإجاباته ..
كان اليقين..وكانت الحقيقة..
وصدق قلبى..
وهكذا عدت لصدر موضوعك اقتبسه لأتماهى فى ثنيات الحدث الجلل الحالى..
وفى استرسالاته النابضة..البعيدة جدا جدا فى غياهب الذاكرة القريبة..
حنيين جميل..وجمال دائم مشوق ..قائم وجدته عندما عدت للطرح الذى تجلت بعض مقدراته..
وأفادتنى العودة فى أن أؤكد لك من جديد..رفضى لعمرو موسى وعدم تقبله مع احترامى الكامل له ولآرائكم..وهكذا كان رأيى الحقيقى منذ البداية ولازلت أستمسك به إن لم يكن بشكل أقوى..ربما لأننا يا سيدى صرنا أقوى ..وصار وعينا أعمق ومتطورا جدا خلال عشرة أيام فقط !!!

كما أننى لن أخفى عليك سرا أن موضوعك هذا بات أهم أطروحة نقاشية فى نظرى..فاليوم ..أو من بعد الليلة..يلزمنا أن ننتبه..وأن نعود أدراجنا من ميدان الحرية لنفحص ونتمحص فى مستقبلنا القادم..ولابد أن نكون على قدر المسئولية مثلما فعلنا واحتملنا وانتصرنا..وخاصة أن القادم هو المفترض ما يشغلنا اليوم..وهو فى أعلى درجات الخطورة والأهمية ولا يجب أن نستهين به لأن أمره ليس سهلا ولا يسيرا فى نفس الوقت ويتطلب منا المزيد من الدفع الجماعى والوعى الجمعى والتدقيق..فلم يعد هناك أى مقدرة على تحمل اى خسارات كبرى يا سيدى..ولكم نعد لنحتمل اى تجارب محكوم عليها بالإعدام..ولا وقت للتأخير ولا للتأجيل بعد اليوم..بل إننى أناشدنا جميعا وكل من يقرأنا أن نهتم منذ اللحظة أن نهتم بمصلحة الوطن ..بمصلحة بلادنا فوق ذواتنا نفسها..من أقل شىء قد يبدو تافها مثل الورقة الملقاة فى الشارع حتى العمل بأقصى ما أوتى لنا من قوة ضميرية فى كوادرنا الوظيفية وما حولنا ومع بيئتنا..كما أدعو كل أبناء مصر الأعزاء..وكل المخلصين وكل المهتمين بشأن البلاد أن يجتمعوا هاهنا ويشاركونا النقاش حول المصير الذى ستؤؤل إيه البلاد وما سنتقاسم فيه جميعا الآن فصاعداً..

بالمناسبة قرأت كل مداخلاتك القيمة جدا..وتماهيت فيها والتقطتها فى ذاكرتى ووعيى من أول مرة..أعجبتنى جدا لأنك دائما ما تعبر بمعرفتك الثقافية والروحية والوطنية عما نعجز كثيرا عن التعبير عنه..هذا حقيقى..فشكرا لك..

وأستميحك عذرا ..أن أعيد قراءتهما مجددا..حتى أستطع العودة كما يليق بثراء وعمق ما طرحت..
ولكننى..هههههه..أصدقك القول خائفة..لأننى ربما سأعود محملة بصفحات واسترسالات قد تدعو على الملل مثلما أطيل وتعرفون..فهل أعود..هههههههه..وأنفتح ؟!!!

معذرة..أنا سعيدة..وأكتب ببساطة على قدر سعادتى واحساسى بالحرية..فمعذرة على هذيانى الليلة..هذيان الحرية..
وأعتذر عن أى أخطاء كيبوردية..كعادتى..ههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم اطمئن لحديث انسان حدثنا عن الثورة وعن الصورة وملامحها -كما تفضلت  استاذ حكيم وعبرت عنها فى موضوعك هذا- سوى لحديث الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين  هيكل وربما كانت صدفة غير مقصودة انى قد استشهدت بمقولته فى احدى مداخلاتى  فى هذا الموضوع وكأننى كنت أستشعر ان تلك الطمأنينة لن تأينى سوى منه وعلى  لسانه ومن عقليته السياسية المتبصرة بكثير من الأمور ..

لقد كانت دائما قناعتى ان الله حافظ هذا البلد العظيم وخاصة جنده 

أخرج ابن عبد الحكم عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا فذلك خير أجناد الأرض فقال  :ولم يارسول الله قال لأنهم وأزواجهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة.
هذا بالاضافة لقناعة فطرية لدينا جميعا تخبرنا ان الخير غالب فى النهاية  وان دولة الظلم لابد لها من زوال ولو بعد حين ...هذا عن الاحساس والمشاعر  والتى لا تخضع لبراهين عقلية أو شواهد ملموسة خاصة مع غياب الحقائق او كثير  من الحقائق عنا اثناء متابعتنا لاحداث الثورة -التى مازالت قائمة  بالمناسبة -ناهيك عن انتشار الشائعات ومن قبل جميع الاطراف... كانت تنقصنى  القناعة العقلية والمنطقية المبنية على تحليل منهجى وعلمى للاحداث والاهم  فى نظرى ان يكون هذا التحليل مبنى على حقائق ومعلومات موثوق بها ولا تقبل  الشك ...وجدت كل هذا فى حديث الاستاذ هيكل ...،،  


اسمحلى ان الخص لكم هنا ماجاء فى هذا الحديث الذى كان فى احد البرامج  التليفزيونية ومع اعلامية اقدرها واحترمها كثيرا وهى منى الشاذلى علنى  استطيع بهذا التلخيص ان انقل لبعض القلقين -وقد كنت منهم  :xmas 29: -نفس هذه الطمأنينة التى تملأنى الآن لمستقبل مصر ..

فى البداية أعرب الكاتب الكبير عن انه كان يخشى ان يستخدم الجيش ضد الشعب  أو يحدث انقسام فيه بين موالى ومؤيد للنظام واعتقد هذا ما كنا نخشاه جميعا  وخاصة عندما اصر المتظاهرون على الذهاب لقصر الرئاسة وكانت الاحتمالات قوية  لوجود مواجهات دامية يكون الجيش طرفا فيها مما يسبب ليس فقط شقاق وانقسام  بين الشعب والجيش ولكن أزمة ضمير كبيرة للجيش الذى يعتبر أول أولوياته هى  حماية هذا الشعب وشرعيته وليس قمعه أو قتله ..كان الرهان كبيرا ولكن حسم  لصالح الشعب وانحاز الجيش للشعب فى النهاية والحمد لله 

أيضا التخوف الذى اعترانا جميعا واعترانى انا شخصيا من مصير انتقال السلطة  للجيش وخوفى من تكرار نفس سيناريو ثورة يوليو وضح الكاتب الكبير ان الامر  هنا مختلف لان هذه الثورة هى ثورة الشعب وقد ساندها الجيش وليس العكس كما  حدث فى ثورة يوليو ايضا ولان الشعب هو من انتزع شرعيته ممن اعطاها له فى  يوم من الايام بالارادة والتصميم او بإختصار الثورة فإنه لن يستطيع احد ان  ينزعها منه مرة ثانية لانه قادر على استردادها فى اى وقت شاء ..وما الجيش  الا مؤسسة عهد لها بأمانة الانتقال ...

أيضا تمسك الكاتب الكبير ان لا نبقى لحظة واحدة بدون دستور وان نستخدم  الدستور القديم للانطلاق منه وتكوين دستور جديد بكافة التعديلات الجديدة  والتى يرضاها الجميع ...

نقطة هامة أكد عليها ايضا وهى ضرورة الاستعانة بكافة الكفاءات لاننا فى  مرحلة لا نستطيع فيها ابدا ان نقصى كفاءة او امانة طالما اثبتت نزاهتها اذا  لا وجود لما كان يسمى بالعهد البائد واننا لابد وان ننظر للمستقبل ولا  ننشغل كثيرا بالماضى ...

حرص ايضا على توضيح حقيقة هامة وهى اننا لم نكن ننجز تقدم ملموس كما كان  يوهمنا النظام السابق ولكن كنا نتقدم بقوة الاشياء او القصور الذاتى  الطبيعى لفعل امة بكل هذا العدد ولكن غيرنا وضرب مثلا بكوريا الجنوبية كانت  تتقدم بإرادة التقدم لذا سبقتنا وتفوقت علينا بمراحل ...


حصر عتابه للرئيس حسنى مبارك فى امرين (وبالمناسبة فقد كان غاية فى النبل  فى هذا ولم يسعى ابدا للنيل من شخصية الرئيس كما فعل الكثيرون رغم حالة عدم  الود الواضحة التى يكنها نحوه والتى ظهرت فى حديثه ...هكذا يكون العظماء)  وهما اساءته لروح النظام الجمهورى مرة حينما تعمد ان تطول فترة ولايته كل  هذا الوقت وايضا حينما اسس لمشروع التوريث وسعى لتفعيله جاهدا وضاربا عرض  الحائط برغبات الشعب ...


اشار للشرطة ووصفها بأنها كانت مجرد اداة فى يد النظام وانها مثلها مثل اى  مؤسسة تحركها ارادة سياسية وقد كانت تحركها ارادة سياسية فاسدة وعندما ذهبت  سيذهب معها فساد هذه المؤسسة وتعود لدورها الحيوى والهام فى حفظ امن الشعب  وليس النظام كما فى السابق...


اكد مرة اخرى على ان المؤسسة العسكرية التى تحكم الان هى موجودة لتأمين  فراغ وانتقال للسلطة وحفظ الامن وانه لا خوف من قفزها على الحكم كما اشار  ان فترة الارتباك التى نعيشها الان هى وجوبية نظرا لحالة الركود السياسية  الطويلة التى كنا نحياها وانها قد تطول لهذا ولكنها ستنتهى فى جميع الاحوال  وانه يريد ان يتشارك الشعب كله فى صناعة مستقبله مع توافر الامان وهذا ما  سيوفره الجيش ... وتفهم طبيعة القلق الذى نعيشه كلنا وقال انه افضل كثيرا  من الاطمئنان ..


ايضا ابدى ملاحظته على حالة الحوار التى اقامها النظام مع بعض الاطراف وذكر  ان الهدف منها كان طمأنة العالم الخارجى انه لا يزال مسيطرا على الموقف  ...

وذكر ان امريكا ربما تكون راضية على التغيير ولكن قلقة بشان طريقته وهذا ما  تتحفظ عليه لانها دائما تريد التغيير الذى تختاره هى وترضى عنه وليس الذى  ترضى عنه الشعوب وتأتى به ارادتها الحرة 

ايضا اشار ان امريكا قاتلت كثيرا لتغيير عقيدة الجيش وتحويلها لتكون القضاء  على الارهاب بعد حرب اكتوبروهذا مارفضه الجيش المصرى بشدة وهذا يحسب له  ويزيد من عظمته فى عيوننا بكل تأكيد 

وصف ثورة الشباب بانها ليس لها مثيل بين ثورات الشعوب وتميزها الاساسى جاء  من كونها موصولة بأدوات العصر والانترنت وشباب الفيس بوك وانها لا تتشابه  حتى مع ثورة تونس ...واعرب عن تمنيه ان يكون النظام الحاكم فى البلاد هو  النظام الجمهورى البرلمانى وانه لابد وان تطور الاحزاب وتواكب العصر وتدعها  من التشبث بالماضى لان ضروريات المرحلة تقتضى هذا وانه لا مجال لسلبيتها  السابقة والتى جعلتها جزءا من الحياة السياسية الفاسدة التى كنا نعيشها  وانتهت الان ...

واكد ان الضمانات الموجودة لعدم سيطرة الجيش او تخوفنا من سيطرته على الوضع لفترة طويلة او للابد هو 
اولا القوى الشعبية ووجودها الدائم وتنبهها وايضا المخزون والمكبوت  والتراكمات التى انفجرت فجأة ولا عودة لحالة السلبية التى كنا فيها مرة  اخرى ...

وعبر عن خوفه من حالة التشوهات السياسية التى قد يسببها هذا الانفجار وقفز المتلونين على الموقف السياسى وتشويهه ...

مشكلة الرئيس فى نظره ان مهنته كطيار حتمت عليه ان يتعامل بمنطق الارقام  والعدادات وفى رأيه ان السياسى يحتاج لتفهم المعانى المطلقة والقوى المؤثرة  والمحركة للاحداث و تكون غير ملموسة اى انه يحناج لرؤية شاملة وايضا ثقافة  واسعة ...واعرب عن دهشته من افتقاد الرئيس لملكة سرعة التصرف خاصة وانه  طيار وانه كان ولابد ان يتخلى عن هذا البطء فى التعامل مع الاحداث الاخيرة  ..
ورغم ذلك شدد على الا نكون منتقمين مهما كانت الاسباب لانه فى النهاية  واجهة كبيرة لمصر واهانته اهانة لنا جميعا كبلد عظيم وحضارى وفى النهاية  أكد على تمنيه ان يعود صوت الحوار فى هذا البلد 

الأستاذ العظيم محمد حسنين هيكل 
أشكرك
أشكرك
أشكرك

 :f2: 

كما أشكرك أيضا أستاذ حكيم عيووون ان افردت لنا هذه المساحة الرائعة لعرض وجهات نظرنا ورؤانا حول هذه الثورة العظيمة ...تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> وهكذا آلت الأمور يا حكيم..
> وهكذا مر الزمن..فى المفهوم الزمنى الضيق..وفى المفهوم التاريخى العريض..
> تذكرت جيدا صدر موضوعك هذا.." أين الصورة ؟ "..
> وشعرت - أتصدق - بالحنين..لأن أقرأ صدق اللحظة وقتها..واحساس المجهول المعذب..المشتاق..والمتلهف على الوطن..
> وكنت كلما دلفت للقاعة..وفتحت أبوابها لتقع عيونى على سؤال " أين الصورة ؟"..أنتبه..وأنتظر..وأتفكر..فالصورة كانت بالنسبة لى غامضة..ليست غامضة بالمعنى الحالك المبهم..ولكن..مرتبة الملامح ربما..ولكنها كولاجية..وتتحرك..وتتفت..وتتركب..وتعيد التشكيل..صورا مختلفة فى ذهنى..
> كنت أعمل فكرى جيدا فى هذا السؤال..
> أو حدسى بمعنى أصح..استشراف المستقبل والغيب بنظرة آملة حالمة..تتمنى اكتمال الرؤية والحلم..
> أستطيع أن أجزم لك الآن ومن يومها أن الإجابة لم تكن صعبة أبدا..على الأقل من ناحيتى..
> فالصورة الأصلية كانت موجودة..والأصول كما تعرف هى المرجعيات..هى أعمق من كونها توصف بالمرجعيات ..هذا لأنها ثقافة مجتمعة لا يمكن احتوائها..هكذا كنت أرى الصورة جميلة على أرض مصر وممكنة..
> ...



*ندى

أهلاً بكِ ..

إنتى تدخلى في أى وقت تزيدى الموضوع ثراء
أدخلي وماتخفيش وزودي جرعة الملل ههههههههههه
إحنا محتاجين النهاردة شوية ملل عشان نشوف كويس*





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## hanoaa

حكيم
وحشتنى أوى واحد وطن
كنت بشم فيها ريحة مصر
وحشتنى 
كنت بحب أقراها 
و بستناها
و بنفعل بيها و معاها

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم
> وحشتنى أوى واحد وطن
> كنت بشم فيها ريحة مصر
> وحشتنى 
> كنت بحب أقراها 
> و بستناها
> و بنفعل بيها و معاها


*هنوووءة

أهلاً بكِ ..

هوا احنا يعنى هنتحايل عليكى عشان تقولى وتكلمينا عن الصورة اللى شايفة ان مصر لازم تكون عليها
ههههههههههههههههههه
ادخلي وهنجيبلك مضاد حيوي ضد الأنفلونزا ..
ادخلى قولى وماتخفيش بشكل بسيط اتكلمى عن احلامك حتى اللى بتتمنيها لمصر ..
اتكلمى عن واحد وطن جديد شايفاه وعاوزاه ..*





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" أين الصورة "*
*

نعم أين الصورة ؟ .. سؤالٌ ليس للبحثِ عن إجابةٍ .. 
ولكن للعملِ على تكوين إجابةٍ ..
 دفعاً جماعياً وبوعيِّ جمعيِّ عليه أن يلمسَ ملامحَ الصورةَ القريبةَ 
للتاريخِ المصريِّ القريب ..
بكلِّ مافيها من تفصيلاتٍ كبيرةٍ وصغيرةٍ ليعملَ على تغييرها بالكامل ..

- ملامحُ صورةِ الحكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ
هذه الملامحُ التي أكلت عيوننا وأرواحنا وقلوبنا وعقولنا 
وعشناها تجربةً حدَّ الموت ِانعكست علينا تفتيتا
تحت سطو’ الإستغلالِ والإستعباد والتفريغِ العقليِّ والروحيِّ .. 

هذه الملامحُ التي احتكرت كُلَّ أنساقنا 
الإجتماعيةِ وعملت على تحريكِها نحو العشوائيةِ وتفتيت بنيتِنا 
المجتمعيةِ ..

هذا الحُكمُ الشموليُّ الذي احتكر لنفسه السُلطةُ السياسيةَ 
وجرَّدنا من أيِّ دورٍ أو حتى ممارسةٍ لها
واستمر يعمل طيلة الوقتِ على تفريغنا من الوعيِّ السياسيِ والمدني ..

هذا الحُكمُ الشموليُّ الذي احتكر الإقتصادَ متجها به نحو هاوية اللاإنتاج 
والتفتيت في اتجاهِ الإستهلاك مروراً بكلِّ تفصيلاتِ النهب والسطو التي عرفناها وعانينا منها
والتي سوف يتكشف أمامنا المزيد مما لم نكن نعرفه  ..
- الإحتكارُ الإقتصاديُّ الذي سوف أتحدثُ عنه لاحقاً -

هذا الحكمُ الشموليُّ الذي احتكر الثقافةَ واعتلى كلَّ منايرها
ووضع قبضتَه على كُلَّ المفرداتِ المُنتجةِ للثحريك الثقافيِّ متوجهاً 
بها نحو اللاهويةِ واللاإنتماء
- الإحتكارُ الثقافيُّ الذي سوف أتحدث عنه لاحقا أيضاً -

هذه الملامحُ التي لابد وأن تتغير ..
- الملامحُ المُشَوَّهةُ .. ملامح صورةِ الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ في مصر-
من داخلنا سوف تتغير لابد وأن نتغيرَ .. 
من داخلنا لابد وأن نعيدَ ملء أرواحنا وعقولنا وقلوبنا بمفرداتٍ 
جديدةٍ بحسٍ جديد بوعيِّ جديد .. 
بإرسالٍ يخرجُ من وعيِّ جمعيِّ نستقبلُهُ حريةً تدفعُنا على إرسالٍ 
جديدٍ في تفاعلٍ ديناميكيِّ من التغيير التصاعديِّ
كي نرسمُ ملامح أخري مغايرةً تماماً ..

لي عودة 

للحديث عن .. 

" الإحتكارُ الإقتصادي "
*





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## hanoaa

و الله يا حكيم مش كده
أنا بس فعلا مشوشه
مش عارفه ارسم حتى أبعاد الصورة و لا خطوطها العريضه
لسه أفكارى متلخبطة
محتاجة بس تترتب علشان أقدر أحط أبعاد الصورة
فين واحد وطن بقى

----------


## اليمامة

*" ولقد كرمنا بنى آدم وحملناهم فى البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير مما فضلنا تفضيلا " الإسراء 70

المبدع ..حكيم عيووون

تحية محملة بنسمات الحرية وألوان الراية المصرية..
مصر..
معبر الشرق..وجسره الحضارى الممتد..
وشريان الأمل والحيوية ..
والحياة..
كانت ولاتزال فسيفساء من الأزمنة التاريخية التى شهدت تعدد الحضارات وتعايشها وتسامحها..بحضارتها الأصلية الخالدة التى لانزال لليوم تحمل جيناتها السامقة فينا..وثقافتها ومدهشاتها..
حتى دمائنا نفسها على ما يبدو أنها ترفع الأعلام منذ أن نتشكل نطفة فى البيت البيضاوى الآمن..أحمر وأبيض وأسود..ألوان أساسية ترمى للحرية..

" كل الزهور تتفتح.."

تحية طيبة إليك سيدى..وبعد ،

من حسن الحظ أن مثل هذا الموضوع القيم طُرح..استمتعت كثيرا بمداخلاتك فيه إذ رفعت علينا هكذا عقيرتك..فأبدعت فى هذا الطرح الذى يبدو ربما أكاديمى ولكنه إبداعى من الدرجة الأولى هذا لأنه لا مثيل له..لم أر ولم أقرأ عن نفسى له مثيلا ..ومثل هذه التحليلات البديعة من قبل..والحقيقة أن المختزن فى وعيك وثقافتك مرتفع جدا ..وحقيقى جدا..فهنيئا لنا وجودك بيننا..بكل هذا المخزون الثقافى والإبداعى والروحى جدا جدا الذى تتحفنا به دوما وتدهشنا..فأنت تعلمنا يا سيدى كيف نحب هذا الوطن وننتمى له فعلا وقولا..وكيف نحلم فوقه..ونحن نستجب لإخلاصك لأننا نستشعره ونستشعر رصانة مخيلتك واحترامك لذواتنا ..أنا لا أمتدحك بالقصد..صدقنى..ولكننى فخورة بمصريتك..وهؤلاء هم المصريون النجباء كما يجب أن نفتخر بهم وبأنفسنا وأن يكونوا قدوة لنا..ثم أننا فى أمس الحاجة اليوم لمثل إيجابية تعمل على الدفع الجماعى.." الدفع الجماعى "..هذا التوصيف الحى جدا خاصتك..فى ظل آراء وأجواء مازلت تتغمد هذه الثورة المباركة بالرحمة..للأسف..
فشكرا لك على هذه الحصرية التوعوية التى لا يستطيعها غيرك..وهذه الفرادانية ..علامتك المميزة التى لا تتكرر..من عادتى أننى أحب الإبداع وأعطيه قدره الكامل..وأقدس المبدعين وأعتقد فيهم – بالنسبة  لى -  أنهم فى مرتبة عالية جدا..يعزها الله عز وجل..ويستلهمون فكرهم من هذا الصنف الإلهى الشفاف والمتحقق..وهكذا أتوسم فيك دائما..

الحقيقة أننى سأنعطف من جديد إلى نفس المنطلق ..وربما بشكل اأكثر تيقنا واصرارا هذه المرة..نظرا لقناعتى الخطيرة اليوم بأهمية هذا المنعطف حاليا..مصطلح " المجتمع المدنى "..

ولكن قبل أن أستطرد فى الحديث ..أود لو أننى أعبر عن قناعتى وإعجابى بتصنيفاتك للحكم الشمولى الذى جاء على التوصيف الأيديولوجى والعشوائى..وأراك محق تماما فى هذا التوصيف وما تبعه من شرح موجز وجميل وواقعى عن ماهيتهما فى مصر..ونحن جميعا نعرف الغير مذكورة والتى تركتها لنا  ولنباهتنا " !!" هههههه..لأننا جميعا نعرفها فعلا من الممارسات العادية التى كنا نلاقيها..وقد أجدنى اقتنعت جدا برائع تحليلك لأننى بشكل أو بآخر أتيت بشكل عملى ربما دون أن أدرى على توصيفاتك هذه الدقيقة حينما عنيت أن ثورة يوليو 52 كانت تحمل هذه الشمولية الأيدولوجية والتى كانت كلما تقدمنا فى الزمن للأمام تتحول إلى أيديولوجية عشوائية على أيدى السلطة الأخيرة السابقة..

كما قرأت بتركيز وانتباه شديدين توصيفاتك للمنتفعين بنوعيهما على التصنيف المنتمى واللامنتمى..داخل إطرهم المركزية أو الجزئية وكذلك من هم خارج تلك الأطر من الأصل..

وفعلا .. أستشعر هذا الكلام جدا وأدركه فى عمق وعيى بشكل متخيل جدا أكثر منه نظريا وكأنهم فى غابة مطيرة..استوائية..متشابكة..لا تسمح بنفاذ النور ولا الهواء المتجدد النظيف ليطهرها ويجففها من البلل والرطوبة التى تؤدى بها إلى العفن حتى الفساد الكامل..وغالبا ما تبتلع فى أحراشها الكثيفة كل ما يحرك الحياة فيها على المعنى الإيجابى ..كل ما يثير فيها فعل التطهير..ولا تسمح إلا بحركة من يعرفونها جيدا ويحفظون أرجائها ومداخلها ومخارجها ومخابئها على سبيل التملك والإستيطان والتخريب ..هكذا كانت السلطة فى زخمها الفوضوى..فى مركزيتها التى تتشعب لأجزاء وأجزاء على الترتيب الأفقى المتنامى اتساعا..ظلما واستبدادا وتملك..كانت تلك الغابة هى قاعدة المنتفعين اللامنتمين بنوعيهم ..وعلى ترتيبهم المذكور فى توصيفك الحقيقى..

مضى فى الحقيقة على هؤلاء اللامنتمين حينا من ضعف الإستبصار بأهمية هذه الدولة الكبرى..حينا وصل إلى ثلاثين عاما من ارساء قواعد للتخلف والتخريب..عملوا على نشر عشوائيتهم التى لا تحمل أى فكرانية معينة..وإنما حملت فى ثناياها تجاهل مطلق أو مزيف لهذه الأهمية الكبرى..وأحيانا آتساءل كيف أننا اصطبرنا على أن نضع زمام وطننا العظيم فى أيدى هؤلاء المزيفون قولا وفعلا ..وتحملناهم..!! كيف كنا مدركين تماما محاولاتهم لتكريس هذا البوار الثقافى والإقتصادى والسياسى من أجل الإبقاء على سيادتهم وسيادة مصالحهم فى المقام الأول ومحاربتنا بكل الوسائل الممكنة من أجل أن يستمر وضعهم كما هو عليه..وسكتنا !! بل والأنكى هو ما كانوا يفعلونه على الثبات والتحضر وتعاون الحضارات ..وهو تسليم مفاتيح البلاد طواعية للمنتفعين اللامنتمين على الإطلاق على المستوى الخارجى..وصمتنا عنهم..كيف..كم كنا كرماء ومسالمون معهم..كيف كان عندنا من الأصالة ما كفاهم وفاض..!!

حاولوا أن يوهمونا بجبروتهم وبمنطق صبيانى أن التخلف قدرنا..حتى اتهمنا صرنا نتهم بعضنا البعض بالتخلف..ولكن هاهى هذه الثورة الحية جاءت فى التوقيت المناسب وإن كان متأخرا لتعلن براءتنا من مثل هذه الشنائع..وتوقظهم من ثباتهم وغفلتهم وامستوى العصابة المترامية الأطراف فى كل أنحاء الدولة كخلية الصراصير النشطة والجبانة والتى نهايتها المعروفة تكون على هيئة خبطات معدودة وسهلة من أحذية المنزل " الشبشب "..!

لعلهم فى هذه اللحظات أفاقوا من مخيلتهم التلفيقية وأدركوا أن التخلف الذى حاولوا استزراعه فينا وفى أراضينا ليس قدرنا كما كانوا يبايعونا الوهم..وينهلون من خيراتنا ويتركون لنا الفتات على الموائد..ولم يكن التخلف ولا هذا التدهور فى يوم من الأيام قدرنا..فالتخلف ليس قدرا أبدا لأى أمة أبناءها مخلصون وشرفاء..

ولازلت أزعم أن تجربة الهند ببعديها الإنسانى – الإجتماعى والسياسى خير مثال على ذلك وأن الفكر الليبرالى "  السليم  " والمدعوم بالمواطنة والعدالة والحرية والمحاسبية يمكن أن يكون محركا للتقدم ونحن نستحق هذا تماما بوعينا الفطرى وانسانيتنا واحترامنا لأنفسنا والآخرون..أقول نستحق هذا الفكر المدنى المتحضر..الذى سنمارس فيه أعلى مستويات التطور والتقدم لوطننا..وأعيد وأزيد فى هذه الفكرة مرارا لأفكك وأنقض تلك المقولات التى يرددها علينا البعض من شيوخ وفرقاء الفكر السياسى العتيق من أنه لابد من تحقيق قدر من التقدم والنضج حتى يمكن أن نصبح مؤهلين لممارسة هذه الديمقراطية ..فعلى العكس من ذلك..فى تحالفات حية وإجتماعية مثل الفقر والأمية الأكاديمية وتعدد الأعراق واختلاف الرؤى والمذاهب وكل ما نعانيه فى الإطار العادى مثلنا مثل أى شعب..لن نجد له بلسما مداويا سوى احترامنا واحترام حريتنا..والديمقراطية...

كما أود أن أشير فى معرض كلامى عن التجارب العالمية الحية الناجحة فى هذا الصدد والتى كانت تتشابه معنا فى الظروف تقريبا ..إلى اليابان..فاليابان مجتمع ذو تاريخ عسكرى وقبلى عريق..وصاحب أكبر ثقافة دينية..البوذية..وانظروا ما الذى أصبحت اليابان عليه اليوم وكيف أضحت من أهم الدول الإقتصادية فى العالم..بالرغم من أنها  عانت ويلات وخسارات الحرب العالمية الثانية وكلنا نعرف الإنتهاكات اللا انسانية التى تعرضت لها اليابان عندما تم إلقاء القنبلة الذرية عليهم..ومع ذلك..تحولت هذه الخسارات أو الكارثة الإنسانية ..بالمعنى الأصح إلى إتجاه آخر علمى وفكرى وديمقراطى واقتصادى ..اتخذت من عناصر مثل الديمقراطية والعدالة والمواطنة عناصر نجاح..واستطاعت اليابان أن تحول خلفيتها الحضارية إلى مكاسب سياسى وتوظيفات معاصرة يُنتفع منها..وهذا هو مربط الفرس..وأعتقد أننا يمكننا أن نتحدث عن الصين على هذا القياس..

وعلى أية حال أعتقد أنه أصبح هناك احساس عام لدى الجميع سواء كانوا من النخب والمثقفين والسياسيين وكل الفئات الموجودة فى مصر أو من المواطنين أنه قد آن الآوان للبحث عن سبل جديدة تفتح آفاق المشاركة السياسية وتبعث الحياة فمن أجل التنمية على كل المستويات..والإجتماعية أولا..وكل آت آت لاشك..كما كل الزهور تتفتح يا سيدى فى مواسمها المنضبطة..

ومازلت أصر على أن بداية الطريق هى الحرية..الحرية التى ولدت فينا منذ الأمس..لا أستطيع  أن أصف لك مشهد الناس وهم يجوبون الشوارع فرحا وسعادة أحرارا طلقاء..هكذا قالوا..أنهم لأول مرة فى أعمارهم يشعرون بمثل هكذا حرية..نعم ..نعم..كان لديهم احساس بالحرية يتعاظم بمرور اللحظات وليس الأيام..وسيعضد أكثر وأكثر وسيستمر كلما مر الوقت علينا..ولذا فإن هبة الله للإنسان هى الحرية..وليست هبة الإنسان للإنسان..وفى ماهية الحرية...تلك الكلمة المفتوحة المستعصية..أستشعر أن احساس الإنسان بأنه حر..ليس نتيجة لوجود قانون يحميه..فهذا وحده لا يكفى يا حكيم لرفع هذا الإحساس حتى الإخلاص فيه والإبداع وصولا للممارسة المسئولة..فالحرية لا تقيد..وتخرق القوانيين التى تقيدها..ولكن المهم هومن يدير الحرية  ويسهر على تطبيقها ويفصّلها..فالحرية هى المبدأ الأساسى لنمو كل شىء ناجح فى الحياة..قد تنمو من حولها الطحالب ..ولكنها سوف تموت..لأن الحرية أقوى منها..فالطحالب لا تعيش إلا إذا وضعنا حول الحرية قيودا وحدودا لأن هذا يعطى الفرصة للطحالب حتى تخنق الحرية..الحرية حرية..تنضبط من الداخل ولذا فهى باعثة نفسها وضابطتها فى نفس الوقت..ولابد من جهد إنسانى فى تقويمها بما يتوائم والإنسان..وهذا أمر يحتاج لعدالة ونزاهة وقوة ضميرية حية وعقلانية وادارة وحنكة وشعور وكثير..بالإضافة لثقافة فى المجتمع تدعم وتعضد وتعمل على تعزيز مكتسباته من الحرية والديمقراطية بالتركيز على تلك المكتسبات من خلال حوافز المادة غالبا أو على سبيل المثال وذلك ىحتى يستشعر الناس أن الحرية المنضبطة لها مقابل حياتى وعملى معين ومستحق ومترجم..ويدفع على الإستمرار..

لدينا تحديات فكرية وسياسية واقتصادية أعتقد أننا قادرون عليها..فهى ليست علامتنا وحدنا ولكنها موجودة فى كل الأمم حتى أمريكا التى ينظر إليها على أنها الدولة القصوى المتقدمة..وأعنى أن مجتمعنا نعرف أنه ليس مثالى جدا..ويحتاج لبعض تغير صحى ومطلوب وعادى..ولكنه يحمل كل المقومات بشعبه..ولابد أن نتوقع أن التغير المأمول لن يتحقق فى عشية..أو بين ليلة وضحاها..وأقول هذا مبدئيا حتى لا نيأس ولا نتوقع نتائج سريعة فورية ومن ثم نعود لنقول أننا لم نفعل شىء وأن هذه الثورة زادتنا خرابا..أقول وأؤكد أن الثمار المبدئية لن تظهر حلاوتها قبل خمس سنوات من العمل..من الآن..هذا رأيى ..ولذلك لابد أن نتوقع هذا الظرف وأن نعمل جاهدين نحو الأمام دون توقف..ونتثقف بالصبر وذكاءه..

نريد أن نحول شعاراتنا التى رفعناها فى ميدان الحرية إلى أدوات اتصال مباشرة وفعالة تقرب الشتات وتلملم الأجزاء التى حاولوا تفتيتها ..وكم كان رائعا من هؤلاء الشباب هذا العمل جنبا إلى جنب مع المثقفين الرائعين والمخلصين من أبناء هذا الوطن ليلة أمس وحتى الآن بفتح قنوات تواصل مباشرة حول اعادة تعمير وتجميل ميدان التحرير وتركه أفضل مما كان عليه أضف إلى المنحوتات والجداريات الجارى إبداعها تخليدا لذكرى الشهداء..وهكذا سنكون إجتماعيا..أتمنى ذلك..لا فوارق ولا حدود ولا حواجز بعد اليوم ..هذه الممارسات هى جوهر الفكر الديمقراطى الليبرالى فعلا..

بالنسبة للمنتفعين الخارجيين وأحب أن أدقق هنا كثيرا لإعجابى بالفكر والطرح..هؤلاء الذين كانوا يقتاتون على أجساد الشعب المصرى وحقوقه..بمساندة أعوانهم الداخليين حينما تلتقى المصالح وتثمل فى مواخير الفساد والتزاوج الغير شرعى بين السلطة والثروة والفساد المولود..أقول أن هؤلاء المنتفعون الخارجيون بالفعل كانوا موجودين ومعززين..ولايزالون على حافة المشهد منتظرين وواقفين حذرين على الأعتاب يراقبون ..وسيحاولون النفاذ من جديد لاشك كالعادة بحكم أنهم كانوا طرفا ثانيا وأساسيا فى تاريخ علاقتنا الطويل معهم..كما أراد لهم اللامنتميون الداخليون وعملوا على ذلك طول الوقت..فهل بين ليلة وضحاها سينطردون متسكعين خارج المشهد هكذا قابضين أياديهم على حمص المولد الوهمى !..لا أعتقد..ستظل المحاولات قائمة..بل إنها لم تنتهى بعد..وجودهم نفسه لا أزعم أنه انتهى..انهم متفقون ومتوقفون قليلا ليس إلا ..يفكرون..ويعملون بحذر..ويحاولون رسم الخطط والمداخل من جديد فى كل الحالات من خلال وضع البدائل والإحتياطات الإستراتيجية الممنهجة لقنص اى ثغرة..وكى يكونوا متأهبين تحت أى ظرف..وتحت أى موقعة..هكذا أرى فيهم..وإذا لم نعمل جاهدين يا سيدى على وضع الرجال المخلصين والمناسبين فى الأمكنة المناسبة وعلى أسس علمية ودقيقة ومختبرة أخلاقيا وانسانيا وقيميا ..لسوف نعانى من ويلات وضغوط ومغريات هؤلاء المنتفعون اللامنتميون الخارجيون من جديد وسيستفحل أمرهم من خلال شبكة العصابة فى الغابة المطيرة العفنة إياها ومن ثم يصبح اصطياد الصراصر بأحذية المنازل أمر لا ذى جدوى لأنه حتى الصراصير الغبية..تلك الكائنات القذرة " أخشاها جدا "..لها فكر..وتستطيع أن تدرك عملية التغذية الراجعة وتتخذ الإحتياطات التمويهية المناسبة والمتوقعة لأنها عرفت حدود عدوها..وآخره.. "الشبشب.."..

لذا وجب علينا وبشدة أن نكون حذرين جدا كما أشرت فى مداخلتى السابقة من الأجندات الأجنبية وألا تكون أولوياتها فوق مصلحة البلاد وأولوياتنا..وهذا سيكون محكما – المفترض هذا – لأن القائمين على مصلحة البلاد لن يكونوا منتميون فى هذه الحالة إلى أى فئة منتفعة لامنتمية فى ظل العدالة الإجتماعية والإنتعاشة..وبصرف النظر عن أى شىء..لابد وأن تتمثل القيم الوطنية واضحة ومخلصة دون مقايضات ولا مغريات مهما كانت..أليس هذا هو الإخلاص بعينه !! وهكذا يا سيدى كل مترابط ببعضه..الديمقراطية والعدالة والأجندات الخارجية..كله يدخل أو يخرج ليصب فى نفس الهدف..

والمفترض أن لا نسمح بأن يكون هؤلاء الخارجيون طرفا ثانيا أبدا فى مثل علاقة تربطنا بهم..ولا أى طرف على الإطلاق..ولا للتدخل فى شئون البلاد وفرض السيطرة ..نحن لسنا فى حاجة إلى طرف ثان يقايضنا ويرسم لنا مستقبلنا ويضع لنا الخطط التى تعمل على تنفيذ أهدافه..

انظر إلى أهدافهم البراجماتية التى عهدناها فيهم دائما وأدركناها منذ زمن بعيد..وشبعنا من توحشها والترحيب بها فى أيام هذا العهد الآفل..وبالمقايضة..يفعلون كذا فى مقابل كذا..يعطونا المعونة كذا فى مقابل تحقق الهدف كذا...توضع خطط البيت الأبيض لنا وترسم وهذا لوضِعنا تحت أى ذريعة وتزييفات وأوهام..ويقبلها المنتفعون إياهم المركزيون اللا منتميون تمهيدا لتوزيعها على المنتفعون الآخرون المتجزئون أو المهترئون..أقول يقبلونها بصرف النظر عن قبولها أو رفضها أو عما ستجلبه أو تسلبه أو تفعله فينا..مقابل التدخل المباشر وادارة الشئون بما يحقق لهم مصالهحم الرأسمالية والأمنية ويعزز نفوذهم واحكام قبضتهم على المجتمع المدنى الإجتماعى والأيديولوجيات والحزبيات والمنطقة بأكملها..وغالبا كان الهدف هو اسرائيل..اسرائيل الأهم..برغم وهميتها ووهميتهم..لا يمكن أن ننكر أن اسرائيل أخرتنا كثيرا يا سيدى بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر..عرقلتنا وعطلتنا وشغلتنا وغيبتنا فترات طولة بمساعدة الموالية الأم أمريكا ..عبدة اسرائيل..وكان كل همها الأول أن تحفظ لهذه الأخيرة أمانها وسلامها على حساب سياستنا واقتصادنا وسلامنا الإجتماعى..الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى لاشك كان له أثر سلبى كبير جدا علينا..

وهل ..يعنى.. يمكننا أن نتصور – يعنى بافتراض أننى واحدة من المتآمرين السيكوباتيين إياهم – أن دعوات الإصلاح والتغيير الديمقراطى التى كانت تلهث بهم أمريكا خلفنا بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة..عائد إلى دوافع إنسانية محضة..!!!
هل هذا متحقق فى عالم اليوم الذى تسوده المصالح الرأسمالية وضرب أى شىء يتعارض مع ذلك بالوسائل الناعمة أو غير الناعمة ..الحقائق والحسابات المنطقية والعادية جدا تقول أن دعوات الإصلاح الأمريكية قامت على اتجاه الصلح واحترام مصالح اسرائيل فى المنطقة..وحتى فى هذه الظروف نجد أن كل ما يهم أمريكا فى الوقت الراهن ومن خلال الأحاديث الإعلامية الصريحة والمعلنة هى سلام وأمن اسرائي واحترام معاهدة السلام وهذا هو مطلب اسرائيل الأول حاليا..

يعنى أمريكا تقول أن إصلاحنا الداخلى والخارجى فى يتمثل فى عقد الصلح المستمر مع اسرائيل فى حين أنه – ومن وجهة نظرى الخاصة – أجد أن اسرائيل هى السبب الأول والأسوأ فى عرقلة السلام والأمان والإصلاح فى مصر وعلى مستوى الشرق كله..

المشكلة أنهم تجاهلوا تماما وطول الوقت متجاهلين قضيتنا الأساسية بشأن الإستيطان الإسرائيلى التخريبى ومحاولتهم محو هويتنا وتصدير المؤامرات لنا..وكلنا تقريبا نعرف ونقول أن أمريكا هى السبب فى كل هذا..فى مصر وفى العراق وفى فلسطين وفى سوريا وفى لبنان والسودان وغيرهم..وكل هذا من أجل إسرائيل..فكيف كان بإمكانهم أن يستمعوا  - اللامنتمين - مخلصين إلى دعوات الإصلاح الأمريكية المخلصة !!!!!!!
 وحتى لو كان بعضها جيد فهل كنا نثق فى النوايا ؟ وحتى لو كان بعضها معقول ورائع..ما فائدتها وهم يحكمون القبضة ويستعبدون اللامنتمين الداخليين..يعنى ما يسقط يتلقفونه..وما يتلقفونه يعيدون تدويره وتصديره لنا..!

وهكذا على الدوام أجد يا سيدى علاقة المنتفعين الخارجين والداخليين ..اللامنتميين على السواء بعضهم ببعض..ولهذا لم نعد نريد..لم نعد نريد !!! لم نعد نريد أن نسمح بذلك وأن نتعامل مع أطراف لا تهتم أصلا بنا ولا بقضيتنا الأساسية وإنما تعمل طول الوقت على الإبقاء على تابعتها المدللة ومصالحها ...لم نعد  نريد..!!!

أما هؤلاء المنتفعون اللامنتميون المجزئون ..فأمرهم معروف..بمجرد أن يسقط مُغذيهم من اللامنتمين المركزيين..سيسقطون بالتبعية وهكذا السقوط يجر سقوط..وهذا يعنى أن هؤلاء اللامنتميون المركزيين سيسقطون معهم وأثناء سقوطهم سيجرون معهم المنتفعين الخارجيين..هذا  يتطلب مجهودا فى التحرى والكشف والوعى الشديد ربما..ولكنه حقيقى..أى السقوط نفسه..أليس كذلك ؟

دعنا الآن يا سيدى نخوض فى الإصلاح المتوقع وملامح الصورة..وأتمنى أن أفعلها غائرة عما قبل هذه المرة..ولكن دعنى مرة أخرى أشير إلى عمرو موسى..الحقيقة أننى أحلم أحلام مزعجة حيث انغمست ليلة أمس فى محاسبة نفسى عما إذا كنت أحمل عداء شخصيا وداخليلا من أى موقف للرجل من عدمه ..ههههههههه..والله لست أدرى لم أتحامل عليه هكذا..لا..أنا لا أقصد أن أتحامل عليه..أو أن أظلمه أو أن أهمش منه..أخشى أن أسىء للرجل فى أذهان أى شخوص هنا دون أن أدرى ولذلك فأنا أعترف هأنذا بأننى لا أقر حكما مطلقا عليه..بل إن وجهة نظرى برمتها قد تكون خاطئة تماما..ربما هو نوع من الخوف القلق من كل رجالات الحزب الحاكم المتساقط..أعرف..أعرف أنه ليس بالضرورة أن ينطبق الفساد على الجميع..وأعرف أن التعميم غير صحيح إطلاقا وغير موضوعى..ولكن صدقنى ليس بيدى ولا أقصد التقليل من الرجل..لذلك راجعت نفسى حتى لا أترك أثرا سيئا عنه فى النفوس وخاصة إذا ما أصبح رئيس للجمهورية..ونجح ..وهويلقى قبول من الجميع..فلا أريد أن يكون كلامى شوكة فى الزهرة الجميلة..الرأى الجماعى له الأولوية المطلقة ويقدر جدا والرأى الفردى أو الإحساس القلبى لاشك يتماهى فى حرارة الدفع الجماعى...كما أننى أخشى أن يشى بى أحدهم لدى عمرو موسى فيما بعد وبعد أن يصبح ذو سلطان وجاه أكثر مما عليه الآن ويهمس فى أذنه أن " ندى.." والأسم الحركى لها " اليمامة " ..هذا الإنسان العادى جدا والأقل من العادى..نفر من أبناء مصر قالت عنك كذا وكذا وكذا..ومن ثم أجد نفسى مستبعدة فى مكوك إلى خارج حدود الأرض..يظل يدور فى الفضاء إلى الأبد دون توقف..فأحببت أن أدرأ المفسدة التى سأجلبها لنفسى وأبعد عنى الشر المطبق إحتياطا وتعقلا..وألا تكون هذه هى نهاية حياتى فى مكوك تائه حول الكوكب المسالم المسكين..كوكب الأرض..هذا لا يرضيكم بالتأكيد ..أن أقضى البقية الباقية من عمرى فى هذا الوضع المطاطى..الشقلباظى..حيث تنعدم  الجاذبية الأرضية ..وأتعلق من أقدامى ..وهكذا حاولت أن أصلح من أفكارى ..فأرجو أن تطلعوا نزهاء ومخلصين .." أمزح..هههههه..أو لا أمزح..لا أعرف "..

مجمل القول.." لو اخترتوا عمرو موسى..أنا معاكوا يا رجالة..قلبا وقالبا ..شيلونى على الأكتاف علشان أقول..عمرو موسى يا بلاش..غيره مِعلم ماينفعاش..تمام كدا ؟ "

تعال الآن نتحدث فى عيون الصورة..تلك التى تحقق الرؤية الكاملة..وتجعل من المنظر نقيا..وإذا كانت العيون قوية وحادة فإنها سترى.. كل ما تراه جميلا..أو واضحا على ما أعتقد..لذا بدأت بالعيون..لأنها أخطر ما فى ملامح الصورة..

آه..معلش..أعتذر..
سأقوم الآن لأنه على ما يبدو توجد عناصر إنتقالية فى المطبخ يديروها المنتفعون الصغار..وأنا لن أسكت حتى أجد نفسى معزولة ومرمية خارج السلطة..
سأعود لنتحدث عن عيون الصورة..
أستميحك عذرا..
















*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *دعني أسالك حكيم*
> 
> *إذا أخذنا فصلا به 40 تلميذ*
> *ونقلناهم من الصف الأول الإبتدائي مباشرتاً إلى السادس*
> *ماذا تنتظر منهم .. مانسبة التلاميذ الذين يستجيبون للمعلومات الجديدة*
> *وما نسبة من لا يستجيبون .. وما ردود الأفعال المتوقعه منهم بشكل عام؟*
> 
> *أعتذر عن وافعيتي الشديده* 
> *مصر ليس كلها شباب الفيس بوك أو النت بشكل عام* 
> ...


*
فراسة

أهلاً بكِ ..

ماتحلمين به رائعٌ سيدتي ..
تحياتي لكِ ولهذهِ المشاركةِ التي جاءت من القلبِ وعياً روحياً ..
هكذا جميعُنا ..
نُلقي اللوحةَ القديمةَ - التي أهلكت أعيننا وأرواحَنا وعقولَنا وقلوبَنا ولم تكن دفعاً بنا إلى الأمام -
كي نأتي بلوحةٍ جديدةٍ نلمسُها بوعيِّ روحيِّ عقليِّ-  لوحةَ التغييرِ - ونحاولُ أن نرسمَ ملامحَ صورةٍ مغايرة ..


 ولأني أعرفُ أنَّكِ متابِعةً لما يُكتب هنا
أسألكِ ..

فيما يخص حديثي عن المنتفعين على اختلافِ أنواعهم توصيفاً من حيث الأساليب والغايات
هل نحن جقاً نواجه قوةً ستقومُ على الأقل في الفترةِ الحاليةِ بالتصدي لنا ولكلِّ مفرداتِ التغيير ؟
وذلك حفاظاً على مكتسباتِهم .. 

وإذا إتفقنا مبدئياً على أن هناك قوى خارجية تتوافق براجماتياً مع هذه الشريحةِ من المنتفعين هنا
ومن ثمَّ فأيُّ تغيير في النظامِ سوف يؤتر على هذا التوافق البرجامتي ..
هل ستقفُ أمامنا هذه القوى ؟ - إن تحركت مساراتُنا في اتجاهاتٍ يرون أنَّها ضد إستراتيجيتهم -
أم أنَّها ستحاول أن تعملَ على أن تتحركَ المساراثُ في اتجاهاتٍ تحفظ لهم مصالحَهم الإستراتيجيةَ
في المنطقةِ ؟ .. وفي هذه الحالةِ كيف ؟ وهو السؤال الأصعب ..

وأخيراً ..
هل علينا ومع التغيير أن نتعاملَ بوعيِّ سياسيِّ ونلعبُ سياسةً داخلياً وخارجياً ؟

*





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## سوما

> *سوما
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> مفيش حاجة اسمها إنك خايفة تدخلي الموضوع حفاظاً على عدم تشوهه بكلامتك ..
> حضرتك مش أقل من أي حد في الموضوع
> كلنا هنا سواسية بنحاول نلمس ملامح الصورة من خلال دفع جماعي وإرادة تسعى للتغيير
> كلنا بنفتح لبعض مساحات جديدة من الوعي ..
> 
> ...


أ. حكيم ,,,
بصراحة مش عندى صورة واضحة للى ممكن تكون عليه البلد ف الوقت اللى جائ ,,
بس الغريب انى متفائلة جداااااااااا للى جائ ,,, واترحت اكتر لما مسك المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المرحلة الأنتقالية دى ,,,
كنت بصراحة عايزة كده بالضبط ,,, يعنى الجيش هو اللى يمسك البلد ف المرحلة اللى جائ وتكون مرحلة انتقالية للبلد ,, وبعدها يتنقل الحكم لمدني ... لأنى أولا واثقة ف الجيش وافراده جدااااااااا ,,, وكمان حاسة ان البلد ف الوقت اللى جائ محتاجة صارمة شوية ,,, لاحظوا ان هيكون ف محاكمة للباقى النظام السابق من اعضاء الحزب الوطنى ورؤساء حكومات سابقة ووزارء ورجال أعمال فلابد ان تكون يد قابضة صارمة حازمة شريفة وعادلة للقبض ومحاكمة هؤلاء ايا كان اسمائهم ووظيفتهم .. وكمان لاحظوا أن ف الالاف من المسجانين الهاربين ف الشوارع وبيوتهم ,,,, ايا كان مسجون برئ أو مذنب قطاع طرق قتلة مغتصبي أجساد وحقوق ومزورين ...
وايضاً لوجود فجوة واسعة بين الشرطة والداخلية المصرية والمواطن المصري العادى ... فالمواطن يلوم الشرطى ويشعر انه ربما يكون خائن لقسمه وللامانة التى أعمل بها ,,,, وكان صاحب نفوذ ربما مستحق او غير مستحق ف النظام السابق ...!!
وبمنتهى الأمانة مش عايزة أشوف اى حد من النظام السابق وانا عارفة انه كان فاسد أدامى ,,,, هيكون بينى وبينه دم مصريين كتيررررررر..!!
فوجود الجيش هذه الأيام من وجهة نظرى هام وضرورى لمصلحة البلد والشعب لتقوية الروح الجديدة للمصرى وتصليح ما كان من النظام القديم ...!!
وربما بعد هذه المرحلة الأنتقالية التى أدعو الله تعالى أن تمر بأمان أتمنى أن أرى حكم عادل ديمقراطيي نزية مدني ..
فمنذ بداية الثورة وتفكيرى كان من سيتولى قيادة سفيتنناااااااااااااا لبر الأمان ,,, أهو عمرو موسي ,, الرجل الذى أحترمه منذ بداية تعارفى عليه كوزير خارجية مصر وكنت اشعر دايما بانه واجهة حضارية بشبوشة للمواطن المصري ,, أم الدكتور أحمد زويل نوبل العلماء ف مصر الذى كلما استمتع إليه اشعر بعلم متدفق غذير من هذا الرجل حتى الرأى السياسي الخاص به بناءاً ع فكر علمي بحت .. أم يوجد رجل مدنى ربما أكفأ من هذا وذاك وربما لا أعرفه لعدم مقدرتي بمتابعة كل العلماء والمشاهير الحكماء المصريين .....
فمنذ سنوات وانا متعجبة لماذا لم نستفاد من طاقات المصريين الذين يتولون قيادات رائعة ف الخارج ,, فكلا منا يعرف د. مجدى يعقوب ,, د. فاروق الباز ,, د. المعز عبد الفتاح ,, د. أحمد زويل ومنذ سنوات كان د. محمد البرادعى ...... وغيرهم ..... كنت أتساءل دوماً لما لا يمسك هؤلاء العاباقرة الذين يخرجون للعالم كل يوم جيل جديد وعلم غزيز شئ ف مصر ف مختلف المجالات ...!!!! 
كنت أتساءل اعيب منهم أو من داخل مصر أم من أمكانيات مصر المحدودة ف العلم والتكنولوجيا مقارنة بالخارج ...!!!
كنت لا أصدق قريبي الذى كان ف كندا مؤخراً وأخبرنى بان تقريبا من يضع الخطة التعليمية سؤاء للمدارس او الجامعات الكندية أغلبهم مصريين .... وكنت لا اصدق أقاربي ف ألمانيا عندما أخبرونى بان يوجد رجال أعمال مشهورين ولديهم مصانع وانتاج عالمي بألمانيا مصريين الأصل ....... لما ذا لا نستفيد من هؤلاء .... كنت وأتأكدت من ثورة التحرير 25 يناير بان المصرى مهما كان بسيط فهو مبدع ,,, مبدع ف اى شئ مهما كان بسيط فلماذا لا نستفيد من أبداع وفكر المصرى خاصة الشاب المتعلم الذى بداخله طموح وامنيات شخصية وعامة لنفسه ولبلده ...
مش عارفة ليه حاسة ان ممكن بالعلم بنتقدم أكتر واكتر نستفاد من الجزء اللى كان غايب عنا قبل كده ,,, يمكن لانى شفت وقرايت عن دول كانت لا شئ وبالعلم اتقدمت واصبحت من الدول المتقدمة ... تخيلوا بقا بلد التاريخ والحضارة اللى عمرها اكتر من 7000 سنة ومعها علم وفكر وفلوس من خيرهااااااااا كمان ,, ان شاء الله ساعتها هنكون من احسن وانجح الدول ..
يعنى ده فكري الشخصى ,,, مش مبنى ع صورة واضحة بس ممكن فى رتوشبداخلى منذ صغري معينة هى اللى مسيطرة ع تفكيرى ده ... وهى استغلال كل مصري له فكر وعلم ..... اكيد هيخدم بلده اكتر وبحب وهيبدع اكتر واكتر ف بلده .. مع توافر له الأمكانيات اللأزمة.
عارفة انى رغيت كتير وممكن اكون خرجت عن الموضوع بس سامحينى حضرتك اللى طلبت مني أتكلم ...تحياتى  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

حكيم
على فكرة انا متابعه تحليلك و محاولة رسمك الصورة
بس لسه الصورة مهزوزة بالنسبة لى
مش قادرة ارسم حتى خطوطها العريضة
و كل مرة بدخل الموضوع بقلبه من الصفحة رقم 1 وبرضه مش قادرة أرتب أفكارى
تفتكر حالة الإرتباك و التشويش دى هاتنتهى إمتى

----------


## اليمامة

*لنتصالح .. ونتسامح..

*




*أستاذى العزيز حكيم عيووون
أرجو أن تكون فى خير حال..
الحقيقة أعود محملة ببعض الشجن الشتوى الدافىء..من جريرة الأخبار والكشوفات التى تظهر للنور كل لحظة وتصفعنى على إحساسى بقسوة فى ألم صاعق ..
مبارك وسيرته..وأعوانه..
الحقيقة أننا لم نصل بعد لتلك المرحلة التى نتحرر فيها من بعض ذكرياتنا السيئة..ولا من العوادى التى مرت بنا..وآلمتنا.. حياتنا وراءنا..نجرها للأمام ربما فى محاولة لإحيائها وهى ذاتها الحياة..نحاول ربما استعادتها..فهل سنفلح عندما ننعم فى الحرية والعدالة والكرامة أن ننسى..ربما..ربما سيكون لدينا الكثير لننساه !!
أحقا !!..
أحقا  يمكن أن ننسى ذات يوم ؟!!

ربما لازالت حرارة فراق الرئيس تؤثر على البعض منا..وخاصة ممن كانوا يهونه ويعشقونه ويجدون فيه الرجل العظيم الذى حقق السلام للبلاد والإستقرار..بل إنهم لا يتصورون أنه سيأتى رئيسا غيره على مصر سيستطيع أن يقودها مثلما قادها الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك..
وأعترف أننى الأخرى كنت واحدة من هؤلاء التى كانت مشاعرها مضطربة..مشاعر اللحظة أو الثانية فقط.. وقت سماعى لنبأ تنحيه من فم نائبه عمرو سليمان..وهذه هى طبيعتنا ..فلا غرابة..طبيعتنا الشرقية العاطفية التى تميزنا وتميز قلوبنا ولا اعتراض على ذلك فطالما كنا إنسانيين سنظل طيبين..وسنبقى كذلك..وأذكياء العقول هم فى الأصل أذكياء العاطفة..هذه حقيقة..

المهم أن ما يحز فى نفسى ويجعلنى أستشعر هذا الشجن النادع الرقيق هو تواتر الأخبار والأسرار المنكشفة علينا بشكل جاحد جدا ومفجع..
أصعق..أصعق يا حكيم عندما أتصور مقدار الظلم الذى وقع علينا وكيف كنا محكومين بعقول عصابية لا قلب لها ولا أى وازع..عصابة ظلمتنا وأعيتنا ومرضتنا..تخبر كل الحوارات اليوم أن مصر بالفعل انتهكت انتهاك شديد..وسرقت خيراتها..وبددت..وعملت المخططات الغير منتمية عليها طول الوقت للتخريب والإيذاء..كم أنا حزينة على ما حدث..وما كان من سطو متعمد على مقدراتنا ومقدرات هذا الوطن..

إننى ببعض هذه الفضفضة التى أعنيها أكتب..ليس نوعا من الضرب فى الميت..فهذا أمر مكروه ومذموم فى حسنا وذوقنا الشرقى..ولكننى بعد أن عاودت الإستماع والقراءة للأحاديث والملفات المفتوحة اليوم والتى كنت أرجأ قراءتها بعض الوقت ..وجدتنى مثقلة بمرارة ..واحساس مضاعف بفداحة ما جناه قائد الطلعة الجوية على شعبه وأمته..بل وعلى معنى الكرامة الإنسانية عامة فى كل زمان ومكان..ومع الشعور بثقل المرارة والإحساس بفداحة الجرم..وجدت أن هذه الثورة يوما عن يوم هى المشعل الذى أضاء الكثير من ظلمات المجهول فى عالم الديكتاتورين وعقودهم الطويلة الثقيلة...إضاءة حية..ساطعة..لم تكن لتقدمها عشرات الكتب الناقدة ولا مئات المقالات المهاجمة..ولا آلاف المواد الإعلامية الموالية المسموعة والمرئية والتى اتخذت من هذا النظام وممارساته وعصره مادة غنية لها !!

ما أسمعه اليوم بالدلائل واقعيا ودراميا يقطع بوحشية تفوق كل ما تخيلته وتخيله المصريون عن حجم الشر..حجم الشر كان فظيع..مصعق..والأكثر من ذلك ونظرا لهذا الحجم المتسع..نما لدى احساس مفعم بالإستغراب حيال نمو هذا العالم الذى أفل واستفحاله ظلما فينا وبشاعة المرتكزات التى انطلق منها نحونا كالوحش الكاسر ..وحشية تكاد تكون مطلقة..

استحواذ وزير المالية الأسبق " يوسف بطرس غالى " على 65 مليون جنيه كانت مخصصة للمعاشات الشهرية ومكافأة نهاية الخدمة ..ومضاربته بهم تحت اسمه فى البورصة..كان هذا منذ خمس سنوات تقريبا..ولما خسر..اضطر وقتها ولعلكم تتذكرون معى هذا الخبر وقتها والذى مفاده رفع سن الإحالة للمعاش للعاملين بالحكومة حتى 65 عاما..وكان الهدف بالطبع من ذلك هو كسب الوقت..محاولة لكسب الوقت لترقيع هذا الخطأ والوفاء بسداد المبلغ فى خزينة الحكومة خلال الخمس سنوات ..استيفاءم كيف يا ترى..كالعادة من دماء المصريين ..من شقائهم..من استيلابهم..ومرضهم..

خبر آخر يقول أن معالى وزير الداخلية الأسبق " حبيب العادلى "..كان يقايض بعض السيدات على عقارتهم ..قصور بالتحديد وفِلل..إحدى السيدات لما رفضت صفقته..لفق لإبنتها قضية آداب وهددها بأنه سوف " يسيّب " عليها فى الزنزانة عدد لا يقل عن 15 فتاة سيريلانكية من المسجونات ..ومن الشواذ..لكى ينهشوها نهشا..فما كان من السيدة إلا أن تنازل وتذهب له منصاعة..وما كان من البطل بدوره سوى أن يقبل ضعفها وبعد ذلك أودعها السجن مع ابنتها وقد ماتت هذه السيدة من أسبوع تقريبا فى السجن..كان سيادته على ما يبدو من هواة جمع العقارات والقصور..تخيلوا أن لديه 29 قصر !!!
خطته العبقرية المنظمة التى أحرق بها وعلى أيدى رجاله وعصابته التى كان مُشكِلها إحتياطيا لوقت اللزوم..أقول أحرق بها أقسام الشرطة المصرية..وهرّب المساجين.. كانت خطة منظمة للغاية ولو تلاحظون أنها تمت فعلا بتنظيم وفى وقت واحد وليلة الجمعة ..حتى أنهم أتوا على أبرياء من جهاز الشرطة ممن رفضوا مثل هذه الأعمال وأشعلوا النار فى الأقسام بمن فيها ..

هذا المشهد يا سيدى ..




عندما استمعت له..دمعت عيونى..حتى البكاء..
بكاء الأسى والفرح فى نفس الوقت..
وكلما تكرر فى نشرات الأخبار وأنا هنا أو هناك فى أرجاء المنزل أشعر باختناق..لم أعد أريد أن أستمع لهذا التاريخ الماضى..لم أعد أريد أن أستشعر هذه المرارة السابقة وهذا الظلم الشديد الألم علينا..أمى تقول.. " مسامحينه يا بنتى  "..وأبى يقول " كنت أحبه..ولكننى مؤمن بعدالة الله..فإذا كان الله هو الفاعل وهو الكاشف..فهل نحزن نحن..ونشاكس بعضنا ونحاسب أنفسنا ونحن غير فاعلين..فإذا كان الله الفاعل..فهل نحن متآمرين..الله فعل يا ابنتى..وليس نحن..والله كشف ستر الظلم والطغيان..ومن عقوبة الله لبعض البشر أحيانا أن يرفع عنهم الستر فى اللحظات الأخيرة حينما يتهيأ للعبد أنه كاد أن ينجو وأن يضيع ظلمه فى الأرض..وأن يظل عواره مستور..يسترنا الله..ويظل يسترنا..ونحن ننعم بالستر ونتوغل فى المظالم كلما سترنا الله حتى يهيأ لنا أن ستر الله لنا بات فريضة وأننا لن ننكشف أبدا..حتى يرفع الله ستره عنا.. ونحن قاب قوسين أو أدنى من النجاة....سترنا الله جميعاً "..
اليوم نحاسب بعضا البعض..ونتهم بعضنا البعض..وهو فعل الله وحده..بعدما رفع الستر عن الظلم الفادح والبين ..فهل كشفنا نحن عبدا لم يرد الله له ستراً..!!!

أتنهد بمثل هذه الكلمات حتى نهدأ..وحتى نتعظ..وحتى نفهم..وحتى نسعد بالكشف الذى أراده الله لنا ..
أقول هذه الكلمات لأهدأ من الروع وأوضح أننا جميعا قد نكون على المستوى الإنسانى متألمين لما جرى كلية ولكننا لن نكون أكثر ألما لما عرفناه وسمعناه..ألمنا على الفراق والرحيل وردة الفعل الجارية لن يفوق ألمنا على حالنا وما جرى فينا وفى وطننا.. وهكذا سنة الحياة ودورتها..ولا أعظم من رسولنا الكريم حينما وافته المنية..واستمرت الحياة بخلافتها وموروثها..وبنا..

على قدر التأثر وبعض القلق..على قدر السعادة..فما حدث منجز على كل المستويات العملية لا النظرية فقط..ما حدث قيم جدا على المستوى الوطنى الصادق لا الشوفانى..
اليوم أنا أكثر سعادة بهذه الثورة..أكثر قوة بها وإيمانا بمكتسباتها وبما حققته..لقد ولدت فينا حياة..حياة لم تكن لتحدث أبدا فى وجود مثل هكذا طواغيت..

صدقنى يا سيدى..لم يكن ليرحل هذا النظام أبدا طواعية..أبدا أبدا..كان سيستمر مع أعوانه فى مص دماءنا..بعد أن استوحش..أى سبب منطقى يا ترى كان سيوقفه لولا هذا الضغط الشعبى وهذا العمق الجماهيرى الذى ثار واستمر وصمد حتى الموت..

لم يكن ليرحل إلا بهذه الطريقة..ومن يقول غير ذلك فهو بالتأكيد واهم..فالأحداث الكارثية التى نسمع عنها اليوم فاقت حديث النفس..أو وجع الضمير..أو التراجع خطوة..أو التوقف للحساب..استوحشوا..
وما حدث هو ما لزم.. وما لزم هو ما أراده الله لنا عز وجل..

آسفة على جرعة الشجن هذه ..وما هذا سوى اجترار لألمنا جميعا..وفرحنا الأكبر..وعودة الروح فينا..اجترار يضخ الحياة من جديد ويجدد الأمل..

شىء رائع جدا رأيته اليوم وأنا فى المدرسة..أحببت أن تشاركونى إياه..
" عم جمعة "..العامل..
طلبت منه أحدى المدرسات أن يغسل لها سيارتها المركون أمام المدرسة..انتفض الرجل الطيب الجميل على غير عادته وهو يقول لها " لا يا أستاذة "..."..معلش..هاغسلها منين..جبتيلى مية..يا أستاذة  احنا عايزين نحافظ على كل نقطة مية..المية اللى هنا دى موش بتاعتنا..دى بتاعة الدولة..ودى مية الحكومة..وموش عايزين نبهدل الحكومة "..
تصوروا !!!
ليتها تكون دعوة لنا جميعا لأن نحافظ على قطرة المياة من الحنفية والتى تضيع هدرا..هذه أصبحت مواردنا وامكانياتنا وامكانيات بلدنا..والحفاظ على أى شىء يهدر منا مهما كان بسيطا..
المهم ابتسمت له وأنا أرفع له إبهامى علامة الإمتياز.." الله ينور عليك يا عم جمعة .."..
هذا الرجل البسيط يا سيدى..تصور كيف هو فكره..وكيف أصبح شعوره اليوم !

حب الوطن تفجر من قلوب الناس..الناس سعيدة جدا..لا تفكر فى القادم لأنها تعرف من وجيب قلوبها الحر ..الذى لا يعانى أى ضغط حالى..أن القادم ..مهما كان..لن يكون أبدا أسوأ مما مضى..فعلا..هل يمكن أن يكون القادم أسوأ مما مضى..لا أعتقد يا سيدى..سننسج القادم بأيدبنا..بأيدينا نحن سننسجه..يارب..

فلقد سال الحب من القلوب والإخلاص لهذا البلد..هذا الحب الذى كان معطل..عطلوه وفرغوه من الإنتماء..ولكنه أخيرا انطلق من عقاله بالسلامة..بعد رحيل من آذونا طويلا..عاد الحب ليتغنى خوفا وحرصا لهذا البلد وأمانا فيه..ومشكلاتنا وسلبياتنا لاشك  ستقل وسنعمل على معالجتها صادقين ومخلصين..
هل مثل هذا الإنسان المصرى البسيط " عم جمعة " فى حاجة لأن نعلمه معنى التحضر والديمقراطية والأمانه ؟!
هل هذا الرجل الأمّى لا يمتلك الوعى الكافى ؟!
الحمد لله يا سيدى..وغفر الله لنا جميعاً..*






...

لم أقل بعد ما كنت أود أن أقوله..ربما عدت..

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة*
> 
> *أهلاً بكِ ..*
> 
> *ماتحلمين به رائعٌ سيدتي ..*
> *تحياتي لكِ ولهذهِ المشاركةِ التي جاءت من القلبِ وعياً روحياً ..*
> *هكذا جميعُنا ..*
> *نُلقي اللوحةَ القديمةَ - التي أهلكت أعيننا وأرواحَنا وعقولَنا وقلوبَنا ولم تكن دفعاً بنا إلى الأمام -*
> *كي نأتي بلوحةٍ جديدةٍ نلمسُها بوعيِّ روحيِّ عقليِّ- لوحةَ التغييرِ - ونحاولُ أن نرسمَ ملامحَ صورةٍ مغايرة ..*
> ...


 
*اشكرك لتشجيعك وردك الرقيق حكيم* 
*وأهنئك وكل مصر وشعب مصر بنهاية عهد من القهر والظلم* 
*وبداية جديدة ربما نستطيع معاً أن نرسم لوحتها* 
*مؤكد متابعة حكيم وقرأت كل ماكتبت فأذن لي أن أستعين بفرشاتك* 
*ربما أستطيع أن أرسم معك خطاً أو أضيف لوناً فقط لكي أتعلم منك* 
*كبف نستطيع أن نرسم معاً أجمل لوحة لمستقبل مصر..*  
*أعجبني تعبيراً رائعاً قلته في سياق كلامك وهو (قمع الروح)* 
*نعم حكيم ما مُورِس ضدنا من خلال الأنظمة السابقة هو قمع وقهر وسجن للروح* 
*تبعه عجز في الفكر وعدم القدرة على إعمال العقل* 
*نعم .. عمل النظام على أن يهوي بنا إلى الحضيضِ الفكريِّ* *والتخلفِ النسقيِّ سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافيا ..*

*ولكنك الآن تجبرني على إعمال عقلي حكيم ..*
*فأحاول أولاً أن أنطلق بروحي .. فلو أطلقنا روحنا ستتحررعقولنا* 
*هل نحن حقاً نواجه قوةً ستقومُ على الأقل في الفترةِ الحاليةِ بالتصدي لنا ولكلِّ مفرداتِ التغيير ؟* 
*وذلك حفاظاً على مكتسباتِهم ..*  
*جميعنا يبحث عن اليوتوبيا نتخيلها ونحاول أن نرسم صورتها* 
*ولكن عندما تكتمل اللوحة نجدها تختلف كثيراً عن ما رسمناه بخيالنا* 
*وربما يأتي الإختلاف بسبب وجود هذه القوى أوهذه الفئة من المنتفعين فهم* 
*ومعهم من يريدون تصفية الحسابات حقاً مكمن الخطورة* 
*لأنهم سيحاولون أن يقفذوا داخل الصورة ليجدوا لهم فيها مكاناً بارزاً أخشى أن يشوهها؟* 
*ربما يرسم لنا الواقع صورة تختلف بعض الشئ عن ما نتمناها أو ما نتخيلها* 
*نعم حكيم نواجه قوة من الداخل مدعومة من الخارج* 
*ولكنها ليست قوى سابقة تحاول أن تحافظ على مكتسباتها* 
*فهذه القوى قد سقط قناعها وفقدت نفوذها* 
*طبيعة المرحلة تحتمل وجود وجوه جديده بأقنعة وأساليب جديدة* 
*تحاول أن تستفيد من التغير بأجندات* *غير تقليدية تستطيع بها ان* 
*تتغلغل أولاً داخل المجتمع لتتسلق فوق أكتافنا وتقفذ داخل الصورة* 
*محققتاً أهدافها سواء سياسية أو إقتصادية أو غيرها* 

*وإذا إتفقنا مبدئياً على أن هناك قوى خارجية تتوافق براجماتياً مع هذه الشريحةِ من المنتفعين هنا* 
*ومن ثمَّ فأيُّ تغيير في النظامِ سوف يؤتر على هذا التوافق البرجامتي ..*
*هل ستقفُ أمامنا هذه القوى ؟ - إن تحركت مساراتُنا في اتجاهاتٍ يرون أنَّها ضد إستراتيجيتهم -*
*أم أنَّها ستحاول أن تعملَ على أن تتحركَ المساراثُ في اتجاهاتٍ تحفظ لهم مصالحَهم الإستراتيجيةَ*
*في المنطقةِ ؟ .. وفي هذه الحالةِ كيف ؟ وهو السؤال الأصعب ..* 

*مؤكد توجد قوى خارجية تدعم هذه الشريحة من المنتفعين سواء منتمين أو غير منتمين* 
*ومؤكد أن هذه القوى الخارجية إذا وجدت أن التغيير يسير عكس إتجاه مصالحها ستقف أمامنا* 
*وستسرع بتحريك هذه الشريحة من المنتفعين مستغلتاً المرحلة الإنتقالية التي تمر بها البلد* 
*وربما مستغلتاً الحرية والديمقراطية في غياب الدستور والقانون* 
*وفي غياب الوعي الكامل بالمعنى الحقيقي للديمقراطية*
*فهي لن تسمح بقيام نظام يتعارض مع مصالحها في المنطقة* 
*أما كيف .. فربما بمحاولة وأد هذه التجربة وتشويه الصورة وإعادتها إلى سابق عهدها* 
*وأسلحتها في ذلك الإعلام والتعليم والإقتصاد وكافة المؤسسات الإجتماعية* 
*وزرع النزاعات لتفكيك المجتمع لتعود بنا إلى نفس النقطة التي بدأنا منها وربما أسوأ* 

*هل علينا ومع التغيير أن نتعاملَ بوعيِّ سياسيِّ ونلعبُ سياسةً داخلياً وخارجياً ؟*  
*مؤكد .. علينا أن ندرك أن القوى الخارجية لا يعنيها الحرية أو الديمقراطية للشعوب النامية* 
*فهذه مجرد شعارات تخفي وراءها مصالح إستراتيجيه تحاول حمايتها*
*لذا علينا أن نعمل كمنظومة متكاملة من حكومة وشعب* 
*وهذا يتطلب أولاً : حس سياسي قوي من النظام وطبقة المثقفين وتوعية لجميع أفراد الشعب* 
*ثانياً :لا بد من تغير نحو الإصلاح الإرادي والإداري* 
*ثالثاً : وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب للإستفادة من تخصصه* 
*وأخيراً : لابد أن نتعامل جميعاً بذكاء مع فئة المنتفعين من الداخل* 
*فلا نسمح لهم أن يقفذوا على أكتافنا ليشوهوا الصوره* 
*ولانسمح للقوى الخارجية أن تستغلهم وتتيح لهم أستغلالنا*
*حتى لانستيقظ يوماً فنجدهم أيضاً قد إقتحموا الصورة* 
*أشكرك حكيم ويشرفني أن أشارك بوضع ولو نقطة صغيرة في لوحة لمستقبل مصر*
*ترسمها يد فنان وأستاذ يشرفني أن أتعلم منه*
*خالص تقديري لك دائماً*

----------


## خارجةعن القانون

هو عمرو موسى ليه شعبة والناس بتحبوا وغير كدا بحكم انه امن جامعة الدول العربية يعنى ليه علاقات خارجية سياسية جدة وهو راجل قديم جدا فى السياسى وسياسى كبير ومحترم والشعب المصرى كتر منه بيحبه وبيسمعلوا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *إيمان
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> ماجاء في مشاركتك جاء بسيطاً وعميقاً في آن ..
> إنَّها فطرةُ استقبالِكِ لما يحدثُ الآن في مصر
> ولستِ أنتِ وحدك بل كلنا نستقبلُ بهذه الفطرةِ وإن زادت عليها المعارفُ القَبليةِ والثقافةُ السياسيةِ عند البعض ..
> 
> واسمحيلي أسألك مرة أخرة ..
> ...



ياااااااااه يا أ/ حكيم
عاوزه مصر إزاى؟؟؟؟
أنا نفسي في حاجات كتيـــــــــر وخصوصا بعد انتصار الثوره
نفسي أشوفها أحلى بلد في الدنيا
نفسى اشوفها نضيفه وشعبها يحافظ عليها
نفسي أشوف مسئولينها عادلين 
ويحافظوا على خير مصر لأهلها
نفسي يكون فيه تعليم يتبع نهج التعليم العملى والفكرى مش الصم والحفظ
ألاقي الاطفال طالعين ليهم فكر وعقل
نفسي ماخافش على مستقبل أولادى
نفسي يكونوا شباب ناضجين مش تافهين
نفسي مالاقيش بطاله ألاقي كل شخص في مكانه الصحيح
نفسي الاجور تكون على مستوى المعيشه
و نعيش كلنا حياة كريمه مانحتاجش
نفسي مالاقيش مغترب
نفسي مالاقيش راشي ولا مرتشي
نفسي الشعب يحب الشرطه والشرطه يخاف عالشعب
نفسي يحاكموا كل ظالم
نفسي أشوف المصري له بريقه في كل مكان
أنا كان نفسي في حاجات كتير
بس شكلى كده نسيت

بس الأهم يا أستاذ حكيم
إن أنا نفسي في حاجه مهمه أوى 
نفسي في رئيس نعشقه
ونفسي يكون الدكتور أحمد زويل يكون هوا رئيس مصر القادم
ماتستغربش
ولا تقول عليا ماليش كلمه  :xmas 29: 
لأنى غيرت تفكيري عن عمرو موسي
بس بعد ما سمعت أحمد زويل لقيته هوا الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب من وجهة نظرى
شخصيه هاتجعل من مصر بلد تانى
شخصيه هاتشرك كل شخص هايفيد مصر في  بناءها من جديد


*
وياااااااااااااااااااا






مصر

*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> نفسي في رئيس نعشقه
> ونفسي يكون الدكتور أحمد زويل يكون هوا رئيس مصر القادم
> 
> 
> مصر
> 
> *[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]


*

قرأت مشاركتك الجميلة إيمان وعشت معاكي أحلامك إللى هي أحلامنا كلنا
وطبعاً بحترم رأيك في دكتور احمد زويل لأنه فعلاً شخصية جديرة بالإحترام
لكن مش لو إتعين وزير للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي هنستفيد منه أكتر كعالم لأنه هيقدر** يركز في مجال تخصصه ؟
*

----------


## أوركيـدا

> *
> 
> قرأت مشاركتك الجميلة إيمان وعشت معاكي أحلامك إللى هي أحلامنا كلنا
> وطبعاً بحترم رأيك في دكتور احمد زويل لأنه فعلاً شخصية جديرة بالإحترام
> لكن مش لو إتعين وزير للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي هنستفيد منه أكتر كعالم لأنه هيقدر** يركز في مجال تخصصه ؟
> *


دكتور أحمد زويل ليس مجرد عالم مهتم بالعلم فقط
و لكنه مهتم بمجالات كثيره لتنيمه مصر و من سنين
اهتم بمشاريع مختلفه و بكيفية استعمال تلك الطاقات البشريه المهدوره للشباب

أعتقد بأن عقليه مثل دكتور أحمد زويل جديره بأن تتحمل مسؤليه قيادة دوله بأكملها و ليس مجال محدد

مثلا لو نظرنا لأوباما فهو رغم أنه سياسي محنك إلا أنه لا يأخذ قرار واحد بنفسه
و بالتالى فإن صفة السياسي في الرئيس لا يجب أن تكون هى الطاغيه على شخصيته لأنه يجب أن يستعين بالخبرات المساعده

تقبلى تحياتى فراشه

----------


## فراشة

> دكتور أحمد زويل ليس مجرد عالم مهتم بالعلم فقط
> و لكنه مهتم بمجالات كثيره لتنيمه مصر و من سنين
> اهتم بمشاريع مختلفه و بكيفية استعمال تلك الطاقات البشريه المهدوره للشباب
> 
> أعتقد بأن عقليه مثل دكتور أحمد زويل جديره بأن تتحمل مسؤليه قيادة دوله بأكملها و ليس مجال محدد
> 
> مثلا لو نظرنا لأوباما فهو رغم أنه سياسي محنك إلا أنه لا يأخذ قرار واحد بنفسه
> و بالتالى فإن صفة السياسي في الرئيس لا يجب أن تكون هى الطاغيه على شخصيته لأنه يجب أن يستعين بالخبرات المساعده
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى فراشه


*أهلاً بكِ أوركيدا*

*لا أختلف معكِ أو مع إيمان على شحصية د. زويل* 
*ولكن الرئيس مهما كان له مستشارين لا بد أن تكون له رؤيته وخبرته السياسية*
*التي إكتسبها من خلال إحتكاكه بالعمل السياسي*
*والتي تؤهله لإتخاذ القرار المناسب في الوقت المناسب*
*وربما نجد أكثر من شخصية تصلح لدور الرئاسه*
*ولكننا لن نجد زويل آخر ليقود مجال البحث العلمي في مصر بنفس القدرةِ والكفاءه*
*لذا في رؤيتي الخاصة التي ربما تصيب وربما تخطئ* 
*أرى عدم إهدار طاقته العلمية بجعلها فرعاً من إهتماماته كرئيس للدولة*
*ونحن في أمس الحاجة لجهوده في المجال العلمي بشكل مكثف وقوي*
*للحصول على أقصى إستفادة ممكنة منه كعالم في هذا المجال*
*ههههه ويكفي أننا الآن نتحاور فيمن يصلح ليكون رئيساً للمرحلة المقبلة*
*ويقول كل منا وجهة نظره الخاصة .. ههههه كان حلماً بعيداً*
*أرق تحياتي لكِ دائماً*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

للأسف ياحكيم
الصورة لسه مش واضحه وربنا يسترها على مصر ...
يمكن تبدأ تتضح شوية شوية ... وربنا يسهل
دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

*المبدع حكيم عيووون..



صباح التركواز..

الحقيقة..
دخلت أكتب ..
لأنى حاسة إن الصورة دلوقتى فى عيونى..جميلة..ومبهرة..
وموش عارفة ليه حاسة إنها بتزداد وضوح..يمكن علشان ضربات الفرشاة كانت شايلة من لون الخوف كتير..والفنان كان أى كلام..كان فرانكفونى..آرب فرانكو..وإنجلوساكسونى...مِخلط..ماكانش فنان باين من أصله..علشان كدا الصورة كانت ملخبطة..وعشوائية..

أما دلوقتى..الصورة أنا شخصيا شايفاها بتضحك..علشان الفرشاة شايلة ملايين الضحكات..وبتضرب بيها على التابلوه بكل قوتها..حتى الفنان موش قادر يوقفها..أصل الفنان موش واحد..دا كتير..لما بيتعب..غيره بيضحك..وإضحك الصورة تطلع حلوة..




تفتكر برضو أنا متوهمة ميتافيزيقيا..أو يعنى متصوفة إنغلاقيا ..ومتدروشة بالناس المصريين دول وبلدهم..مصر..!!!
ولكن أنا بجد الصورة عمرها ما كانت فى عيونى أحلى من كدا..دى مليانة تركواز..والنيل أهو فيها بيجرى..وبيعمل تركواز..ونيللى..وأزرق ملكى..وشعبى..
أسوأ ما فى الصورة..اتمحا..
ضربات الخوف الحالك السواد ..راحت
برغم أن الأسود..صعب محوه على الورق..لأنه بيسيب أثر..ولو اختلط..بيبقى غائم..ومع ذلك أصعب شىء اتمحى..بانفتاح ملايين البسمات المولودة..وخبطات السلام والأمان والحرية..وبرغم ان البياض أى شىء بيدنسه..ومع ذلك ما تأثرش..لا السواد باين..ولا البياض زعلان..
يعنى..ايه؟
يعنى أسوأ شىء راح..فعلا..والشرارة انطلقت..وهاتعيش..
واللوحة بتفتح..والبورترية الجماعى مليان عيون..بتفتح ..غائرة..وشفاه بتضحك..وتبتسم..وبتبكى دمع السعادة..والخوف..والأمان..مفيش مانع فى أى تعبير..كل التعبيرات حرة..
ولو خدناها بروفيل..بنلاقى البسمة بتبوس خدها..خد الصورة..وبيغسل البياض ملامح مصر الواضحة جدا برغم انه بروفيل..
الصورة بتزهزه يا حكيم..وبتلون فى الثانية تلاوين ملهاش نهاية..ووضحت من يوم 25 يناير..
الصورة اترسمت..
ازاى لسه موش واضحة؟!!
...
واحد وطن بتاعك من روحيته..مصدقاه..وكنت دايما مصدقاه..
واحد وطن بتاعك ..من زمان وفى..وأمين..
وبيعلمنا..وبيثبتنا..
وعلشان الصورة بتضحك..بيضحك..
ويضحك..سعيد..
لأنه حقيقى..وعميق..
من زمان حقيقى فى صوابعك لما رسمته..
وأنا رجعت للقهوة..كنت عايزة أسترجع ذكرياته..
ولما لقيته..واحد وطن..مستنى هناك..
وأوشك يطير..
خدته للصورة هنا..علشان يديها ملامح جديدة..
لأنه من الأصول..أصول الملامح..مهما اتغيرت..
اسمحلى ببعض اقتباس..من واحد جديد لوطنك المعجز..يا سيدى..










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حكيم عيووون
					

واحد وطن .. دوبارة
ملفوفة ع الحارة
اتنين قُصاد اتنين
هُمَّا والسرقة
واحنا والشطارة
محبوسة قواشيطنا
مع إن الحتة حتتنا
والفكرة فكرتنا
لما لفِّينا الزمن على الأرض
ورسمنا السنين
والعجب كل العجب
إننا غرقانين
وعايمين في الخسارة 
على أمل خشب

واحد وطن نهد الدور
ونقولهم مَرْس  ي
ومن جديد نرسم خرايطنا
ونحرر قواشيطنا
واحد وطن قشاط العِلْم
واحد وطن قشاط الفن
واحد وطن 
فِكْرة




حكيم عيووون


واحد وطن..كان على طريقتى الخايفة والواثقة..الشايفة والآملة..
متواضع جدا جنب واحد وطنك..ولكنى افتكرته بكل إعزاز..لأنه كان صادق..وواثق..
واحد وطن..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

يااااااااااه..

دى القعدة هنا حلوة أوى والناس حنينة وآخر جدعنة

حكيم وجيهان وسارة وايمان..معقول..دا حلم دا واللا علم..
حد يفوقنى يا جدعان..ههههههههه

طيب..بمناسبة واحد وطن..حصلتلى حالة..وواحد وطن صابنى ..

عايزة أقوله..وأجرى على الله..
مش هايرقى لواحد واطن من اياه

بتاع حكيم..المضبوط أوى واللى معمول على ميه بيضا..
..أنا هاقول عن واحد وطن من اللى عندى..وأنا فيه مش مع السميعة علشان ماتطرودونيش ..وان كنت ساعات باحن لسكتهم..اسمعوا ..

واحد وطن..
.................
واحد وطن بيميل على صوت الطبلة والناى..
والصحبجية ..والعود..
والفل...والشاى..
بيدندنوا فى المغربية .غنوة حب لبلادى..
وخلى السلاح صاحى 
وبالأحضان
وعالياادى..
آه يا بلدى  لو طولت أجيبلك من السما نجمة..
ومن دمى أروى ترابك 
بحكاية عشق ماتتقال..
...
رحت أغنى يا عينى على حبيب فاتنى
 وهجر..
وساب بلده اللى ربطت فى رقبته
حجر..
رحت أقول للصبر عنه موال..
دا حبك يا بلدى فى قلبى  ما يتقدر بمال..
ويا عزيز عينى..ياللى رحلت
امتى الزمان يرجع 
ونتقابل أنا وأنت
من تانى ..على شط القنال؟
ياترى فى غربتك البعيدة ..عايش ازاى؟؟
لا..لا
....لا تنسى تطمنا يا بعيد..
ياللى وحدك هناك غريب..
كيف الحال..
ويا عزيز عينى..ونفسى اروح بلدى..
بلد أمى وأبويا
والعيال...
......
واحد وطن..
على السمسمية راح يشجى..ويحكى
ويبكى..
راح يقول ألف غنوة حب وترحال..
وعنك انتى يا بلادى..
يا أم الحكاوى كلها..نغزل من ترابك موال ورا موال..
وفى حبك يا أمى وفى حبك يا خال
راح نغنى لكل حاجة فى بلدى
يا حلوة يا بلدى
من أول الشالية..وحتى الشال..
.....
واحد وطن
قام السميعه من حواليه وسابوه..
أصل ما عجبتهومش غنوة الحب والحنية
اللى بيقولها عن بلده وأمه وأبوه..
راحوا للسمسمية ينتشوها ويضربوه..
بتغنى للوطن؟؟!!!
واحنا بنام صاحيين..واحنا بعيون لا بتغمض..
مفتوحين..
بتغنى للوطن؟؟!!!
واحنا من حبل المشنقة ..بنموت فى الثانية 
ميت مرة
متعلقين..
يا راجل لسه بتغنى وتقول أشعار؟؟!!
على إيه يا شاعر واحنا ملسوعين بالنار؟!
انت مش شايفنا بنام على عار؟
وبنصحى على عار؟
وبينا بيعيش ميت ألف تار..؟!
لسه بتغنى والحزن فوق راسنا
ماسك مطرقة..
والهم فى قلوبنا
عامل شرنقة...
انت يا عم حزومبل يا اللى شايل الأسرار..
اسكت والنبى ..سيبنا عايشين..
خلينا صابرين..
هوا وطنك سابك غير بغنوة...ودمعتين؟؟
عدا النهار..وكمان عدى النهار..
والحلوة بلادى السمرا بلادى
طب وبعدين؟
روح لوطنك قوله دول كلمتين..اختار ما بينا
لإما هما..لإما احنا عليك هانهون..
فكر كويس و بلاش تكون مجنون
عشان ما تروح يا عينى فى الرجلين..
..................
واحد وطن اتنهد..واتعجب..هو دا قدرك يا وطن؟؟
لا شمال عاجبيين 
ولا من عاليمين مرتاحيين؟!
.........
انت لسه بتآوح يا شاعر والناى فى ايديك من الوجع عنين
والطبلة مش مستحملة خبطة واللا اتنين
...........
واحد وطن قام زعلان
وبضهره المنحنى ..راح يسلك الطريق شقيان
وحده راح يغنى غنوة على بالى
وعلى صوت الناى الحزين الهيمان
واحد وطن وحيد
راح يفضل يمشى
من غير مواعيد
لاتهمه أحزان ولا أشجان..
التوقيع
"واحد وطن غلبان..."


واحد وطن..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حكيم عيووون
					

واحد وطن .. دور .. جي
سرقوا ألواني من دُرْ .. جي
مع إني كنت نا دورجي
وأُسطى و ستور .. جي
طالع على بُرْ .. جي
برسم ولد على بنت

واحد وطن محبوس
واحد وطن عادة
ونا اللى كانت قهوتي زيادة
دلوقتى برسم اللوحة سادة
من غير وش
زي المشاعر المتعادة

مشاعر ماشفتش زيها
بتتكسر الرقصة على وسطها
دلوقتي بس عِرِفْت إني مش أدَّها
وان اللى فوق خدَّها
راح
والتوت اللى كان على شفايفها مرتاح
راح

وسداح مداح
العين ادت ضهرها للعين
واتمسح كل الكلام م النِّني

واحد وطن جنِّي
لاعادت ضحكته تجنني
ولا خرج من المصباح


حكيم عيووون


واحد وطن..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

واحد وطن حَبيّب
مقطع السكة حب ومكاتيب
باَينّه حَب واللا إيه قبل الأوان..؟
حاجة ماكانتش على باله فى الحسبان..
رايحيين ..جايين..
هو وحبيبته..
على الكورنيش..
متأنتكيين..
والواد تشوفوه تقولوا مصرى من الصميم!
أى حاجة الحلوة تطلبها..
يقولها من نن العين..
مرة درة..
وغزل البنات..
ويا عم يا بتاع الحلبسة..يا أمين..
هات هنا اتنين للعاشقين...
وأسدين قصر النيل..
شايفين كل حاجة
شاهدين عليهم
ساكتين..
ماتفهمش مستحيين
واللا مبسوطين ومهيصيين؟؟!
...........
واحد وطن تانى..
بس دا مش حَبيّب..
دا المرااادى هليّب..
والحاشية حواليه..
متقولشى شلة مجاذيب؟!
وبيب بيب بيب
فاكر نفسه نجيب!
واللا نقيب!
واللا حتى لعيب!
مع انه أصلاً غاوى تهريب.. 
وترهيب..
وكمان تغييب..
وفى جرته بتنفتح سراديب
وتتقفل كتاتيب
حاجة يا أخى أمرها عجيب؟؟!
أيه حكايته دا عم الرهيب؟
.....
واحد وطن هنا جنبك..
مع ان دى بلده وبلدك..
بس حاسس انه غريب..
بيلعب الوطن كل يوم
على المشاريب
لا فى دماغه تهريب 
ولا همّه تغريب
ولا كلام من اللى بيودى ولا 
بيجيب..
مع انه فى الحقيقة
ساكن الدواليب
بس تسمع لقلبه 
ميت ألف وجيب
تسمعه يقولك..فيه أمل
جاااااااااى من بعيد
على الطريق
هيبان عن قريب
هههههههههه
ايه رأيكوا فى أخينا دا يا أخوانا
دا بَاينّه راضى وسعيد
بالذمه دا مش عيب؟؟
..........
واحد وطن حَبيّب..
واحد وطن هَليّب..
واحد وطن غريب..
واحد وطن على كيفك..
بالطلب..
وجاهز على التشطيب..
كله فى الدواليب..
متعبى فى الأنابيب..
وبيب..بيب..بيب..
واحد وطن على كيفك..
مين عايز..مين يريد؟



كان حال موصوف..بيوصف الصورة..بكل ملامهحا..بالألم والأمل..
وحال الصورة دلوقتى..اتغير..
ملامحها أحلى وأحلى..
اللى جاى..ان شاء الله أحلى..
لأن اللى فات كان صعب..
واحنا قد التحديات..
وبنعرف نرسم كويس مع بعضنا..كلنا..
ملامح الصورة..
والجمال..
خير دائم يا سيدى



*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لم اطمئن لحديث انسان حدثنا عن الثورة وعن الصورة وملامحها -كما تفضلت  استاذ حكيم وعبرت عنها فى موضوعك هذا- سوى لحديث الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين  هيكل وربما كانت صدفة غير مقصودة انى قد استشهدت بمقولته فى احدى مداخلاتى  فى هذا الموضوع وكأننى كنت أستشعر ان تلك الطمأنينة لن تأينى سوى منه وعلى  لسانه ومن عقليته السياسية المتبصرة بكثير من الأمور ..
> 
> لقد كانت دائما قناعتى ان الله حافظ هذا البلد العظيم وخاصة جنده 
> 
> أخرج ابن عبد الحكم عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا فذلك خير أجناد الأرض فقال  :ولم يارسول الله قال لأنهم وأزواجهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة.
> هذا بالاضافة لقناعة فطرية لدينا جميعا تخبرنا ان الخير غالب فى النهاية  وان دولة الظلم لابد لها من زوال ولو بعد حين ...هذا عن الاحساس والمشاعر  والتى لا تخضع لبراهين عقلية أو شواهد ملموسة خاصة مع غياب الحقائق او كثير  من الحقائق عنا اثناء متابعتنا لاحداث الثورة -التى مازالت قائمة  بالمناسبة -ناهيك عن انتشار الشائعات ومن قبل جميع الاطراف... كانت تنقصنى  القناعة العقلية والمنطقية المبنية على تحليل منهجى وعلمى للاحداث والاهم  فى نظرى ان يكون هذا التحليل مبنى على حقائق ومعلومات موثوق بها ولا تقبل  الشك ...وجدت كل هذا فى حديث الاستاذ هيكل ...،،  
> 
> 
> ...



*جيهان

أهلاً بكِ ..

تحياتي لكٍ ولهذا الرجل العجوز الداهية ..

واسمحيلي أطلب منك تكلمينا عن فئة المنتعين داخلياً*

*شايفاهم إزاى .. على التوصيف والتصنيف ؟
هل هذه الفئة ستقوم بكل وسائل التصدي للتغيير .. وكيف ؟
أم أننا سنستطيع التغلب عليهم وإبعادهم .. وكيف ؟
- وخاصة المنتفعون الذين كانت بيدهم كل مفرداتِ السلطة في الحكم الشمولي العشوائي المصري -

وعن القوى الخارجيةِ التي تتوافق براجماتياً مع مسيرةِ الحكم السابق  والذي كان لايخرج عن النص الإستراتيجي لها ..

كيف ستنظر هذه القوى إلى الأمور هنا في مصر ؟
ماهو التغيير الذي ترينه قد يضر بإستراتيجات هذه القوى  ؟
وهل سوف تتصدى لأى تغييرٍ يجعل المسيرة ضد إستراتيجيتها ؟ وكيف ؟
أم أنها ستعمل حريصةً على ألا يتفلت الخيط من يدها في التحريك هنا ؟*

*أستشعرُ أنَّ حديثك سيكون في منتهى الوعي
وسوف يأتي ثرياً ..*




*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *" ولقد كرمنا بنى آدم وحملناهم فى البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير مما فضلنا تفضيلا " الإسراء 70
> 
> المبدع ..حكيم عيووون
> 
> تحية محملة بنسمات الحرية وألوان الراية المصرية..
> مصر..
> معبر الشرق..وجسره الحضارى الممتد..
> وشريان الأمل والحيوية ..
> والحياة..
> ...


*ندى

أهلاً بكِ ..

توصيفٌ دقيقٌ يشتملُ على وعيِّ له قدرة عالية على النظر والتحليل .. 

هكذا جميعُنا هنا نفتح - لنا ولغيرنا - صفحاتٍ من التثقيفِ التعبويِّ 
مفاده الإمساكُ بالتاريخِ القريبِ وإلقائه في الواقع الآني تفعيلاً
نحو دفعٍٍ لاستشرافِ مفرداتِ التغييرِ الوجوبيةِ كي نرسمَ كلُّنا ملامحَ صورةٍ جديدةٍ لمستقبلٍ مُتحركٍ 
وفقاً لغاياتنا - كبنيةٍ إجتماعيةٍ تتحركُ تحريكاً داخلياً إيجابيا - ووعياً منا بأننا نسقٌ داخل البنيةِ العالمية ..* 

*دعيني أسألكِ سيدتي ..

إذا كان التحريكُ السياسيُّ في الأنظمةِ الشموليةِ هوا الذي يحركُّ كل أنساقِ البنيةِ المُجتعيةِ ..*


كيف لنا نسحبُ هذه الإحتكاراتٍ السياسيةِ من تحت أقدامِ المنتفعين اللامنتمين .. ؟
وإذا كان هذا يستدعي وجوب تغيير النظام بأكملِه .. فنحو أي نظامٍ من النُظمِ السياسيةِ الحديثةِ تتجه مساراتنا ؟
أريد هنا توصيفاً محدداً أكثر إحاطة من كلمة ديمقراطيةٍ أو ليبراليةٍ ... الخ 



*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أ. حكيم ,,,
> بصراحة مش عندى صورة واضحة للى ممكن تكون عليه البلد ف الوقت اللى جائ ,,
> بس الغريب انى متفائلة جداااااااااا للى جائ ,,, واترحت اكتر لما مسك المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المرحلة الأنتقالية دى ,,,
> كنت بصراحة عايزة كده بالضبط ,,, يعنى الجيش هو اللى يمسك البلد ف المرحلة اللى جائ وتكون مرحلة انتقالية للبلد ,, وبعدها يتنقل الحكم لمدني ... لأنى أولا واثقة ف الجيش وافراده جدااااااااا ,,, وكمان حاسة ان البلد ف الوقت اللى جائ محتاجة صارمة شوية ,,, لاحظوا ان هيكون ف محاكمة للباقى النظام السابق من اعضاء الحزب الوطنى ورؤساء حكومات سابقة ووزارء ورجال أعمال فلابد ان تكون يد قابضة صارمة حازمة شريفة وعادلة للقبض ومحاكمة هؤلاء ايا كان اسمائهم ووظيفتهم .. وكمان لاحظوا أن ف الالاف من المسجانين الهاربين ف الشوارع وبيوتهم ,,,, ايا كان مسجون برئ أو مذنب قطاع طرق قتلة مغتصبي أجساد وحقوق ومزورين ...
> وايضاً لوجود فجوة واسعة بين الشرطة والداخلية المصرية والمواطن المصري العادى ... فالمواطن يلوم الشرطى ويشعر انه ربما يكون خائن لقسمه وللامانة التى أعمل بها ,,,, وكان صاحب نفوذ ربما مستحق او غير مستحق ف النظام السابق ...!!
> وبمنتهى الأمانة مش عايزة أشوف اى حد من النظام السابق وانا عارفة انه كان فاسد أدامى ,,,, هيكون بينى وبينه دم مصريين كتيررررررر..!!
> فوجود الجيش هذه الأيام من وجهة نظرى هام وضرورى لمصلحة البلد والشعب لتقوية الروح الجديدة للمصرى وتصليح ما كان من النظام القديم ...!!
> وربما بعد هذه المرحلة الأنتقالية التى أدعو الله تعالى أن تمر بأمان أتمنى أن أرى حكم عادل ديمقراطيي نزية مدني ..
> فمنذ بداية الثورة وتفكيرى كان من سيتولى قيادة سفيتنناااااااااااااا لبر الأمان ,,, أهو عمرو موسي ,, الرجل الذى أحترمه منذ بداية تعارفى عليه كوزير خارجية مصر وكنت اشعر دايما بانه واجهة حضارية بشبوشة للمواطن المصري ,, 
> ...



*
سوما

أهلاً بكِ ..

مين قال إنك خرجتي عن الموضوع
إنتي واخدانا جوا الموضوع تماماً وبدرجة بسيطة من الوعي الفطري العميق
الذي قد يكون له تأثير أكثر من الوعي الأكاديمي
هذا لأن الوعي الأكاديمي لاينفتح إلا بالوعي الفطري سيدتى ..
وعليه فوجودك لاشك يثري الموضوع ..
والدليل إنك أشرتي لنقاط في غايةِ الأهمية لم يكن تم طرحها من قبل
- الجيش وأهميته في المرحلة الإنتقالية ومدى إحتياجِ المرحلة لوجوده .
- الإشارة إلى اختيار القادم والتي رايتيها مفتوحة وأن هناك الكثير من الأشخاص
الذين لهم القدرة على الدخول معنا في عملية الدفع الجماعي .
- التوجه نحو حكمٍ مدني .
- الإشارة إلى الإستفادة من المبدعين على مستوى العلوم الإنسانيةِ بأنواعِها
يبأه إزاى كل دا ووجودك مش مهم ياسوما ..

تعالى بأه أسألك تانى من فضلك ..*


*كلمينا عن رأيك في فئة المنتفعين في الواقع المصري
تصنيفك ليهم إزاى ؟ وهل هيتصدوا لمسارات الإصلاحِ والتغيير ؟
وكيف لنا التغلب عليهم لصالح التغيير ؟

وعن القوى الخارجية اللى مصالحها الإستراتيجية كانت تتوافق براجماتيا مع النظام السابق
هيتعاملوا إزاى معانا ؟ هيتصدوا لأى تغيير هنا ضد مصاحلهم الإستراتيجية ؟
أم أنهم هيحاولوا طول الوقت إنهم يتدخلوا في مسارتنا بما لايتعارض مع استراتيجيتهم ؟
ودورنا هيكون إزاى في التعامل والمواجهة ؟*




*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هو عمرو موسى ليه شعبة والناس بتحبوا وغير كدا بحكم انه امن جامعة الدول العربية يعنى ليه علاقات خارجية سياسية جدة وهو راجل قديم جدا فى السياسى وسياسى كبير ومحترم والشعب المصرى كتر منه بيحبه وبيسمعلوا


*
خارجة عن القانون

أهلاً بكِ ..

تقولين في توقيعك ..


( لقد خلقت القوانين لناس يتبعوها اما انا فخارجة عن القانون )


وأرى أنَّ القوانينَ هي انعكلسٌ لحركةِ التفاعلِ المُجتمعيِّ المُتحركِ على التغيير المستمر
وتتحرك القوانينُ في إيجابياتِها توازياً مع هذه الحركةِ المُجتمعية ..

أمّأ من يخرج عن القوانين فإما يلفظه المجتمع إن لم يكن له سلطة
وإمَّأ يصبح على التوصيف شمولياً في التفكير إن كان له سلطة ..

فلا بأس أن تخرجي عن القانون بشكلٍ إيجابي متفهم لحركة المجتمع
نحو دفع الحركةِ المُجتمعية للأصلح ..
فما أجمل القوانين المفتوحة المتحركة المتغيرة صعوداً نحو بنيةٍ مُجتمعيةٍ أكثر تماسكاً

واسمحيلي أطلب منكِ قراءة الموضوع ومحاولة الإستمرار معنا
والإجابةِ على بعض الأسئلةِ المطروحة ..*



*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ندى
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> توصيفٌ دقيقٌ يشتملُ على وعيِّ له قدرة عالية على النظر والتحليل .. 
> 
> هكذا جميعُنا هنا نفتح - لنا ولغيرنا - صفحاتٍ من التثقيفِ التعبويِّ 
> مفاده الإمساكُ بالتاريخِ القريبِ وإلقائه في الواقع الآني تفعيلاً
> نحو دفعٍٍ لاستشرافِ مفرداتِ التغييرِ الوجوبيةِ كي نرسمَ كلُّنا ملامحَ صورةٍ جديدةٍ لمستقبلٍ مُتحركٍ 
> ...


*
أستاذى العزيز حكيم عيووون
أرجو من الله أن تكون بخير حال..
الحقيقة أكتب لك الآن إرتجاليا تماما فور قراءتى لردك..وكان عندى مداخلة كنت أتمنى أن أضعها قبل أن أقتحم الطرح الآن بهذه المداخلة التى أنا بصددها..ولكن لا يهم..ربما فى وقت آخر إن سنحت لى الفرصة فى سياق الطرح..

وبالنظر إلى تساؤلاتك المطروحة ..أولا.."كيف لنا نسحبُ هذه الإحتكاراتٍ السياسيةِ من تحت أقدامِ المنتفعين اللامنتمين .. ؟"..
الإجابة من وجهة نظرى يا سيدى أن هذا السحب سيكون تقدمى..كلما استمر الإصلاح..واستمر ممسوكا بأيدى الشرفاء بصرف النظر عن البنية السياسية أو الإجتماعية أو الإقتصادية..سيسقط المنتفعون واحدا تلو الآخر..فرادى أو جماعات..حينما لن يجدوا لهم مكانا فى الجو الجديد..

الكلام هنا ليس استنادا إلى توقعات ..ولكنه سيكون حقيقى جدا وتلقائى فى الواقع المعيش الجديد القادم فى سيرورة التغيير ..أو سيكون كذلك بفعل الإصلاح..بالإضافة إلى فعل التراكم المعنوى لدينا فى النيل من هؤلاء جميعا على أنهم المنتسبون للنظام الفاسد القديم..
سيسقطون كما ستسقط معهم إجراءات كثيرة بفعل الدفع الجماعى والشعور القومى بالمواطنة ..

نحن يا سيدنا كأفراد فى المجتمع من سيكونوا المعنيين الأولون بهذا التماسك الإصلاحى القادم..علينا وعلى وعينا سيقع عبأ كبير جدا فى إمساك المجتمع ودفعه للأمام..نحن كأفراد ومؤسسات ومجتمع مدنى من  ستنسحب المسئولية عليهم طالما كنا شركاء فى المسئولية وفى الحكم..وخاصة أننا من حركنا المياة الراكدة فى بنيات المجتمع مؤخرا ومن ثم وبشكل تدريجى سنكون فى مواجهة المسئولية ..ولا تظن أن المنتفعون فى تدرجهم البنيوى من الكلى للجزئى سيقعون بين ليلة وضحاها إنما هى ستكون حركة تطهير موسعة ستأخذ فترة زمنية لابد وأن نتحملها ونتوقعها..

كما أنه فى ظل النظام السياسى الجديد لن يكون هناك مكان لمنتفع لامنتمى كما أعتقد..لن يسمح النظام الجديد بمثل هذه الممارسات القديمة..لا قوانينه ولا دستوره ولا محاسبيته..ولا القائمين عليه ولا أفراد مجتمعه..وحتى إن وجد المنتفعون متخفيون تحت ستار النوايا والشكليات فأعتقد أنهم سينكشفون إن عاجلا أو آجلا..ولكنا دعنا نفرق بين فعل الإنتفاع على الإيجاب والسلب أولا..وإلى أى مدى نحتمل ويحتمل معنا مجتمعنا حجم هذا الإنتفاع أم لا..كما أن الإنتفاع على النحو السىء لن ينقرض تماما كما أظن فى أحسن حالات المجتمع بنظرة موضوعية وحياتية وطبيعية محضة..سيظل المجتمع يحمل حالاته وإن قلت..فهكذا تكون ممارسة الحياة بكافة طقوسها كما أعتقد أننا متفقون..

ثم الإنتفاع على وجهيه..الخارجى والداخلى..كلية وجزئية..أو مركزيا وتسلسليلا..
ومعالجة الإنتفاع على هذا التصنيف الخارجى والداخلى مختلفين تماما..حيث أن لكل منهما أساليبه واستراتيجياته..

سألتنى..
وإذا كان هذا يستدعي وجوب تغيير النظام بأكملِه .. فنحو أي نظامٍ من النُظمِ السياسيةِ الحديثةِ تتجه مساراتنا ؟
أريد هنا توصيفاً محدداً أكثر إحاطة من كلمة ديمقراطيةٍ أو ليبراليةٍ ... الخ 

بالنسبة للنظم السياسية..أنا..يعنى..لا أمتلك الثقافة الكافية فى هذا الصدد..وأنا عموما أعانى لخبطة هنا..فى الأنظمة السياسية وتصنيفاتها..ولذلك مرتبكة قليلا..
يعنى هناك مثلا النظام الشمولى أو الحكم الشمولى..وتصنيفاته الأخرى السلطوى والليبرالى وهذه مدرسة أو نهج..
وهناك تفنيد آخر وهو البرلمانى والرئاسى والمختلط وهذا نهج آخر..ربما المسميات لها نفس الدلالات باختلافها..
ولاحظت أنك جمعت فى حديثك بين المختلط تارة..وبين الشمولى تارة أخرى..فمن أى جهة نتحدث..؟

على أية حال ..أنا أفضل " الله..ما أسعدنى وأنا أختار..ليتهم يأخذون بتفضيلى ..ههههههه "..أقول أفضل الليبرالى بالطبع..والبرلمانى من التصنيف الآخر..وكلنا بالتأكيد نعرف الليبرالى والبرلمانى يقعون تحت أى توصيف وتفصيلات..أليس كذلك..؟

وأعتقد أنه فى وجود أنظمة كهذه سيعمل بها فعلا.. سيتقدم المجتمع للأمام ويقوى فى صحوته لمناهضة الفساد والفاسدين بشكل كبير ومدفوع ..وسيشعر المواطن فى ظل الجو الليبرالى الجديد أن الوطن بالفعل مأمنه ومسكنه ومأواه..ومن ثم سيعمل على استقراره والذود عنه..لاشك أن هناك ثقافة وطنية جديدة ستولد وستعزز باستمرار كلما اتضحت المكاسب المتوقعة للمواطن والمجتمع على السواء..

هناك تفصيلات كثيرة بالتأكيد داخل النظام الليبرالى أو البرلمانى يمكننا العودة إليها إن أردت ذلك..

تفضلت وقلت.." أريد هنا توصيفاً محدداً أكثر إحاطة من كلمة ديمقراطيةٍ أو ليبراليةٍ ... الخ "

وليكن..بعيدا عن الليبرالية والديمقراطية والبرلمانية ..ما رأيك فى الفيدرالية ؟
أعتقد أنه نظام دولة رائع وهو أعمق وأوسع وأشمل من الليبرالية إذ أشعر أن له نبض واقعى ممسوك أكثر..نظام سياسى جيد جدا..أنا أميل له..لأنه يعنى تماما بحكم الشعب لنفسه وأنه أصل كل السلطات..كما أنه يحتوى فى داخله تعدد الأعراق والأحزاب والإنتماءات..وأجده حقا متناسب مع الجو المجتمعى فى مصر..وهو النظام الذى طبقته الهند ونجح ..وقد استرشدت بالهند فى مداخلاتى السابقة كمثال لأنها تتماثل والظروف المصرية من حيث تعداد السكان ..الثقافات..البنيات الإقتصادية والإجتماعية..ونجحت الهند..والنظام الفيدرالى هذا معمول به كذلك فى كندا والصين على ما أعتقد واليابان وماليزيا والولايات المتحدة وسويسرا..وغيرهم..

وفى النهاية أود أن أقول أن التحول يا سيدى من نظامنا الحالى إلى أى نظام أقل ما يوصف به أن سيكون سلطوى وليس شمولى يتطلب منا الصبر و " شد الحزام " جدا على كل فئات المجتمع..ولفترة قد تتعدى الخمس سنوات..من الناحية الثقافية والإجتماعية والإقتصادية والحياتية..فالإنتقال من نظام لآخر ..يتطلب مرحلة إنتقالية ..الجميل فيها أننا لدينا الإستعداد والمقومات لكى نمر منها آمنين إن شاء الله..ولابد أن نعى ذلك جيدا وأنه لا بديل أمامنا..
أشكرك جدا وأنتظر منك ردا على مداخلتى إن كنت تريد أى إيضاح بخصوصها
تحياتى لك يا سيدى
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *
> 
> نعم حكيم القلوب عند بعضها*
> *و كاننا امام موقف سينمائي حول اثنين يعرفان بعضهما عن طريق النت و لم يتلاقى*
> *و رغم انهما وقفا معا لحماية متحف الانسانية الا انهما لا يتعرفان و لكن تتعارف قلوبهما انهما في ذات اللحظة يقومان بنفس العمل*
> *و هو سيدي نوع من انواع الحب في الله*
> 
> *صدمني هذا الفيديو* 
> *كما صدمني تعليق الرصد الميداني عليه الذي يقول فيه عمر سليمان*
> ...



*

إبن طيبة

حديثكَ لي من القلبِ وماأجمله يارجل ..
تحياتي لكَ ولمشاركتك التي جاءت مختصرةً ولكنها كثيفة كما وعيك النابض
الذي كونته السنون تجريباً حياً ومعرفياً في روحك وعقلك وقلبك ..

أثرت نقاطاً في غايةِ الأهميةِ ولانختلفُ عليها حميعاً ..
نقاطٌ أثارت داخلي توصيف الحكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ
 الذي عانينا من سطوتِه واحتكارتِه لكلٍِّ أنساقِ بنيتِنا الإجماعيةِ طويلاً ..
نقاطٌ تشيرُ إلى استبدادِ وقهر هذا النظام لنا في محاولتِه لقتلِ الروحِ فينا وتشويه هويتنا وانتماءاتنا الحقيقية ..

ويقيناً مني أنَّك مُتابع للموضوع .. دعني أسألك ..
-  لأن ابن طيبة هنا ومن المؤكد في الواقع أيضاً عاملٌ من عوامل الدفع الجماعيِّ نحو الإصلاح حدَّ التغيير .. -
*

*
حدثني عن فئة المنتفعين توصيفاً وتصنيفاً ..
وهل سيقومون بالتصدي لمساراتِ التغيير وكيف لنا مواجهتهم ؟

وأيضاً إيماناً مني ومنك .. أن هناك قوى خارجية توافقت براجماتياً مع النظام السابق
الذي كان يتحرك في مساراتٍ تبعيةٍ ساعدت على تطبيقِ استراتيجيتهم في المنطقةِ ..

كيف ينظرون على الموقف الآن في مصر - متابعةً أو تنسيقاً حتى الآن - ؟
وماهي سبل التصدي التي تراها لو أن مساراتِ التغييرِ جاءت ضد استراتيجيتهم ؟
وكيف ترانا نفعلُ أمام هذه التحديات ؟

*



*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> طبعا وقطعا ينبغي تغيير تلك البنيه تماما ..وهذا هو مايريدوه الشعب ومتظاهرو التحرير 
> حيث ان مبارك قام بتغيير في الاشكال والوجوه ..ونحن نريد تغيير في الجوهر وعليه اري اننا لم نحقق الي الان تحولا كبيرا 
> في ماقبل الثوره والي الان ..
> حتي مع محاكمه احمد عز ..او حبيب العادلي 
> فان الجدد اتو ..سواء بدراوي او محمود وجدي 
> ويسظلو في اماكنهم الي ان يتوحشو ..وبعد ذلك تقوم ثوره اخري ..فيقيلهم وياتون بغيرهم 
> فاين التغيير !!؟ 
> لاشيئ حقيقي .. 
> البنيه الجديده التي اريدها قد اوضحت ملامحها في ردي السابق اخي العزيز 
> ...



*
محمد

أهلاً بكَ ..

وتحياتي لكَ ولمشاركتِكَ الواعية والتي دفعت بي إلى الكتابةِ عن توصيف الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ في مصر
والتي أيضاأ اثارت انتباهي يقيناً إلى الحديث عن فئة المنتفعين واحتكاراتهم لأنساقِ بنيتنا المُجتمعيةِ ..
ولأنك تحدثت وأشرت إلى هذه الفئةِ وإلى كيفيةِ القضاء عليها بكل ما أدرجته توصيفاً لنظامِ الحكمِ الذي ترى
وجوب أن نسير في اتجاهاتِه نحو دولة مدنيةٍ تقوم على المؤسسات ..

دعني أسألك فيما يخص القوى الخارجية
على اعتبار أنهم منتفعون بشكلٍ آخر وكانوا طيلة الحكمِ السابق متوافقين براجماتياً مع مسيرتِه
التي لم تتعارض مع استراتيجيتهم ..
*
*


حدثني عن هذه القوى وكيف كان التوافق ومفرداتِه وإشاراتٍ لبعضِ ماتحقق منها
في ظلِّ النظام الحاكمِ في الفترةِ السابقةِ القريبة - التي لم تتغير كاملة حتى الآن - ؟

كما أرجو أن تحدثني الآن عن رؤيتكَ لموقفهم إيذاء مايحدث ؟
وهل لهم دور في تحديد المسارات حتى لاتتعارض مع استراتيجيتهم ..
وإن لم يكن لهم دور أو عجزوا عن الإختراق لإيجاد هذا الدور
هل سيقومون بالتصدى لمساراتِ التغيير ؟ كيف - توقعاتك التأملية أو التحليلية -
وما هو دورنا كي نستطيع التعامل مع هذه القوى ؟ في جميع الحالات ؟

*





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *اشكرك لتشجيعك وردك الرقيق حكيم* 
> *وأهنئك وكل مصر وشعب مصر بنهاية عهد من القهر والظلم* 
> *وبداية جديدة ربما نستطيع معاً أن نرسم لوحتها* 
> *مؤكد متابعة حكيم وقرأت كل ماكتبت فأذن لي أن أستعين بفرشاتك* 
> *ربما أستطيع أن أرسم معك خطاً أو أضيف لوناً فقط لكي أتعلم منك* 
> *كبف نستطيع أن نرسم معاً أجمل لوحة لمستقبل مصر..*  
> *أعجبني تعبيراً رائعاً قلته في سياق كلامك وهو (قمع الروح)* 
> *نعم حكيم ما مُورِس ضدنا من خلال الأنظمة السابقة هو قمع وقهر وسجن للروح* 
> *تبعه عجز في الفكر وعدم القدرة على إعمال العقل* 
> ...



*فراشة

أهلا بكِ ..

وتحياتي لكِ .. ولإيقاعِ عزفكِ هنا .. في الصورة
صورةٌ نرسمُها جميعاً .. في دفعٍ جماعيِّ يملؤه الوعيُ الروحيُّ والقلبيُّ والعقلي ..
هكذا نستلهمُ وكلُّ يُلهِمُ بعضُنا البعض ..
كي نستشرفَ آفاقاً للحياه ..

جاءت مشاركتُكِ تفيضُ بوعيِّ أحاط بالسابقِ واضعاً إياه تفعيلاً في الآني نحو مساراتٍ مستقبليةٍ
لا شك نريدُها ونعرف أننا لابد أن نسعى على تحقيقها ..*
*


والآن أريد منكِ أن تحدثينا عن الإحتكارِ السياسيِّ الذي عانينا منه في ظلِّ نظامِ الحكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ في مصر ؟
وهل حقاً في هذا النظامِ التحريكُ السياسيُّ هو الذي يُحرِّكُ كلَّ أنساقِ البنيةِ المُجتمعيةِ ؟
ولأنه شموليُّ عشوائيُّ هل يعمل على تفتيت المجتمع نسقياً .. ؟
وكيف كان هذا في مصر .. - بعضُ الأمثلةِ - ؟


*




*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *
> محمد
> 
> أهلاً بكَ ..
> 
> وتحياتي لكَ ولمشاركتِكَ الواعية والتي دفعت بي إلى الكتابةِ عن توصيف الحُكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ في مصر
> والتي أيضاأ اثارت انتباهي يقيناً إلى الحديث عن فئة المنتفعين واحتكاراتهم لأنساقِ بنيتنا المُجتمعيةِ ..
> ولأنك تحدثت وأشرت إلى هذه الفئةِ وإلى كيفيةِ القضاء عليها بكل ما أدرجته توصيفاً لنظامِ الحكمِ الذي ترى
> وجوب أن نسير في اتجاهاتِه نحو دولة مدنيةٍ تقوم على المؤسسات ..
> ...



الفاضل حكيم عيون 
قبل ان اتحدث معك حول القوي الخارجيه وتاثيرها 
اسمحلي فقط ان اعبر لك عن اعجابي بالموضوع وطريقه تناوله من جانبك وجانب المناقشين له 
وان اختتم ايضا ..الصوره التي ارجوها لرئيس مصر القادم ان شاء الله 
هل تري حضرتك هذا الرجل 
بالتاكيد كلنا يراه يوميا مرتان او ثلاثه او اربعه .. 

4612c11aea.jpg


الرئيس القادم لابد ان يكون بنفس الوظيفه 

رجل المرور مهمته ان يسير الحركه في الميدان الكبير بحيث تتحرك كل السيارات في اتجاهاتها المختلفه 
دون ان يربك احد السيارت ..سياره اخري ..وعلي هذا فان دور رجل المرور هنا دور تنظيمي بحت .. 

نفس الصوره لابد ان يكون عليها رئيسنا القادم 

ان يتجرد هو من عباءه المتحكم ..ويكتفي بدور المراقب فقط 
وهذه هي اسس الدوله البرلمانيه الحديثه اتي تتحول الي دوله مؤسسات 
يستقل القضاء ..يستقل البرلمان ويمارس دوره الرقابي ..يتحول رئيس الوزراء بالانتخاب ..تمارس الاحزاب نشاطها بجريه تامه ..يستقل الاعلام ويصبح اعلاما حرا ..تعود الشرطه الي طبيعتها ووظيفتها المدنيه ..تفرض اللامركزيه ..
يكون لكل محافظ في محافظته دور رئيس الجمهوريه في محافظته ..حتي تتحقق اللامركزيه .. 
كل هذا بالضروره سيجعل من مصرنا الحبيبه دوله قائمه علي احترام القانون وسيادته 
وليس كالماضي ..الولاء والطاعه لرئيسها ..وكان مصر اختزلت في رئيسها !!
بهذا يصبح دور رئيس الجمهوريه في مصر ..مراقب ..منظم ..
يعالج الخلل الذي يطرأ علي قطاع من قطاعات الدوله 
ولله در الاستاذ هيكل ..
دائما كان ينادي ويصرخ من اجل تحقيق هذا الكلام ولكن كعادتهم اتهموه بالكبر والخرف واساءو اليه

----------


## اليمامة

> تفضلت وقلت.." أريد هنا توصيفاً محدداً أكثر إحاطة من كلمة ديمقراطيةٍ أو ليبراليةٍ ... الخ "
> 
> وليكن..بعيدا عن الليبرالية والديمقراطية والبرلمانية ..ما رأيك فى الفيدرالية ؟
> أعتقد أنه نظام دولة رائع وهو أعمق وأوسع وأشمل من الليبرالية إذ أشعر أن له نبض واقعى ممسوك أكثر..نظام سياسى جيد جدا..أنا أميل له..لأنه يعنى تماما بحكم الشعب لنفسه وأنه أصل كل السلطات..كما أنه يحتوى فى داخله تعدد الأعراق والأحزاب والإنتماءات..وأجده حقا متناسب مع الجو المجتمعى فى مصر..وهو النظام الذى طبقته الهند ونجح ..وقد استرشدت بالهند فى مداخلاتى السابقة كمثال لأنها تتماثل والظروف المصرية من حيث تعداد السكان ..الثقافات..البنيات الإقتصادية والإجتماعية..ونجحت الهند..والنظام الفيدرالى هذا معمول به كذلك فى كندا والصين على ما أعتقد واليابان وماليزيا والولايات المتحدة وسويسرا..وغيرهم..


*
استدراك بسيط..

الأستاذ العزيز حكيم عيووون
بعد التحية..
عدت لأوضح أمرا أخشى أن يساء فهمه..وخاصة قبل الخوض فى النقاش مجددا إن كتب لنا الإستمرار..
 ذكرت فى مداخلتى كلمة " الفيدرالية "..وذكرتها بدون أى مرجعية معرفية عميقة داخلى بخصوص هذا المصطلح وأعود الآن كذلك بدون هذه المرجعية المستقصية لإستشعارى خطورة الكلمة وارتباطها دائما فى الأذهان بأمريكا وتاريخ التنظيم السياسى الأمريكى والبلاد التى ..يعنى..يمكن أن نقول عليها أنها إمارات أو ولايات أو أقاليم..والتى لها واقع جغرافى معين..ومعرفتى بالفيدرالية على أية حال كونتها بشكل عابر من خلال بعض كتب الأدب السياسى..والروايات العالمية ..ولكننى لا أعرف ضوابطها ...
والحقيقة أن معرفتى السياسية بشكل عام والدستورية يمكن أن تعطينى فيها 3 على عشرة...ههههههههه...
لم أعنى أننا بالفيدرالية  نهدف إلى تقسيم وتفتيت دولتنا إلى دويلات كما هى أمريكا ولايات مثلا..وإنما كنت أعنى فكرة واحدة..وهى اللا مركزية ليس إلا..وأن تكون لكل محافظة إستقلالية لا تنفصل بشكل كامل عن دستورية البلاد..لأنه فى النهاية لابد من وجود هيكل متماسك للدولة..يجعل منها وحدة متماسكة..
كنت أعنى بالفيدرالية ..ديمقراطية واقعية ومقدور عليها..وليس ديمقراطية مستحيلة ..لم أعنى المعنى الأكاديمى أو المتعارف عليه فى المصطلح بقدر ما أعنى فيدرالية مفصلة علينا وعلى مجتمعنا..أنا لا يهمنى حدود المصطلح بقدر ما يهمنى جوهره..أى نظام سياسى جديد وخاص جدا لنا..ليس بالضرورة أن يكون فيدراليا ولا برلمانيا ولكنه مزيج من هذا وذاك..أى نأخذ من الفيدرالية ما يناسبنا ومن البرلمانية ما يناسبنا..وما المانع فى أن يكون لنا نظام سياسى جديد وعربى مثلما ابتدعت الدول الغربية أنظمة لها..ما المانع فى بعض المرونة الإصلاحية السياسية بدلا من الأنظمة المتحجرة التى عطلتنا ودمرتنا طويلا..ما المانع فى تمصير أو تعريب نظم سياسية تليق وتعطى الديمقراطية والإستقلالية المرجوة..!!

ومن ناحية أخرى أتفهم بالطبع التاريخ الإستعمارى الذى كان كل هدفه هو تفكيك البلاد وتدمير وحدتها الجغرافية والوطنية وفصل البلاد إلى قطاعات ودويلات وعادات وشعوب وتقاليد وما إلى ذلك بحيث يمكن السيطرة على البلاد قطاعات قطاعات واستعداء شعوبها ضدبعضهم البعض..معروف جدا سياسة فرق تسد وأن الفصل والتقسيم يضعف كثيرا أما العدو فى حالة الإستيلاب والإحتلال..أليس كذلك يا سيدى ؟

هكذا كنت أعنى بمداخلتى السابقة دون الإسقاط على نظام سياسى معين ..أجد نفسى لا أفقه فيه كثيرا..وخاصة أن دولة مثل الصين والهند تقريبا يطبقان هذا النظام ولم يفككهما كما أعتقد وإنما جعلهما اليوم كما تعرفون جميعا فى مصاف الدول المتقدمة والتى تمارس النهج الديمقراطى الحر..ولا أطالب كذلك أن يحدث فينا ما حدث فى السودان مؤخرا..بعد أن قسمت إلى شمال وجنوب كقطاعات منفصلة..من يوافق على هذا ؟

أريد أن أقول أن مثل هذه الدول وجدت نفسها تمارس التنظيم الفيدرالى هذا دون تقسيمات جغرافية مثلا..وإنما جاءت عملية ممارستة تلقائية فى إطار ظروف الدولة وإمكاناتها فى الجو الديمقراطى الذى كان هو كل هدفهم..يعنى لا يشترط أن نقول فيدرالى اصطلاحيا إذ أنه قد يكون موجودا فعليا وتلقائيا ممارسة ونهجا وأسلوبا اتبع..يعنى الآلية دارت عجلتها ومن ثم اعتادت أو اعتمدت..وما نطالب به اليوم من نظام سياسى مؤسساتى لا مركزى وبرلمانى أعتقد أنه أفضل من الفيدرالى حيث أنه تخطاه  ..يعنى إستقلالية بدون فصل ..هذا ما أعنيه عموما..

وجدت أننى فى حاجة لمثل هذا التوضيح..حتى يتم فهم ما قصدته بشكل صحيح وأتمنى لو أننى أحسنت التوضيح ..ولكنى أشك..هههههه
أشكرك


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ياااااااااه يا أ/ حكيم
> عاوزه مصر إزاى؟؟؟؟
> أنا نفسي في حاجات كتيـــــــــر وخصوصا بعد انتصار الثوره
> نفسي أشوفها أحلى بلد في الدنيا
> نفسى اشوفها نضيفه وشعبها يحافظ عليها
> نفسي أشوف مسئولينها عادلين 
> ويحافظوا على خير مصر لأهلها
> نفسي يكون فيه تعليم يتبع نهج التعليم العملى والفكرى مش الصم والحفظ
> ألاقي الاطفال طالعين ليهم فكر وعقل
> ...



*
إيمان

أهلاً بكِ ..

مشاركتك من القلب وبتتكلمى عن ملامح صورة رائعة هنرسمها كلنا يا إيمان
هنرسم ملامح الحرية جزء جزء ولون لون وضوء وظل 
 هنرسم لوحة مفتوحة .. صورة فيها كلنا أرواحنا حاسة وقلوبنا باصة وعقولنا لامسة
وهنختار .. كلنا هنختار كلنا .. كل واحد فينا هيكون جزء من بنية الدفع الجماعي نحو الإصلاح حدَّ التغيير

هنغني .. هنعمل أغانينا بإدينا .. وندوق طعمها
هنحسها وتحسنا وتقولنا غنونى غنوا وارقصوا
اتنفسوا ..

أنا عارف أنك جوا الموضوع ومعانا ضمن هذا الدفع الجماعى يا إيمان
بنبص على التاريخ القريب وبنحطه ادامنا عشان يفتح لينا شكل للمستقبل
وعارف انك قريتى توصيفات الحكم الشمولي العشوائي في مصر
وشكله وسيطرة الفرد الأوحد والحزب الاوحد والمنتفعين واحتكاراتهم لأنساق البنية المجتمعية المصرية ..*



*واسمحيلى أسألك ..
ولا بلاش نخليها في صورة سؤال نتكلم ونفتح قلبنا ..

كلمينا عن فئة المنتفعين واكيد كان ادامك حالات أكدت ليكى صفة الفئة دى وسلوكها
ومدى استغلالهم وقهرهم واستبدادهم اللى عانينا منه في حاجات كتيرة اوى كانت بتحصل كل يوم ..
الفئة دى ياإيمان هتتصدى لينا واحنا بنحاول نغير الواقع ؟
وهنتعامل معاه إزاى ؟*


*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> دكتور أحمد زويل ليس مجرد عالم مهتم بالعلم فقط
> و لكنه مهتم بمجالات كثيره لتنيمه مصر و من سنين
> اهتم بمشاريع مختلفه و بكيفية استعمال تلك الطاقات البشريه المهدوره للشباب
> 
> أعتقد بأن عقليه مثل دكتور أحمد زويل جديره بأن تتحمل مسؤليه قيادة دوله بأكملها و ليس مجال محدد
> 
> مثلا لو نظرنا لأوباما فهو رغم أنه سياسي محنك إلا أنه لا يأخذ قرار واحد بنفسه
> و بالتالى فإن صفة السياسي في الرئيس لا يجب أن تكون هى الطاغيه على شخصيته لأنه يجب أن يستعين بالخبرات المساعده
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى فراشه



*
أوركيدا

أهلاً بكِ ..

دلوقتى ومن الآن أصبح من حقنا الإختيار
مش الشخص الأوحد على رأس الأوحد نحو حكم شمولي .. لأ
بنختار الشخص اللى هيبقى معانا في هذا الدفع الجماعي نحو رسم صورة مستقبلية أفضل
صورة بنرسم ونغير ونرتب ملامحها باستمرار توافقا مع حركة المجتمع المتغير والمُتحرك دوما إيجابيا ..

سعداء بوجودك معانا في هذا الدفع 
وفي انتظار إبداء عرضك لملامح الصورة اللى عاوزاها وحاساها وهتعملى على تحقيقها
وكمان في انتظار إجاباتك فيما يخص بعض الأسئلة المطروحة ..
*


*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الفاضل حكيم عيون 
> قبل ان اتحدث معك حول القوي الخارجيه وتاثيرها 
> اسمحلي فقط ان اعبر لك عن اعجابي بالموضوع وطريقه تناوله من جانبك وجانب المناقشين له 
> وان اختتم ايضا ..الصوره التي ارجوها لرئيس مصر القادم ان شاء الله 
> هل تري حضرتك هذا الرجل 
> بالتاكيد كلنا يراه يوميا مرتان او ثلاثه او اربعه .. 
> 
> ملف مرفق 24744
> 
> ...



*محمد

رائعٌ ماينقلُهُ لنا وعيُكَ الروحيُّ - هكذا حين يكون للروح عقلٌ وقلب - 
من توصيفاتٍ يجب أن تتَّسمَ بها ملامحُ صورةِ رئيس الدولة - كفردٍ من أفرادِ الدفعِ الجماعي -
وليس الرئيس فقط بل كلنا يجب أن تكون هذه هي ملامحُنا
كما أشرتَ ووصفت ..

في انتظارك تحدثنا عن القوى الخارجية 
كما يتراءى لكَ ..*




*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *المبدع حكيم عيووون..
> 
> 
> 
> صباح التركواز..
> 
> الحقيقة..
> دخلت أكتب ..
> لأنى حاسة إن الصورة دلوقتى فى عيونى..جميلة..ومبهرة..
> ...


*
ندى

أهلاً بكِ ..

عشان بحب البرتقان
هقول صباح البرتقان

- البرتقان البلدي أبو دمُّه -

إحساسكِ بالصورةِ رائعٌ سيدتي ..

الصورة هيا كُلِّنا .. بنبص عليها علينا جوانا
كُلِّنا مش برا الصورة .. ولا بندور عليها
كلنا بنبص على ملامحنا فى روحنا فى قلبنا فى عقلنا
بنحس ملامحنا بنستشعرها بنلمسها
بنحاول نرتبها نلونها ننسقها
نرقصها وترقصنا
نغنيها وتغنينا
ملامح قابلة دايما تتغير للأجمل تفعيلاً - فكر وعلم وفن -
واحد وطن مش برانا
واحد وطن جوانا
واحد وطن* 




*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إرفعوا أصواتِكم بالغناء

إصنعوا الأغنية

بِدءًا من الخيال

في اتجاهِ حُلمٍ

يعتلي الواقعَ

يرسُمُه

إصعدوا الأُغنية*


*ياااااااااااا*









*مِصْرُ*

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة*
> 
> *أهلا بكِ ..*
> 
> *وتحياتي لكِ .. ولإيقاعِ عزفكِ هنا .. في الصورة*
> *صورةٌ نرسمُها جميعاً .. في دفعٍ جماعيِّ يملؤه الوعيُ الروحيُّ والقلبيُّ والعقلي ..*
> *هكذا نستلهمُ وكلُّ يُلهِمُ بعضُنا البعض ..*
> *كي نستشرفَ آفاقاً للحياه ..*
> 
> ...


 





*حكيم ..*
*سأحاول أن أصعد الأغنية لأرسم حلمي نوراً وأملاً* 
*فهل نستطيع أن نرسم أحلامنا..* 
*نقودها بدلاً من أن تقودنا؟* 
*ربما لو إجتمعنا لنرسمها جميعاً بأرواحنا..بقلوبنا وعقولنا..*
*ربما استطعنا وقتها أن نحولها إلى حقيقة نلمسها ونعيشها*
*مرة أخرى حكيم تستنفر ما بداخلي فتستحث روحي على الإنطلاق* 
*لتحاول تحديد ملامح الصورة فأمسك بالفرشاة لأرسم حلمي*

*والآن أريد منكِ أن تحدثينا عن الإحتكارِ السياسيِّ الذي عانينا منه في ظلِّ نظامِ الحكمِ الشموليِّ العشوائيِّ في مصر ؟*

*أعتقد أن من أهم سمات النظام الشمولي العشوائي في مصر التفرد والإستبداد بالسلطة* 
*معتمداً على نصوص دستورية وقوانين وإجراءات أمنية تدعم النظام* 
*وتعزز من قدرته على الإستمرار في السلطه* 
*ومن سمات هذا النظام (الديمقراطية الشكلية) ولا ننكر أن الديمقراطية في مصر كانت تابعة* 
*لأهواء الحاكم فلم تخضع لقانون أو دستور يحكمها ولكن خضعت دائماً لإرادة السلطة الحاكمة* 
*ومن مظاهر الإحتكار السياسي كما نعلم جميعاً هيمنة الحزب الأوحد الذي يرأسه رئيس الدولة*
*وبالرغم من تواجد 23 حزباً سياسياً من المفروض أن تقوم بدورها كمعارضة قوية*
*إلا أنها كانت أحزاباً شكلية ضعيفة لا نعرف منها إلا أسماء قليلة* 
*هذا بالإضافة إلى إلغاء دور النقابات والجمعيات الأهلية* 
*مما أصاب الحياة السياسية بالجمود والركود*
*وفي نفس الوقت هيمنت السلطة التنفيذية على التشريعية..* 
*وضعف إستقلال السلطة القضائية* 
*فكان من الطبيعي أن ينتج عن هذا فساداً سياسياً وإداريا .*
*ومن هذا المنطلق دعوت في مشاركتى السابقة إلى ضرورة التغيير الإرادي والإداري* 
*فنحن نحتاج أولاً لإرادة التغيير ثم لتغييرات إدارية جذرية تقضي على التسلط والبيروقراطية*
*وهل حقاً في هذا النظامِ التحريكُ السياسيُّ هو الذي يُحرِّكُ كلَّ أنساقِ البنيةِ المُجتمعيةِ ؟*
*أعتقد أنك تتفق معي أن النظام السياسي في أي دولة وبحكم مركزيته هو المهيمن*
*والمسيطر على المجالات الأخرى في الدولة سواء إجتماعية أو إقتصادية أو غيرها؟* 
*وعلى هذا فإن أزمة النظام السياسي لابد أن تنعكس على هذه المجالات سلباً* 
*فتتسبب في العديد من الأزمات* 
*وقد تسبب النظام الشمولي العشوائي في:* 
*- سيطرة وفساد النخبة الحاكمة،* 
*- ازمة ثقة بين الشعب وبين جميع سلطات الدولة سواء تنفيذية أو تشريعية أو حتى قضائية* 
*- تسبب في أزمات أخلاقية ..فساد إداري ..فساد تعليمي ..* 
*- عدم إحترام القوانين .. غياب العدالة الإجتماعية* 
*وترتب على هذا فقد الشعور بالإنتماء للوطن الذي شعر فيه المواطن بالقهر والظلم و بالغربة*
*ولأنه شموليُّ عشوائيُّ هل يعمل على تفتيت المجتمع نسقياً .. ؟*
*وكيف كان هذا في مصر .. - بعضُ الأمثلةِ - ؟*
*مؤكد إن هذا النظام يهدف إلى الإستبداد بالسلطة* 
*وضمان الإستمرارية لذا فقد عمل على:* 
*- أولاً إحكام القبضة الأمنية وإستمرار العمل بقانون الطوارئ*
*- ثم تفتيت المجتمع بتفريغه من محتواه الديمقراطي والثقافي والأخلاقي والإقتصادي* 
*- إغراق غالبية الشعب المصري في الفقر والبطالة* 
*- إهمال التعليم والصحة والإسكان والمواصلات وغيرها*
*- زرع الفتنة بين طوائف الشعب المصري بصفة عامة،*
*وأخيراً حكيم .. أرى في الصورة أهدفاً قومية كثيرة وليس هدفاً واحدا*
*أهدافاً نجتمع عليها جميعاً حكاماً ومحكومين نتحمس لتحقيقها دون شعارات**فهل سنستطيع تحقيقها؟*

*أرق تحياتي لك دائماً*

----------


## اليمامة

*نسمات الحرية تهل أكثر وداعة..*




*الأستاذ العزيز حكيم عيووون..
أرجو أن تكون بخير..
كلما شعرت أننى فى حاجة لبعض حديث جئت لهنا..فأرجو أن تتحملنى ..وخاصة أننى..وكلنا..كما أظن تجتاحنا فى اليوم الواحد مئات المشاعر والأفكار المتناثرة ..والعجيب أنها قد تبدو متناقضة فى أحيان كثيرة..وتضرب الفكرة التى سبقتها منذ ساعات فى مقتل..

كنت واحدة من هؤلاء المنادين مؤخرا بأن العفوعند المقدرة..وأن الفضل ما أجمله..وأننا يجب أن نكون من أنصار المتسامحين عما سلف..وهى قاعدة لاشك لن يزعزها داخلى أى مستجد..فأنا مؤمنة تماما بثقافة التسامح لأبعد مدى طالما قدرت..

واليوم أعود بفكر مختلف..وليد الأفكار التى تتنامى فى مخيلتى وأحدث بها نفسى وتحدثنى...
أعود لأغير فكرتى تماما وأنادى بمحاسبة كل من كان له يد فى الفساد الذى استشرى وعم وطننا..ومن أكبر رأس لأصغر واحد..وهذا ليس تغير لحظى لمعنى التسامح نفسه وإنما لأن العفو عن هؤلاء فى الظروف الراهنة لن يكون تسامح وإنما خيبة وضعف..

نعم أعود لأطلب محاسبة رئيس الجمهورية السابق محمد حسنى مبارك..وابنه ومعاونيه وعصابته وكل المنتفعين على التوصيف الكلى والجزئى..
عدت لأنادى بذلك لأنه من غير المعقول فى خضم منادتنا بضرورة بدء عهد جديد يتسم بأعلى إجرائية للمحاسبية والرقابة أن نستهله بترك الفاسدين يعيثون فسادا بأموالنا ..ويتجرئون علينا بها ..ونقول " سامحناهم "..كيف يكون ذلك ونحن نريد أن نرسى قواعد جديدة نضرب بها كل من ستسول له نفسه أن يسرق أو يضرب على قوت الشعب ؟..وكيف سنؤمن وجوبية الإستفادة والإستفاقة من هذا الدرس إن لم نقم بالفعل بمحاسبة كل من تسبب فى إفقار وتشريد الشعب المصرى على مدار ثلاثون عاما مباركية إن لم يكن أكثر يا سيدى؟..كيف سيتعظ اللامنتمى إذن ..إذ ربما ساورته نفسه بأن هذا الشعب الطيب ربما سيسامحه إذا نهب وإذا وسرق وإذا استلبنا مثلما سامح  بقلبه الطيب أعوان الفساد والشر السابقين..!!!

نعم لا يجب أن نعطيهم الفرصة للفرار دون محاسبة وأن يعرفوا جيدا أن ما استلب سيرد ..يجب أن ندرك حريتنا السياسية اليوم والتى لم نحظى بها للأسف الشديد ولا لحظة من قبل..وأعتقد أن هناك فارق بين أن نتسامح ونحن أقوياء أو أن نتسامح كإنسانيين وبين أن نتسامح فى حقوق ..وخاصة إذا لم تكن هذه الحقوق خاصة فرد واحد..هناك فارق كبير بين أن نسامح إنسان كإنسان وبين أن نتسامح فى حق مهول ربما فى إستعادته سينصلح حال دولة..وسُيحدث باسترجاعه إنفراجه كبيرة لهذا البلد..أليست هذه هى أبسط قواعد المحاسبية التى نريدها اليوم وأنه يجب أن نفرق بين قيمنا الإنسانية وبين حقوقنا الدولية والوطنية أم أنك ترانى مخطئة ؟..

بالتأكيد " هم " لن يعيدوا لنا ما سلبوه عن طيب خاطر وإلا فهذا يعنى محاسبتهم وهى التهم المتكفلة بأن ترميهم خلف القضبان ربما الباقى من أعمارهم ..ولذلك لابد وأن نناشد حد الترجى كل الدوليين..وكل الأعراف الدولية المختصة بهذا الشأن لأن يتخذوا الموقف المناسب فى هذا الصدد ويقومون بإعادة الأموال المسلوبة إلينا من جديد إذا كنا فعلا نريد أن نؤكد للجميع أن هناك سياسة جديدة ستتبع وأن الجميع سيحاسب ولا سبيل للتسامح فيما يخص حقوق الشعب وواجبات المواطنة والقانون..لابد وأن يعلو صوتنا الجماعى بالمحاسبة وبعودة الحقوق التى سلبت ..

نقطة أخرى رادوتنى بخصوص هذه الأموال والحقيقة أننى لا أراها بعيدة تماما عن موضوعك وكيف أننا يجب أن نحكم القبضة على المنتفعين..أرى يا سيدى أن ترك الأموال وبهذه المبالغ الضخمة التى تعدت حدود العقل المتخيل تشكل خطرا داهما وشديدا جدا علينا وعلى الوطن لأنه ببساطة يمكن جدا إعادة تدوير هذه الأموال من جديد فى تصفية حسابات أو شراء أنفس أو رشوات ..وتحقيق الأغراض والمطامع وخاصة فى هذه الفترة الحرجة وأنت كما تعرف هناك من البشر من لن يتورعوا عن القبول بالعروض المغرية شريطة تنفيذ مخططات نهبوية من جديد بالمقابل تعمل على تكريس ذيول الفساد مرة أخرى فى البلاد..سحر المال له بريق حقا..وبالمال يستطيع بعض الملفقين أن ينفذوا مخططات تنضح بالشر الخالص ..وشراء الأنفس الخسيسة أو حتى ممارسة الضغوط والمقايضات على الأنفس التى تتأرجح على الحبل..وكيف ننكر أن كل ما جرى كان بسبب المال..والسلطة..وأن كل هذا التخريب والفساد إنما كان لأجل حفنة من الأموال أو قطعة من الأرض أو عقار..وبئس الأثمان..!! وهكذا يفعل المال والسلطة والقوة..فما أدرانا اليوم بخطورة هذه الأموال السائبة وكيف أنها لن تتورع عن شراء الأنفغس من جديد..هى ثروة منهوبة لابد حقا من استرجاعها بأى ثمن حتى لو أحرقناها بعد ذلك..لابد وأن نقطع عليهم أذنابهم السامة..حتى لو الأمر إلى ما معناه ..لا نحن ولاهم سنستفيد من هذه الأموال..لأنهم إذا ما تأكدوا أننا سنسترد المال إن عاجلا أو آجلا..بظنى أنهم سيقولون " لا إحنا ولا هما.."..ونحن والطوفان !! وفى كل الأحوال هذا أفضل من أن تظل الأموال بأيديهم وأتعشم بالفعل أن تكون هناك أعراف وقوانيين دولية انتهجت فى هذا الصدد وتكفل عودة الحق لأصحابه..

ولاشك أن وجود المنتفعين اللامنتمين الداخليين والذين يمتلكون المال لازال موجودا ..موجودا بحذر ..يحاول أن يلتف وأن يلعب على الحبال ..من خلال إيجاد أى مخرج سواء بإلقاء التهم على الغير أوعلى صغار اللامنتمين الذين وصفتهم أنت بالمتجزئين ضغارا فصغارا وهؤلاء غالبا هم من يدفعون الثمن بل إن وظيفتهم الأساسية كما أعتقد تكون دفع الثمن من خلال إجراءات احترازية تأمينية اتخذت ضدهم من كبار المنتفعين تحسبا لحدوث أى طارىء ومن ثم يرتعون هم فى الفساد وفى المناصب ..بالتأكيد هناك كبش فداء أعد وقت اللزوم ليدفع هولاء - وهم يستحقون - ثمن كل شىء وحدهم..أضف إلى ذلك محاولات الخروج من المأزق بتبريء ساحتهم من خلال المستندات المزورة أو الملفقة التى ستظهر- سبحان الله- الآن لتعلن براءتهم..!!

لذلك يا سيدى أنا أرى أن من أنسب الطرق لمواجهة المنتفعين وحيلهم على المستوى الخارجى والداخلى هو إستئصال سياسات وليس إستئصال أفراد..هكذا من وجهة نظرى سيتساقطون جماعات..وهذا بالقياس على نفس المعيار لإختيار الأصلح لرئاسة الجمهورية عندما كنا نتناقش فى صدر الموضوع عن المعايير الفاصلة..عندما ذكرت أن الإختيار لا يكون قائم على شخص بعينه بقدر ما يكون انتقاء مقومات نتمناها أن تتحقق فى البلاد..وعلى هذا أجد أن إستئصال السياسات الفاسدة والمخربة والتى تدعمها القوانيين المفصلة والمحبوكة هى أنسب الطرق لنسف المنتفعين وإنتفاعهم برمته..وخاصة فى بلد إن شاء الله سيكون همه الأول هو احترام القانون والسهر على تنفيذه وأنه لا أحد فوق القانون..

شىء آخر أود أن أقوله لمواجهة الإنتفاع الداخلى بوجه خاص..من وجهة نظرى الخاصة أرى أن التشكيل الحكومى المرتقب لابد وأن يتم على مستوى تكتيكى واستراتيجى عال جدا..بحيث يكون قائم على تخطيط مدروس ومؤلات علمية ونفسية تراعى طبيعة المناصب ولا تسمح إطلاقا تحت أى ظرف من الظروف بتكوين شللية أو صداقات..أناس لا يعرفون بعضهم البعض..لا تربطهم مصالح ولا علاقات..لا تكون الحكومة قائمة على رجال الأعمال فقط..ووجودهم لابد وأن يتم بعناية وبتدقيق وبتخطيط..أعتقد أن الإختيار التكتيكى هذا من خصائصه أن سيطيح بالمنتفعين ولن يولد منتفعين آخرون..وأحب أن أشير أن هناك إمتيازات أراها من المستحب جدا وياليت أن تتوافر فعلا فى هذه المناصب..يعنى مثلا منصب رئيس الوزراء أرى أنه يستحسن أن يكون خبير فى الإقتصاد..ومنصب رئيس الجمهورية أفضل أن يكون سياسى وديبلوماسى على درجة عالية من الذكاء والفاعلية..منصب وزير التعليم العالى لابد وأن يكون رجل ذو خلفية علمية هائلة..منصب وزير التعليم الأساسى لابد وأن يكون تربويا..وهكذا...

نقطة أخيرة أتمناها من كل قلبى.." من ملك قوت يومه ..ملك حريته..وفى قول آخر..ملك غده "..
وفى هذا السياق يا سيدى يوجد الكثير جدا مما يمكن قوله..اليابان أغلقت على نفسها حتى خرجت للنور كما ترى برغم ظروف اليابان التى كلنا نعرفها..وعلى هذا أرى أننا لا يجب إطلاقا أن نتوسل المعونات والمساعدات..وهذا مبدأ أساسى لا فصال فيه..وألانشعر الغرب بحتمية وأهمية هذا الأمر من الأصل..بل إننى أتمنى لو أننا نغلق على أنفسنا ولا نلقى بالا لمساعداتهم من الأصل..ونقوم بإصلاح فورى لا يُؤجل لعودة الزراعة والصناعة الوطنية..أقول ذلك لأن هذه المعونات يا سيدى قد تكون بشكل أو بآخر ..تشكل ورقة ضغط شديدة علينا..يمارسها القادة الغربيون لعلمهم بحاجتنا لها ومن ثم ينفتح الباب مثلما انفتح للمصالح والمقايضات..أليس هذا ما حدث..أنا أقول أن الإكتفاء الذاتى وتحمل ظروفنا فترة لا بأس بها هى الوسيلة التى أجدها فعالة فى مقاومة المنتفعين اللامنتمين الخارجيين فى النفاذ إلينا ومحاولة مقايضاتنا والضغط علينا من أجل مصالحهم..هم يتصورون أننا لن نعيش دون مساعدتهم ولذلك نرضخ لطلباتهم فى حين المفترض أن نعمد إلى سياسة " مانوقعش تحت سِن حد "..أى لا يلزمنا من أحد شىء يضغط به علينا وقت اللزوم..كما أن هذه السياسة الإنتفاعية تفتح الباب كذلك للتبادلات الرأسمالية بين المنتفعين بنوعيهم الخارجيين والداخليين..تبادل منفعة قائم على مصلحة مقابل مصلحة..

هذا لا يعنى غلق باب الإستثمار الوطنى القائم على النزاهة والقانون والعدل..ولا يعنى ضرب العلاقات السياسية الدولية العادية القائمة على احترام سيادة البلاد..أعتقد أنك تتفهم ما أود قوله فى هذا الشأن..
لا نريد أى نقطة ضعف تسمح لهؤلاء المنتفعين أن يتربصوا بنا..ونحن بعون الله من القوة والوعى لأن نعرفهم..نحن نعرفهم من الآن..نعرف ملامحهم ونشتم رائحتهم..ومنذ القدم ونحن نعرفهم..ولكنه كان صبر طيب إلى حين..وإن شاء الله سيتساقطون..
تحياتى لك سيدى
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

دزء (جزء) من الصورة زي ماأنا شايفها ياحكيم بس تذكر أن نظري ضعيف شويه ..

- إنتصرت الثورة وهبت نسائم الحرية على الجميع وفي ناس جالهم برد .
- كله تمام وتحت السيطرة والإحتفالات تملأ مصر .

- قررنا نحن *فلول* النظام البائد هههههههه (مش النظام البائد إللي فات ده .... لأ البائد إللي قبله بتاع الملك فاروق  :xmas 4:    ) تنظيم مسيرة لرد الجميل لم تزد عن 100000 مائة ألف بكثير لم نشتم فيها   أحد ولم نتهجم على أحد أو نتهم أحد بالخيانة أو الخنزرة ، بل كتبنا شعارات   جميلة فقط ولم يحضر التليفزيون لأنه دلوقت مابقاش منافق  :xmas 4:  أصبح أكثر نقافاً قصدي نفاقاً هههههههه لأ لأ .... قصدي بقى وطني  :xmas 15:  ومتابع كل حاجة وبيجيب الرأى والرأي الآخر بكل شفافية. 
وأنا وطني وطني بأطنطن وأتباهي بمجدك ياوطنطن ...  :xmas 15: 
 
وقد قررنا نحن الفلول (حلوة الفلول دي  :xmas 15:  ) تكوين مجموعة محظورة هدفها التخريب وتحت إسم الإتجاه المعوكس ،ولم أقرر بعد الإشتراك فيها رغم أنني أصلح لقيادة أحد أركانها .

- في أيام سودة جاية على المصريين المقيمين داخلها ، وعلى المقيمين خارجها   الإنشكاح التام لأن الجميع بقوا شايفينهم أبطال وبطلوا يبصوا لهم بصه مش   ولا بد ، مع تحذير المقيمين بالمنطقة العربية أن رياح التغيير ونسائم   الحرية قد تصلهم وعشان كده لازم يلبسوا تقيل عشان البرد ، ولما ييجوا مصر   زيارة يسيبوا فلوسهم بره عشان القلق ، والدكر منهم ييجي مصر ويحط إيده في   إيد المصريين ويجيب فلوسه ويبدأ البناء ويترك الكيبورد ، أما المقيمين   بالدول الغربية والامريكية فلا خوف عليهم الآن من البني أدمين ولا من نسائم   الحرية ، وإللي بيخاف من ربنا ياخد باله شويتين أن الدور جاى عليهم ،   والدور بتاعهم هايبقى شديد قوي لأن مش هايبقى من تدبير بشر ...


بعض نتائج الثورة وبعد التأكد من نجاحها وتحقيقها للأهداف الرئيسية :-
بعد التخريب وكل ماحدث أثناء الثورة وهو   أمر طبيعي لأنه لايوجد شيئ كامل ، وبعد أن بدأ الإحتفال بالثورة ونسائم   الحرية هبت على الجميع حدث الآتي :-

هبت نسائم الحرية وكل واحد حر طبعاً .... 
هذا وقد حدث الآتي :-
- الجور على الأراضي الزراعية بشكل مُخيف .
- تحطيم الكثير من الجامعات ونهب محتوياتها .
- قُصر الكلام كُل إللي كان نفسه في حاجة عملها وإللي معاه سلاح وشوية أصحاب فتوات حالتهم إتحسنت وبقت عنب .

- أياد كثيرة إتحدت من أجل إنجاح الثورة :- حيث وضع الإخوان يدهم بيد   البرادعي الليبرالي !! وكذلك فيدهم موضوعة منذ زمن بعيد بيد حماس والشيعة   !! وكذلك وضع البرادعي يده منذ زمن بيد الإيرانيين وزوجته إيرانية وكل شيئ   تمام .
- كان هذا شرح مختصر والباقي أنتم عارفينه ...

السيناريو الأفضل الآن في رأيي :-
- البرادعي رئيساً للجمهورية .
- القرضاوي شيخاً للأزهر وزعيماً للأمة الإسلامية .
- عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوي وزيراً للثقافة .
- عمل ثمثال لـ وائل غنيم بميدان التحرير بدلاً من تمثال عبد المنعم رياض لأنه بقى مترّب ووجب تغييره ولكل فترة أبطالها ...
- التصويت على المادة الثانية من الدستور وتعديلها أو إلغائها .
- الحياة تبقى عنب وكل يبقى تمام .

ممكن بقى ياحكيم تقول لي ليه بأقول أن ده السيناريو الأفضل ، وحقيقي والله العظيم من قلبي بأقول أن ده السيناريو الأفضل *بس أكيد عندي سبب خبيث* !؟... 
فا ياترى تعرف ليه بأعتبره السيناريو الأفضل ...

ياريت ترد على سؤالي ياحكيم حاكم أنا حاسس أنك دماغ ... 
ليه ده السيناريو الأفضل لمصر حالياً ؟؟؟؟!!!!
وكل ماتوضح حته من الصورة هأقولك 


تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الله يرحمك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

البنود السرية لمعاهدة كامب ديفيد

 بصراحة وبكل صراحة نفسي حد من الجهابذة إللي اتكلموا عن البنود السرية لمعاهدة كامب ديفيد يقولنا عن البنود السرية دي ؟.

والأعجب بقى دلوقت الأخوان المسلمين يقولون أنهم يحترمون معاهدة السلام ؟!!!!!!!

----------


## فراشة

ليه ده السيناريو الأفضل لمصر حالياً ؟؟؟؟!!!!

*ههههه رغم إني مش دماغ لكن ممكن تسمحلى بمحاوله؟*
*من خلال قراءتي لمشاركتك وإحساسي بفكرك*
*أعتقد أنك تتوقع للفترة القادمة سيناريو أسوأ كتير من اللي طرحته*
*علشان كدا بتعتبر السيناريو دا هو الأفضل حاليا*
*أما الأسوأ فتوجد سيناريوهات كتييييره جداً ممكن تكون أسوأ*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ليه ده السيناريو الأفضل لمصر حالياً ؟؟؟؟!!!!
> 
> *ههههه رغم إني مش دماغ لكن ممكن تسمحلى بمحاوله؟*
> *من خلال قراءتي لمشاركتك وإحساسي بفكرك*
> *أعتقد أنك تتوقع للفترة القادمة سيناريو أسوأ كتير من اللي طرحته*
> *علشان كدا بتعتبر السيناريو دا هو الأفضل حاليا*
> *أما الأسوأ فتوجد سيناريوهات كتييييره جداً ممكن تكون أسوأ*


لأ مش هو ده إللي فكرت فيه ....
بس أقربهالك ...
لو حصل السيناريو ده هايكون سبب لسيناريو نفسي أنه يحصل ...
دمت بخير

----------


## فراشة

> لأ مش هو ده إللي فكرت فيه ....
> بس أقربهالك ...
> لو حصل السيناريو ده هايكون سبب لسيناريو نفسي أنه يحصل ...
> دمت بخير


*رجعت قرأت مشاركتك تاني بتمعن*
*الحقيقة ماقدرتش أوصل للى تقصده لكن قدرت أكون رأي لو سمحتلى أقوله*
*بصراحة السيناريو دا النتيجة  إللى ممكن تترتب عليه*
*إننا هنترحم على أيام حسني مبارك*
*متابعة وفي إنتظار التفسير*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

خطاب السادات كامل وأتمنى أن يشاهده ويسمعه الجميع ....

*التاريخ دوماً يعيد نفسه ...*





















































دلوقت بقى مابقتش جرايد وبس .... لأ
دي بقت
إنترنت ، وقناة الجزيرة والحرة والمنار والرأى وبظرميط



رعاية الله تحفظك يامصر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *
> أستاذى العزيز حكيم عيووون
> أرجو من الله أن تكون بخير حال..
> الحقيقة أكتب لك الآن إرتجاليا تماما فور قراءتى لردك..وكان عندى مداخلة كنت أتمنى أن أضعها قبل أن أقتحم الطرح الآن بهذه المداخلة التى أنا بصددها..ولكن لا يهم..ربما فى وقت آخر إن سنحت لى الفرصة فى سياق الطرح..
> 
> وبالنظر إلى تساؤلاتك المطروحة ..أولا.."كيف لنا نسحبُ هذه الإحتكاراتٍ السياسيةِ من تحت أقدامِ المنتفعين اللامنتمين .. ؟"..
> الإجابة من وجهة نظرى يا سيدى أن هذا السحب سيكون تقدمى..كلما استمر الإصلاح..واستمر ممسوكا بأيدى الشرفاء بصرف النظر عن البنية السياسية أو الإجتماعية أو الإقتصادية..سيسقط المنتفعون واحدا تلو الآخر..فرادى أو جماعات..حينما لن يجدوا لهم مكانا فى الجو الجديد..
> 
> الكلام هنا ليس استنادا إلى توقعات ..ولكنه سيكون حقيقى جدا وتلقائى فى الواقع المعيش الجديد القادم فى سيرورة التغيير ..أو سيكون كذلك بفعل الإصلاح..بالإضافة إلى فعل التراكم المعنوى لدينا فى النيل من هؤلاء جميعا على أنهم المنتسبون للنظام الفاسد القديم..
> ...


*
ندى

أهلاً بكِ ..

مشاركة ٌ رائعة
ومالونته باللون الأحمر ماهو إلا محاولة للإشارة إلى أهم النقاطِ الرئيسيةِ فيها
والتي أراها حقيقية ..
أما فيما يخص الفيدرالية سوف أرد عليكِ هناك في مشاركتِكِ الإستدراكية - كما أشرتِ -*

" على هامشِ النَّص "

*إنَّ العالم سوف يتغير ..
- ليست المنطقة العربية وحدها -
إنَّ الروحَ الإنسانيةَ ستكون وراءَ دفعٍ جماعيِّ عالميِّ سوف يتصدى للجُسمانيةِ الإبليسيةِ
سوف يتصدى للعقلِ المحضِ وألخيالِ الألكتروني ..
الروحُ الإنسانيةُ سوف تتصدى وتقاومُ كُلَّ انعكاساتِ حركةِ رأسِ المالِ الأيديولوجيةُ منها والعشوائية
سوف تقاومُ الإنعكاساتِ التي تصدرُ من النسقِ الإقتصاديِّ العالمي
هذا النسقُ الذي أصبحَ يُحرِّكُ النسقَِ السياسيَّ والنسقَ الثقافيَّ وبشكلٍ براجماتيِّ
سحقاً للروحِ الإنسانيةِ - تحقيقاً للتحركِ في مساراتِه - .. 
سوف تتحركُ الروحُ الإنسانيةُ بتراكماتِها الثقافيةِ - الإنسانية - وتضربُ المُنتفعينَ الجُسمانيين في العالمِ كُلِّه
العالمُ سيتغيرُ .. سيتصدى لمحوِ الروح .. هذا المحو الذي يحاوله وحشُ المنهجيةِ الرأسماليةِ الحديثةِ
هذه المنهجيةُ التي لاترى غير مساراتِها وتصنعُ ثقافتِها البراجماتيةِ الخاصةِ - ثقافةُ اللحظةِ واللاتاريخ -
ثقافةُ المحو وضربِ الذاكرةِ الإنسانيةِ وتفريغها من الإبداع والفن
ليس في الشرق فقط بل في الغرب هناك أيضاً
- انحسر الإبداعُ والفنُّ الأوروبيُّ الفرتسيُّ الإيطاليُّ الألمانيُّ .. -
هذا المنهجُ الذي يتحركُ بسرعة مذهلةٍ - تاركاً أنماطاً سلوكيةً عشوائيةً مشوهة - فلا يبقي على ذاكرة
وما الإبداعُ إلا ذاكرة مُتحركة  - هي صفةُ الروح -

ربما يظنُّ البعضُ أنَّني أهذي
لكنه استشعارُ الوهمِ حَدَّ اليقين
*

*" العالمُ سوف يتغير "

وقد بدأ*

*ياااااااااااا*





*مِصْرُ*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> ندى
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> مشاركة ٌ رائعة
> ومالونته باللون الأحمر ماهو إلا محاولة للإشارة إلى أهم النقاطِ الرئيسيةِ فيها
> والتي أراها حقيقية ..
> أما فيما يخص الفيدرالية سوف أرد عليكِ هناك في مشاركتِكِ الإستدراكية - كما أشرتِ -*
> ...


 *
الله الله يا أيها الرائع حكيم عيووون..
 " دى مزيكا بقى موش حروف "
أنا أيضا مؤمنة حد اليقين الكامل بما غنيت
وروحى ترفرف فى السماء
كتلة العالم تتغير
والنبوءة تتحقق
وهذا طبع الأصالة والرسوخ والرسم على الأرض يا سيدى
هذا طابع الحضارة
ولدى بعض حس تاريخى وإيمانى شديد هاهنا
إذا عرفت..سأعود
وعد..


*

----------


## سوما

> *
> سوما
> 
> أهلاً بكِ ..
> 
> مين قال إنك خرجتي عن الموضوع
> إنتي واخدانا جوا الموضوع تماماً وبدرجة بسيطة من الوعي الفطري العميق
> الذي قد يكون له تأثير أكثر من الوعي الأكاديمي
> هذا لأن الوعي الأكاديمي لاينفتح إلا بالوعي الفطري سيدتى ..
> ...


فئة المنتفعين ,, موجودة وبيزيدوا فى الايام اللى زى دى ,, والغريب انك مش تشوف ناس ما كنت تتوقع انهم يبقوا كده ,,,
ممكن يكون ليهم تفكير زيي وزى كتير منا بيحب البلد دى ,, إلا انهم لسه خايفيين ممكن من بكرة .... مع ان حاجز الخوف اتكسر بس هما مش متخلين ان الحرية ان اوانها ,, مش متخيلين ان كل فاسد هيتحاكم عن فساده مهما كان صغير او كبير ..
تنصيفى ليهم انهم مقسومين اتنين ,, القسم الاول ان منهم بيحب البلد جداااااااااا وخايف عليها من المجهول ومساؤى الثورة والتحرير ,, دول الخوف منهم قليل لأنهم بمرور الايام هيعرفوا الصح من الغلط لأن اللى جواهم حب للبلد وخوف ع مصلحة البلد
.. والقسم التانى من اعوان ومستفيدين النظام السابق ,, واللى هيتكشفوا بمرور الايام الحرة دول بقا اللى الخطر بجد منهم لأنهم مش بيحبوا غير نفسهم ولا خايفين الا ع مصلحتهم الشخصية .. هما كانوا ضمن الفاسدين ف النظام السابق اللى بيسرق او يستولى ع حق المصريين من مال وارض وخير البلد ,, حتى لو مش معروفيين بس بمرور الايام هيظهر كل فاسد حرامى قاتل مغتصب ..!!
واكيد طبعا هيتصدوا لكل محاولة للتغيير الامثل ,, وسيناريو الثورة المضادة هيحصل بالتفصيل حتى ان للثورة المضادة وقود هما هيعملوا اقصى جهدهم لاستعماله لأجهاض نجاح الثورة من ناحية عفا الله عما سلف مش ينفع نحاكم او نحاسب والدنا يا جماعة ,,, حتى لو قاتل وسارق ,, انما برضه والدنا ......زيادة الاعتصامات اللى ممكن توقف حال البلد بجد ,, تعاطف واللعب ع الوتر العاطفى للشعب المصرى المسالم زى مثلا الاخبار اللى بتنقل حالة الريس الصحية السيئة ,, وربنا يشفيه ويشفى مرضى المسلمين والمسلمات ,, تشوية صورة المشاركين بالثورة ,, وكمان تخريب البلد والعلاقة الجيدة بين الجيش والشعب ...!!
مخطط وهيمشوا عليه حتى اللى بيحب البلد فيهم هيلاقى نفسه ماشى وبينفذ المخطط ده من غير ما يحس ...!
وهنتصدى لهم بالصبر وعدم الالتفات الكثير لهم ولكلامهم واجهاض اى محاولة لكثرتهم وفعل شئ يشين ثورتنا البيضاء والحكمة وبعد النظر ف التعامل معهم ..!!
واكيد القوى الخارجية اللى كان نظامها موافق ع النظام السابق هيكون ضد اللى بيحصل دلوقت ,, ايام الثورة يا أ. حكيم كنت لاول مرة قاصدة اتابع الصحافة والاعلام الاسرائيلي عشان اعرف فكرهم ,, اتفاجات بجد بتتايدهم الغريب لحسنى ولنظامه ,, واد ايه حزنهم وصمتهم تجاه تنحييه ونجاح الثورة ,,,, وفى كذا دولة برضه كانت لاخر لحظة مؤيدة للنظام لأنه بيدافع وموافق على افعالهم... ولانهم كانوا بيتدخلوا بطريقة غير مباشرة فى سياستنا الداخلية والخاردية ايضاً!!
واحساسى انهم هيحاولوا يزيدوا عدد المتنفعين ,, أو حتى يزيدوا السيناريوات المرسومة والخطط اللى ممكن ينفذوها  ويزيدوا الفجوة والفتنة اللى بين الشعب الواحد ويتحول الشعب ما بين مؤيد ومعارض وكل واحد منهم هيحجر ع رأى التانى وبكده هيقدروا يلغوا كلمة ديمقراطية من قاموس البلد ,,, وبالتالى تتغلى جميع الحريات الشرعية والحقوق والواجبات وبكده هنرجع للاسؤأ مما كنا عليه ... وده اللى عرفه الكل ومش هنسمح بانه بيحصل فعلاً لبلدناااااااااااااا ...!!
قوتنا ف اتحادنا وصمودنا وايماننا بالله وايماننا بحريتنااااااااا وحياتناااااااااااا ... قوتنا ف قوة وتفكير وتغيير كل واحد فيننا لأحسن..
لاوم نقوى ونتحد كلنا ضد اى قوة خاردية او داخلية تقف ضد الصورة الجميلة ,,, بل القوة الداخلية من وجهة نظرى هى أخطر من القوى الخارجية لأنها من ابناء نفس الوطن وعارفين بكل ما فيه ...وتكون الضربة منهم ضربة قوية ف قلب الوطن ...!!
ياليتنا نتحد جميعناااااااااا لنعمر بلدننا ونجعلها فى الوضع والمركز المناسب الجيد لها ,, فهذا أقل ما نقدر نفعله لرد جميل بلدنا علينااااااا .. اقل ما نفعله لرد جميل كل من مات واستشهد لاجل الحرية والتغيير للاحسن .. أقل ما نفعله لأولادنا فيما بعد للعيش بحرية وكرامة وعزة وفخر بما صنعنا لهم من حياة ف وطن يحترم الكيان الانسانى عن حق ..!!
وعشان احس ان الصورة بدأت تتجمل فعلا عايزة سرعة القصاص العادل من الفاسدين اللى لسه بره أحرار متمعين بحريتهم واموالهم اللى سلبوها ع حرية ودم المصريين .. فين أحمد نظيف ,, فين صفوت الشريف .. فين زكريا عزمى ,, فين وزير المالية الأسبق يوسف غالى اللى كان حالف يفلس الشعب المصرى ,, فين جمال مبارك ,, فين مبارك نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!
وللأسف طول ما فيه ذيل للنظام باق هتكون الصورة مشوهة ..... وده اللى مش هنسمح بيه أبداً.....لأن لازم مصـــــــــر تبقى ف أجمل صورة وأصل لأن ده مكانها الطبيعى .......
أ. حكيم ,, اعتذر لتاخير ردى وليس بقوة الموضوع وبكل من شارك فيه من اقلام واعية ,, ولكنى أحاول بشكل شخصى ان اجد معكم انسب صورة لمصرنا الحبيبة .. الغالية
يسلم ايادى كل من شارك وساهم ف هذا الموضوع الجميل .. :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*الينابيع المنسية..تتفجر..*





*أستاذى العزيز..* *المبدع حكيم عيووون..*
*مساء الأمل يشرق كل يوم على شجرتك الإيمانية..الوارفة الظلال..
الخضراء..
المبحرة زمانيا ومكانيا فى التاريخ وفى العالم بقومية مناضلة تمسك مجداف ..تصدم وجه الريح..وتدب فى الماء صلابتها فتشقه لتفتحه علينا..
بمجرد أن قرأت ما بَشَرّتنَا به فى الأمس ..شعرت بحنين أعتقد أنه ما كان سوى تمثيلا وتعبيرا عن هوية لطالما تمنيت أن  يقف عندها المجتمع والتاريخ بإسم وحدتها..وحدة الهوية..إنه على ما يبدو حنين دائم إلى ما اطمأنت إليه النفس فى صورة موروث إيمانى غير خاضع للتساؤل ولا التشكيك أو المراجعة والبحث..فللوجدان منطقه الإدراكى الذاتى ومعاييره ..هو اللامنطق بلغة العقل..هو الهذيان..واستشعار الوهم حد اليقين كما جاء بتوصيفك..
هو عندى كذلك..ربما.. الإنتماء من خلال الأمل فى الواقع وفى الحياة بعد اغتراب نفسى طال نتيجة تعطل الإرادة الجماعية وقابلية التحدى..
أسرتنى بُشرَتك برغم اختصارها المكثف جدا - كعادتك -
وهكذا كانت صرخة الإنتشاء النابعة من سلطان الوجدان صادحة فى ّ بأصدائها الإيمانية..
وهأنذا أعود كما وعدت..ربما أقل حماسا عن أمس ولكن أكثر إيمانا وإعياء بهذا الإيمان..
أكثر التماسا للخطر ..على الوجه الشجاع لا المقشعر..
وكيف يقاوم القلب الرضا فى وجود إيمانية متعالية على الحدث وَسّمت يقينها بالله خلقا وابداعا..!
أنا فى حالة انتظار جميل محتوم لتفجر الينابيع ..يصاحبه مخاض الصبر العسير..
وهأنذا أحتمل..
داعية الله أن يهيأ لنا من أمرنا رشدا..

ليس لدى الكثير لأقوله سوى بعض هذيان فى فورة إعيائى كما أشعر فى نفسى المجهدة أملا ويقينا وتدافعا..
هذيان يدعو على السخرية حتى الضحك والإغراق فى الفانتازيا الصاعدة فى عمق تراجيديا حقيقة تحصل فى الواقع..

فى عالم اليوم المتصاعد سحرا دراميا مجنونا..مبكيا ومفرحا..معربدا ومهووسا..ماجنا ومؤمنا..يتصاعد  الإيقاع..الإيقاع الجنائزى الأشهر ..حتى ليبدو العالم يحتضر ..يحتضر ويخط لنفسه  طريق أخير وهو فى حالة تجمع بين منتهى الوعى واللاوعى ..يكتب تفاصيل شهادة وفاته الزمانية..شهادة يودع بها عصر أخير من عصور البشرية عاشتها وهما حقيقيا..وهما فى واقعيته لم يتحقق لها برغم اللهاث ..ولن يتحقق..ومازالوا يظنونه قابل للتحقيق..إلا ..لو تحضرت الإنسانية فعلا وعرف الإنسان حدود قدراته واحترم روحانية الأرض والكون وانتبه لخطواته عليها..! 

تذكرنى المشاهد المتواترة ..بالليالى العربية القديمة..بليالى ألف ليلة وليلة..وأختص هنا حكاية  "على بابا والأربعين حرامى " ..هههههههههه..





آه..
يا للعبقرية العربية التى قدحت أصول خيالية وواقعية تدعو للذهول والشطط..حتى ليبدو الوهم حقيقة..وتبدو الحقيقة وهمية..ويبدوا هؤلاء الناس وكأن أحداسهم كانت تسبق خطاهم حتى ولو على سبيل الفكاهة ..أو البكائية..الأربعين حرامى !!..حكاية لطيفة وكوميدية ربما حاكها العالم على طريقته فانتازيا وتراجيديا  عجيبة..أربعين حرامى..على رأسهم على بابا.هذا الداهية المحظوظ الذى ظنناه البطل الشريف على طريقة " على الكسار ومرجانة "..فى حين أنه كان اللص الأول ..اللص رقم واحد فى حكاية على بابا المثيرة..حكاية الواحد والأربعين حرامى..فحتى لو كان على بابا حرامى بالصدفة..وبالسذاجه..وبالتغرير..وبكلمة " افتح يا سمسم " ..فى النهاية استطاع أن  ينهب الدهب والياقوت والمرجان ويخفيهم..ولا أتذكر كيف كانت نهاية على بابا..وأين ذهب الكنز...إلى من آل الكنز..هل من أحد هنا يعرف ؟!!
كم كان لصا ظريفا...كم كان لصا شريفا حتى صدقناه وأعجبنا وأحببناه..ولم ننساه..
كان على بابا..


" ولما ارتحل من الجسر الأسود أرسل الى مصر يأمر بعمل سلسلة من الحديد في غاية الثخن والمتانة طولها مائة ذراع وثلاثون ذراعًا لتنصب على البغاز عند برج مغيزل من البر الى البر لتمنع مراكب الفرنسيس من العبور لبحر النيل وذلك بإشارة علي باشا وأن يعمل عندها جسر من المراكب وينصب عليها متاريس ومدافع ظنًا منهم أن الإفرنج لا يقدرون على محاربتهم في البر وأنهم يعبرون في المراكب ويقاتلونهم وهم في المراكب وأنهم يصابرونهم ويطاولونهم في القتال حتى تأتيهم النجدة
وكان الأمر بخلاف ذلك فإن الفرنسيس عندما ملكوا الاسكندرية ساروا في طريق البر الغربي من غير ممانع وفي أثناء خروج مراد بك والحركة بدت الوحشة في الأسواق وكثر الهرج بين الناس والأرجاف وانقطعت الطرق وأخذت الحرامية في كل ليلة تطرق أطراف البلد وانقطع مشي الناس من المرور في الطرق والأسواق من المغرب فنادى الآغا الوالي بفتح الأسواق والقهاوي ليلًا وتعليق القناديل على البيوت والدكاكين وذلك لأمرين‏:‏ الأول ذهاب الوحشة من القلوب وحصول الاستئناس والثاني الخوف من الدخيل في البلد‏.‏
وفي يوم الاثنين وردت الأخبار بأن الفرنسيس وصلوا الى دمنهور ورشيد وخرج معظم أهل تلك البلاد على وجوههم فذهبوا الى فوة ونواحيها والبعض طلب الأمان وأقام ببلده وهم العقلاء وقد كانت الفرنسيس حين دخولهم بالاسكندرية كتبوا مرسومًا وطبعوه وأرسلوا منه نسخًا الى البلاد التي يقدمون عليها تطميناً لهم ووصل هذا المكتوب مع جملة من الأسارى الذين وجدوهم بمالطة وحضروا صحبتهم وحضر منهم جملة الى بولاق وذلك قبل وصول الفرنسيس بيوم أو بيومين ومعهم منه عدة نسخ ومنهم مغاربة وفيهم جواسيس وهم على شكلهم من كفار مالطة ويعرفون باللغات‏.‏ 
  ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا إله إلا الله لا ولد له ولا شريك له في ملكه من طرف الفرنساوية المبني على أساس الحرية والتسوية
 السر عسكر الكبير أمير الجيوش الفرنساوية بونابارته يعرف أهالي مصر جميعهم أن من زمان مديد الصناجق الذين يتسلطون في البلاد المصرية يتعاملون بالذل والاحتقار في حق الملة الفرنساوية يظلمون تجارها بأنواع الإيذاء والتعدي فحضر الآن ساعة عقوبتهم وأخرنا من مدة عصور طويلة هذه الزمرة المماليك المجلوبين من بلاد الأزابكة والجراكسة يفسدون في الإقليم الحسن الأحسن الذي لا يوجد في كرة الأرض كلها
فأما رب العالمين القادر على كل شيء فإنه قد حكم على انقضاء دولتهم
يا أيها المصريون..
قد قيل لكم إنني ما نزلت بهذا الطرف إلا بقصد إزالة دينكم فذلك كذب صريح فلا تصدقوه وقولوا للمفترين إنني ما قدمت إليكم إلا لأخلص حقكم من يد الظالمين وإنني أكثر من المماليك أعيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وأحترم نبيه والقرآن العظيم
وقولوا أيضًا لهم إن جميع الناس متساوون عند الله وإن الشيء الذي يفرقهم عن بعضهم هو العقل والفضائل والعلوم فقط وبين المماليك والعقل والفضائل تضارب فماذا يميزهم عن غيرهم حتى يستوجبوا أن يتملكوا مصر وحدهم ويختصوا بكل شيء أحسن فيها من الجواري الحسان والخيل العتاق والمساكن المفرحة
فإن كانت الأرض المصرية التزامًا للمماليك فليرونا الحجة التي كتبها الله لهم ولكن رب العالمين رؤوف وعادل وحليم
ولكن بعونه تعالى من الآن فصاعدًا لا ييأس أحد من أهالي مصر عن الدخول في المناصب السامية وعن اكتساب المراتب العالية فالعلماء والفضلاء والعقلاء بينهم سيدبرون الأمور وبذلك يصلح حال الأمة كلها
وسابقًا كان في الأراضي المصرية المدن العظيمة والخلجان الواسعة والمتجر المتكاثر وما أزال ذلك كله إلا الظلم والطمع من المماليك أيها المشايخ والقضاة والأئمة والجربجية وأعيان البلد قولوا لأمتكم إن الفرنساوية هم أيضًا مسلمون مخلصون وإثبات ذلك أنهم قد نزلوا في رومية الكبرى وخربوا فيها كرسي الباب الذي كان دائمًا يحث النصارى على محاربة الإسلام ثم قصدوا جزيرة مالطة وطردوا منها الكواللرية ( أو الكفاليرية مأخوذة من الكلمة ألإفرنجية التى تعنى فارس , وهم طائفة من بقايا الحروب الصليبية _ أستقرت فى مالطة )  الذين كانوا يزعمون أن الله تعالى يطلب منهم مقاتلة المسلمين
ومع ذلك الفرنساوية في كل وقت من الأوقات صاروا محبين مخلصين لحضرة السلطان العثماني وأعداء أعدائه أدام الله ملكه ومع ذلك إن المماليك امتنعوا من إطاعة السلطان غير ممتثلين لأمره فما أطاعوا أصلًا إلا لطمع أنفسهم
طوبى ثم طوبى لأهالي مصر الذين يتفقون معنا بلا تأخير فيصلح حالهم وتعلو مراتبهم طوبى أيضًا للذين يقعدون في مساكنهم غير مائلين لأحد من الفريقين المتحاربين فإذا عرفونا بالأكثر تسارعوا إلينا بكل قلب لكن الويل ثم الويل للذين يعتمدون على المماليك في محاربتنا فلا يجدون بعد ذلك طريقًا الى الخلاص ولا يبقى منهم أثر‏.‏
المادة الأولى - جميع القرى الواقعة في دائرة قريبة بثلاث ساعات من المواضع التي يمر بها عسكر الفرنساوية فواجب عليها أن ترسل للسر عسكر من عندها وكلاء كيما يعرف المشار إليه أنهم المادة الثانية - كل قرية تقوم على العسكر الفرنساوي تحرق بالنار‏.‏
المادة الثالثة - كل قرية تطيع العسكر الفرنساوي أيضًا تنصب صنجاق السلطان العثماني محبنا دام بقاؤه‏.‏
المادة الرابعة - المشايخ في كل بلد يختمون حالًا جميع الأرزاق والبيوت والأملاك التي تتبع المماليك وعليهم الاجتهاد التام لئلا يضيع أدنى شيء منها‏.‏
المادة الخامسة - الواجب على المشايخ والعلماء والقضاة والأئمة أنهم يلازمون وظائفهم وعلى كل أحد من أهالي البلدان أن يبقى في مسكنه مطمئنًا وكذلك تكون الصلاة قائمة في الجوامع على العادة
والمصريون بأجمعهم ينبغي أن يشكروا الله سبحانه وتعالى لانقضاء دولة المماليك قائلين بصوت عالي أدام الله إجلال السلطان العثماني أدام الله إجلال العسكر الفرنساوي لعن الله المماليك وأصلح حال الأمة المصرية‏.‏ )


هذا نص من كتاب " تاريخ الجبرتى " للعلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن الجبرتى..كنت أقرأه منذ فترة قريبة وشدتنى كثيرا رسالة الفرنسيس الأولى..وتذكرتها مع بُشرَتك هذه ..وشعرت بأن الفانتازيا تتصاعد تراجيديا إلى مستوياتها العليا فى أعصابى..أمراً حقا مضحكاً..أن نلمح من طرف التاريخ اللصوص الظرفاء على طريقة المماليك واللصوص الشرفاء على طريقة الفرنسيس..!!
واستمروا فى كل زمان..ومكان..اللصوص الظرفاء..واللصوص الشرفاء..

وتنقلب الحقبة تصاعديا وتنازليا باللصوص على تصنيفهم ..وكأن الزمبلك لا يمل ملء مخزونه كلما شعر بالخواء ..فيتقدم ويتراجع..ينقص أو يزيد.. ومابين التقدم والتراجع والنقصان والزيادة ..تتصاعد الدراما عالية فى سياق الحدث التاريخى المتماسك حتى وصلت لما نحن عليه الآن..

أين المماليك..أين الفرنسيس..أين الجميع..أين الأربعين حرامى وقائدهم على بابا الساذج !!

انقضى الأمر..وانقلبت كالعادة البنية التاريخية تماسكا وتحديا على الوجهتين الظاهرة والباطنة..لتخسف بأناس..وتستحضر أناس..وعاش الملك مات الملك تزداد ضراوة وصراخا..وليصير الحدث التاريخ معجز فى حاضره الآنى..
ولكن..هل انقضى الأمر حقاً ؟!
وعاشت مصر..


ثم يعاود الحدث التاريخى تصاعده أكثر فأكثر فى بنية السياق الدرامى الوهمى للحكاية العريضة زمانيا ..حتى نهايته..نهاية الحدث..


 " لقد عشنا معا نحن المسلمين والنصارى ثمانية قرون ..ومتنا من أجل بعضنا البعض..وهاأنا أختفي ..ومع ذلك لن يكفيكم هذا. . ستحاولون أن يختفي كل شيء. .ستحاولون محونا بأسرع ما يمكن..أن تمحوا حياتنا وديننا وعلى الأخص عاداتنا التي تسمونها كافرة ..لغتنا وثقافتنا التي ستعكر صفو الوحدة المصطنعة التي يبحث عنها ملوككم.. لن يتغير صاحب الجنة وحسب ..بل سيستأصل الزمن الذي كان لنا في التأريخ ..ستزول القرون الثمانية برفة عين ثم سيصير وقع أسمائنا غريبا وسيلغى كل شيء ..يجب أن ألا يعود إلى مجراه السابق ..من أجل ذلك سيكون اقتلاع الدين واللغة والعادات والقوانين حيطة يجب أن تتخذ ….".


وكانت آخر عروس المدن العربية..
" غرناطة "..
سقطت..

وهوى معها حلم الأندلس الذهبى وانطفأت شمس الله فى الغرب ..كما يقول بعض المؤرخين..

وهى رواية تستند إلى مخطوط قديم يروى أحداثه أبو عبد الله الصغير آخر ملوك غرناطة الذى وقع بيده صاغرا على وثيقة استسلام المدينة وسلمها إلى الملكين الكاثوليكيين فى اليوم الثانى من يناير عام 1492 بعد أن حاصرتها جيوش الفرنجة ..قالها محدثا أعداءه فى اللحظات الأخيرة..

وهذا ما حدث بالفعل..سقطت الأندلس وأقيمت محاكم التفتيش تبحث داخل نفوس الجميع عن أى دين أو عقيدة تخالف الكاثوليكية ..وقد قامت هذه المحاكم بإشعال الحرائق فى أجساد العشرات من المسلمين واليهود وكل من تعرض لوشاية تشكك فى عقيدته ..وكان هذا التحول على أرض شبه جزيرة إيبريا هو أول أعراض المركزية الأوربية التى لم تكن تقبل فى ذلك الوقت أى رأى يخالفها ولم ترض بغير استئصال الفكر الآخر وإبادة كل ما يواجهها من ثقافات أخرى..وقد تكررت هذه الصورة فى أكثر من مناسبة كما حدث فى بلاد العالم الجديد عندما هبطت إليها قدما الرجل الأوربى الأبيض لتبديد حضارة السكان الأصليين من الهنود الحمر وغيرهم من السكان..

العرب المسلمون ما فعلوا ذلك ذلك أيضا عندما اجتاحوا آسيا الصغرى وعندما سقطت القسطنطينية فى أيديهم ولم يفعلوها من قبل عندما عبروا إلى الأندلس ناقلين إليها ثقافات المشرق وحضاراته..لقد أبقوا على ذلك التكوين  العرقى والدينى الذى مازال قائما فى منطقة البلقان حتى الآن..

ولعل هذا ما  مادعا كاتبا مهما مثل أنطونيو جالا ..الروائى الأسبانى الشهير فى روايته الشهيرة " المخطوط القرمزى " لأن يقدم مثل هذه الشهادة المنصفة التى تعد صوتا نادرا شجاعا وسط صرخات من الغوغائية التى مازالت تتواصل ضد الثقافة العربية منذ ظلمة العصور الوسطى حتى الآن..





فهل آن الوقت حقا يا سيدى لأن يسقط هذا العالم الإنتهازى..وأن تتشكل كتلة عالمية جديدة تعيد مجدها القديم بشكل عصرانى متحضر..؟
هل حان وقت السقوط فعلا.. وإعادة تشكيل العالم وفقا لأصوله المنهوبة التى طمست..؟
أتنتهى حقا ..وأخيرا..حقبة المادية العلمية الإلحادية المتطرفة والتى سبقتها أزمنة طويلة ن السفسطات والفلسفات المتحجرة القديمة..المتضاربة والمتناقضة ؟!
آه ..
كم حولتنا تلك الحضارة الغربية التى هى فى جوهرها حضارة لا إنتمائية و العالم إلى أقزام..وفتحت على نفسها طرق الشك الذى أوقعها فى هذا المأزق الخطير الذى لا تجد منه مخرجا اليوم و الذى يكاد يرمى بها فى قعر هوة ما لها قرار...!
قد يحاولون اليوم خلق ديانة جديدة..أو وضع نهج يبدو إيمانى مبتكر..فتح طرق أخرى لليقين..خلق فلسفة انسانية براقة للخروج من المأزق المحتوم والمتسارع  اطباق فكيه على كتلة العالم المادية..قد.....................

ولكن..

 كيف سيفعلوا والرجوع أصبح صعب صعب..والتوقف فى منتصف الطريق أصبح نادر الحدوث فى سرعة مثل سرعة هذا  الدوران الشديد الماحى فى طريقه كل اليقينيات..والعقائد ..كيف والتربة أصبحت منهوكة إلحاديا وتطرفا وغباء..

هل نحن حقا فى المرحلة الأخيرة من هذه الدورة..دورة العصر المظلم ؟
أعتقد أن الإنقلاب الجذرى هان..ومثل هذا الإنقلاب على ما يبدو هو السبيل الوحيد للتغيير والإحلال والردم على كل الماديات المتساقطة والتى تخلف الآن فوضى واضطراب يسيطران على كل المجالات.. وهذه فعلا من صفات الأعراض القائمة والتى تنبأ بأن أى إصلاح بسيط لن يكون مجديا فى هذه الأخاديد التى تنشق وتغير من خارطة العالم الكونية ..

كل شىء أصبح غير خاضع لأى منطق..ولا ترتيب متسلسل يمكن تتبعه..هى أخطر وأعظم أزمة عرفتها البشرية فى دورتها الحالية ولاشك..العالم يبدى سخطه الشديد على الحضارة الغربية المعاصرة وما فعلته من امتصاص نهم لروحانيات العالم وتهميشها..

لا يوجد أى شىء  فى مكانه المناسب الذى يجب أن يوجد فيه..ولا أى شخص..
لا سلطة معمول بها فى التنظيم الروحى..ولا سلطة حتى مشرعة فى وجه التنظيم المادى..
العالميون والدنيويون يسمحون لأنفسهم بمناقشة الأمور الروحانية المقدسة والطعن فى خاصيتها وحتى وجودها..

الأدنى يحاكم الأسمى..والجهل يفرض حدوده على الحكمة..والخطأ ينفرد بالحقيقة..
الإنسان يتصور أنه ينوب عن الله فى الأرض..
والأرض قد تعتلى السماء..
الفرد ذو العقل النسبى..يملى قوانينه على الكون ..من عقله الذى يتصوره معصوم من الخطأ..
تدهورت آدمية هؤلاء اللامنتميون..حتى لم يعرفوا أنفسهم..الأنا لم تعد الأنا..والهدف أصبح العودة لها..أى أن السقوط قد بدأ فعلا..

ولأن الفوضى قد امتدت من الغرب للشرق من خلال اللامنتمين الشرقيين..وأصبح هناك تعميم وشمول لها..حان وقت تغيير الكتلة بالفعل والرجوع للأصول..فهل يا ترى عندما سيسقط هؤلاء المنتميون العالميون سيجرجرون معهم فى رحلة السقوط البشرية جمعاء وهل سيتلقى الشرق الصفعة هو الآخر ؟





الهوة ستبتلعهم إن لم يتوقفوا..وإن لم ترعاهم عناية الله..
هاهى المادية بكل تطوراتها السريعة المذهلة تلتهم كل الأبعاد الروحانية والإنسانية للعالم..هل ذلك حقا يعنى علامة اللارجوع من رحلة السقوط ؟

آه ..

دعنى أعيش ولو للحظات فى حُلمى الأجمل مصر..
وأصبح عليك ببعض اللقطات الياسمينية..ليس اعتباطا ولا ترفيها..
ولكن عملا أدفع به نحوكم..وتعبئة روحية ويقينية من واقع لقطات حية وحقيقية..
مازال الدفع منسحبا بشدة ومتجرجرا بقوة المشاعر المعنوية ..من العمق التوعوى فى مخيلة بسطاء القلوب..
وهم ما نراهن عليهم فعلا يا سيدى..فى رحلة الأمل والقلق اليومية..بل اللحظية..
بسطاء القلوب من هذا الشعب العريق ..
ملح الأرض..



























ملف الفيديو هذا الذى أضع لكم رابطه..ها هو ذا ..


ملف رائع للثورة المصرية..كاملاً..


أعتقد أنه رائع ومهم جدا..أتمنى أن ترفعونه  وتشاهدونه..

الحقيقة أننى لدى برغم اطمئنانى بعض مخاوف كبيرة أخاف أن أفصح عنها..
بعض أمور لا تريحنى..هناك جو ما يقلقنى..شىء لا أستطيع التأكد منه ويقابل بالتعويم حتى الآن..ويتعلق بمبارك وبعض أعوانه..شىء لا أريد أن أفسد به الفرحة ولا الثورة..ولكنه موجود..
شعورى هو أن هناك بالفعل سياسة أهلية يتم التعامل بها مع الشعب..وأعنى بكلمة أهلية ما يعنى العرفية أو الغير محددة الملامح والغير رسمية..سياسة تغيبيبة وهلامية..

هناك شىء غير واضح ومبهم..يتم التلاعب به..أين أمريكا واسرائيل منا ومما يحدث..وأين مبارك وعائلته..وأين نائبه..هل انتهى كل ذلك فعلا..ولماذا فى شرم الشيخ وأنا أعرف شرم الشيخ جيدا وأعرف مدى انفتاحها الدولى وكيف أنها تصلح لأن تكون جمهورية أو مركز عمليات على أعلى مستوى..
هل انتهى الأمر حقا ورفت القوى الغربية اللامنتمية أياديها عنها..أشك جدا..ولكننى أتمنى أن تعطينا رأيك هنا..

فضلت أن أبوح بمثل هذه المخاوف ..ربما استطعت أن تجيبنى بخصوصها الأستاذ العزيز حكيم عيووون..فحتى الآن..لا أعرف وجهة نظرك الصريحة جدا فى الحدث..وفيما يحدث..لم نعرف أفكارك ولا تحليلك الواضح وعما إذا كان هناك شىء بالفعل يدعو للقلق أم أننى أضخم من مخاوفى..

أتمنى أن تنفتح علينا فعلا يا سيدى وتعطينا من فكرك المتزن..فحتى اللحظة لا يبدو لى أنك فعلت..وقلت لنا صراحة بعض أفكارك أو ما تراه..ولدى قناعة أن لديك الكثير الثمين..فلما تبخل علينا ؟! ..أتمنى تفتح أبواب موضوعك أكثر من ذلك حتى نتناقش جميعا بصراحة..ومازالنا فى انتظار تحليلاتك للحكم الشمولى العشوائى وانعكاساته على الناحية الإقتصادية والإجتماعية لمصر ولشعبها كما وعدتنا..

أشكرك يا سيدى على تحملى..
مع خالص تقديرى*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي العزيز حكيم عيون
لدي سؤالين أتمنى أن أجد لهم عندك إجابة ؟

1 - هل الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ؟
2 - رأيك في البروتوكول الثامن عشر لحكماء صهيون ، ومتى تم تفعيله ومتى بدأ بحصد نتائجه ؟

وأهديك هذا الفيديو







ملحوظة هامة
الخطبة طويلة وتم عمل مونتاج لها وإقتطاع مقاطع منها لإعتبارات كثيرة ، ومن يريد التزود بالخطبة كاملة وجميع خطب الشيخ الجليل محمد سعيد رسلان
فهذا موقعه :-
http://www.rslan.com/

ألا أن بلغت آللهم فأشهد






--------------------

وبمناسبة الشيخ إمام في المشاركة إللي فاتت أحب أسمعكم قصيدة للشيخ إمام قالها في محمد حسنين هيكل

----------


## Dragon Shadow

- جربت تناقشهم في مشاكلهم الشخصية هههههههههههه -

 لو الفيديو ماأشتغلش شوفوا على اليوتيوب ومش هاتقدر تغمض عنيك





آه نسيت
وأضحك عشان الصورة تطلع حلوة ...  :xmas 29:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اخي العزيز حكيم عيون .. 

قلت سابقا بان اريد عمرو موسي رئيسا لمصر ..وهذا في رد سابق 

ولكن الان اعلن اني كنت مخطئ ..وان عمرو موسي لايستحق ان يكون رئيسا لمصر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" على هامشِ النَّصِّ داخل النَّص "*

*
ثوراتٌ عربيةٌ أصبحت وجوبية واستمرارِ الغلقِ وحبسِها داخل أيقوناتِ الوهم والإنسحاق
 وعبادةِ القهرِ لعقودٍ طويلةٍ لاشك سوف يؤدى إلى الإنفجار .. 
ولأنه في حالةِ الإنفجارِ غير المنظمِ والذي سيكون عشوائياً 
لأن تلك العقود القهريةِ لم تترك أمام هذه الشعوب أي اتكاءاتٍ ايديولوجيةٍ 
سوى الاتكاء على الأيديولوجيةِ الدينيةِ ..
فلابد من تركِ الغطاء ينفتح بوعيٍ وبشكلٍ تدريجي


فلتكن ثوراتٌ عربيةٌ تتسمُ بالهدوءِ وتظلُّ سلميةً يتحققُ من خلالِها 
بعضُ التغييراتِ ومن خلالِ أنظمةٍ لاتتعارضُ أستراتيجيتُها مع 
استراتيجيةِ قوى رأسِ المال - على رأسها الولاياتُ المتحدةُ الأمريكيةُ -
 ولامانع من التدخلِ بالإحاطةِ على مستوى المشورةِ 
تنسيقاً - واكثر وفقاً للتداعيات - مع هذه الانظمةِ العربيةِ الجديدةِ 
من قِبَلِ هذه القوى ..

ولتكن بداية تركِ غطاءِ القمقم ينفتح في الشمالِ الإفريقي .. لماذا ؟
لأنه الجزء الأهم ولأن النجاح فيه سيؤدي بالضرورةِ إلى استمرارِ 
وامتدادِ النجاحِ في باقي المنطقةِ العربيةِ خاصةً أن الشمالَ 
الإفريقيَّ فيه مصرُ والسودان أكبر دولتين ويمثلان أكثر من نصف 
القوةِ العربيةِ سكاناً وعتاداً ..
ولامانع من أن تكون استراتيجيةُ تركِ 
الغطاء مفتوحةً بما يتوازى مع معظمِ الإحتمالات التي قد تحدث.. 

ولتكن البدايةُ تونس وبعدها مصر .. لماذا  ؟ 
 المغربُ منذ أزمنةٍ بعيدةٍ وهي خارج النَّصِّ العربىِّ لأسبابٍ عديدةٍ 
حتى أنها الدولةُ الوحيدةُ التي لم يجلس فيها الإستعمار إلا سنين 
معدودة على عكس باقي المنطقةِ العربية .. 
الجزائر كانت فيها تجربة تركِ غطاءِ القمقم الأولى وباءت بالفشلِ لان التجربةَ اثبتت أنها 
ستكون في أيدي الإسلاميين برلمانياً وحدث ماحدث وتم إغلاقِ 
هذا الملفِّ الجزائريِّ لأنَّ التجربةَ جاءت بما يتناقض مع استراتيجيةِ 
قوى رأسِ المال .. 
السودانُ تنفتحُ على التقسيمِ وشمالُها يكون رد فعلٍ بالتبعيةِ 
لما يحدث في مصر فلتكن مصرُ قبل السودان ..

ولأن تجربةَ تركِ الغطاءِ ينفتحُ حساسةً وتحتاجُ إلى استراتيجيةٍ 
تملك داتا قويةً للتحريكِ بعد الفتح فلتكن البدايةُ في تونس وليست 
مصر وعلى أصداءِ التجربةِ التونسيةِ يتم ترك الغطاءِ المصريِّ ينفتحُ

 وبعدهما تأتى ليبيا القذافي هذا العقل المتصدي دائما وتاريخياً 
لقوى رأس المال .. ولأن استراتيجيةَ هذه القوى مفتوحةً وفقاً 
للتداعياتِ حاولت ونجحت حتى الآن أن تكون الثورةُ في كل من 
مصر وتونس هادئة وسلمية وتم الإشادةِ بهما دفعاً على الحفاظِ 
أن يستمرَ التحريكُ هادئاً ..

وأثناء مساراتِ التغيير في البلدين تونس ومصر وانغماسِ الشعبين 
فيما يشبه فوضى الحُكمِ يكونُ الإنقضاضُ على الجماهيريةِ الليبيةِ 
وباستراتيجيةٍ مفتوحةٍ أيضاً ..
وأقول هنا إنقضاض لأن الحال في ليبيا جاء مختلفاً تماماً عن مصر 
وتونس ولاسبابٍ قد تحقق لقوى رأسِ المال من وراءها مكاسب 
أكثر وفقاً للتداعياتِ وردودِ الأفعال ..
كيف ؟ ..

ينفتحُ الغطاءُ الليبيُّ ولتكن مساراتُ الثورةِ دمويةً بالتحريك استغلالاً 
للسمةِ القبليةِ القاسيةِ بطبعِها وذلك حتى تتحققُ لاستراتيجيةِ 
قوى رأسِ المالِ المفتوحةِ مكاسب قي جميعِ الحالاتِ والتداعياتِ ..

 - دمويةُ الثورة قد تدفع بالقذاقي - قائد ثورةِ الفاتح -  إلى التنحي
- في حالةِ تشبثه وقوة شكيمتِه وكراهيتِه لهذه القوى سيتصدى 
ودمويةُ الثورة ستشتعلُ وتنفتحُ مبرراتُ تدخل قوى رأس المال 
بالتنسيق - تدخل سلمى بطرحِ الحلول التي فى أقصاها قوةٌ 
عسكريةٌ بقرارٍ من الأممِ المتحدةِ الأمريكيةِ كما حدث في البوسنة 
والهرسك ..
- اشتعالُ الثورةِ الليبيةِ إلى أقصاه وتدخل قوى رأسِ المال 
عسكرياً - الولاياتُ المتحدةُ الأمريكيةُ - وبشكلٍ واضح ..

جميعُ الإحتمالاتِ مطروحةٌ في الإستراتيجيةِ المفتوحةِ لقوى رأسِ 
المال هذا ما أراه .. ولكن ..

هل أصبح رأسُ المالِ في مأزقٍ كما حدث له  قبل الحربين العالميتين 
وسحق الملايين أمامه بحثاً عن مساراتٍ جديدةٍ لتحريكه 
وهو الآن يحتاجُ إلى تغيير مساراتِهِ وسيعودُ ليسحقَ الملايين من أجل مساراتِهِ الجديدة ؟

سؤالٌ علَّني أراه في غايةِ الأهميةِ .. لماذا ؟
لأنَّ الإجابةَ لو كانت   نعم 

فالإحتمالُ الأخير لاستراتيجيةِ قوى رأسِ المالِ المفتوحةِ هو 
ماسوف يحدث وتشتعلُ المنطقةُ أمام هذه التحركاتِ العسكريةِ 
وينهارُ الإقتصادُ العالميُّ ويتغيرُ العالم ..

ألى أين ونحو أي مساراتٍ ؟

ربما قد تبدو الصورةُ أمامي حتى الآن غير واضحةِ المعالم
ولكني أدَّعي أنني ألمسُ بعضّ ملامحها ..

وكلامى لايعني أن الثوراتِ العربيةِ أقامتها أو أشعلتها قوى رأسِ 
المالِ .. بل هي وجوبيةُ الحدوثِ وفتحت غطاءَ القهرِ ونزعت عن 
قلبِها عبادةَ الإنسحاق ..

ولابد من الإستمرارِ حّدَّ التصدي لكل مفرداتِ استراتيجيةِ قوى 
رأسِ المال المفتوحة ..
ولابد أن يكون التصدي
بعقلٍ مُتفاعل
وعقلٍ نقدي 
لمواجهةِ هذا الإحتكارِ الإقتصاديِّ الذي يحاولُ أن يقتلَ الروحَ الإنسانيةِ ..

وهذا ماسوف أتحدثُ عنه لاحقاً ..*

- العقلُ الفعلُ والعقلُ النقديُّ كمدخلٍ نحو ماهيةِ الإحتكارِ الإقتصادي -

*مِصْرُ .. المنطقةُ العربيةُ .. قوى رأسِ المال*



*ياااااااااااا ...*






*مِصْرُ*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنت اظن ان مشاركتى السابقة فى الموضوع ستكون اخر مشاركاتى به لا سيما وقد احسست اننى قد قلت كل ما لدى فى ما يتعلق بالصورة وتفاصيلها ولكن لابد وان اعترف ان لك قدرة خاصة فى استثارة عقل من يحاورك وجعله فى حالة من المخاض الفكرى المستمر فيما يخص القضية محل النقاش ولهذا وجدتنى هنا مرة اخرى ووجدت لدى ما أود أقوله أيضاً ..

دعنا نتفق فى البداية ان هؤلاء المنتفعون هم نفسهم من قامت الثورة من أجلهم ومن أجل القضاء على نفوذهم وكسر شوكتهم وان كنا جميعا قد اعترفنا الان بنجاح هذه الثورة فهذا يشمل اعترافا ضمنيا بنجاحنا فى القضاء او على الاقل كسر شوكة هؤلاء المنتفعون مما يمهد للقضاء عليهم كلية فى المستقبل ...هى عملية أشبه بالقضاء على رأس الأفعى ولذا فإن  بقاء ذيلها يتحرك حركات عشوائية ومتخبطة فلا ضرر منه على الاطلاق... وهو فى الواقع امر لن يستمر طويلا ومحكوم على هذه الاذناب بالموت لا محالة....
عند شروعنا فى الحديث عن المنتفعين ينبغى ان نفرق بين نوعين منهما وذلك وفقا لما اصبحوا عليه من - وليس لما كانوا فيه - من قوة وتأثير وكثيرا من الميزات التى كان يكفلها لهم قربهم من النظام السابق واستقوائهم به ...
النوع الاول هو من تجرد من كل اسباب قوته وسطوته فأصبح اما خيارين لا ثالث لهما اما التلون ومداهنة العهد الجديد وهذه مهمة شاقة وشديدة الصعوبة على الاقل فى المستقبل القريب وفى ظل سواد الروح الثورية الكاشفة والفاضحة لهذه المحاولات اما الخيار الثانى فهو الاحتجاب والعزلة والذوبان فى المجتمع كقوة بدون تأثير أو فاعلية ...
وهذه الفئة من المنتفعين من أمثلتها الفنانون والكتاب والصحفيون والاعلاميون الذين كانوا بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر يدعمون أو يؤيدون النظام  بمنتجهم الفنى او الادبى او الصحفى او الاعلامى ورغم عظم الخدمات التى كانوا يقدمونها للنظام الا انهم أكثر المضارين من زواله وأقلهم مقدرة على العودة من جديد كقوة مؤثرة فى المجتمع كسابق عهدها هذا لانها فقدت أهم عوامل تأثيرها وهى الامانة المهنية والمصداقية ..وفى تقديرى ان القلة النادرة فقط منهم هى من ستعود لمكانتها ويتوقف هذا على قوة موهبتها وذكائها فى التعامل مع المتغيرات السياسية الجديدة وأيضاً يجب ألا نغفل دور القوى المجتمعية الجديدة التى ستصعد ويكون بيديها زمام الامور ... وسأضرب مثلاً لأقرب فكرتى للقارئ ...
رأينا مثلا فنانون بحجم محمد عبد الوهاب وأم كلثوم كانت لهم مكانتهم وحظوتهم فى عهد الملكية وتغنوا بالفعل بأمجاد الملك ورخاء عهده وما الى ذلك وعند قيام ثورة يوليو 1952 لم يستطع قادة الثورة إقصاء مواهبهم الكبيرة عن الساحة (رغم تعمدهم هذا مع غيرهم) أيضاً كان لعبد الوهاب وأم كلثوم من الذكاء ما كفل لهم الاستمرار وارتداء ثوب الثورة والتعبير عن اهدافها -- هذا مع كامل إحترامى وتقديرى وإعجابى بالموهبتين العظيمتين ولكن هذا هو واقع ما حدث على الاقل بالنسبة لى ..
بإختصار هناك من سيستمر من هؤلاء المنتفعون ولكن يتوقف على حجم الموهبة والذكاء من جانبهم ويتوقف على درجة التسامح والمناخ الديموقراطى الذى سيوفره الثوار أو النظام الجديد من الجانب الاخر وفى جميع الحالات لا أرى خطراً حقيقيا من هذا النوع من المنتفعين لأنهم وكما يقول المثل الشعبى (مع الرايجة) وأيضاً كما تقول الحكمة و المنطق أنه لا يوجد مايسمى بالصدق المطلق خاصة بين مؤسسات هذه القوى (الناعمة) فلا ينبغى لنا أن نسرف مثايتنا أو أفكارنا الرومانسية فيما يتعلق بوفائهم للمبادئ والمثل والانتماء لأوجاع الوطن الذى يأتون هم فى مؤخرة من يتضررون منها على كل حال ...


نأتى للنوع الثانى الأهم والأخطر من المنتفعين وهم من بقيت لهم القوة رغم تهاوى اعمدة النظام الذين كانوا يتسلقون عليه كعشب فاسد وسام والقوة المتبقية لهم والتى اعنيها هى قوة المال وهم الساسة ورجال الاعمال وأصحاب المراكز الكبرى فى مؤسسات النظام السابق الهامة والحيوية كالنقابات والاندية الكبرى والجمعيات المساندة والداعمة للنظام ومجالس حقوق الانسان والمرأة وغيرها ...وهؤلاء القضاء عليهم يكون أصعب ولا أبالغ إن قلت انه هو التحدى الأكبر أمام الثورة وتأتى الصعوبة من ناحيتين اولا انهم فعليا لا يزالون فى مراكزهم أو لنقل معظمهم ويستخدمون هذه المراكز كما استخدموها قبلا فى تعزيز موقفهم والمحافظة على كياناتهم من الانهيار المتوقع لهم ومسألة إقصائهم عن مراكزهم عملياً لن تتم فى يوم وليلة وللأسف الشديد فإن الساعة الواحدة فى وجود هؤلاء فى مواقعهم تشكل خطرا كبيرا على مكتسبات الثورة ومن هنا تأتى الصعوبة الاولى امام إزاحتهم ...
أما الصعوبة الثانية فتأتى من إمتلاكهم للمال الخطر الأكبر والفتنة الكبرى التى تراود الثورة عن نفسها هذا لأننا مجتمع نعانى أزمات إقتصادية طاحنة منذ عقود طويلة ..إستوطن الفقر مجتمعنا والأخطر انه إستوطن أرواح قطاع كبير من هذا المجتمع وفقر الروح أبشع وأشد خطرا من فقر المادة ولا ننسى ولا يمكن ان ننسى أبدا ان من قام بالثورة ليس الفقراء فشباب الفيس بوك لا يمكن أن نصنفهم ضمن الطبقات الفقيرة ولكنها طبقة تحررت قليلا من قسوة الفقر وتعطيله لإعمال العقل وإدراك الحقائق بمداها الأوسع والأشمل ..فكانوا ملهمين للجميع بما فيهم الفقراء فإنضموا لهم واكتملت الثورة بإنضمام شتى طبقات المجتمع وأطيافه وكتب لها النجاح فى النهاية ...وعلينا أن نشكر القدر على هذا لأنه لو كان الفقراء هم من أخذوا على عاتقهم القيام بالثورة لكفتهم تلبية بعض المطالب  المادية والوقتية ليوقفوا ثورتهم ويتواضعوا بسقف مطالبهم تماما كما حدث فى عام 1977 أو حتى عام 1986 ...ولكن بعد انقضاء فورة الثورة الكبرى ظهرت المطالب الفئوية التى هى فى جوهرها مطالب الفقراء ظهرت تلك الثورات الصغيرة ذات التأثير الهدام على مكتسبات الثورة الكبرى العظيمة والتى لم نكن لنحلم بها يوما خرج هؤلاء ولسان حالهم يقول إن لم نحصل على حقوقنا الان فلن نحصل عليها أبدا وهكذا سيطر المبدأ النفعى والشخصى على المشهد السياسى والاجتماعى والوطنى  الرائع الذى تكون فى الايام الاولى من الثورة ولكن هل لهؤلاء المنتفعون دورا فى احداث مثل هذه الثورات الصغيرة؟؟؟  اعتقد انه نعم لانه ومن البديهمى ان يصب هذا مباشرة فى صالحهم وياتى ذلك عن طريق إشغال الناس بها واشغال الجيش والحكومة (أياً كان شكلها ومن يقومون عليها فلا فارق هنا) بهم وصرفهم عن اعادة ترتيب البيت ووضع القواعد الهامة والمصيرية والتى تحقق غايات الثورة الكبرى وبهذا الفعل غير المسؤول يفوز منه المنتفعون بشئ غاية فى الاهمية وهو ان القائمين على تنفيذ مطالب الثورة غما انهم غير قادرين أو غير أوفياء لها من الاساس ولا ينتوون تنفيذها والامران غاية فى الخطورة على استمرار نجاح الثورة ولا ننسى أيضا فى هذا السياق أنه لا توجد ثقة كاملة فى القائمين على تنفيذ مطالب الثورة سواء كان الجيش أو الحكومة التى تقوم ضدها المظاهرات الان لإقالتها وللحق فإن الثوار لهم الحق فى تزعزع هذه الثقة لانه- وربما لاول مرة فى التاريخ - تقوم ثورة ولا يحكمون من قاموا بها ولهذا تظل مسألة الثقة الكاملة أمر بعيد المنال ولا يمكن ان نطمع فيه الان بين جميع الاطراف ...
حكيم لم انتهى بعد مما كنت اود قوله للاسف ولا يزال لدى الكثير فالموضوع كبير ومعقد ولكننى أرى الان ان مشاركتى قد طالت أكثر من اللازم فلا مناص من التوقف  ولى عودة ان شاء الله.. بيد اننى اردت ان اسجل اعجابى بمداخلتك الاخيرة فقد كانت اكثر من رائعة وربما قد اضفت بها نوعا اخر من المنتفعين ولهم نفس السطوة الكبرى على الشعوب وهى سطوة المال وهم المنتفعون خارج حدودنا والذين لا يمكن ان نغفل تأثيرهم علينا وعلى غيرنا فى توجيه مساراتنا السياسية المقبلة ...
ولكن رغم كل هؤلاء المنتفعون والمتربصون بنا وبحريتنا فإن  ثورتنا كانت خير ...وهى بخير ...وستبقى بخير بحفظ من الله ورضوانه  ووعده الحق لنا بأن دولة الظلم ساعة ودولة الحق إلى قيام الساعة 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اخي العزيز حكيم عيون .. 
> 
> قلت سابقا بان اريد عمرو موسي رئيسا لمصر ..وهذا في رد سابق 
> 
> ولكن الان اعلن اني كنت مخطئ ..وان عمرو موسي لايستحق ان يكون رئيسا لمصر


وأنا كمان غيرت رأيي لأنه فعلا لا يصلح

وبعد خروج العالم الرائع الدكتور أحمد زويل من المنافسه بعد شروط الرئاسه
متهيألى أنا مع الدكتور محمد البرادعى حاليا
لحد أما نشوف المرشحين يمكن رأيي يتغير تانى

محمد أنا عارفه إنك من مؤيدى ومحبي الدكتور البرادعى 
وهوا شخص ممتاز وعالم وسياسي وكله مميزات ومايعيبوش حاجه 
لكن كل اعتراضي عليه إنى مش متقبلاه كده وخلاص
معندوش كاريزما ولا قبول يا محمد 
بس الصراحه تقال 
الدكتور البرادعى بالنسبه لأيمن نور ونعمان جمعه مقبول مقبول مقبوووول مع مرتبة الشرف  :: 

ومن هنا لأغسطس ربك يسهل ولا يولى علينا إلا من يخافه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

فينك يادكتور جمال 
انا كده عرفت اكتر ليه سماني رفيق الطريق 
تصدقي كان بيحبه جدا ..زيي بالضبط ..

ليكي جق ياايمان 

فعلا بجد ..البراعي لاينقصه شيء ... سوي الكاريزما 
وعمرو موسي لاينتلك شيء.......... سوي الكاريزما 

خللي بالك ياايمان 
انا ..الي الان .. اختار البرادعي 
ربما يخرج الينا رجلا برنامجه الوطني افضل منه ..هذا ممكن ان يحدث 
ولذلك اقول ..الي الان 

لكن 
لكن 

ربما يتولاها فعلا عمرو موسي ..وهذا ليس علي مااريد من امنيات 
ولكن يبدو بان شعبيه الرجل من الممكن ان تجد نفسها بين كثير من البسطاء 
ومن الجيل القديم ..جيل الخمسينات والستينات من هذا العصر 
كثيرون منهم لايحبون البرادعي ويرونه سببا من اسباب احتلال العراق للاسف الشديد
ةكثير نجح النظام البائد في تشويه صورته كما كانو يفعلون مع كل شريف في مصر  
لكن ..دعينا نتصور بان موسي تولي الرئاسه 
يكفيني انه رجل ايضا ..معترف بالخطوط العريضه التي ينبغي ان تكون عليها مصر 
الرجل يقول من الان ..استقلال قضاء ..فصل السلطات ..حريه اعلام ..حريه اعتقاد ..دوله مدنيه 
اظن ان كل هذا متفقين معه فيه ..
ولذا لن احزن كثيرا ان تولي الحكم ..هو سيضع مصر علي طريق صحيح 
ربما ليس يستحق ..وربنا سيكون مشواره ابطئ ..وربما الف سبب اخر 
وايضا هو لم يبذل ادني جهد لينال شرف هذا المنصب 
علي اي حال.. اهم 4 سنوات فقط لاغير ..

بس فعلا ساسعد اكثر بكثير ان تولاها البرادعي 


واياكي 
واياكي ياايمان 
..ماتدليوش صوتك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فينك يادكتور جمال 
> انا كده عرفت اكتر ليه سماني رفيق الطريق 
> تصدقي كان بيحبه جدا ..زيي بالضبط ..
> 
> ليكي جق ياايمان 
> 
> فعلا بجد ..البراعي لاينقصه شيء ... سوي الكاريزما 
> وعمرو موسي لاينتلك شيء.......... سوي الكاريزما 
> 
> ...


حرام عليك يا محمد الدمعه فرت من عينى على الراجل  :: 

أنا كمان مستنيه الشخص اللى هايظهر وأقول هوا دا
زى كده الدكتور عصام شرف 
أنا كنت زعلانه جدااا على الفريق احمد شفيق وبجد شخصيه محترمه و زى العسل بس للآسف انه جه في الوقت الغلط
وكنت بقول يمشي علشان مااحبش انه يتهان وفي نفس الوقت بقول ومين دا اللى ييجى بعده ونقدر نحبه أو نرتاحله

الدكتور شرف إدانى أمل جديد واسعدنى بجد بحضوره وشخصيته المصريه الطيبه وبتاريخه كمان

واكيد مصر مش مقتصره على عمرو موسي والبرادعى وغيرهم

لكن لو الوضع استمر على ما هوا عليه ومادة مواصفات الرئيس مااتغيرتش وفقدت الامل في زويل
وخيرت بين عمرو موسي والبرادعى

هاختار البرادعى 

علشان حاجه واحده














أخويا مايقتلنيش  :: 
لأنه مرشحه جداااااااا زيك كده لحد دلوقتى



المهم إنه يجمع الرموز المصريه العظيمه وكل شخص يقدر يفيد مصر أمثال العظام  زويل وعمرو خالد وفاروق الباز واسمه ايه
نسيت اسمه الدكتور رئيس مركز الكلى بالمنصوره محمد ايه ......اسمه على طرف لسانى وربنا
وغيرهم وغيرهم من اللى نعرفهم ومن اللى مانعرفهمش علشان يرفعوا مصر

وتحيا مصر

 :f2: 


وربنا يمسيك بالخير يا دكتور جمال والله وحشنا أوى ومفتقده وجوده جدااا في المنتدى
أمانه عليك لو كلمته وصله سلامى  :f:

----------


## أوركيـدا

> حرام عليك يا محمد الدمعه فرت من عينى على الراجل 
> 
> أنا كمان مستنيه الشخص اللى هايظهر وأقول هوا دا
> زى كده الدكتور عصام شرف 
> أنا كنت زعلانه جدااا على الفريق احمد شفيق وبجد شخصيه محترمه و زى العسل بس للآسف انه جه في الوقت الغلط
> وكنت بقول يمشي علشان مااحبش انه يتهان وفي نفس الوقت بقول ومين دا اللى ييجى بعده ونقدر نحبه أو نرتاحله
> 
> الدكتور شرف إدانى أمل جديد واسعدنى بجد بحضوره وشخصيته المصريه الطيبه وبتاريخه كمان
> 
> ...



د / محمد غنيم يا إيمووو  :: 

بس أنا برضو مش قادره أتخيل إن البرادعي يبقا هو رئيس مصر القادم
أنا حاسه بالظبط زى اللى هيجوزونى غصب عنى !!!!


يا رب يظهر حد أحسن منهم كلهم ,, و ياسلام بقا لو يجتمع عليه الشعب كله و يقولوا كلهم ( هوا دا )

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" السُّلَّم والثُعبان "

لقد بدأت اللُّعبة
والمنطقةُ العربيةُ الآن تتحركُ فيها تدريجياً
وبمزيدٍ من الوقت سوف يتحركُ فيها العالمُ كُلُّه

تونس .. مصر .. اليمن .. ليبيا .. البحرين .. سوريا ..... 
وإذا نظرنا لكلَِّ دولةٍ على حِدِة سوف نرى حركةَ الصعودِ والهبوط
والتي قد تبدو عشوائية أو يشوبها نوعٌ من الفوضى - تماماً كما في اللُّعبة -
ولكن لاشك أن الحركةَ لدى الشعوب تتجه أو تحاول أن تصنعَ غايةً للتوجه
وعليه سوف نرى مزيداً من حالاتِ الصعودِ والهبوطِ والتخبط والتضحية - الجسدية والفكرية -

إن رأسَ المالِ يمرُّ بأزمةٍ تستوجبُ تعديلَ مساراتِه
ولقد علَّمتنا التجربةُ أنه في هذه الحالةِ ينفتحُ العالمُ مُتحركاً في فضاءاتِ هذه اللُّعبةِ
- السُّلَّمُ والثُعبان - نحو التغيير .

والتغيير لا يعني أن الكلَّ سيعتلي السُّلَّمَ نحو غاياتِهِ المُجتمعيةِ الحقيقيةِ
لأن راس المالَ يتحركُ على التفاوتِ الوجودي للشعوبِ فوق سُلَّمِ الغايات
يتحركُ وينمو على التفاوت في الفكرِ الذي يتبعُهُ تفاوت في طبيعةِ الأنساقِ الإقتصاديةِ لدى الشعوب
المال لايتحركُ ولا وجود له في الجنةِ أو النار
المالُ يتحركُ في الحياةِ في العالمِ الذي تتسم بنيتُه بالتفاوت

والسؤال هنا ..

هل ينجح رأسُ المالِ هذه المرةِ في تعديلِ مساراتِهِ ..
أم أنَّ الكائنَ البشريَّ سيدافعُ ويتصدى لكلِّ محاولاتِ قتلِ الروح ؟**


*ربما يتحركُ العالمُ الآن 
في اتجاهِ رقصةٍ وحشيةٍ
- رقصةُ بدايةِ القتل -*

----------


## اليمامة

> *" السُّلَّم والثُعبان "
> 
> لقد بدأت اللُّعبة
> والمنطقةُ العربيةُ الآن تتحركُ فيها تدريجياً
> وبمزيدٍ من الوقت سوف يتحركُ فيها العالمُ كُلُّه
> 
> تونس .. مصر .. اليمن .. ليبيا .. البحرين .. سوريا ..... 
> وإذا نظرنا لكلَِّ دولةٍ على حِدِة سوف نرى حركةَ الصعودِ والهبوط
> والتي قد تبدو عشوائية أو يشوبها نوعٌ من الفوضى - تماماً كما في اللُّعبة -
> ...


مرحبا ..
فكرتك حالمة فى أساسها أستاذى العزيز ..وعودة لعالمك الحالم فى عمق نقاش رأسمالى ..وبكل ما يحمله من حقائق قاسية حالية..
فكرتك وجودية..فكرة صراع.. هى مآساتنا..
مآساة البشرية ..
وحتى لو تغير وجه العالم فى هذه الحفلة التنكرية الحالية..سيعاود التغيير لاشك..كل مرة ربما سيعاود السقوط والنهوض دون توقف ..
لن ننتهى..ولن نخلص حتى الحين المقدر..حتى نصل لذروة الجنون وذروة التوحش..وتهرب منا الحياة هلعا وفناء ..
أنا أيضا أضم فكرتك هذه بين خلايا عقلى..بين حنايا قلبى ورحى..أستوعبها..أدركها..
ولذلك أستطيع أن أجيبك أنه لا أحد يعرف..لا أحد حتى يمكنه التنبأ بطبيعة رأس المال الحالية ومساراتها..صعب التنبأ مع الكائن البشرى الذى استفحل نفوذه واستفحلت امكاناته وقدراته كما يتصور..هذا المسكين..صعب مع كل التشعب الحالى ..مع كل وسائل التموية والدفاع والخير والشر..مع الأصوات المتداخلة من هنا وهناك..مع كل الألوان ..حتى لو أغمضت عينيك ورأيت ما فى نفسك وحدك..صعب..
ولكن..
هناك فارق كبير بين أن يكون لديك الإيمان الثابت ..واليقين المتحرك مع الظرف..
وأنا أكتفى بذلك..بالإيمان ..وأسير مع اليقين كلما تقدمت فى الحدث ..وربما تلاقيا فى النهاية ..أو لم يتلاقيا..
ولهذا فإن إيمانى الأكبر هو انتصار الرأسمالية فى إتجاها التنموى الإنسانى ..لاشك..المبدأ الإلهى ..الإعمار..سيظل هذا جهادنا الأكبر..حتى نفشل تماما..أو ...لا أحد يعرف..
وما هذى الفكرة سوى فكرة الصراع كلها والنضال ..سيظل الوضع مرهون بمدى ما يحرزه الإنسان من تقدمية نحو حتفه أو نحو إستعادة هويته الفطرية الذكية الآدمية..
المؤشرات الحالية كما أرى مؤشرات تحتم السقوط ..ومن ثم سيسلك العالم منعرج آخر من على الشمال ربما..سيرتدى قناع آخر أشد مادية فى طريق أكثر ذكاء وتحدى وستتصاعد ذروة المقاومة الإنسانية وستتبدل النقلات فوق الرقعة بسرعة بسرعة رهيبة ستحتمها طبيعة المرحلة واحتدام الذكاء المادى..هنا تارة وهنا تارة..ومن هنا لهنا..ومن هنا لهناك حتى المأزق ..حتى تغلق اللعبة نفسها..

ربما إجابة السؤال تتمثل فى مجموعة اجراءات جديدة أكثر احتياطية والأهم أكثر سرعة ..العالم كله يراهن أجزاءه لا على أى شىء سوى السرعة..لا فكرة معينة..سوى السرعة..ربما هى لعبة سرعة وبلا أى غاية فالسرعة هذه سرعة خاصة..سرعة فى طبيعتها مادية ومحسوسة..العالم يسرع..وسيسرع وسيسرع فى نقلات إجرائية ..والشاطر - كتلة من الكتل - من ينفذ للآخر بجسارة..بإقدام ..وهو يعرف أن التداخل محفوف بالمخاطر..مخاطر السرعة التى ستفرم الضعيف تماما..جسارة قد تعنى التضحية بهذه الكتلة تماما وغرقها لكى تصبح ذكرى فى مزبلة الإنسانية المقهورة ..
هى لعبة الذكاء..عندما يتعالى الإنسان فوق ذكائه حتى الإنهيار المفاجىء..ربما..
لا أحد يعرف..
والصراع مستمر..ونحن ندور..
نسدد الركلات والنقلات ..نعيش الحدث ونتصور أنه كل شىء ..كل شىء حالى وآنى..بالرغم من أنه من الممكن جدا أن يكون ولا أى شىء..بل نحن لا نراه من الأصل..
ربما يبدو ما أقوله خارج النص..
ولكنها حالة الحلم التى تفرضها أفكارك التى تتدلى خارج العقل لتتشبث بالروح..
أيها الحالم ..المتيقن..
فى عمق جنوح العالم
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> *" السُّلَّم والثُعبان "
> 
> لقد بدأت اللُّعبة
> والمنطقةُ العربيةُ الآن تتحركُ فيها تدريجياً
> وبمزيدٍ من الوقت سوف يتحركُ فيها العالمُ كُلُّه
> 
> تونس .. مصر .. اليمن .. ليبيا .. البحرين .. سوريا ..... 
> وإذا نظرنا لكلَِّ دولةٍ على حِدِة سوف نرى حركةَ الصعودِ والهبوط
> والتي قد تبدو عشوائية أو يشوبها نوعٌ من الفوضى - تماماً كما في اللُّعبة -
> ...


 صديقى العزيز حكيم عيون 
بيتهيألى لما بدأت موضوعك و إخترتله عنوان أين الصورة ماكنتش تتوقع إن الصورة ممكن تكون على الوضع إللى هى عليه دلوقت و إللى لسه وضع غير مستقر لسه فى تغيير تانى و تانى فى روح جديدة تبعث الحياة لكل الأشياء من حولنا
فى إعتقادى إنه كل ده إطار الصورة و هو لم يكتمل بعد و لكن باقى خطوطه العريضه سيتم سطرها فى الأيام القليلة المقبلة
تحياتى لك حكيم و فى إنتظار إكتمال الصورة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إعتماداً على قراءةِ الداتا القريبة لما يجري من الأحداثِ في مصر

القوةُ العسكريةُ المصرية
كيف تُحركُ وتديرُ الحركةَ العامةَ للمشهدِ في مصر ؟
وهل كان لها أصابع خفية في التحريك قبل الخامس والعشرين من يناير ؟

ربما أراه سؤالاً مهماً لقراءةِ بعضَ ملامح الصورة*

----------


## اليمامة

> *إعتماداً على قراءةِ الداتا القريبة لما يجري من الأحداثِ في مصر
> 
> القوةُ العسكريةُ المصرية
> كيف تُحركُ وتديرُ الحركةَ العامةَ للمشهدِ في مصر ؟
> وهل كان لها أصابع خفية في التحريك قبل الخامس والعشرين من يناير ؟
> 
> ربما أراه سؤالاً مهماً لقراءةِ بعضَ ملامح الصورة*


مرحباً حكيم عيووون ..وعودة لملامح الصورة التى تنامت عبر الزمن ولا تزال تبرز رويدا رويدا ..

القوة العسكرية فى مصر !!

دائما ما تأتى بأمور تشغلنا وتجعلنا نتفحصها لأنها جديرة بالإهتمام  نظرا لخطورتها..فتلقى الحجر فى الماء ليصنع الدوامات التى تأخذنا للتأمل والتفكير وهذا لأن المسألة ببساطة تستحق الرمية..إذا كانت غير محسومة من البداية ومثيرة للقلق حتى بدت غير ممسوكة ..ومثيرة للتساؤلات ..

دعنى أبدأ بسؤالك الثانى ..دور الجيش قبل الخامس والعشرين من يناير..الحقيقة أنا على المستوى الشخصى مثلى مثل أى مواطن مصرى لم ألحظ للجيش دور محدد قبل الثورة..الثورة جاءت فجأة ..انطلقت من على الفيس بوك وشباب الفيس بوك هم من فجروا شرارتها  الأولى ..ولم يكن للجيش أى دخل ..بل بالعكس كلنا..أو أغلب الشعب المصرى لم يكن يتخيل هذا الجيش ولم يهتم به فى يوم من الأيام..حتى أننى ذكرت فى إحدى مداخلاتى أننى والناس فى الشارع كنا ننظر للدبابات والجنود ..نظرة الذهول والمفاجأة وكأنهم كائنات هطلت علينا من الفضاء ..من أول الحذاء وحتى الدبابة ..

ومعروف فى عقيدة الشعب المصرى الشعبية وبشكل عام أن الجيش طيب..الجيش غلبان..الجيش غير الداخلية الوحشين.الجيش جنود شجعان يعملوا فى صمت ..الناس لم تكن تتحدث عن الجيش ولا تذكر سيرته..كان محاط بقدسية وهالة خاصة لها قيمة أو جلالة ..ناس مهمين لا يهرجوا ولا هم مستبدين ولا تافهين مثل الشرطة ..ناس أقوياء سيضحون بأرواحهم من أجل مصر ومن أجلنا ..كانت هذه هى الصورة على ما أعتقد ..

أتذكر أن أول رسالة وصلتنى من القوات المسلحة على هاتفى المحمول أصابتنى بالدهشة وأشعرتنى بالخطورة وبالجدية ..وأحببت القوة العسكرية أكثر ووثقت فيها لدرجة أكبر ..وعرفت أن للجيش دور فعال ..فهم يستخدمون الذكاء ..والتكنولوجيا للوصول للناس وللشباب على عكس غباء النظام السابق - الذى قطع الخدمة كلها ووسائل الإتصال  - حتى أنهم أنشأوا صفحة لهم على الفيس بوك..وهى نفس الوسيلة التى اتخذها الشباب فى التواصل..هم قدروها وعرفوا أنه لابد من كسب ثقة الشارع والثورة باتباع نفس الوسيلة المحببة والسريعة للتقارب والوصول والعمل بسرعة ..وهكذا خطى الجيش بخطوات ذكية وواثقة نحو الثورة ونحو التواصل مع الشعب المصرى والتأثير عليه وكسب ثقته ..

 صورته فى أذهاننا لم تتغير بحكم توليه ادارة البلاد بشكل مدنى ..مازال هو القوة العسكرية ..يعنى هو هو بطريقته العسكرية..لن تغيره ثورة ..ربما حاول أن يتأقلم مع الشعب لأنه اضطر إلى أن يدير البلاد فوجب عليه أن يتخلى ولو قليلا عن تلك العقيدة العسكرية التى كانت فى نفس الوقت مصدر تشكيك ورهبة لفئة غير محدودة فى الشعب المصرى ولازالت موجودة حتى الآن ..ولكن أغلبنا ينظر له تلك النظرة العسكرية وانه فقط يدير البلاد لفترة مؤقته بعدها عليه أن يعود لثكناته ويتركنا وشأننا ..والحقيقة أننى أحببت الجيش فى الشارع..كلنا أحببناه ..وشعرنا فى وجوده بالأمان والثقة والتواد وأعتقد أننى سأحزن بمفارقة الدبابات والملابس المزركشة ..فى المقابل ستظل صورة الجيش فى مخيلتى جميلة وأصيلة ..ما حدث صنع فارقا كبيرا بيننا وبين القوة العسكرية التى كانت غامضة ولا تستحق الإهتمام بالنسبة لنا 

رفض ضرب المتظاهرين بالرصاص الحى ..رفض الأوامر التى صدرت من قائده الأعلى لضرب المتظاهرين السلميين ..قيل أنه أجبر النظام على التنحى بضمانة عدم تقديمه للمحاكمة ولكن الضغط الشعبى كان أقوى من أن يفى بوعوده وخاصة أنه كان واقع تحت نير اثبات ولائه وانتماءه للثورة ..وانقاذ مصر ..مرت علىّ لحظات كنت أستشيط غضبا وغيظا من موقف الجيش البارد وخاصة فى موقعة الجمل والأربعاء الدامى ..والحرائق والمطاردات الفظيعة والصرب بالحجارة والبلطجية والمولوتوف..تلك الحرب التى تركوها دائرة دون تدخل..كنت أصرخ..أى برود هذا ؟

بعد كل ما حدث فهمت كيف كان الجيش هو البطل الحقيقى وهو العقل الواعى الذى أدار الثورة والذى بذكائه لم يتدخل وإنما ترك الموقف محايدا حتى يحسم الشعب قضيته وحتى لا يصنع انقلابا وتضيع الثورة وحتى لا يضطر لإستخدام الرصاص الحى ..وأن يقتل ..وبالتالى كانت ستهتز صورته وسيشارك مرغما كطرف غير محايد خاضع للنقد والمحاسبة فى حين ان الثورة فعلا كانت فى حاجة لهذا الحياد الذى أنجحها من وجهة نظرى ..


الجيش يا سيدى كان فى امتحان عسير ..اعتقد أنه نجح فيه..وأعتقد أن دوره فى الثورة لولاه لم تكن لتنجح أبدا ولكنا شهدنا مآسى وتضحيات ودماء مراقة دون أن يطرف لعيونهم جفن ..يكفى موقفه الحاسم فى رفض التعامل مع المتظاهرين بأى عنف برغم أن قائدهم الأعلى كان الرئيس السبق !

لدى بعض تحفظات لا أعتقد أنه من الجدوى الآن ذكرها ..فقد ذابت فى الخطوة المهولة التى اتخذها الجيش بالقبض على الرئيس السابق ونجليه وإخضاعهم مثل غيرهم للقانون ..ثم إن الإخطاء واردة وسوء الفهم وتعدد النوايا وهنا لا يجب ألا نهتم سوى بالنقلات ..

كل ما  أتمناه أن تتسلم البلد لسلطتها المدنية المنتخبة ويعود الجيش الذى لن ينقطع من ذاكرة الشعب المصرى لمهامه الجديرة بكل احترام وتقدير وأن يظل مشاركا معنا فى الحياة السياسية ..أيضا لن يفوتنى أن أذكر أن الشعب المصرى كان من الوعى لأن فرض موقفه ومنذ البداية على القوة العسكرية..أرى أنه حيدها لصالحة حتى ولو لم تكن فى نيتها المصالحة معه من أول وهلة ..بادر بالإلتحام معه تحت شعار " الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة " وهذا بالتأكيد أعاد للجيش ثقته واستثارة حماسته الوطنية ومواقفه المخلصة على مر التاريخ المصرى المعاصر ..

أشكرك سيدى وتقبل خالص تحياتى 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

كيف حالك سيدى أرجو أن تكون فى خير حال ..
الحقيقة تذكرت الصورة ..ولأننى مغرمة بالصور واللقطات والكولاج والملامح جئت لهنا فى محاولة منى لأن أرمى سنارة التخييل فى بحرك ..فى بحر صورتك علنى أظفر بصيد ثمين له ملامح وطعم وبريق ورائحة ..هى الصورة ثلاثية الأبعاد أو أكثر التى أبحث عنها ..صورة حيوية من دم ولحم وأعصاب وشعور يا سيدى ..صورة مرسومة كفاحا ونضالا ..ايمانا ويقينا ..صورة ارتسمت تضحيات وبطولات وأمل ..

اليوم عدت لأتطلع إلى رأيك ..إلى صورتك أنت كما تراها ..لا تتخيلها ..كما تراها من المعطيات والواقع ..عدت لأن أتوجه أنا إليك باستفسار عن صورتك التى تبحث عنها وبحثنا عنها معك طويلا ومنذ البداية ونحن نبحث ..ما هو حدسك اليوم تجاه الصورة ؟ ..الحدس الذى كان مستندا على محض توقعات وملامح هلامية فى الأول ..اليوم وبعد ما آلت الأمور إليه ..هل لا تزال الصورة غامضة وتحتاج لأكثر من الحدس والإيمان ؟!

بالنسبة لى أنا مطمئنة ..تقريبا ..بعيدا عن لحظات خوفى وقلقى التى تنتابنى وأجد نفسى فيها واقفة فوق خشبة مسرح كلاسيكى ..أشاهد أدوار ..أسمع تلقين ..أشاهد خيوط..وكراسى تتحرك..عرائس تتحرك ..وماكياج وأقنعة وكولاج مهترأ ..وموسيقى تصويرية ..وتصفيق ..وإلقاء ..وأصوات عالية ..نعم ..أحيانا أسقط فى الوهم وأخشى أن أقول غالبا ..غالبا تروادنى هذه المشاهد وتخالط حدسى وايمانى ويقينى القوى ..فأسكت ..وأقلق ..ولكننى مؤمنة ..أو اتشبث بإيمانى 

ولست أدرى هل لهذا علاقة بالثورة والصورة التى نبحث عنها ..وهل وضحت معالم الصورة تماما ..أم أن الضوء لايزال ساقطا فقط على جزء منها والآخر معتم ؟ 

ثم قل يا سيدى ..هل معرفة حقائق الأخبار تختلف عن مطالعتها عبر شاشات التلفاز ..أليس هناك دائما اجتماعات مغلقة تدور بها أفكار ومناقشات ..أليس لهذا الخاطر علاقة ربما بالمسرح الذى أتصوره فى خيالى ؟

طيب ..حتى لو هذا موجود ..والمخططات من وراء الكواليس تدار بعناية ..خيانة الخونة موجودة ..وعمالة العملاء تعمل ..وتحاول أن تنفذ للواقع ان لم تكن بالفعل مستشراه ..هل  يمكن أن نطمئن اذا ما قارنا الكواليس وظلالها ..بالوعى النسبى الذى طرأ على الوطن وظهور الحس الوطنى الشجاع ؟ ..هل هذا يطمئن على رسوخ الملامح الحلوة للصورة والتى تظهرها الإضاءة ؟

شىء آخر يؤرقنى ..ولا يشعرنى بطمأنينة كاملة ..إذا كان لنا عدو ..هل يكفى محاربته على هيئة دفاع ؟ دفاع يدرأ عن شر الخطر ويوفر لنا الحد الأدنى للأمان ونكتفى ؟ ..ألا ترى معى أنه من الصعوبة بمكان مواجهة عدو يتمتع بفرصة اختيار زمان ومكان المواجهة ..وهذا على المستوى الداخلى والخارجى وربما الخارجى الصامت بالأخص ؟

شىء ما مفقود وأشعر بوجيبه يضربنى لأننى أستشعره ..ألا وهو الإرادة ..

نعم الإرادة ..

أتتذكر موضوع الإرادة ؟

هى الإرادة هنا كذلك ؟

أليس من المفترض أن يريد الكائن ..ربما أراد الشعب ..ولكن الإرادة تتنوع وتختلف ..فأسأل عن الإرادة السياسية ..أين الإرادة السياسية عندما يريد الساسة والقائمين على الدولة ..بالنظر للعالم الخارجى ..بالنظر إلى أبعاد المستويات العالمية ؟

إذا أردنا ..!!

ياله من لغز بشرى ..

لماذا هو ساكت - كما يبدو - العالم الخارجى ..؟

ماذا تتوقع يا سيدى من الموقف الأمريكى والموقف الأمريكى - الصهيونى ..وياترى ماذا يحدث اليوم وراء كواليسهم ..من يعرف ؟

هل ننتظر حتى تأتينا الخطة الأمريكيية للعم سام حامل فوق قلبه خطة اسرائيل للحفاظ على مصالحهما ..ربما لا خطأ فى المصالح فقط اذا كنا نحن الآخرين نحسن ادارة مصالحنا ..فهل نقدر ..هل مصالحنا واضحة ؟ هل نعرفها ونعرف كيفية توظيفها وادارتها فى عالم اليوم مثلما يحسن الآخرون ادارة مصالحهم ؟

ماذا فى الأفق ؟ ..هل ننتظر قريب الأيام لنرى ..

أسمع عن ايران وخطة ايران وما تريده ايران وما تخطط له ايران وانا حقيقية لست اعرف عن ايران كثيرا وشيعيتها ..ولكنهم يرددون اسمها كثيرا فى هذا الزمن ..فلماذا هى ايران خطرة لهذه الدرجة ويخشونها ويتحدثون عن ما يسمى بالمد الشيعى ؟ وهل فى هذا خطر علينا ؟ وهل علاقتنا مع ايران سيئة لدرجة ايذاءنا ..

يتحدثون كذلك عن بريطانيا وفرنسا ..و..عن أوروبا ..من يحبنا فعلا ومن يكرهنا بمعنى ما هى أكثر الدول ايمانا وتعاطفا واقتناعا بحقوقنا وثوراتنا العربية ومن تهمها مصالحها أكثر من أى استحقاق ..لست أدرى ..

لن يتركونا وشأننا يا سيدى على مايبدو ويبدو كذلك أننا لن نتركهم ..وأن نتركهم أو يتركونا هذا فى حد ذاته ليس الهدف كما أتصور وهو هدف لن ينفع تحقيقه على أرض الواقع ..فنحن كأمة لنا رقعة جغرافية وحجم سكانى واقتصادى لا يسمح أبدا لهم بأن يعيشوا ويتصرفوا بمعزل عنا ولن يتركونا لو قررنا أن نكتفى ..فإلى أى مدى نقبل بطبيعة الطموحات بينا وبينهم ..؟

ولماذا اليوم يقولون أمريكا - اسرائيل - ايران بالتحديد ؟؟!!

آه

قلبى يحدثنى أنه لن يحدث تغيير طالما العالم مصر على هذه التكتلات وهذا التشكيل ..ويحدثنى أيضا بأن التغيير فى عالمنا العبى لن يتجاوز كثيرا مجرد اعادة ترتيب القوى ..معادلة توازن القوى ..تجعل لهذه القوى توازات فى المنطقة..أيا كانت الإشتراطات التى ستقوم عليها هذه التوازنات ..القوة نفسها أو الإقتصاد ..أو التركيب الإجتماعى ..لا أعرف أيضا ولكنه يعنى تغيير غير جذرى أو غير قائم على ما أتمناه..فكرتى الحالمة عن العدالة وعلى ألا يأكل الكبير الصغير والقوى الضعيف ..هل هذا ممكن ؟

أعرف أن أفكارى تبدو أفكار طفولية ..هائمة ..ساذجة ربما ..أفكار مثالية خلقية ..وفى السياسة لا أخلاق ولا مثالية وإنما هو الممكن وحده وبأى طريقة ..

هذا العالم المجنون استنفذ طاقتى حقا ..وربما كانت الميزة الوحيدة أنه يعيدنا أحيانا إلى طفولتنا ..وبراءتنا ..كما أعادنى اليوم هنا ..بشىء من الطفولة ..والسذاجة ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*( عودة إلى الصُّورة )


من هم الذين في أيديهم خيطُ ستارةِ المشهد ؟
- منذ يناير وحتى الآن -


" مجلس وطني .. عسكري مدني .. وجهاز مخاباراتي عسكري مدني مُذهل "


" إفتتاحيةٌ في زاويةِ الصورة "

- محاولةٌ لتوصيفَ الوضعِ القائمِ الآن في مصر -

نحن الآن داخل التجربة - الشعب .. ومن في أيديهم خيط ستارةِ المشهد -
والتجربة تحملُ في داخلِها كلَّ هذه المُفردات غير المتجانسة
وعدم التجانس هنا ليس بالعمق البسيط الذي يمكن احتواءه بسهولة
ذلك لأنه نوع من عدمِ التجانس الحاد الذي يجعل مفرداتِ التجربة مختلفة في النوايا والتوجهات
وهو اختلافٌ حاد لأنه يحمل نفس سمة عدم التجانس الحاد لمفرداتِ التجربة
وعليه يتأكدُ لنا أن احتواء هذا الإختلاف في التوجهات والسيطرة عليه مسألةٌ صعبة
شائكة وتحتاج لبعضِ الوقت على الأقل لتقريب هذا الإختلاف
وعلَّني أرى حتى الآن أن هناك نسبة لابأس بها من السيطرة
ولكن مازال ينقص الإحتواء
لأن الإحتواء هو الأصعب وهو الذي يحتاجُ إلى استراتيجيةٍ واعيةٍ بخيوط الإختلاف
حتى يستطيع أن يغزلَ داخل التجربة كلَّ هذه الخيوط في نسيجٍ يتفق ومتجانس رغم عدم التجانس
لماذا ؟
لأن عدم التجانس أمرٌ طبيعيٌ وصحيٌ لأي شعب
والشعوب تضع لنفسها الدساتير في مسيرة التجربة بشكلٍ لايبغي الوصول إلى تجانس
بقدر مايبغي الوصول إلى إتفاق وتلاقٍ في مساراتٍ تتحركُ نحو توجهاتٍ جمعية
ومن ثم فالوصول إلى هذا الإحتواء بعد فترةٍ طويلةٍ من التحرك العشوائي غير الإيديولوجي
وغير الخُططي وغير الإستراتيجي يحتاجُ إلى فترةٍ زمنية تطول أو تقصر وفقاً للوعي
بمفرداتِ التجربة التي نحن فيها الآن والتي تحملُ بداخلها كلَّ هذا الكم من عدم التجانس


المشهدُ لابد أن يرسمَهُ المصريون أنفسهم
باستراتيجيةٍ مُحكَمة
ووعيٍ لم يسبق له نظير
لابد أن نُحرك الأراجوزاتِ التي عاشت فينا سنين
كلنا

- بإصرارٍ واعٍ وإرادةِ استمرار من الشعب بكل طوائفه
- ودراسةٌ وتحليل لإرادة الشعب
من قِبِل من في أيديهم خيط ستارة المشهد منذ يناير

هكذا نستطيعُ السيطرةَ على تجربتنا واحتوائها 
من خلالنا نحن .. بكل طوائفنا
رغم عدم التجانس .. والوصول إلى هذا الإتفاقِ والتلاقئ في مساراتٍ
تتحركُ نحو توجه جمعي ..
يرى الموقف جيداً داخلياً وخارجياً

مصرُ يجب ألا يحرِّكُها فردُ وحاشيةٌ بعدَ الآن*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> كيف حالك سيدى أرجو أن تكون فى خير حال ..
> الحقيقة تذكرت الصورة ..ولأننى مغرمة بالصور واللقطات والكولاج والملامح جئت لهنا فى محاولة منى لأن أرمى سنارة التخييل فى بحرك ..فى بحر صورتك علنى أظفر بصيد ثمين له ملامح وطعم وبريق ورائحة ..هى الصورة ثلاثية الأبعاد أو أكثر التى أبحث عنها ..صورة حيوية من دم ولحم وأعصاب وشعور يا سيدى ..صورة مرسومة كفاحا ونضالا ..ايمانا ويقينا ..صورة ارتسمت تضحيات وبطولات وأمل ..
> 
> اليوم عدت لأتطلع إلى رأيك ..إلى صورتك أنت كما تراها ..لا تتخيلها ..كما تراها من المعطيات والواقع ..عدت لأن أتوجه أنا إليك باستفسار عن صورتك التى تبحث عنها وبحثنا عنها معك طويلا ومنذ البداية ونحن نبحث ..ما هو حدسك اليوم تجاه الصورة ؟ ..الحدس الذى كان مستندا على محض توقعات وملامح هلامية فى الأول ..اليوم وبعد ما آلت الأمور إليه ..هل لا تزال الصورة غامضة وتحتاج لأكثر من الحدس والإيمان ؟!
> 
> بالنسبة لى أنا مطمئنة ..تقريبا ..بعيدا عن لحظات خوفى وقلقى التى تنتابنى وأجد نفسى فيها واقفة فوق خشبة مسرح كلاسيكى ..أشاهد أدوار ..أسمع تلقين ..أشاهد خيوط..وكراسى تتحرك..عرائس تتحرك ..وماكياج وأقنعة وكولاج مهترأ ..وموسيقى تصويرية ..وتصفيق ..وإلقاء ..وأصوات عالية ..نعم ..أحيانا أسقط فى الوهم وأخشى أن أقول غالبا ..غالبا تروادنى هذه المشاهد وتخالط حدسى وايمانى ويقينى القوى ..فأسكت ..وأقلق ..ولكننى مؤمنة ..أو اتشبث بإيمانى 
> 
> ولست أدرى هل لهذا علاقة بالثورة والصورة التى نبحث عنها ..وهل وضحت معالم الصورة تماما ..أم أن الضوء لايزال ساقطا فقط على جزء منها والآخر معتم ؟ 
> 
> ...


 
*ندى* 
*لقد مر على هذه المشاركة ثلاثة أشهر منذ كتابتها*
*واسمحي لي أن أطلب منك أولاً محاولة الإجابة على ماطرحتيه من أسئلة*
*1- ماآلت إليه ملامح الصورة*
*2- التكتلات ومايحدث وراء الكواليس وكيف يراه حدسك القائم على النظر والتحليل للأحداث*
*3- الموقف الخارجي وعلاقته بالصورة - المشهد المصري -* 
*وبشكلٍ خاص رأيت أنَّ ماجاء في مشاركتك ولونته باللون البنفسجي هو الأقرب للحقيقة*
*ويفتحُ أفقاً جديداً من خلالِه نستطيع ان نرى بعض ملامح الصورة جيداً* 
*تحياتي* 

 

 


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

أستاذى العزيز ..حكيم عيووون

أسعدتنى عودتك للصورة ..فعلى ما يبدو يا سيدى أن كل ما رسمناه فيها من قبل كان محض رتوش وشخابيط وأن ملامحها مازالت ضبابية ..مهتزة ..وألوانها رمادية ..كنا تقريبا خلال الأشهر الفائتة نتهجى ثورة .. نرسم مخطط كروكى لثورة ليس أكثر  ..مجرد ماكيت ..نهمس بصوت خفيض  " ثورة ثورة "  ..حتى أن الأصوات تقريبا لم تخرج أصلا من الحلوق ..

هكذا تبدو الصورة اليوم ..

وبرغم أن حالة عدم الفهم عامة ولم نعد نعرف بالتحديد إلى اين يسير التيار خاصة مع وجود قوى خفية لا نتبين كنهها بعد وتقوم بأدوار ناجحة فى الصميم  إلا أننى أرى أن السيناريو لا يحتمل مسارات متعددة ..ولكى يكون كلامى فى المضمون دعنى أتناول أسئلتك واحدا واحدا بالإجابة و كما أعتقد من وجهة نظرى الخاصة  ..

-ما آلت إليه ملامح الصورة ؟

ملامح الصورة اليوم تشى بأن الثورة المصرية حدثت قوية وسريعة وبدفع شعبى استمر ويستمر للآن ولكن النتيجة لم تسفر عن أى شىء لدرجة أنه من الصعب أن تجد فارقا كبيرا بينها وبين ثورة ليبيا مثلا أو سوريا بل بالعكس فى تلك البلدتين الأخيرتين قد تبدو الملامح أكثر وضوحا ..هناك عدو واضح يطاردونه ويطهرون منه بلادهم ..يعنى تطهير نهائى ومن مرة واحدة لأنه واضح أما نحن فأمور كثيرة كانت تجرى فى الخفاء ولا تزال تحدث فينا بالخدعة والتدليس ..هنا فى مصر كانوا أكثر ذكاءا ..عملوا حسابهم وفصلوا القوانيين التى تستخدم اليوم لمحاكمتهم الكاريكاتورية وتبرء ساحاتهم ..هنا فى مصر يتم الضرب من تحت الحزام ..من أخذ وقته فقد أخذه بما يكفى حتى أخفى معالم جريمته ..حالة من الثبات والتثبيت والتعويم نعيشها وهذا ليس بالفعل الثورى اطلاقا ..

 الثورة تقريبا لم تبدأ بعد يا سيدى ..وعلى هذا فإن الصورة التى كادت أن تتضح بدأت من جديد تختلف لتأخذ خطا واحدا أكثر كثافة وعمق سيعاود من جديد رسم  الملامح الحقيقية لها ..اليوم نحن أمام خيار واحد ولا خيارات أخرى ..مصر تتغير أو نموت ..التضحيات ستكون حقيقية هذه المرة وكل الوجوه سكتشف عن نقابها ..والأنفس عن نواياها ..فى الثورة لا قانون سابق يحكم ولا فسدة سابقين ولا دستور سابق ولا معاونيين ..هكذا كان يجب أن نفهم منذ البداية  ونتنبه ان الثورة ثورة ..أن الثورة تزيح كل ما سبق ..ولكن يبدو ان ثورات هذا الزمن تتم على مراحل ولا تتم فى يوم أو يومين ..فهى ليست انقلاب كما تعودنا فى مصر والعالم العربى ولكنها ثورة شعبية ..

-التكتلات ومايحدث وراء الكواليس وكيف يراه حدسك القائم على النظر والتحليل للأحداث ؟

سيدى هناك تكتلات بالتأكيد وأسرار وراء الكواليس ..ولكننا بدأنا نفهمها ونكتشفها حيث اننا لسنا أمام خيارات متعددة ..وكلها تتعلق بالمجلس العسكرى  ..  
أولهما أن يكون المجلس العسكرى متورط مع سبق الإصرار والترصد متعمدا التواطؤ والتباطؤ فى محاكمة الفاسدين بل ومعاونتهم على الحكم بشكل أو بآخر خفى مع حرصه على عدم المساس بمصالحهم وأموالهم ومستنداتهم ..لربم لأسباب جبرية مثل  أن هناك وثائق من الممكن أن تدينه بيد أحد هؤلاء المسجونين ..أو لأنهم مازلوا يدينون بالولاء والإنتماء لقائدهم العسكرى السابق أو يتحرجون منه على الأقل ..

والثانى أن يكون المجلس العسكرى متباطىء ومتورط ومتلكأ ولكن ليس عن عمد والأسباب هى لأن العسكر غير مؤهلين لقيادة ثورة شعبية أو مدنية ومرحلة انتقالية ولذلك يوجد ارتباك فى ادارتهم وبطء ..فالموضوع كبير عليهم ..وخاصة أن من طبيعتهم السرية والعمل بكتمان وهذا ما نأخذه عليهم ولكن تلك هى الطبيعة العسكرية فعلا ..

يعنى فى كل الأحوال المجلس العسكرى مدان ..سواء بتعمد أو بدون..وهذه ليست قضيتنا ولا تهمنا فنحن من المفترض أن ندرك أن هذا أيضا لن يصنع فارقا..فالثورات لا تتوقف أمام المبررات والحجج واعطاء الفرص المتجددة وخاصة أن المجلس العسكرى أيضا يسيطر على حكومة شرف – الرجل المحترم المؤدب الذى لا ينفع ادبه ولا احترامه فى الواقع الحالى لأن الثورات والفترات الإنتقالية للحكم تحتاج لرجل قوى ..يستطيع أن يحشد ويغير ويصنع القرار .حتى ولو مات فى سبيل ذلك - ..لا قرار الا بإذنه ولا تقرير يمر من تحت اياديه ..هو المتحكم الأول فى الثورة ونحن أخطأنا عندما سلمناهم فى غمرة النصر مقاليد حكم البلاد كاملة بلا رقيب ووضعنا ثقتنا كلنا فيه ..بدون اشتراطات ولا اتفاقيات ..بدون حساب ..حتى بدا اليوم وكأن الثورة ما كانت سوى انقلاب عسكرى !

قد نلتمس بعض العذر للمجلس العسكرى الذى وثقنا فيه لأنه لا يريد أن يحول الثورة لمعركة دموية ولذلك فهو ليس مدلس بالمعنى ولكنه بطىء ولا يرغب فى تضحيات عالية ..ثم ان محاكمة رئيس جمهورية سابق يا سيدى ووزراء أمر ليس هين على الإطلاق ..بل هو محتاج لوقت ودلائل لا تقبل الشك ..هو أمر خطير جدا بالمقارنة بأهميته الدولية والمستقبلية فالمجلس العسكرى لا يريد أن يسمح بوجود أى فجوة قانونية ولذلك فهو يتحرى الحرص والإبطاء فى المحاكمة والإجراءات القانونية حتى لا يدان و من السذاجة ان نتصور استسلام قادة النظام المخلوع بسهولة ..سيستميتوا بالطبع فى اثبات براءاتهم وحججهم ..
وهذا يعنى أن هذه المحاكمات قد تأخذ سنوات بلا شك ومن يحاولون تسريعها من النخب ومن هواة التفجيرات يزايدون فقط ويريدون المتاجرة بدماء الشهداء ..صدام حسين لو تتذكروا محاكمته استغرقت 3 سنوات على ايدى الأمريكان ..فما بالنا بالمجلس العسكرى ومبارك ! لذا نحن فى مفترق طرق بين ان نمضى للأمام ونترك الماضى للقضاء أو ان نقف لنصفى حساباتنا مع النظام بأيدينا وتتحول الثورة من سلمية لدموية وانا ابتهل الى الله الا نرى ذلك لانها ستكون مأساة كبرى وفرصة هائلة لكل أعداء مصر لتمزيقها إربا ..

ويحضرنى هنا تاريخ الرئيس الاندونيسى السابق سوهارتو الذى  فعل المستحيل ليبقى فى المستشفيات ست سنوات كاملة بعد اسقاطه ..على الرغم من أن مستشفى السجن كان اكثر المستشفيات حراسة وتأمين ولكنه لم يدخل الزنزانة ولم يقف خلف القضبان  ألا يحتمل أن يكون هذا وارد عن عمد فى حالة مبارك ؟ وبافتاض ذلك ألا يكون من الأجدى والأصلح أن نغمض أعيننا طالما تم خلع مبارك  ولم يعد باق سوى أن ننتبه لشئون البلاد وادارة انتخابات محترمة وهكذا ..ولأن الهدف التخريبى لو كانت هناك نية لذلك ..خارجية او داخلية ..ستكون هنا ..فى تعطيل الانتخابات ومنع التجربة الديمقراطية ..فلما لا ننتبه ولا نضيع الفرصة !

أما اذا كنا نرفض هذا السيناريو البطىء ونركز فى مبارك ومحاكمته ووزرائه فالنجنب اذن شعار سلمية ونرفع شعار دموية دموية كما فعل شعب رومانيا مع تشاوشيسكو الذى أعدموه على الملأ وعلى شاشات التليفزيون وأنا شخصيا لا أحب ذلك ولا أتمناه !

الخيارات اذن مفتوحة أمامنا ..وعلينا أن نتقبل التضحيات !

-الموقف الخارجي وعلاقته بالصورة - المشهد المصري –؟

دعنا نتفق سيدى أولا على قاعدة أساسية ..وهى أن أمريكا واسرائيل لا تريدا بأى حال من الأحوال أن تتحقق ديمقراطية حقيقية اللشعوب العربية وأن أمريكا بالخصوص لن تسمح بأى تهديد لاسرائيل..ابدا ..وأن أمريكا أيضا لا يمكن أن تفقد سيطرتها وقيادتها  وهيبتها فى المنطقة العربية وخاصة مع دولة فى حجم وثقل وقيمة مصر ..أنا لا أعتقد أنهم يتفرجون عن كثب ..ربما كان هذا يحدث فى البداية أما اليوم فأنا أعتقد أن هناك أمور ما تجرى فى الخفاء تظل أمريكا وحلفائها يحرضون عليها ولكن من خلف ستار لأن الأولى لا تريد أن تبدو واضحة فى الصورة  وهذا دأبها دائما حتى لا تظهر على أنها ضد ديمقراطية الشعوب وحريتها ومثل هذه الشعارات الساذجة والجوفاء التى تتخذها لإختراق الشعوب ..

أما عن الكيفية ..كيفية ادارة اللعبة ..أول هذه السيناريوهات وأكثرها قبولا لدى الأمريكان  والصهاينة هو بقاء أحد مكونات المنظومة العسكرية المحيطة بمبارك في دفة القيادة.. فليس من الحكمة أن يقامروا بمصير حكم أكبر دولة عربية وأهم لاعب في المنطقة العربية أيام الحرب وأيام السلام.. لذا فإن بقاء أحد زبانية مبارك ونظرائه في الفكر و"الصداقة" للدولة الصهيونية هو أفضل ما يمكن تحقيقه طبعا .. وفي هذه الحالة فإن التحدي الكبير الذي مرت به أمريكا واسرائيل يكون قد انقلب إلى فرصة مميزة لتمديد الوضع الحالي لعشر سنين أو أكثر في ظلال عهد "مبارك الثاني"..وعليه يستمر مسلس التضليل والخيانة ونحن على عمانا واضعين كل ثقتنا فى المجلس العسكرى ..

وليس هناك رجل بعينه ..او اسم محدد يمكن أن تعتمد عليه امريكا واسرائيل فى تنفيذ مخططها وإنما ثلاثون سنة من حكم مبارك كفيلة بإفراز طبقة قيادية كاملة متواطئة مع المصالح والأهداف الأمريكية والصهيونية وعلى أعلى مستوى ممكن .. فالخيارات الأمريكية إذا مفتوحة وتنعم بالحرية ..ثم ما الضمانة أن لا يلتف الأمريكان والصهاينة على الطبقة الحاكمة الجديدة ليسوقوها نحو الدوران في الفلك الأمريكي كسابقتها وخاصة أن الطبقة الحاكمة الجديدة تربية القديمة .. و يساعدهم في ذلك غياب الرأي العام والنقد والتوجيه من قوى المعارضة والشعب..فطالما عمل المجلس العسكرى فى سرية وكتمان توارى مع هذا الأسلوب صوت الاحزاب والناس وهذا هو المطلوب على أن يظهر بشكل طبيعى فى سياق العقيدة العسكرية ..

سيدى لو كل هذا مؤامرة ..فتقريبا تسير فى طريقها الصحيح ..

والترتيب الأمريكى معروف ..طريقته معروفة ولن يتعدى ما حدث فى العراق ..

ستبدأ أمريكا سيناريو الفوضنة كما فعلت فى العراق ..
أول خطوة كانت هي إسقاط النظام .. لأنه لا يمكن لأي فوضى أن تحدث في ظل وجود نظام - فالفوضى عكس النظام .. وإسقاط النظام كان لابد أن يتم بتدخل عسكري هناك .. لأن نظام صدام حسين كان لا يسمح لأي مجموعة أن تفكر مجرد التفكير في عمل مظاهرة ولو من 10 أشخاص .. وهكذا كنا أيضا ..

الخظوة الثانية .. هي قيامها بحل الجيش والشرطة .. لأنهما الجهات المنظمة في أي دولة .. أي جهات لها قيادات ولها أفراد تسمع وتطيع وتنفذ .. قامت بحل الجيش والشرطة ( وكان هذا مصحوبا بتهليل العراقيين للأسف لأنهم ظنوا أنهم بهذا سيتخلصون من القبضة الأمنية التي كانت تذلهم ..تماما كما نفعل ) ... ثم قامت أمريكا بترك البلاد بدون جيش ولا شرطة .. بدعوى إعطاء الفرصة للعراقيين لبناء الجيش والشرطة من جديد على أسس جديدة تدعم الحرية والديمقراطية ..( اليس هذا ما يحدث ) ..

وها قد رأينا العراق بعد 8 سنوات على الغزو الأمريكي والحال التي وصل إليها .. هل استطاع بناء شرطة أو جيش جديد ؟

انتهى العراق ..وضاعت ثرواته وتراثه وتاريخه العريق ..

في مصر حتى الآن الأمر لا يزال تحت السيطرة إلى حد معقول بشكل لا يحقق أحلام مخططي الفوضى الخلاقة .. فالبلاد لم يحدث فيها حمام دموي كالذي جرى في ليبيا وسوريا واليمن أثناء الثورة .. فمبارك لم يقاوم كثيرا .. والجيش لم يضرب الشعب .. ومبارك عندما رحل ترك قيادة البلاد للقوات المسلحة ( وهذا هو المسوغ الأول الذي أعطى الشرعية للمجلس العسكري ولم ننتبه لذلك بدقة وقتها  ) وهو القوة المنظمة الوحيدة الباقية في البلد بعد أن أصبحت الداخلية بلا حول ولا قوة ( لدرجة أن الجيش الآن هو الذي يحمي الداخلية .. فكيف تحمي الداخلية المواطنين وتحفظ النظام وهي بالأساس لا تستطيع حماية نفسها ؟ ) ..

ولذا فالخطوة القادمة التي لا محيد عنها بالنسبة لمخططي الفوضى الخلاقة وكى تعم الفوضى البلاد تماما هى خطوة  إسقاط الجيش أيضا وذلك عن طريق إسقاط قيادته المتمثلة في المجلس العسكري .. وترك البلاد بدون قبضة قوية تستطيع السيطرة على الأمور .. تماما مثلما حدث بالعراق. على أن يأتونا هم بعد ذلك بحجة اننا أصبحنا ارهابيين وخطرين على أمن العالم وأمن اسرائيل بالخصوص وأننا من صانعى الفتنة الطائفية ومتعصبين ومثل هذه الحجج التى سيحتلونا على أساسها ويخترقونا مثلما فعلوا مع غيرنا ..

وإن شاء الله سيخيب مسعاهم لأن الشعب واعى وقوى وأصبح له كلمة ..

ولكنه سيناريو محتمل وأنا حقيقة أراهن فقط على وعى الشعب المصرى واصراره على نجاح الثورة وتقبله للتضحيات والإستمرار فيها بإرادة حرة حتى لوكانت أمريكا أو غيرها هم من أشعلوا الفتيل أولا..

ان كل المطلوب كما أعتقد .. أن يكون الثوار يقظين لحقيقة أن ثمة قوى دولية -على رأسها أمريكا- من مصلحتها فشل الثورة ويستعدوا لذلك من خلال الحشد الشعبي،.. وكذلك من خلال التحرك بالتوازي على محوري السياسة الدبلوماسية.. والاستعداد العسكري..ولا يغرقوا مرة أخرى فى خمر النصر أو ينسوا تأمين ثورتهم..وعلى الشعب أن يحافظ على وحدته ولا يقع ضحية الثورات الداخلية وبمعنى أدق.. لا تأكل الثورة نفسها..ولا يدعوا أحد يحكم عنهم بالوكالة ..

وأنا أعتقد أن اللحظة الحاسمة حانت يا سيدى ..كل الأحداث تنبأ بذلك ..التغير آت آت لا محالة وسريعا جدا وربما دموى جدا ..على الأقل لابد للقوى الخارجية أن تكشف عن أنيابها بوضوح فهم لن يرضيهم أبدا أن تنجح الثورة بما لا يتماشى مع مخططاتهم وارادتهم للأسباب السابق ذكرها حتى لو اضطروا للتدخل السافر والمباشر بأى حجة مثل افتعال احتكاكات دولية بأى شكل من الأشكال ومن ثم يدخلون ويفعلون ما يشاءون ..وأعتقد أن حادثة تفجير الغاز التى حدثت أمس فى العريش تنبأ بذلك لأنها أدت إلى حدوث احتكاكات كما قرأت مع الصهاينة وربما اتخذوها ذريعة لإحتدام متصنع على الحدود حتى يتهموا مصر بما يحلوا لهم ومن ثم يدخلون ومعهم أمريكا تساندهم لأننا مثلا أصبحنا بلد الإرهاب..والله هو اللطيف !!

تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى ..

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك مبدعنا الراقي حكيم عيون  :f: 

منذ بداية هذا الموضوع وحتى اليوم أشعر بأننا لا زلنا نبحث عن الصورة

الصورة الحقيقية المبلورة لما ننشده من تغيير واصلاح واعي

كل ما نتحدث عنه يحدث خلف الصور التائهة

ولا تظهر الصور ولا يسمحوا لها بالظهور


اسمح لي حكيمنا العزيز

ان أعرض لك صورة

قد يظن البعض أنها بعيدة عن صلب موضوعنا

ولكن بالتأني سنرى أن الحل يكمن فيها

في الفعل الكامن بها برغم مظهر العجز 

دعنا نرى الصورة أولا ..

وبعدها أعرض وجهة نظري





هي طفلة هُزمت على مستوى الفعل الظاهري بفعل المرض 

وتساقط شعرها بفعل العلاجات المحاولة لأنقاذ حياتها

ما رد فعلها هل استسلمت للهزيمة ...

هل تنازلت عن أحلام عمرها البسيطة ؟؟؟؟؟

لا قامت هذه الطفلة بتلقائية بإعطائنا الحل المدهش لما نحن فيه

أكملت الناقص في الصورة في المرآة

رسمت ما تريد أن تفعله وما تريد أن تحققه

رسمت شعرها المتساقط وأحكمت ضفائرها السحرية

وقررت أن تُغير

امتلكت ارادة التغيير وقررت ونفذت

هذا هو الفعل الحقيقي الذي نبحث عنه

الصور كامنة بداخل كل منا حكيم

ولم يتبقى إلا ان نقوم بإكمال الناقص بأنفسنا دون الاعتماد على أحد

على كل منا أن يبحث عن الصورة بداخله ويكملها أولا ..

كي يكتمل بناءه النفسي والعقلي

ويكمل صورة الواقع والحياة السياسية

حينها لن يرهقه السؤال ...... أين الصورة ؟؟؟ ........

لأنها سيكون عرف مكانها وعرف طريق ااستكمالها

تقبل تقديري واحترامي حكيم عيون  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا بيك مبدعنا الراقي حكيم عيون 
> 
> منذ بداية هذا الموضوع وحتى اليوم أشعر بأننا لا زلنا نبحث عن الصورة
> 
> الصورة الحقيقية المبلورة لما ننشده من تغيير واصلاح واعي
> 
> كل ما نتحدث عنه يحدث خلف الصور التائهة
> 
> ولا تظهر الصور ولا يسمحوا لها بالظهور
> ...


 
كيف حالك يا أم يوسف ..منورة المنتدى 

الحقيقة أعجبتنى مداخلتك جدا ..معبرة وحقيقة 

ولكنها حالمة قليلا يا عزيزتى أو فلنقل نظرية ..ولست أنتقص من الحلم ..بل بالعكس ..الحلم فى حقيقته إيمان ..والإيمان غالبا يكفى .. وأنا شخصيا أرضى بالحلم والإيمان لأنهما يحملان أصول وهوية وتربة خصبة للإنماء ..ولكن لابد  للحلم من عمل .. ومن جماعة تعمل عليه 

وهكذا أرى أنه برغم أن الصورة نظريا صحيحة جدا ولكن على المستوى العملى صعبة إلى حد ما ..

بمعنى أصح وضعت يدك على الداء والدواء ..وأنا أقصد هنا أنه لا يكفى لكل منا أن ينظر داخله ويكمل ناقصه هو ..بل ان ينظر لأخيه ويكمل ناقصه ..وهكذا كل منا يكمل ناقص الآخر ..اى يكون كل منا مرادف للآخر ويحمل نفس همه وهدفه ومفتقداته ..

هكذا يجب أن يكمل كل منا صورة الآخر حتى تتحقق وحدة الوطن ..

فالمشكلة اننا لم نتفق 

والمفردات كثيرة ..والمساحة واسعة جدا 

ومعلوم أن أول بوادر الفرقة هى المساحات الواسعة واللغة المتعددة المفردات 

حتى على مستوى الأحباء ..أو الأزواج أو الإخوان

حتى على مستوى العائلة 

الحب يفشل ..والعلاقة تفشل عندما نسمح للمساحات أن تتسع 

ونقترب جدا جدا حينما نملأ الفراغات حتى لا يكون هناك مكان لثقب ابرة نسمح للهواء من خلاله أن يدخل ويفرقنا ويجعلنا نتفاهم بمعرفات ناقصة وملخبطة 

لذا أرى أنه يجب أن يجمعنا تصور أو هدف وطنى شامل وواحد ..وهو ما لم يحدث حتى الآن ..فحتى الثوار لديهم رؤية تشوبها بعض الشخصنة .. مازلت الوحدة ناقصة والإنصهار لم يحدث بعد ولكننى على ثقة أن هذا سيحدث ..سيجمعنا فعلا بدون مساحات ولا مفردات متفاوتة هذا الهدف الوطنى 

ولكن بالوقت 

الوقت سيزيل كل الشوائب

وفى حالة واحدة فقط

عندما تصهرنا التضحيات

وحتى الآن يا أم يوسف

التضحيات لم تكفى لصنع وطن حر 

استقل بدماء وتضحيات ابناءه 

تحياتى 

 :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أستاذى العزيز ..حكيم عيووون
> 
> أسعدتنى عودتك للصورة ..فعلى ما يبدو يا سيدى أن كل ما رسمناه فيها من قبل كان محض رتوش وشخابيط وأن ملامحها مازالت ضبابية ..مهتزة ..وألوانها رمادية ..كنا تقريبا خلال الأشهر الفائتة نتهجى ثورة .. نرسم مخطط كروكى لثورة ليس أكثر  ..مجرد ماكيت ..نهمس بصوت خفيض  " ثورة ثورة "  ..حتى أن الأصوات تقريبا لم تخرج أصلا من الحلوق ..
> 
> هكذا تبدو الصورة اليوم ..
> 
> وبرغم أن حالة عدم الفهم عامة ولم نعد نعرف بالتحديد إلى اين يسير التيار خاصة مع وجود قوى خفية لا نتبين كنهها بعد وتقوم بأدوار ناجحة فى الصميم  إلا أننى أرى أن السيناريو لا يحتمل مسارات متعددة ..ولكى يكون كلامى فى المضمون دعنى أتناول أسئلتك واحدا واحدا بالإجابة و كما أعتقد من وجهة نظرى الخاصة  ..
> 
> -ما آلت إليه ملامح الصورة ؟
> ...


*
ندى
ماجاء في مشاركتك ولونته باللون الأحمر يجُبٌّ ماقبله

وإليك هذا الإقتباس للتوضيح أكثر فيما يخص مصطلح المجلس العسكري
*




> *( عودة إلى الصُّورة )
> 
> 
> من هم الذين في أيديهم خيطُ ستارةِ المشهد ؟
> - منذ يناير وحتى الآن -
> 
> 
> " مجلس وطني .. عسكري مدني .. وجهاز مخاباراتي عسكري مدني مُذهل "
> 
> ...





> *
> مصرُ لن تحركُها الفوضى
> والمصطلح الإعلامي " المجلس العسكري "
> لابد من وجوده كواجهة تصدي للفوضى داخلياً
> وأنياب الذئب خارجياُ
> 
> الحراك الآن ..
> هو نحن 
> وإدارة سياسية - عسكرية مدنية -
> ...


*
" اين الصورة ؟ "
لم يكن مجرد تساؤل
وإنما هو دفعٌّ قمنا به جميعاً
هنا ومن خلالِ وعينا بتفصيلات المشهد
وليس هنا فقط
بل قمنا به جميعاً في الواقع لاشك
كل بطريقته ومن خلال واقعه الخاص داخل الواقع العام
وإذا نظرنا على هذا الموضوع منذ أول فبراير وحتى الآن
سنجد أننا لم نكن نهذي أو نتفاعل لمجرد النقاش
ولكن سنجد أشياءًا كثيرة توازت مع ماقلناه وتحققت ..
" أين الصورة؟ "
دفعٌ مستمر
ولسوف يستمر**

*
أما ماذكرتيه بخصوص الفعل الخارجي وخاصة الأمريكي
وإقامة بعض التوازيات لما حدث في العراق وتوقعك أنه سوف يحدث هنا
أقول لكِ ببساطة
فكري كما يفكرون ولو للحظات ..
فهم يعلمون أن غزو مصر يؤثر على العالم كله
كما ان غزوها وفكرة احتلالها عسكريا يتطلب مالايقل عن مليون جندي
لإحكام السيطرة - على شعب تعداده يقترب من 100 مليون نسمة - وهذا لاتسطيعه الولايات المتحدة
لأن احتلال مصر ضد الولايات المتحدة براجماتياً
إحتلال مصر يذهب بالعالم إلى حرب عالمية ثالثة
والأسباب كثيرة
والتفكير فى ضربها من بعيد وفي ظل هذه الحالة التي نحن فيها
لاشك سيعمل على تكوين فكر جمعي للمقاومة
وسيكون تحت مظلة العسكر أو الإسلاميين
وأيضا هو ضد الولايات المتحدة براجماتياً

وعليه أرى أن القوى الخارجية ليس أمامها
إلا التروي ومحاولة الحفاظ على مصالحها سلمياً
وأن لاتقف ضد دفع التغيير في المنطقة العربية
حتى لو كان نسبياً كما يريدون







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حكيم عيووون
					

" على هامشِ النَّصِّ داخل النَّص "


ثوراتٌ عربيةٌ أصبحت وجوبية واستمرارِ الغلقِ وحبسِها داخل أيقوناتِ الوهم والإنسحاق
 وعبادةِ القهرِ لعقودٍ طويلةٍ لاشك سوف يؤدى إلى الإنفجار .. 
ولأنه في حالةِ الإنفجارِ غير المنظمِ والذي سيكون عشوائياً 
لأن تلك العقود القهريةِ لم تترك أمام هذه الشعوب أي اتكاءاتٍ ايديولوجيةٍ 
سوى الاتكاء على الأيديولوجيةِ الدينيةِ ..
فلابد من تركِ الغطاء ينفتح بوعيٍ وبشكلٍ تدريجي


فلتكن ثوراتٌ عربيةٌ تتسمُ بالهدوءِ وتظلُّ سلميةً يتحققُ من خلالِها 
بعضُ التغييراتِ ومن خلالِ أنظمةٍ لاتتعارضُ أستراتيجيتُها مع 
استراتيجيةِ قوى رأسِ المال - على رأسها الولاياتُ المتحدةُ الأمريكيةُ -
 ولامانع من التدخلِ بالإحاطةِ على مستوى المشورةِ 
تنسيقاً - واكثر وفقاً للتداعيات - مع هذه الانظمةِ العربيةِ الجديدةِ 
من قِبَلِ هذه القوى ..

ولتكن بداية تركِ غطاءِ القمقم ينفتح في الشمالِ الإفريقي .. لماذا ؟
لأنه الجزء الأهم ولأن النجاح فيه سيؤدي بالضرورةِ إلى استمرارِ 
وامتدادِ النجاحِ في باقي المنطقةِ العربيةِ خاصةً أن الشمالَ 
الإفريقيَّ فيه مصرُ والسودان أكبر دولتين ويمثلان أكثر من نصف 
القوةِ العربيةِ سكاناً وعتاداً ..
ولامانع من أن تكون استراتيجيةُ تركِ 
الغطاء مفتوحةً بما يتوازى مع معظمِ الإحتمالات التي قد تحدث.. 

ولتكن البدايةُ تونس وبعدها مصر .. لماذا  ؟ 
 المغربُ منذ أزمنةٍ بعيدةٍ وهي خارج النَّصِّ العربىِّ لأسبابٍ عديدةٍ 
حتى أنها الدولةُ الوحيدةُ التي لم يجلس فيها الإستعمار إلا سنين 
معدودة على عكس باقي المنطقةِ العربية .. 
الجزائر كانت فيها تجربة تركِ غطاءِ القمقم الأولى وباءت بالفشلِ لان التجربةَ اثبتت أنها 
ستكون في أيدي الإسلاميين برلمانياً وحدث ماحدث وتم إغلاقِ 
هذا الملفِّ الجزائريِّ لأنَّ التجربةَ جاءت بما يتناقض مع استراتيجيةِ 
قوى رأسِ المال .. 
السودانُ تنفتحُ على التقسيمِ وشمالُها يكون رد فعلٍ بالتبعيةِ 
لما يحدث في مصر فلتكن مصرُ قبل السودان ..

ولأن تجربةَ تركِ الغطاءِ ينفتحُ حساسةً وتحتاجُ إلى استراتيجيةٍ 
تملك داتا قويةً للتحريكِ بعد الفتح فلتكن البدايةُ في تونس وليست 
مصر وعلى أصداءِ التجربةِ التونسيةِ يتم ترك الغطاءِ المصريِّ ينفتحُ

 وبعدهما تأتى ليبيا القذافي هذا العقل المتصدي دائما وتاريخياً 
لقوى رأس المال .. ولأن استراتيجيةَ هذه القوى مفتوحةً وفقاً 
للتداعياتِ حاولت ونجحت حتى الآن أن تكون الثورةُ في كل من 
مصر وتونس هادئة وسلمية وتم الإشادةِ بهما دفعاً على الحفاظِ 
أن يستمرَ التحريكُ هادئاً ..

وأثناء مساراتِ التغيير في البلدين تونس ومصر وانغماسِ الشعبين 
فيما يشبه فوضى الحُكمِ يكونُ الإنقضاضُ على الجماهيريةِ الليبيةِ 
وباستراتيجيةٍ مفتوحةٍ أيضاً ..
وأقول هنا إنقضاض لأن الحال في ليبيا جاء مختلفاً تماماً عن مصر 
وتونس ولاسبابٍ قد تحقق لقوى رأسِ المال من وراءها مكاسب 
أكثر وفقاً للتداعياتِ وردودِ الأفعال ..
كيف ؟ ..

ينفتحُ الغطاءُ الليبيُّ ولتكن مساراتُ الثورةِ دمويةً بالتحريك استغلالاً 
للسمةِ القبليةِ القاسيةِ بطبعِها وذلك حتى تتحققُ لاستراتيجيةِ 
قوى رأسِ المالِ المفتوحةِ مكاسب قي جميعِ الحالاتِ والتداعياتِ ..

 - دمويةُ الثورة قد تدفع بالقذاقي - قائد ثورةِ الفاتح -  إلى التنحي
- في حالةِ تشبثه وقوة شكيمتِه وكراهيتِه لهذه القوى سيتصدى 
ودمويةُ الثورة ستشتعلُ وتنفتحُ مبرراتُ تدخل قوى رأس المال 
بالتنسيق - تدخل سلمى بطرحِ الحلول التي فى أقصاها قوةٌ 
عسكريةٌ بقرارٍ من الأممِ المتحدةِ الأمريكيةِ كما حدث في البوسنة 
والهرسك ..
- اشتعالُ الثورةِ الليبيةِ إلى أقصاه وتدخل قوى رأسِ المال 
عسكرياً - الولاياتُ المتحدةُ الأمريكيةُ - وبشكلٍ واضح ..

جميعُ الإحتمالاتِ مطروحةٌ في الإستراتيجيةِ المفتوحةِ لقوى رأسِ 
المال هذا ما أراه .. ولكن ..

هل أصبح رأسُ المالِ في مأزقٍ كما حدث له  قبل الحربين العالميتين 
وسحق الملايين أمامه بحثاً عن مساراتٍ جديدةٍ لتحريكه 
وهو الآن يحتاجُ إلى تغيير مساراتِهِ وسيعودُ ليسحقَ الملايين من أجل مساراتِهِ الجديدة ؟

سؤالٌ علَّني أراه في غايةِ الأهميةِ .. لماذا ؟
لأنَّ الإجابةَ لو كانت   نعم 

فالإحتمالُ الأخير لاستراتيجيةِ قوى رأسِ المالِ المفتوحةِ هو 
ماسوف يحدث وتشتعلُ المنطقةُ أمام هذه التحركاتِ العسكريةِ 
وينهارُ الإقتصادُ العالميُّ ويتغيرُ العالم ..

ألى أين ونحو أي مساراتٍ ؟

ربما قد تبدو الصورةُ أمامي حتى الآن غير واضحةِ المعالم
ولكني أدَّعي أنني ألمسُ بعضّ ملامحها ..

وكلامى لايعني أن الثوراتِ العربيةِ أقامتها أو أشعلتها قوى رأسِ 
المالِ .. بل هي وجوبيةُ الحدوثِ وفتحت غطاءَ القهرِ ونزعت عن 
قلبِها عبادةَ الإنسحاق ..

ولابد من الإستمرارِ حّدَّ التصدي لكل مفرداتِ استراتيجيةِ قوى 
رأسِ المال المفتوحة ..
ولابد أن يكون التصدي
بعقلٍ مُتفاعل
وعقلٍ نقدي 
لمواجهةِ هذا الإحتكارِ الإقتصاديِّ الذي يحاولُ أن يقتلَ الروحَ الإنسانيةِ ..

وهذا ماسوف أتحدثُ عنه لاحقاً ..

- العقلُ الفعلُ والعقلُ النقديُّ كمدخلٍ نحو ماهيةِ الإحتكارِ الإقتصادي -

مِصْرُ .. المنطقةُ العربيةُ .. قوى رأسِ المال



ياااااااااااا ...






مِصْرُ




تحياتي
*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أهلا بيك مبدعنا الراقي حكيم عيون 
> 
> منذ بداية هذا الموضوع وحتى اليوم أشعر بأننا لا زلنا نبحث عن الصورة
> 
> الصورة الحقيقية المبلورة لما ننشده من تغيير واصلاح واعي
> 
> كل ما نتحدث عنه يحدث خلف الصور التائهة
> 
> ولا تظهر الصور ولا يسمحوا لها بالظهور
> ...


*
قلب مصر
إسمحي لي بأن أرد عليكِ نفس الرد
الذي أدرجته عاليه في ردي على ندى
وذلك فيما يخص ..

" أين الصورة ؟ "

" اين الصورة ؟ " لم يكن مجرد تساؤل
وإنما هو دفعٌّ قمنا به جميعاً
هنا ومن خلالِ وعينا بتفصيلات المشهد
وليس هنا فقط
بل قمنا به جميعاً في الواقع لاشك
كل بطريقته ومن خلال واقعه الخاص داخل الواقع العام
وإذا نظرنا على هذا الموضوع منذ أول فبراير وحتى الآن
سنجد أننا لم نكن نهذي أو نتفاعل لمجرد النقاش
ولكن سنجد أشياءًا كثيرة توازت مع ماقلناه وتحققت ..

" أين الصورة؟ "

دفعٌ مستمر
ولسوف يستمر*

وأزيد توافقاً مع الحالة الني جاءت في مشاركتك
أن هذا الدفع لاشك يبدأُ من داخلنا ومن رغبتنا في التغيير والإصلاح
ورسم ملامح الصورة على الإستمرار
مع مراعاة أن نأخذ في الإعتبار أن يكون الدفعُ من داخل كلٍ منا 
على أن نتحرك جميعاً متحدين في مسارٍ جمعي لرسمِ الصورة*


إن ما أعنيه بالصورةِ ليس بالضرورةِ هو أن يأتي شخصٌ جديدٌ
إحلالاً لشخصٍ قائم - على طريقة البطلِ الأسطوريِّ الفردي في الدراما الكلاسيكيةِ القديمةِ - ..
ونتحركُ بالتبعية دون تغييرٍ في الوسائل ومن ثم الغايات 
ولكن ما أعنيه هو ..
كيف لنا - من خلالِ دفعٍ جَمَاعي - 
أن نستشعرَ الإنعكاس الذي يجب أن نعيه جيداً بما لدينا من داتا خمسة عقودٍ مضت
والذي يدفعنا نحو تصوراتٍ لمستقبلٍ مغايرٍ نعرف مفرداتِه جيداً ونعمل على ترتيبها بشكلٍ بنيوي
- على جميعِ المستوياتِ النسقيةِ المُجتمعيةِ سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافياً -
مستقبلٌ يتحركُ باستمرارٍ وقابلٌ طيلة الوقت للتدخلِ في مساراتِه وترتيبِ مفرداته
 وعياً بالحراكِ الزمني ومايقتضيه
الحراكُ في مصر على المحكِّ الداخلي والخارجي ..

إنَّ مايعززُ الثقافاتِ والحضاراتِ والكياناتِ الإنسانيةِ 
هو الدفعُ الجماعيُّ المستمرُ الواعي بالتراكمِ المتغيرِ باستمرار
وليس الوصولِ إلى الذروةِ ثم الإستسلامِ للقصورِ الذاتي 


تحياتي*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> ندى
> ماجاء في مشاركتك ولونته باللون الأحمر يجُبٌّ ماقبله
> 
> وإليك هذا الإقتباس للتوضيح أكثر فيما يخص مصطلح المجلس العسكري
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> أما ماذكرتيه بخصوص الفعل الخارجي وخاصة الأمريكي
> وإقامة بعض التوازيات لما حدث في العراق وتوقعك أنه سوف يحدث هنا
> أقول لكِ ببساطة
> فكري كما يفكرون ولو للحظات ..
> فهم يعلمون أن غزو مصر يؤثر على العالم كله
> كما ان غزوها وفكرة احتلالها عسكريا يتطلب مالايقل عن مليون جندي
> لإحكام السيطرة - على شعب تعداده يقترب من 100 مليون نسمة - وهذا لاتسطيعه الولايات المتحدة
> لأن احتلال مصر ضد الولايات المتحدة براجماتياً
> إحتلال مصر يذهب بالعالم إلى حرب عالمية ثالثة
> ...


سيدى ..هناك طرق كثيرة للغزو ..أو على الأقل التثبيت والإضعاف حتى تدوخ الرأس ومن ثم تكون الضربة فوقها والتى لن تتطلب الكثير من القوة ..فيه الفتنة الطائفية وفيه التفرقة وفيه الإقتصاد وفيه الثورة المضادة وفيه العمالة وفيه الخيانات ..وفيه كمان معاهم أسلحة متطورة وقنابل ذرية وكيماوية وبيولوجية وبشرية وغيرها  ..يعنى هما فى حالة الخطر الشديد لن يعدموا الوسيلة ولكن اتفق معك انهم اصلا أجبن من كدا وان أمريكا دى اللى بقالها يمكن 300 واللا 400 سنة ..هى صحيح بقالها كام سنة بالضبط ؟ ..المهم .. مش ممكن هتجازف بوجودها البرجماتى فى مقابل مثلا انتقام من دولة زى مصر أو هدها ..طريقتهم اصلا معروفة ..طريقة الندالة والجبن والضرب الخفى بحيث ما يظهروش فى الصورة علشان مانمسكهمش ونديهم العلقة المحترمة ..هما فعلا أقل وأجبن من انهم يقربوا لمصر ..ممكن يعملوها على نفسهم من كتر الرعب ...هههههههه.. إلا بقى لو اتجننوا مثلا ..أو تحالفوا ..أو لو كانت الفرصة سانحة ومغرية وجايلهم على طبق من دهب ..أو تصوروا ان هما عملوها فى مصر قبل كدا ..احتلال انجليزى ..حملة فرنسية ..طب ليه لأ دلوقتى ومصر كدا أضعف ومتنيلة على عينها ..أو فيه احتمال آخر ممكن يظهر انه من نواميس الكون ..ان ربنا آراد فعلا ان تنتهى حقبة كونية وزمانية من على الوجود ..زى الخسف كدا ..فتقوم امريكا تتجنن وتتهور وتجازف ودا معناه انتهائها الوجودى المؤقت والمادى وان مصر بقى تتغير تغير جذرى ولا يبقى على أرضها سوى من ارادهم الله للحقبة الجديدة اللى ممكن تكون طبعا خير ..

معلش لو كنت سرحت فى الخيالات شوية ..بس المؤكد ان الأعداء الجبناء واقفين صاحيين اوى وراء الباب بيبصوا من الخرم بتاع المفتاح ..ومستنيين النفاذ بقى من  تحت العقب ..واحد ورا التانى ..بهدوء ..بشويش ..بشويش ..بشويش ..بشويش ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> سيدى ..هناك طرق كثيرة للغزو ..أو على الأقل التثبيت والإضعاف حتى تدوخ الرأس ومن ثم تكون الضربة فوقها والتى لن تتطلب الكثير من القوة ..فيه الفتنة الطائفية وفيه التفرقة وفيه الإقتصاد وفيه الثورة المضادة وفيه العمالة وفيه الخيانات ..وفيه كمان معاهم أسلحة متطورة وقنابل ذرية وكيماوية وبيولوجية وبشرية وغيرها  ..يعنى هما فى حالة الخطر الشديد لن يعدموا الوسيلة ولكن اتفق معك انهم اصلا أجبن من كدا وان أمريكا دى اللى بقالها يمكن 300 واللا 400 سنة ..هى صحيح بقالها كام سنة بالضبط ؟ ..المهم .. مش ممكن هتجازف بوجودها البرجماتى فى مقابل مثلا انتقام من دولة زى مصر أو هدها ..طريقتهم اصلا معروفة ..طريقة الندالة والجبن والضرب الخفى بحيث ما يظهروش فى الصورة علشان مانمسكهمش ونديهم العلقة المحترمة ..هما فعلا أقل وأجبن من انهم يقربوا لمصر ..ممكن يعملوها على نفسهم من كتر الرعب ...هههههههه.. إلا بقى لو اتجننوا مثلا ..أو تحالفوا ..أو لو كانت الفرصة سانحة ومغرية وجايلهم على طبق من دهب ..أو تصوروا ان هما عملوها فى مصر قبل كدا ..احتلال انجليزى ..حملة فرنسية ..طب ليه لأ دلوقتى ومصر كدا أضعف ومتنيلة على عينها ..أو فيه احتمال آخر ممكن يظهر انه من نواميس الكون ..ان ربنا آراد فعلا ان تنتهى حقبة كونية وزمانية من على الوجود ..زى الخسف كدا ..فتقوم امريكا تتجنن وتتهور وتجازف ودا معناه انتهائها الوجودى المؤقت والمادى وان مصر بقى تتغير تغير جذرى ولا يبقى على أرضها سوى من ارادهم الله للحقبة الجديدة اللى ممكن تكون طبعا خير ..
> 
> معلش لو كنت سرحت فى الخيالات شوية ..بس المؤكد ان الأعداء الجبناء واقفين صاحيين اوى وراء الباب بيبصوا من الخرم بتاع المفتاح ..ومستنيين النفاذ بقى من  تحت العقب ..واحد ورا التانى ..بهدوء ..بشويش ..بشويش ..بشويش ..بشويش ..


*
ندى
تم تجريب كل اللي بتقولي عليه
لسه بس القنبلة الذرية
وموضوع إلقاء قنبلة ذرية في مكان النهاردة على دولة
أيا كانت هذه الدولة
موضوع مش سهل
وليس بهذه البساطة
ده موضوع يعمل خلل إقتصادي في العالم 
اللى بقى النهاردة عامل زي الجسم الواحد على مستوى الكتلة
ويعمل نزاعات سياسية وتكتلات متصارعة
يعني ببساطة ده قرار يعمل حرب عالمية
مش هيتبقى منها غير شوية كتاكيت في القطب الجنوبي
وشوية دببه في القطب الشمالي
وبعدين استخدام القنبلة الذرية ده لازم يتاخد فى الاعتبار
الجاليات وعمليات تفريغ
وبعدين كمان ريحة القنبلة هتشمها اسرائيل ويغمى عليها

المهم
مفردات الغزو كثيرة 
ويتم تجريبها بكل الطرق التي لاتؤدي إلى الدمار
وضرب المصالح
عشان كده لابد من التروي والجلوس على موائد التنسيق
اتفاقاً واختلافاً وعلى الجميع أن يعي قيمة مالديه من كروت

وهنا دور من في أيديهم خيط ستارة المشهد في مصر
- الشعب المصري بكل طوائفه الفكرية
- المجلس الوطني .. عسكري مدني ..
- جهاز المخابارت .. العسكري المدني .. القوي ذو الخبرة في التعامل داخليا وخارجياً
أن يعوا مالدينا من كروت نستطيع بها الضغط
كي نفتح مساحة للتحرك بهذا البلد نحو النهوض وعدم الإنسحاق
نحن دولة ثقافية عظمى يجب أن تحيا توازيا مع هذه القيمة
علينا أن نعي ذلك ريادياً لاعنصريا
ويعيه العالم


تحياتي*




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الفاضل حكيم عيون 
> قبل ان اتحدث معك حول القوي الخارجيه وتاثيرها 
> اسمحلي فقط ان اعبر لك عن اعجابي بالموضوع وطريقه تناوله من جانبك وجانب المناقشين له 
> وان اختتم ايضا ..الصوره التي ارجوها لرئيس مصر القادم ان شاء الله 
> هل تري حضرتك هذا الرجل 
> بالتاكيد كلنا يراه يوميا مرتان او ثلاثه او اربعه .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ما أروعك إبني العزيز محمد حسيـــن وما أروع ما كتبت  وأهديك تلك الإغنية

*


*


أري صورة عمرو موسي في صورة أبي المدير العام السابق لفندقي سميراميس وشبرد والحائز على وسام الإستحقاق من الإنقلابي البكباشي عبد الناصر بإعتباره رمز للفندقة والسياحة المصري

*







_عمرو مدخنا لذا أنا أسقطته تماما من حساباتي
لكون التدخين حرام _ ولأسباب أخرى




*أبي مضياف بدرجة إمتياز كرجل فندقي
وأيضا عمرو موسي رجل مضياف
كأمين عام سابق للجامعة العربية الفاشلة بكل المقاييس
مصر مش محتاجه رئيس مضياف بدرجة مدير عام فنادق

مصر طلعت نزلت قعدت وقفت
محتاجه نظام مؤسسي وليس نظام نظام رئاسي فرعوني
مصر محتاجة نفس النظام المطبق في الدول الديمقراطية
مثل الهند وإسرائيل وبريطانيا 


مصر محتاجة رمز عادل  في القمة
وبالله عليكم كفاكم هزار وإستخفاف بالعقول
بالكلام عن شخصيات أمريكية من أصول مصرية
زويل وغيره لتتولي مناصب في مصر
فليكون مستشارا نعم ولكن رئيسا أو وزيرا فلا  وألف لا

نريد كل التركيز على رئيس الوزراء المدير التنفيذي
ونريد رئيس مجلس الإدارة
ممثلا في شخص رئيس البلاد



وأخيرا صورة عمرو موسى مرفوضة تماما
مصر لا تريد صور تذكرها
بالعهد البائد


وإضحك تطلع "الصورة" حلوة
*






*


وما زالت "الصورة" في جيبي
*
*هل ترضي يا مصري أن  يكون عمر موسي رئيسا لمصر
ولكن بكل تأكيد نرضي به وزيرا للسياحة* 






*مكانه دائما في الصف الثاني

*


*ويا عزيزى حكيم عيووون
هل ما زلت تبحث عن الصورة ؟؟!!
*



 ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*دكتور جمال

أهلاً بعودتك الكريمة

" اين الصورة ؟ "

لم يكن مجرد تساؤل
وإنما هو دفعٌّ قمنا به جميعاً
هنا ومن خلالِ وعينا بتفصيلات المشهد
وليس هنا فقط
بل قمنا به جميعاً في الواقع لاشك
كل بطريقته ومن خلال واقعه الخاص داخل الواقع العام
وإذا نظرنا على هذا الموضوع منذ أول فبراير وحتى الآن
سنجد أننا لم نكن نهذي أو نتفاعل لمجرد النقاش
ولكن سنجد أشياءًا كثيرة توازت مع ماقلناه وتحققت ..

" أين الصورة؟ "

دفعٌ مستمر
ولسوف يستمر

مصرُ يجب ألا يحكمها فردٌ وحاشيةٌ بعد الآن
مصر يجب أن يحركها وعيٌ جمعيٌ له مسار وغاية مُتحركة
مفتوحة ببنيةِ عقلٍ نهضوية تعي كل متغيرات ومن ثم متطلبات الواقع داخلياً وخارجياً

ولاشك أن هذا الحراك يحتاجُ إلى نظامٍ سياسيٍ قوي
لابد أن نرسم كل تفاسيله الهندسية بأنفسنا
وأرى أن الوصول إلى بنيةٍ سياسيةٍ محددة الملامح تستطيعُ احتواء مساراتنا النهضوية
قد يستغرق - على الإمتداد الإصلاحي - عشر سنوات

تحياتي* 




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هنا كنت أرى الصورة ...ولا أعرفها 

ورغم أننى كنت أضيق أحيانا بعدم المعرفة وبغياب المعلومات الا اننى ادركت الان ان الرؤية للصورة كانت هى دوما الاهم ..
هذا لان الرؤية تصب فى الروع وتغذى الوعى وتنعكس  على الموقف والرأى ...اما المعرفة فهى دوما محدودة بالعقل ؛ الناقص قدرة وإحاطة والمعتمد على المعلومة التى من الممكن ان تكذب وتضلل سواء بزيفها أو بعدم وجودها من الاساس ..

أعود أحيانا للقراءة هنا لكى أرى وليس بالضرورة لان أعرف
تحياتى للمبدع حكيم عيووون

----------

